# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Ongoing Games (In-Character) >  Carrion Crown: The Haunting of Harrowstone [IC]

## lostsole31

_When Harrowstone Prison  burned to the ground, prisoners, guards, and a host of vicious madmen  met a terrifying end. In the years since, the nearby town of Ravengro  has shunned the fire-scarred ruins, telling tales of unquiet spirits  that wander abandoned cellblocks. But when a mysterious evil disturbs  Harrowstone's tenuous spiritual balance, a ghostly prison riot commences  that threatens to consume the nearby village in madness and flames. Can  the adventurers discover the secrets of Harrowstone and quell a  rebellion of the dead? Or will they be the spirit-prison's next inmates?
_
*DRAMATIS PERSONAE*

*Name
[Player]
*
*Color
*
*Race [Ethnicity]
(gender ID)
*
*AL
*
*Side 1
*
*Side 2
*

*Abrax
[kvard51]
*
*Navy Blue
*
Aasimar [Garundi, Lawbringer]
(m)
LN
Monk (Pharasma) 3
[Soul Shepherd]
Psychic 3

*Hargrimm Saresun
[SwordChucks]
*
*Blue
*
Dwarf
(m)
LG
Cleric (Folgrit) 3
Radiant 3

*Marius Nicolescu
[Ason]
*
*Dark Green
*
Human [Varisian]
(m)
LG
Harbinger 3
Investigator 3
[Bonded Investigator]

*Othello Marewarden
[BuckGodot]
*
*Golden Rod
*
Dwarf
(m)
LG
Paladin (Iomedae) 3
[Undead Scourge]
Warder 3
[Ordained Champion]

*Razvan Milosoveanu
[Moriar]
*
*Purple
*
Dhampir [Varisian]
(m)
LN
Gunslinger 3
[Pistolero]
Inquisitor (Pharasma) 3
[Kinslayer]

*Wren Elbourne
[NPC]
*
*Indigo
*
Human [Taldan]
(m)
??
Detective?
Musician?
He mentioned "magic he knows?"

*Zauberei
[Tippnick]
*
*Gray
*
Human [Vudrani]
(m)
N
Cleric (Nethys) 3
Wizard 3

----------


## lostsole31

*Abrax*




*Description* 6'2", 185 lbs.

Abrax has the head of a boar.  Tall and heavily muscled with skin the color of burnished bronze.  Wears loose-fitting travelers' clothes with soft boots.  Sometimes wears a wide-brimmed, floppy hat when on the road to keep his animalistic features hidden from the casual viewer.  

*Personality*

A bit gruff upon first meeting, Abrax becomes far more boisterous once he knows you.  Quick with a quip, oftentimes inappropriate in nature.  If you earn his loyalty, it is yours forever.  Once he is sure battle will be joined, he is just as quick to charge as he is with a joke.

*Home of Record*

Sothis, Osirion

----------


## lostsole31

*Hargrimm Saresun*




*Description* 4' 3", 192 lbs.

Hargrimm is a typical stout dwarf. His black beard is neatly combed and reaches halfway down his chest. His face is neutral, bordering on a frown. He wears orange cleric's vestments with grey piping underneath his scale mail. He carries no weapon but his walking stick, and has a buckler on his left arm.

*Personality*

Hargrimm is a devout worshiper of Folgrit and as such he follows the Folgritite paladin's code. He rarely smiles unless he's around children as he sees it as his duty to make their childhoods happier than his. With adults he has almost no bedside manner; he makes sure that they are healthy, and then moves them along.

*Home of Record*

Vische, County Barstoi, Ustalav

----------


## lostsole31

*Marius Nicolescu*



*Description* 5' 10", 170 lbs.

Marius has a gymnast's body: strong yet lean, hardy but not burly. His skin is pale from years of studying indoors and from Ustalav's more northern climate. The man's blue eyes are framed by well-maintained black hair, and his clothes are modest but not threadbare or unkempt. Altogether, the man has the look of someone who, while not wealthy or vain enough to spend much on his appearance and grooming, does work hard to be seen as sufficiently respectable and professional for the academic circles in which he travels.

*Personality*

--Grim Pessimist: assumes the worst and thus dreads most future scenarios, draws a strange strength from embracing grief and the inevitability of death
--Methodical Researcher: pursues knowledge because it's the best defense against the bleak future that surely awaits him and can better help others
--Duty to Others: has always felt called to help others get through this life (first militia, now medicine); medical ethics training now gives structure to his morals
--Detached Self-Awareness: years facing death, both in the wilds and in the physician's classroom, have left Marius aware of his own mortality and fallibility
--Self-Disciplined: militia and medical training have givem him firm self-control
--Eager to please others and be liked, though his depressing views hinder this
--Well-read and bookish but prefer nonfiction books over poetry and novels
--Soft-spoken and mild-mannered
--Amateur locksmith as private hobby, thinks it hones his problem-solving skills
--Enjoys cards but hates gambling (always assumes he'll lose and bad bluffer)
--Teetotaler but not preachy about it
--Prone to self-doubt
--Can see people as subjects, not individuals, if he gets stuck in "doctor mode"

*Home of Record*

Cortaud, County Lozeri, Ustalav

----------


## lostsole31

*Othello Marewarden*



*Description* 4' 5", 220 lbs.

Kind grey-eyes with auburn hair and a long beard, intricately woven in typical dwarvish style. Clear laugh wrinkles and crows feet, with red cheeks and a slightly bulbous nose. You can't help but look at this dwarf and smile because you know from the twinkle in his eye that there is fun and laughter soon to come. But underneath is a stocky well balanced and muscular body that clearly knows how to deliver damage and wield weaponry. He seems very sure on his feet. 

*Personality*

Jovial. Fun-loving. Not at all the typical, dour dwarf. Always has a smile, kind word, and a joke at hand. Big booming laugh.

*Home of Record*

Druma

----------


## lostsole31

*Razvan Milosoveanu*



*Description* 5' 10", 160 lbs.

Razvan appears to be a wiry man with a pale complexion.  He looks to be sturdy but there is something off putting about his mannerisms and looks.  He wears basic clothing that often appears dirty, along with his long black hair.  The most notable items are his fine leather belt and pistol strapped to his waist.

*Personality*

Razvan doesn't appreciate being misled after what he has been through and often is of a serious demeanor.  The only things that seem to bring him joy and purpose these days seem to be exerting the Lady of the Graves' will.  Though on occasion he does enjoy the finer things in life; but as his current economic situation often prevents that, it is a rare occurrence. 

*Home of Record*

Ustalav

----------


## lostsole31

*Zauberei*



*Description* 5' 3", 130 lbs.

He is short and small statured with a dark complexion. Well kept. He does not dress richly, though his clothes are otherwise finely made.  

*Personality*

Zauberei is a studious sort that people feel comfortable with, maybe due to his smallish stature. He is good-natured with people, often joking. However his magic is his utmost passion. 

He is completely asexual-aromantic, having no preference because he feels no compunction for sexual or romantic connection.

*Home of Record*

Arcanamirium, Absalom

----------


## lostsole31

Having come from not-quite-near and some quite far away, an almost disrespectfully small group convenes at the Restlands, the burial grounds of the small town of Ravengro. The group has gathered with Kendra Lorrimor and a fine coffin containing the body of her father, each PC's one-time friend and ally Petros Lorrimor.

Although he was getting on in years, Petros' death was rather sudden and his daughter, Kendra, a 25-year-old woman who has lived in Ravengro for nearly 15 years (having moved here from Lepidstadt after her father retired from teaching), is still in mourning. Her eyes are red and puffy and she dresses in dark, conservative clothes. Trim and attractive, Kendra greets the PCs with a mixture of curiosity, sadness, and reliefno one else has come to pay their respects to her father, and with things the way they are in town these days, very few folks from Ravengro have come out for the funeral as well. Kendra waves off questions for now, promising the PCs that after her father is buried and they return to her house, shell answer any questions they haveboth about her fathers death and about his will.


All of you have just arrived after a long trip, and you are all outfitted with weapons, armor, and starting gear. However, as that is onerous for most to carry for most funeral processions, there are waystations at the entrances to the Restlands for people to drop off anything they don't want to schlepp around a cemetery ... or don't want to seem disrespectful by schlepping around a cemetery.

Kendra looks to the assembled group (PCs and others) and asks, *"Are any of you willing to serve as pallbearers for my father?"*

----------


## Moriar

"*Greetings favored relation of the spectacular Professor Lorrimor. It is an honor to meet you.

It would be an honor to assist in the transportation of the wooden shell containing my old friend."*

Razvan then does a slight bow to her and then oddly scans the area. 

*Spoiler: paranoid much*
Show

Razvan will eye the assembled people with senses and lore learn learn and identifyall he can about those he can see.

Then with an intense stare scans the area with detect undead

----------


## Tippnick

Zauberei had left his backpack at a waystation. Then grabs his spellbook and casts a spell. The spellbook disappears. He approaches the lady with his staff in hand.  In a quiet unassuming voice he says, "*I will be honored to carry the professor to his eternal rest. You have my condolences. He was a very learned man and had my utmost respect.*"

*Spoiler: Spellcast*
Show


Casting Secluded Grimoire

----------


## Kvard51

Abrax bows his head to Kendra politely, "I would be honored Miss Lorrimor.  The Professor was a kind man."

----------


## lostsole31

> "*Greetings favored relation of the spectacular Professor Lorrimor. It is an honor to meet you. It would be an honor to assist in the transportation of the wooden shell containing my old friend."*


Razvan then does a slight bow to her and then oddly scans the area, but he only does a quick scane before he is taking more time futzing with the coffin. That said, the vast majority of people here are human, and a paranoid scan for undead reveals nothing. (It takes nearly a minute to do a full 360-degree scan.)



> Zauberei had left his backpack at a waystation. Then grabs his spellbook and casts a spell. The spellbook disappears. He approaches the lady with his staff in hand.  In a quiet unassuming voice he says, "*I will be honored to carry the professor to his eternal rest. You have my condolences. He was a very learned man and had my utmost respect.*"


Zauberei will need to set his staff down at the waystation if he is going to be a pallbearer, though.



> Abrax bows his head to Kendra politely, *"I would be honored Miss Lorrimor.  The Professor was a kind man."*


Kendra, swallows at the boar-headed man but nods, and thanks all three of those who have volunteered thus far.

It requires at least one more pallbearer, but can be up to six.

Hargrimm, Othello, Marius .... do you offer to be pallbearers?

----------


## Moriar

> Abrax bows his head to Kendra politely, "I would be honored Miss Lorrimor.  The Professor was a kind man."




*Spoiler: waystation*
Show

 

Would like to leave his backpack at a waystation but carry everything else

----------


## BuckGodot

Othello will step forward with a kind smile. Bowing his head slightly, he says *"My Lady, it would be an honour to conduct your father to his final rest. Although, slightly off-balance as I'm a bit wider than I am tall..."* He glances up at the big Ass guy

----------


## lostsole31

Othello will be placed in front to provide a forward anchor.  He will need to drop his nearly empty backpack at a waystation.

Other folks are expectantly looking at Hargrimm, for if Hargrimm takes the other forward side, it will help balance the front out.

What do Hargrimm and Marius do?

----------


## Ason

After depositing his backpack and polearm at the waystation, Marius joins the funeral gathering. When Kendra asks for pallbearers, the young man offers with a nod of affirmation, *"I owe everything to your father. The least I can do is aid in his farewell."*

With her consent, Marius will position himself along one of the coffin's sides to support it from the middle.

----------


## lostsole31

*"Actually, you long stronger than this priest of Nethys, Marius,"* says Kendra. *"Can I get you to anchor in the back, please?"*

Hargrimm, will you be a pallbearer, or do you politely decline?

----------


## SwordChucks

*"Of course dear. I'd be honored to help."* Hargrimm says as solemnly as he can.

*Spoiler: Waystation*
Show

Hargrimm leaves everything but his cleric's vestments and holy book, holy symbol, and spell component pouch behind.

----------


## lostsole31

Father Grimburrow and a pair of gravediggers are already waiting at the site of the professor's burial -- as part of local tradition, they do not accompany the pallbearers from the gate to the grave.  Besides the PCs and Kendra, only a small handful of villagers are attending the funeral procession.

Now that the pallbearers have been chosen, Kendra, as the deceased's closest living relative, has the job of leading the somber procession along the Dreamwake -- a gravel pathway that winds through the cemetery. Characters serving as pallbearers (all the PCs) are considered to have both hands full as they carry the heavy coffin up the road.

As the procession reaches the halfway point along the Dreamwake, rounding a corner onto a path called the Eversleep, theyll see that the way ahead is blocked by a group of a dozen surly looking locals. The tallest of these toughs is an elderly but wiry man. *Thats far enough,"* he calls out. *"We been talking, and we dont want Lorrimor buried in the Restlands. You can take him upriver and bury him there if you want, but he aint goin in the ground here!*

Kendra is swift to respond, her sadness swiftly transforming into anger. *What are you talking about?* she cries out. *I arranged it with Father Grimburrow. Hes waiting for us! The graves already been...*

*You dont get it, woman. We wont have a necromancer buried in the same place as our kin. I suggest you move out while you still can. Folks are pretty upset about this right now.*

*Necromancy!? Are you really that ignorant?*

Remember that right now you are all pallbearers.

*Initiative* (not because combat, but tense situation) ...

*R1T28:* Razvan, do you do anything, or see how this plays out?

----------


## Moriar

Razvan will fix the speaker with a stare.  *"As an agent of the Lady of the Graves I recommend that you let us pass.  I will ensure that Father Grimburrow follows all the rites required.  All deserve a chance to be judged the Lady.  Don't you agree?"*

*Spoiler: Boo*
Show



Will attempt an intimidate if he doesn't agree. (1d20+6)[*22*]

If he does back down, will say* "Thank you for your cooperation.  I will endeavor to let the Lady Pharasma know of your cooperation. "*

----------


## lostsole31

Kendra sees what just happened with that exchange and instead of supporting Razvan, she says almost in apology of Razvan, *"Please. He's an outsider, even if he's right. He doesn't understand our ways here. Please don't let this get out of hand. If you want, come with us to talk to the Father."*

Of the tiny crowd of people in the funeral procession, one is not like the others. The handful of persons include a few well-dressed people, someone that looks like publican, a teenager that defers to that man as a parent, and the one following quietly is what appears to be a homeless man. He has short hair and a lot of scruff but not a beard. He dresses in simple traveler's clothing but for appears to have once been a white coat that has been torn and seen a lot of dirt. The coat doesn't appear to be the kind of coat that was ever meant to brave the elements, but something a professional might wear for some reason.*Spoiler: Marius*
Show

This is a doctor's or lab assistant's coat that has seen far better days.

He moves up by Kendra, holding a hand out to Razvan as if to try to calm the dhampir.  When the homeless man speaks, he possesses a smooth baritenor speaking voice, and it seem to carry a subtle power with it. *"Please let us pass. Please let us bury this man. Father Grimburrow knows what is to be done. He speaks for the Gray Lady in Ravengro ... not me, not this stranger who calls on her, and not you. Do not let rumor become wrath."*

That seems to be all that was needed as the rain patters around you. The unruly crowd calm own enough that they sullenly disperse, shooting venomous glances at Kendra and the PCs (especially Razvan), but leave the party alone nonetheless. The homeless man returns to the back of the funeral procession behind the pallbearers and their heavy(-hearted) cargo.

Kendra turns to mouth a "thank you" to the homeless man, but does say to Razvan as the group progresses again, *"Thank you for trying, but folks here are proud to be of the Palatinate, and do not take well to outsiders trying to call upon an authority they haven't earned in view of their peers. 

"In fact, this is for all of you ... I don't know if you'll leave on the morrow or in a few days, but take care with how you handle yourselves here. Folks are usually pretty decent here, and I'm surprised by what just happened, but if any of you have any positional authority from land, church, or group, you will do well to remember that nobody here gives a whit."*

The well-dressed people, whom you learn are town councilors, are shocked at the interruption and indicate that they recognize the thugs as "local farmhands, all of low character." Still, no crime actually occurred, so a particularly heavyset man - Councilor Hearthmount - sighs, and says it's not worth notifying the sheiriff.

In any event, the unruly crowd was large enough that Father Grimburrow heard it and arrives on the Eversleep instead of waiting for you at the gravesite. He is shocked by the audacity of the interruption. But since that is now past, the procession continues up to the plot Kendra purchased for her father. No further complications prevent the lowering of his coffin into the open grave by the gravediggers. Father Grimburrow gives a short sermon, then invites Kendra to say a few words about her father. Kendra fights back tears and briefly recounts a few of her fathers more courageous or selfless moments, thanking everyone once again for coming. She then invites anyone else to share a few stories or remembrances.

Does anyone have any "remembrances" they wish to share, or some other way to honor Professor Lorrimor?

----------


## BuckGodot

Othello will smile and keep his head bowed in thought, keeping his memories to himself.

----------


## SwordChucks

Hargrimm addresses the crowd:
*"In the short time I spent with the professor, he showed himself to be witty, insightful, and curious. To make this doubly impressive, he held up his end of a conversation just moments after being near-fatally stabbed. Golarion may be poorer for lack of him, but the Boneyard just gained a great conversationalist."*

----------


## Moriar

When it is his turn, Razvan steps up.  *"The Professor rescued me from a dark point in my life.  He gave me purpose and I will miss our conversations.  May the Lady Judge him fairly and kindly."*

----------


## Ason

Uncomfortable at the prospect of being first to speak, Marius listens to the other eulogies first and follows their example. *"Professor Lorrimor's skill saved me from disease, and his kindness enabled me to study medicine in his footsteps. Compassion and generosity like his are rare things in this world."*

----------


## Kvard51

Abrax listens to the others, but merely shakes his head and pulls his hat brim down a little further.  He suspects his looks will only lead to more possibility of trouble with the yokels.

----------


## lostsole31

The Nethysian remains quiet.

Once it seems all folk have given their eugooglies eulogies that might give them, and it seems Kendra is too emotional to speak for her father, Father Grimburrow gives the final benedictions and nods to the raggedey man. The man in the formerly-white coat that is covered with dirt and old blood begins singing a classic Pharasmin funeral closing hymn. 

So powerful and emotive a voice, his talent and even obvious training could see someone like that getting noble patronage or on the stage at the Karcau Opera House. And yet here he is, dressed in rags in the freezing rain in a nowhere town.  Maybe one or two of you have heard a voice to match it? But none of you have heard the ability to make the words of the song come alive quite like that.

There is a silence when the hymn is finished, with the man standing there with tears staring blankly.  Father Grimburrow carefully leads the ragged man back to the side, and now it seems apparent why this man in his 20s isn't earning fame and celebrity status in the city. He seems to not be wholly aware of things, and while he doesn't seem stupid, he does seem to have some possible mental issues.

Father Grimburrow gives the closing prayers of the service, and just the random sound of the freezing rain hitting stone or dirt is heard.

After the funeral is over and Kendra has said goodbye to her other guests, she invites the PCs back to her home (so recently her father's) for a drink and to hear the last will and testament. She also invites Father Grimburrow and the funeral singer as a courtesy. Father Grimburrow politely declines, but it will be a chance for the funeral singer to possibly get a hot meal, which Kendra is willing to provide.

And so, the group leaves the cemetery known as the Restlands (area *P*, off map to north of Ravengro map) to head into town proper after returning to the waystations to pick up personal effects.

Heading south to town, the road forks gently ... the western road to the right, and the eastern road to the left, but both heading south.  Kendra leads the group to the left, and very quickly the group begins to pass a handful houses before getting to a covered bridge. The bridge is wide, some 25' or so, designed for wagon traffic. The waterway it crosses is up to 200' wide and moves swiftly.

As soon as the group gets to the eastern side of the shore, there is a pole (*B*) that has dozens of messages tacked on it. Kendra says that the "posting poles" (there are five in town) are the best source of news. The teenager you may have noticed - Pevrin Elkarid, son of Zokar Elkarid - is the current Post Boy, who is in charge of transcribing and posting messages. It is at the Posting Poles that the locals leave news of nuptials, job postings for farmhands, or notices of missing pets. The most popular regular item at the Posting Poles, however, is the Wealday Parchmenta weekly posting written by elderly councilman Gharen Muricar that summarizes Ravengros current politics. Occasionally, it even carries news of events beyond Ravengros borders. The Wealday Parchment is the closest thing Ravengro has to a weekly paper.

As the party continues south, Kendra will point out the following places...
*L*, The Unfurling Scroll
*I*, Ravengro Jail 
*F*, Ravengro General Store 
*A*, The Town Square
*H*, Jominda's Apothecary
*K*, The Outward Inn
*D*, Ravengro Town Hall
*G*, Ravengro Forge
*J*, The Silk Purse

.... before heading south on the road past the Town Square, and moving past several homes before getting to the Professor's home of late.
*Spoiler: OOC, Information Regarding Places in Town*
Show

Please see #ravengro channel in Discord for a description of these places, as Kendra will volunteer information, and others of the more curious of you likely will ask.

The Lorrimor residence is a modest home (area *N* on the Ravengro map) with crowded bookshelves in every room. The reading of the professors will requires the presence of Councilman Vashian Hearthmount (the closest thing Ravengro has to a solicitor), and he has some other matters to attend to after the funeral, so he doesnt arrive for about an hour. As the PCs do not already know each other, this is a great opportunity for the you all to introduce each other and to describe yourselves and your connections to the Lorrimors.

----------


## Moriar

When the group first gets back to the home, Razvan will quietly ask Kendra for the washroom and excuse himself.   When he gets back he is somewhat cleaner and seemed to have spot cleaned his clothes; plus he pale complexion has cleaned up.

With a slight bow to the assembled personage, Razvan speaks: *"Greetings and salutations, my name is Razvan Milosoveanu.  I have to admit that my childhood was a bit secluded from the outside world but I have never met a dwarf nor one of your species."* He nods towards the boar headed person. *"I would like to hear more about yourselves in particular as I new to those of your ilk, no offense intended."*

*"As for myself, I was raised with this piece."* He pats the pistol at his hip. *"Then thanks to the Professor I was rescued from my situation and given my purpose of ensuring Pharasmas will in this land."*

*"I will answer any questions the best that I am able."*

----------


## lostsole31

A curious servant of 4' in height rolls a tea service around. There is hot tea and some biscuits ("cookies" for folks like me living in the colonies) or crumpets to eat, or a simple rye toast with pats of butter. The servant speaks, despite not seeming to have a mouth to do so properly, and in a fashion that seems rather formal, "Please fortify yourselves with warm fluid and starches now. A proper drink will be served once the councilor has arrived for the reading of the will."

He goes about bringing the service around to all persons, but starts with the disheveled man first, who tries to not be greedy about eating.

----------


## Tippnick

A short Vudrani human of slight stature in black and whites clothes that some might think would make him part of a clerical order. 
Zauberei speaks softly but clearly and says, *"Nice to meet you all and you Mistriss Kendra. I was a student the School of Magic in Absalom, the Arcanamirium, when I met the professor. He taught much about the wonders of the Arcane. I was unaware of a will and doubt that it would include me. But I am curious.enough to hear the what the Professor thought to put in his will."*

----------


## SwordChucks

*"I'm Hargrimm Saresun, cleric of Folgrit."* the dwarf says as he butters some toast. *"The professor and I met while I was doing an outreach trip to Illmarsh. A local didn't like the questions he was asking and stabbed him. I healed him and we got to talking, but I never thought I'd hear from him again. I suppose that's still technically true."*

----------


## Ason

Marius meekly accepts the tea and a crumpet before settling into a chair. *"Marius,"* he nervously says as the introductions go around, *"My name is Marius Nicolescu. I was a militaman for Lozeri County, a little north of here. The Professor found me after a monster broke my squad, and he healed me from that trauma, body and mind both. Lorrimor seemed like a man who had seen the darkness but still somehow saw the good. He saw something in me too, I guess, and connected me with a medical scholarship at Lepidstadt."

"Truthfully, when I first saw the letter, I assumed it was for me to finally return some favor to him. I never imagined I'd have to..."* Marius pauses to collect himself, then continues, *"I never imagined it'd be like this. I am terribly sorry, Kendra, everyone. His fate awaits us all some day, of course, but the Professor was better than most and gone too soon."* At that, Marius stares down into the tea cup, processing his feelings as he stares into its waters and listens to the others introduce themselves.

----------


## lostsole31

The weird little doll-man says, after he finishes serving and when there is a lull in the introductions (as given by Marius), *"I am the butler, Mr. Evans. I am going to go tend to dinner arrangements. If any of you have any particular dietary requirements, please pull the bell-cord by the doorway there, and I shall be in to check. Otherwise, tonight's meal is** fried pigeon with cranberries and turmeric with a salad of steamed  cabbage and olives, served with cheddar, onager pie, poached eggs,  and buttermilk bread with jam and cocktails."*

He gives a little bell and leaves.

----------


## BuckGodot

*"Greetings!"* says the smiling dwarf a little too loudly. 

Clearing his throat, he begins again... *"Greetings... Forgive me... I find it difficult to be... Somber... I know it sounds odd to say but, we should be celebrating the Professors life! Not mourning his passing! He did so much to help all of us and yes, his death was untimely, unexpected, and needless... but he accomplished so much before it happened! He helped me when I was exiled from my homeland and without food or shelter. He taught me so much in the short time we were together. There must be many wonderful stories to be told and laughter to be shared... Othello Marewarden is my name and I am a Paladin of Iomedae, may her blessings shine on all of you. Please! Speak of happy times shared with the Professor! Share your tales!"*

----------


## lostsole31

There are two in the room yet who have not said anything.  The homeless man who is there more as a charity by Kendra (and isn't paying attention to you anyway, as he is scarfing food down) .... and the boar-headed man. All eyes seem to bore into the boar-headed boor who seems too bored to give an introduction.

----------


## Kvard51

Abrax listens to each story in turn, dreading the moment all eyes turn to him.  When they do, he sighs and removes the scarf he keeps around his lower jaw and the large floppy hat he wears in public.  Looking around the group, he takes a big breath and begins, *"I am Abrax.  I hail from Osirion, the capitol city of Sothis.  I come from one of the old, old families who once advised Pharoah's, although we have not reclaimed our lofty perch since we reclaimed our nation.  I tell you this not to suggest I am important, but to explain my looks.  At some point in my family's history at court, one of my ancestors became pregnant by a Herald.  Of which god we do not know.  But occasionally the blood breeds true.  Once my family saw that it had with me, they placed me in a monastery of Pharasmans.  It was there I met the Professor.  I was sent to guide him to a tomb in the desert.  Over the course of our trek, I came to greatly admire him.  And as he didn't judge me inhuman and unfit for society, we carried on correspondence for all the time since.  He has been an inspiration to me, and I am sad that such a great man is gone."*  He turns and gazes directly at Kendra, *"I am deeply sorry for your loss, Milady."*

----------


## lostsole31

The homeless man finishes the seeded rye he was eating and senses a weird lull. Marius is just about to ask a question when the homeless man gets up, puts his hand in the wide pocket of the ruined lab coat he wears, and pulls out a small piece of vellum, handing it to Kendra. She reads it aloud:*"Hello, my name is Wren Elbourne! I have been deemed 'not a danger to self or society' by the doctors of Briarstone Asylum in Thrushmoor, which has been notarized below. Please forgive me, I suffer from what is called 'intermittent fugue.' This means that I have trouble forming new memories. I form them, but then at any time with various stress triggers I might forget ... which means I might forget that we met! Please be patient with me.

"I am a hard worker, a good singer, and I am told that I know a lot of different things from before I was traumatized. Some of these things are memories that are long-term enough that I won't lose them, like various facts and songs and compositions. Others might not last. So, if you are hiring me for a professional function as a singer, please be sure to check with which songs, hymns, and processionals I have memorized .... and I can sight read instantly if you have the music on hand.

"However, the trauma means that my abilty to speak when needed to is not always properly available, so I am not very talkative. I apologize in advance for any misunderstandings.

"Thank you for your compassion."
**
"It seems,"* Kendra says, *"that it was signed - penned, too, by the looks of the writing - by the lead administrator at Briarstone, but was notarized in Soivoda County. Odd, since Briarstone is in County Versex."* 

She looks up to the man with a smile, and perhaps talking a little slower than necessary. *"Thank you, Wren. It is wonderful to meet you, and you have an amazing voice. I appreciate you singing for my father's funeral. Would you like some dinner when it comes out?"*

He nods enthusiastically and sits down once she gives him back his little identification placard, looking immensely pleased with himself ... like a child who has been validated, and with none of the arrogance or shyness or false humility that comes with being an adult.

----------


## Ason

With everyone introduced, Marius sips his tea and demurely asks Kendra, *"It seems your father was a well-traveled man of many friends and talents. But in our brief time together, he and I spoke little about domestic life or family. If I may be so forward, what was he like at home? He did so much for me--for us all, it seems--yet I know surprisingly little of the man outside his work."*

----------


## lostsole31

Kendra thinks and then answers as tactfully as she may, *"I appreciate your concern, but this is still too fresh and new for me to go over remembrances. I prefer Othello's approach. Let us be happy for life, but not go too deeply into the man himself."*

----------


## BuckGodot

Othello smiles and nods to her before letting out a little chuckle, which grows to a laugh, and before long his booming laughter fills the room becoming infectious.

----------


## lostsole31

Kendra seems confused, giving that "I don't know why you're laughing, but I am laughing in an unsure staccato fashion myself" kind of laugh.

Wren, on the other hand, probably reads the room wrong, and goes with the loudest wheel, and laughs uproariously with his slightly higher-pitched cackle.

----------


## Moriar

Razvan looks uncertainly at those laughing.  Once it has died down, then contributes another question:* "My dear Kendra, no offense intended,  but can you think of any reason why those townsfolk accused such a wonderful man as your father with the vile act of necromancy?"*

----------


## lostsole31

*"Ravengro happens to be a semi-famous site amongst ghost-hunters,"* says Kendra. *"Just to the south of town are the ruins of the prison Harrowstone. If you follow the river's edge just past the bridge on this side, you can see a memorial to a fire that happened there decades ago. Anyway, my father would journey to Harrowstone to make studies of the ruins. Because the locals think it's haunted and are superstitious, they think the worst. Worse, that's where my father's body was found. He was killed when a piece of statuary fell and killed him."*

----------


## Kvard51

Abrax grunts, a sour look on his face, *"I certainly understand superstitious villagers, but your father was the finest man I've known.  I'm glad the Father was able to sort it out."*  He looks around the assembly, his eyes stopping on Kendra, *"You are not in any danger of those yokels coming here to cause further trouble, are you?"*

----------


## lostsole31

*"I wouldn't think so,"* Kendra answers. *"It seems the problem was with how they perceived my father and where he should be buried. That was a bit much, but to actually attacker a survivor's home makes no sense."*

Vashian arrives precisely on time, as ushered in by the majordomo, Mr. Evans. It is obvious to everyone that he doesnt completely approve of strangers being involved in local matters, but he keeps his comments to himself, focusing his involvement entirely on the reading of Petross will. Kendra isnt sure whats contained in the will, since part of its stipulation was that all of those that answered the summons be present for its reading.  

Vashian calls off each name, with each person responding as they will. *"Alright, we'll go alphabetically for first names and the manner in which Professor Lorrimor identified each contact, with the obvious dispensation that Kendra Lorrimor is obviously here.

"Abrax, Expert of the Occult School of the Southern ..... what is that word? Kendra?"* 

She whispers it to him, and he continues. 

*"Ah, okay, whatever that means .... yes, Abrax, Expert of the Occcult School of the Southern Hippopotamus; Sothis, Osirion, Land of the Pharaohs; and member in good standing of the Scarab Sages of the Pathfinder Society?"*

[Abrax answers as he will.]

*"Hargrimm Saresun, Hearthkeeper of Folgrit of Vische, County of Barstoi, of the Immortal Principality of Ustalav?"*

[Hargrimm answers as he will.]

*"Marius Nicolescu, Current Fifth Year Medical Student of the University of Lepidstadt; originally of Cortaud, County Lozeri, of the Immortal Principality of Ustalav?"*

[Marius answers as he will.]

*"Othello Marewarden, of the Karcau Chapter of Iomedaens; originally of the area adjacent to Matriculum's Charge, Argent Reach, Druma?"*

[Othello answers as he will.]

*"Razvan Milosoveanu, Reserve Inquisitor of the Right Faith of Pharasma; originally of private, unnamed estate; County of Amaans; of the Immortal Principality of Ustalav?"*

[Razvan answers as he will.]

*"Wren Elbourne, on indefinite sick leave from the Sleepless Detective Agency, Thrushmoor, County of Versex; formerly of the noble family of Elbourne, City of Ardis, County of Ardeal; of the Immortal Principality of Ustalav ..........?" 
*
He looks around, and seeing nobody that looks either noble, or sick, or like a detective that hasn't been called already, he shrugs and moves to the next billet before Kendra closes her throat and gestures to Wren. Councilor Hearthmount looks the disheveled man up and down, when Kendra prompts Wren and he pops up and shows the same piece of vellum. The councilor's eyes go a bit wide, though he does eye Wren with suspicious. *"I see. I expected 'sick leave' to refer to a, erm, physical ailment. Very well."*

He looks at the final person in the vestments. *"Lastly ... Zauberei, Research Assistant and Graduate of the Arcanamirium, Wise Quarter, of Absalom, the City at the Center of the World."*

[Zauberei answers as he will.]

Councilman Vashian produces a scroll case, shows that the professors personal seal is unbroken, then breaks the wax and opens the case. As he does, a small iron key falls out of the tube, clattering noisily onto the table. Undaunted by the key, the councilman begins to read, eager to be done with the business and to get back home.
_
__I, Petros Lorrimor, being of sound mind, do hereby commit to this parchment my last will and testament. Let it be known that, with the exception of the specific details below, I leave my home and personal belongings entire to my daughter Kendra. Use them or sell them as you see fit, my child.

Yet beyond the bequeathing of my personal effects, this document must serve other needs. I have arranged for the reading of this document to be delayed until all principals can be in attendance, for I have more than mere inheritance to apportion. I have two final favors to ask.

To my old friends, I hate to impose upon you all, but there are few others who are capable of appreciating the true significance of what it is I have to ask. As some of you know, I have devoted many of my studies to all manner of evil, that I might know the enemy and inform those better positioned to stand against it. For knowledge of ones enemy is the surest path to victory over its plans.

And so, over the course of my lifetime, I have seen fit to acquire a significant collection of valuable but dangerous tomes, any one of which in the wrong circumstances could have led to an awkward legal situation. While the majority of these tomes remain safe under lock and key at the Lepidstadt University, I fear that a few I have borrowed remain in a trunk in my Ravengro home. While invaluable for my work in life, in death, I would prefer not to burden my daughter with the darker side of my profession, or worse still, the danger of possessing these tomes herself. As such, I am entrusting my chest of tomes to you, posthumously. I ask that you please deliver the collection to my colleagues at the University of Lepidstadt, who will put them to good use for the betterment of the cause.

Yet before you leave for Lepidstadt, there is the matter of another favorplease delay your journey one month and spend that period of time here in Ravengro to ensure that my daughter is safe and sound. She has no one to count on now that I am gone, and if you would aid her in setting things in order for whatever she desires over the course of this month, you would have my eternal gratitude. From my savings, I have also willed to each of you a sum of one hundred platinum coins. For safekeeping, I have left these funds with Embreth Daramid, one of my most trusted friends in Lepidstadtshe has been instructed to issue this payment upon the safe delivery of the borrowed tomes no sooner than one month after the date of the reading of this will.

I, Petros Lorrimor, hereby sign this will in Ravengro on this first day of Calistril, in the year Four-Thousand-Seven-Hundred-Eleven, Absalom Reckoning._
Once the will is read, Councilman Vashian looks to Kendra, who thanks him and dismisses him, and she rings for Mr. Evans to see him out.

Once he is gone, she puts on a brave face and thanks you all for coming. *"I'll need at least a few weeks to decide if I want to sell the family home or remain here in Ravengro. In the meantime, as stipulated in the will, I ask that those of you who wish to be attended by the hospitality of my home. This is a spacious house, and private rooms are available for all, such that you will have free room and board for the month, providing of course you treat myself, my staff, the house and grounds ... and each other ... with respect."*

She rings for Mr. Evans, who returns from seeing out the councilor, and asks him to go fetch the chest mentioned in the will. He does so and returns promptly.

The chest itself is a relatively small object of oak and iron. Kendra, nervous about the contents, offers the key to the PCs to give them the honor of opening the chest.

Who will take that honor?

----------


## BuckGodot

Othello will take the key and nod to Kendra before turning and looking at each of the others. If there seems to be no objection from any of them, he will carefully insert the key in the lock and open the chest.

----------


## SwordChucks

Hargrimm has no objections to Othello's plan but while the chest is being opened he asks *"Did the professor update his will often? It's very strange that he signed this one only 19 days ago, almost like he expected his trip to be particularly dangerous."*

----------


## Tippnick

*"Kendra, I will take on the task of deliver the Professor's tomes to his University in Lepidstadt. Of course I will be at your convenience until the time to leave with them is upon us. And of course I will respect your house and it's occupants."*, Iluvar states.

----------


## Moriar

Razvan nods in agreement for Othello to open the chest. 

*"I am curious as well as to why the will was updated so recently.   Though I am also very concerned as to his passing.  I am sorry to bring this up now but in the matter of investigation time is often of essence; for it may behoove us to investigate the Professors last known location...this Harrowstone was it?"

"Despite all this, I will endeavor to do whatever I am capable of to support you Kendra as your father wished."*

----------


## Ason

Marius takes Kendra's polite refusal meekly and returns to listening quietly. When the councilman calls his name, the young scholar answers directly: *"Present, your honor."* When Wren's true origin is revealed, however, Marius does crook an eyebrow in surprise before filing away that information for later reference.

After Vashian's departure, Marius offers to the group, *"You have my gratitude for housing us, Kendra. If you have a quiet place where I might continue practicing my alchemical studies, I would be much obliged. And consider me at your service, if I may be of use. As for Zauberei's offer, I myself will be returning to Lepidstadt University at the conclusion of our time here. It would be no trouble to ferry the chest back with me then, though I would not refuse the offer of traveling company. With my luck, such precious-looking cargo would make me easy prey for bandits if I went alone."*

When the conversation turns to the suspicious circumstances of Professor Lorrimor's passing and the possible opening of the chest, Marius tenses up, gripped by an internal duel between curiosity and worry. *"I agree: the timing of the will is unusual, as is his bringing us strangers together like this and handing us a chest of forbidden tomes. And while ruins are known to crumble, it strikes me as odd that a man of his expertise would fall to such a thing. Is it possible the Professor suspected a plot of some sort? I am loath to open up the very chest he just now asked us to keep locked away, but if its contents might shine a light on whatever he was last researching, I suppose the risk is worth it."*

----------


## lostsole31

> Othello will take the key and nod to Kendra before turning and looking at each of the others. If there seems to be no objection from any of them, he will carefully insert the key in the lock and open the chest.





> *"Kendra, I will take on the task of deliver the Professor's tomes to his University in Lepidstadt. Of course I will be at your convenience until the time to leave with them is upon us. And of course I will respect your house and it's occupants."*, Iluvar Zauberei states.


* "Thank you, Ilurei, er, Zaubervar, er, I'm sorry, your name is difficult,"* Kendra admits, before taking a breath. *"Thank you .... Zau-ber-ei."*



> Marius offers to the group, *"You  have my gratitude for housing us, Kendra. If you have a quiet place  where I might continue practicing my alchemical studies, I would be much  obliged. And consider me at your service, if I may be of use. As for  Zauberei's offer, I myself will be returning to Lepidstadt University at  the conclusion of our time here. It would be no trouble to ferry the  chest back with me then, though I would not refuse the offer of  traveling company. With my luck, such precious-looking cargo would make  me easy prey for bandits if I went alone."*





> Hargrimm has no objections to Othello's plan but while the chest is being opened he asks, *"Did the professor update his will often? It's very strange that he signed this one only 19 days ago, almost like he expected his trip to be particularly dangerous."*





> Razvan ...*"I am curious as well as to why the will was updated so recently.*


*"Actually, yes,"* she admits. *"It was pretty standard for him to update his will before every new expedition or exploration. My father was starting to get old, but he always felt that his field trips would be his doom, rather than gout or pnuemonia or quietly passing in his sleep."*



> Razvan ...*"Though I am also very concerned as to his passing.  I am sorry to bring this up now but in the matter of investigation time is often of essence; for it may behoove us to investigate the Professors last known location...this Harrowstone was it?"
> 
> "Despite all this, I will endeavor to do whatever I am capable of to support you Kendra as your father wished."*


* "Thank you, Razvan. But,"* and Kendra looks confused, *"what investigation?"*

There is an obvious tension in the room as Razvan is the only person who has yet mentioned any concept, need, or desire for an investigation. Sensing a weird cross-play of negative emotions, mainly from misunderstandings and the strength of the time, Marius begins speaking to try to release that tension ... by leaning into it.



> When the conversation turns to the suspicious circumstances of Professor Lorrimor's passing and the possible opening of the chest, Marius tenses up, gripped by an internal duel between curiosity and worry. *"I agree: the timing of the will is unusual, as is his bringing us strangers together like this and handing us a chest of forbidden tomes. And while ruins are known to crumble, it strikes me as odd that a man of his expertise would fall to such a thing. Is it possible the Professor suspected a plot of some sort? I am loath to open up the very chest he just now asked us to keep locked away, but if its contents might shine a light on whatever he was last researching, I suppose the risk is worth it."*


Meanwhile, Othello pulls out the tomes and displays them on the table. Abrax - who thinks the tomes are curious - helps him. Wren - who thinks Abrax is curious - helps them both. The manuals are as follows ...
_Unnamed Book_: The rich purple cover of this book - which does not contain a title on cover, back, or spine - contains a brass scarab set with a single eye in its center. The books covers are rimmed in polished steel and clasped with a small but intricate lock, the keyhole of which appears to be for a key with a strange, triangular shaft. The key is nowhere to be found._On Verified Madness_:  A jet-black book._Serving Your Hunger_:  A basic leather-bound book with spicy smells coming from it_.__The Umbral Leaves_: A book with a charcoal gray color, and even the pages seem to be at least gilt from a color that is more gray than white.

----------


## Tippnick

Zauberei casts a detect magic spell. He then study the books to see if they have an aura.

----------


## Moriar

"I am sorry if mention of an investigation has caused tensions to rise.  In my line of work I tend to label all deaths as investigations until proven otherwise.  

Wheny acquaintances are ready, as I don't think the Professor made a mistake assembling us, I could use assistance looking into this harrowstone.

I would like to honor the Professors wishes when it is time to help eacort the books. 

May we look at the books?" Razvan looks to Kendra.

*Spoiler: books*
Show



If he gets the ok, will start flipping throughthe books to try and ascertainmore about each one. Perhapswith lore?

----------


## lostsole31

There is no magical aura on these books.

The purple book with the scarab is locked.

_On Verified Madness_ is a treatise on aberrations and other entities found on Golarion that possess remote ties to the Dark Tapestry, the name given to the dark places between the stars in the night sky.

_Serving Your Hunger_ is a copy of one of several unholy books sacred to the goddess Urgathoa. Lorrimor's notations liberally sprinkle the margins.

_The Umbral Leaves_ is a lexicon, a translation into Taldane of the unholy book of Zon-Kuthon.

After mentioning the real brief sense of what he could fine, Kendra says, *"My father's will mentioned that the knowledge in these books was dangerous, and it sounds like this is true, please put the books back and lock the box."*

----------


## BuckGodot

Othello will return the books to the box, carefully replacing them the way he found them and lock the chest, secreting the key somewhere on his person.

----------


## SwordChucks

A visibly disturbed Hargrimm says *"At least we know what we're to deliver. I'd rather burn these, but I'll do as the professor asked."*

----------


## Kvard51

Abrax watches the interplay, trying to get a feel for Lorrimor's other comrades.  He takes particular notice of the locked book, noting the scarab on the cover and wondering if that is somehow connected to his home.  But when Kendra asks that the books be returned to the trunk, he does so quickly, not wanting his curiosity to distress the Professor's daughter, *"I apologize, Miss.  Books hold great interest for me and I allowed myself to get carried away. 
 I would, though, be happy to stay here until we transport them to Lepidstadt.  My needs are more than modest, and simple accommodations and food will serve me well."*

----------


## Moriar

*"I apologize as well young lady for disturbing the books.

My needs are also relatively simple. A room with a sturdy table and supplies for my craft would be appreciated. "* Razvan pats the pistol.

*"Is there anything that I can help you Lady Kendra?"*

----------


## lostsole31

*"My father's study is available for use,"* she says to the party. *"My home's common areas are at your disposal, but please allow the domestics to do their work without being forcibly 'helpful,' please. I say common areas, because the domestic's private room and materials are their own. And once you have your rooms, your are expected to respect each other's privacy in such regards, and my room is likewise off-limits. 

"The domestics are not 24-hour all-calls. Mr. Evans doesn't sleep, but he does have his own time. He happens to have his own alchemy laboratory, but it is his ..... and I would prefer that there be an appropriate separation of role between guests and domestics.

"As far as what to do in town, I am afraid there is not much,"* she shrugs. *"This is not a resort town, and my own books and studies keep me busy. I will set up one night a week, maybe, where we might volunteer in a social activity at the house, but as a quiet researcher myself, I do not wish you to 'help me out of my shell' with social activities. I will be just fine, thank you, me and my shell."*

At that point, Mr. Evans comes to the doorway and announces that dinner is served.

----------


## lostsole31

With the day, and the rain, and the will, and the dinner, there really isn't much more to happen this evening but small talk.  However, as the more theologically inclined amongst you might chatter, here is what you will determine: 
1)  Yes, Abrax recognizes a very definite Osirion "theme" ... but that's just it. It is thematic, meaning outside author or group putting together the trappings of Osirionology together because if the mystique .... rather than being honest-to-goodness Osirion in origin. 
2)  Marius and Zauberei seem to be the most theologically trained in studies, in a room full of people who are scholars, and they will be the one to turn to regarding lore of religion, undead, and so forth. 
3)  Urgathoa, the Pallid Princess, Lady of Despair .... is the goddess of disease, gluttony, and undeath. Marius and Zauberei can inform the party of most of what that means to laymen, describing the skull-decorated fly that is her unholy symbol. 
4)  Zon-Kuthon, the Midnight Lord, the Dark Prince, the Prince of Pain .... the theologists mention that he is the god of envy, pain, darkness, and loss ... and that a skull with chains coming out of its eyes is his unholy symbol.

Is everyone fine to continue to the next day?

----------


## BuckGodot

On to the next day!

----------


## Ason

Marius blushes in embarrassed realization that he got carried away along  with several others in seeing a mystery behind every corner. Glimpsing the books' titles during the grand reveal, the young man remarks, *"Most curious. I do wonder what the Professor thought these ghastly tomes had in common for research purposes: they seem equally grim yet unrelated, to my knowledge. But better safe than sorry with such things: good to lock them away until they can be returned to Lepidstadt's archives."*

Assuming the dinner is uneventful, Marius wakes up rested and far better-fed compared to his usual refectory meals at the university. He shaves and cleans himself up, wondering what to do with himself in a strange town at the employ of a dead man.

----------


## Tippnick

After dinner Zauberei retires for the night.
*Spoiler: Spells*
Show

I am going to unmemorize vanish and leave a spell slot open.

----------


## SwordChucks

Hargrimm spends some time after dinner reading his book of war prayers before turning in early for bed. He tries to get his morning meditation taken care of so that he can attend to Kendra as per the will.

----------


## Moriar

After dinner Razvan will retire to his room.

----------


## lostsole31

*Moonday, 21 Calistril 4711 AR
(Temperature High 60F/ Low 40F. Trace precipitation (< 1/8" rain). No wind. Humidity dry.)*

Everyone gets up whenever they get up, and prepare their various things for the day (usually a max of 1 hour per person), and have a breakfast.

Does anybody have anything they want to do today, or just read/ study/ help at the House?

----------


## BuckGodot

Feeling restless already, Othello will do his best to help out around the house after his morning rituals. At breakfast, he will tell humorous anecdotes and stories for the other's enjoyment.

----------


## SwordChucks

Hargrimm will stonefacedly listen to Othello's anecdotes, giving the occasional *"That was funny."* when it's warranted.

He also takes a lap around the property, trying to see where he can be of use. Should he be in a postion to privately ask one of the domestics, he will try to bring up the whereabouts of Kendra's mother, as nonchalantly as that topic can be broached.

----------


## Kvard51

Abrax will spend his day in the library, searching for information on the locked book.

----------


## Tippnick

Zauberei will spend the next day hunting out history tomes in the library particulary about Ustalav and the city Ravengro and the surrounding territories.

----------


## Moriar

Razvan will check if there is anything Kendra could use for the house.  Then make a shopping run to grab supplies for her as well as ammunition production supplies.  He will also check in with the others assembled and see if they need anything,  but will humbly admit that he can't afford to buy the supplies for them.

Then if that all works out will return with supplies and began making more pistol shots.

*Spoiler: Shopping trip*
Show



While in town will not engage townsfolk in conversation unless he must. But will listen for any rumors or information while out

----------


## BuckGodot

Othello will offer to accompany Razvan on his shopping trip, effectively counteracting his disengagement with the locals by being friendly and talkative.

*Spoiler: Guess what I heard?*
Show



But will then, in effect, enhance Razvans information gathering by drawing people into conversation about rumors etc.

----------


## Ason

Once he's cleaned himself up, Marius offers to assist Kendra around the house, and when time permits he also inspects Professor Lorrimor's study for a space to set up a small, makeshift laboratory for any medical and alchemical research that may be needed down the road. While in the study, he discretely looks over the Professor's shelves and work space to get a better sense of the man and his ongoing work, but Marius respectfully leaves the desk drawers and filing cabinets unmolested out of care for the Professor and Kendra's privacy.

With the initial preparations underway, if no other need rises to attention, Marius selects a tome from the Professor's shelves and settles in to read for the rest of the day, ideally the most unusual-seeming one he can find. Should any of the homebound guests complain of boredom, Marius politely pulls out his deck of cards and offers to start a friendly game of euchre.

----------


## lostsole31

Welcome to ...




CORR: Assume a correction previously regarding the Professor's Journal, which being personal and not to give to Judge Daramid ... Kendra will take (last night) to review (today), as her right as his heir.



> Hargrimm ... takes a lap around the property, trying to see where he can be of use. Should he be in a position to privately ask one of the domestics, he will try to bring up the whereabouts of Kendra's mother, as nonchalantly as that topic can be broached.


Honestly, that is going to be more of what skills he offers, otherwise, the domestics pay him no mind .... and pay him even less mind when it comes to talking about Kendra's mother.

Lacking any direction, and having been diplomatically steered from "helping" ... Hargrimm will spend the majority of the day in his room in akashic meditation.



> Abrax will spend his day in the library, searching for information on the locked book.


Abrax, the library ... which doubles as a study ... is a nice general private collection. You begin "research" to find out what you can. While by the end of the day you do determine that of course yes, those are Osirion symbols ... as was mentioned before, they are an Osirionologist's fanciful take on symbols, rather than being legitimate Osirion information in any way .... the motifs are there, but not the actuality. Of course, you never studied Ancient Osiriani and don't know from hieroglphs. By the end of the day, you have determined that if there is research to be done, this library won't provide you with the answers.

However, as you rummage through the books becoming more dissipated by your lack of desired materials, you do find other materials of interest. A whole section on psionics, psychic phenomena, various traditions on each (which you, even as a psychic, thought was an interchangeable term). Of particular note is some material for you to study regarding various traditions, mantras, disciplines, and stories in the realm of such abilities used not just for supernal, mental power, but that which taps into "psychometabolism" ... or powers and meditations that help such a practitioner control bodily processes. Of particular note are treatises regarding tapping into anger as well as various forms of "supersensory" awareness.*Spoiler: Supersensory*
Show

Defined as far exceeding normal human abilities of sensing stimuli in the world, but still using the base physical senses rather than purely mystical or magical awareness.




> Zauberei will spend the next day hunting out history tomes in the library -  particularly about Ustalav and the town of Ravengro and the surrounding territories.


He will learn (or refresh) a lot regarding the laws and customs of Ustalav, the basic laws of Ravengro, and even learn a bit about general regional history.



> Razvan will check if there is anything Kendra could use for the house.  Then make a shopping run to grab supplies for her as well as ammunition production supplies.  He will also check in with the others assembled and see if they need anything,  but will humbly admit that he can't afford to buy the supplies for them.


Though possessing a warm humor, Othello's jokes get old fast and he is distracting to the domestics ... save Mr. Evans, who doesn't appear to laugh, or even have that capability. Kendra, exasperated, diplomatically suggests to Othello that he accompany the .... off-putting ... dhampir. That he might need an escort. Meanwhile, separately, Mr. Evans (having coordinated with Kendra) will give a signed shopping list (no money) to Razvan and imply that it would be much appreciated by Kendra if Razvan takes "a little extra time" on the shopping excursion for some peace in the house.
*Spoiler: Razvan*
Show

Of course, I need to know how much of what you are looking to purchase.




> Othello will offer to accompany Razvan on his shopping trip, effectively counteracting his disengagement with the locals by being friendly and talkative.


Which they both do (more to come when I get Razvan's personal shopping list) ...



> Once he's cleaned himself up, Marius offers to assist Kendra around the house, and when time permits he also inspects Professor Lorrimor's study for a space to set up a small, makeshift laboratory for any medical and alchemical research that may be needed down the road. While in the study, he discretely looks over the Professor's shelves and work space to get a better sense of the man and his ongoing work, but Marius respectfully leaves the desk drawers and filing cabinets unmolested out of care for the Professor and Kendra's privacy.
> 
> With the initial preparations underway, if no other need rises to attention, Marius selects a tome from the Professor's shelves and settles in to read for the rest of the day, ideally the most unusual-seeming one he can find. Should any of the homebound guests complain of boredom, Marius politely pulls out his deck of cards and offers to start a friendly game of euchre.


The domestics are like, "no thank you very much, and I need to get where you are  standing, please .... no, there, there, no, THERE" with Marius. The study is the library, and he already sees a few others of the visitors in there. When he starts to clear things to make a little lab in the study-library, Kendra gets up and goes out, and a minute later Mr. Evans says, *"No, not there. This is not a place for caustic liquids to spatter and spate. Please come with me, and I have a place for you."*

Mr. Evans leads Marius to the tool shed, which does have a solid worktable, and to be fair, is more amenable to lab-type work (even if it is with a portable crafting kit that was laid out) than the library.

Meanwhile, Kendra, having found success in getting rid of one pest for now, nods and Mr. Evans in gratitude for getting rid of a potential other one, and goes back to reading her father's journal.  She is horrified to see him walk back in 20 minutes later, but then breathes easier once he finds a manual and begins reading it.

The manual, a heady fight tome, is one penned by the eponymous _The Fatalistic Fancies of Fitur the Fighter (or, Fitur Cergazon's Treatise on the Applications of Negatively-Focused Thoughts as a Positively-Focused Fighting Trance_). It turns out that Fitur Cergazon was a famous knife-fighter specializing in Cursed Razor. Marius finds himself filling well his well of information on martial arts with this manual, particularly his own fighting styles concepts of the accursed will and ill tidings.

Othello and Razvan go to the Ravengro General Store (see area *F* in the #ravengro channel). Kendra had warned both that the town can be mistrusting. From a general standpoint, it seems that the "group of strangers" (regardless of who did what) being able to talk down a group of ruffians intent on disrupting a funeral went a long way to get a short amount of trust .. as in, no longer entirely trustworthy/ neutral.  Razvan quickly finds that the townsfolk don't much care for him at all, taking a little better to Othello, so it worked out that Othello joined him.

The various supplies are tallied up from the shopping list. You are neither asked to pay money, nor are you given anything. Instead, later today a donkey-cart will stop by Lorrimor Place to deliver the goods requested.

Razvan, what you need personally can likely be found at a combination of the Ravengro General Store and Jominda's Apothecary. What are you looking for? As in ... be specific.

That said, this entire trip is excruciating for Razvan because Othello keeps you out - bouncing around random passersby to speak - for four hours! All of that to learn one weird rumor*Spoiler: Rumors in Ravengro*
Show

"Now and then, if you visit Harrowstone near sundown, you can hear the ghost of the wardens wife wailing and sobbing from somewhere within the ruins. She haunts the prison now, forever mourning her husband and attempting to frighten anyone who intrudes on the prison."

We'll handle the actual PC shopping offline, but assume it gets done ... or doesn't.

When Othello and Marius get home several hours later, they will discover Wren in the parlor alone. The locked chest has been opened, but Othello feels around and notes that he still has the key on his person. Wren is reading _The Umbral Leaves_ ... the Taldane>Shadowtongue/Shadowtongue>Taldane lexical translation of the unholy work of the Kuthites, worshippers of Zon-Kuthon, the god of sadists and pain. He looks up from this dark work with dangerous knowledge (as purported by Prof. Lorrimor's will), blinks with no sense of guilt, mischievous, or anything, and then just goes back to reading as if he were looking over a trade paper.

----------


## Ason

Upon spying Wren, Marius glances sideways at Othello, unsure how to respond himself and looking to the seemingly more charismatic dwarf for a social cue on how to handle this clearly unwell man. Feeling awkward saying nothing, however, and hoping to at least bait out a better explanation by treating this unusual scene as normal, Marius politely coughs and asks, *"Wren, dear fellow, reading something interesting there, are we?"*

----------


## BuckGodot

*"Erm... Yes... I was sure I had locked the chest again... Maybe I forgot? Well... Find anything interesting?"* he says, acknowledging Marius's glance and shrugging back.

----------


## lostsole31

Wren says matter-of-factly, without looking up from the book to either Othello and Razvan on one side, or Marius on the other, *"I was curious about religion and theology, since so many of you are religious and I never studied it. But I figured 'comparative religious study' might be better. So, I figured I'd look at the 'Unholy Book of S&M.' It's so didactic because it's more lexical translation of unholy text than actually unbroken unholy text, that this gave me a good start, but one will get more out of learning Shadowtongue from this thing than an insight into Kuthitism."*

He continues reading, responding not a whit to any social cues or expectations of the like that normally one would feel compelled to acknowledge.

----------


## Moriar

*"Wren, how did you open the chest?

Kendra, the nice lady that has opened up her home and fed you, had kindly asked that we not open that chest again. Nor read those books.  Come with me, I'm sure we can find a nice selection of religious tomes in the Professors library."*

Assuming he complies, Razvan will lead him to the library and help him get started on those books.

----------


## lostsole31

Still not really giving Razvan or the others total focus he answers in the half-aware sense, *"I opened it with a key."*

With Razvan's follow-on, now Wren looks away from the book as he sets it on his lap. He looks at intensity of focus on the face to find the speaker of those words. His eyes look at Razvan and his voice contorts to a level of anger that seems completely out of sync with the current scenario. He stands tall from the settee, the book he was reading being absently let go and falling by happenstance into the box. But instead of an angry shout, it is more of a very low, barely controlled formation of words that themselves are only just audible to the total four men there. *"Liar. She said no such thing. You are trying to gaslight me by changing what she actually said and then going further by attempting to impugn me that I've disrespected our hostess."
*
His eyes practically burrow into Razvan, and Razvan lets finds himself looking away.*Spoiler: Razvan*
Show

His focus made him terrifying, and you are shaken for the better part of 15 seconds, complete with a throat swallow or clear or some other RP-based sign of discomfort of your choosing.

Wren reaches down and latches the lock on the clasp after shutting the top of the box, with the sound of the lock engaging.  As he walks past the two (Razvan and Othello, as Marius came in from an opposite entrance to the parlor), he bitterly mutters, *"Don't change the facts of the past to fit your narrative. I don't truck with tyrants."*

And unless someone tries to violently stop him, he is going to leave out the front door of the house.

----------


## Moriar

Razvan swallows and takes a deep breath.

After watching him leave..*."That one is very confusing, I did not change any facts nor what Kendra had said to us all.  Maybe his perception of the world is different or he actually did not her hear even though he was in the same room?

And Othello, do you still have the key or does he have another?

I am not sure why he was here but maybe Kendra has some insight."*

----------


## Tippnick

Zauberei peers up from his book and notices the strange exchange. He makes sure the peace is not disturbed in the house but then continues to read. He makes a mental note to check on Wren later when he is less disturbed.

----------


## BuckGodot

Othello checks his pockets for the key...

----------


## Ason

Marius winces at Razvan's failed attempt at deescalation and redirection, and when Wren storms out, the young doctor's heart sinks. Marius hurries after Wren while keeping his distance and holding his hands up in a gesture of non-aggression.

*"Wren,"* Marius offers once they are outside, *"I am sorry for Razvan's behavior and, if I offended, for my own as well. Truth be, when I first saw you, your clothes made me suspect you were a scholar or physician, and I think your calling card said you were an investigator of some kind, so I would genuinely enjoy chatting with you as colleagues. But I think, since we didn't get to know you very well yesterday, the others were curious about you personally. Not to be out of line, but you seem different today. I think the others were acting out of misplaced concern but not true malice: we're all strangers here, after all. I'll leave you be, if you wish, but I at least wanted to extend an olive branch, out of professional courtesy."* Marius makes a pained expression as he speaks, doing his best to indicate concern for the disrespect he suspects Wren is feeling.

----------


## lostsole31

> Othello checks his pockets pouch for the key...


It's in his pouch where he left it. 



> Marius winces at Razvan's failed attempt at deescalation and redirection, and when Wren storms out, the young doctor's heart sinks. Marius hurries after Wren while keeping his distance and holding his hands up in a gesture of non-aggression.
> 
> *"Wren,"* Marius offers once they are outside, *"I am sorry for Razvan's behavior and, if I offended, for my own as well. Truth be, when I first saw you, your clothes made me suspect you were a scholar or physician, and I think your calling card said you were an investigator of some kind, so I would genuinely enjoy chatting with you as colleagues. But I think, since we didn't get to know you very well yesterday, the others were curious about you personally. Not to be out of line, but you seem different today. I think the others were acting out of misplaced concern but not true malice: we're all strangers here, after all. I'll leave you be, if you wish, but I at least wanted to extend an olive branch, out of professional courtesy."* Marius makes a pained expression as he speaks, doing his best to indicate concern for the disrespect he suspects Wren is feeling.


Wren is turned away from Marius during that entire speech. Something seems wrong with his torso, like he may have some breathing problems, before Marius realizes that Wren is sobbing heartily and drops to the ground. *"I was dry and slept and ate, and I felt more like me. But she only told us to put the books in the box and lock it. She didn't say they had to stay that way. And the vampire-spawn tried to twist it and assume that she said not to open the chest again but she never said that and I don't see how that disrespects her unless he wants to try and put me off balance to gain power over me now or later an I won't do that. I won't, I won't, I won't."*

He sobs on all fours, head bowed into the ground between his arms, still looking away, so that Marius is looking at the dingy coat-covered rump and soles of feet of a man prostrated on the ground on all fours.

----------


## Ason

Marius had expected ongoing anger or, at best, leery respect. The weeping shocks him, but Wren's prior mention of Briarstone Asylum institutionalization gives a little comforting context. Wren's explanation even gives him a faint smile: Wren was even _technically_ correct in his reasoning, however overblown his reaction was.

Marius walks over to Wren, crouches on one knee nearby, and awkwardly attempts to comfort him, *"Wren, hey, it's okay: you're safe. And you said you feel more like yourself today, so that's good, right? The lawyer last night said Razvan was an inquisitor for Pharasma: do mind games seem like things the Gray Lady would let her clergy do? At least she's not an Asmodean, right?"*

Assuming Wren does not turn hostile at this initial attempt to deescalate, Marius continues, *"Look, I won't say things will get better: we know better than that in Ustalav. But you showed me I misunderstood you earlier, and I bet the others just misunderstood too. You may be right to mistrust, or not. But I'm trying to reserve judgment for now, for the Professor's sake."* Marius then picks himself up and offers a hand up to Wren. *"Are you going to be okay?"*

----------


## BuckGodot

> Razvan swallows and takes a deep breath.
> 
> After watching him leave..*."That one is very confusing, I did not change any facts nor what Kendra had said to us all.  Maybe his perception of the world is different or he actually did not her hear even though he was in the same room?
> 
> And Othello, do you still have the key or does he have another?
> 
> I am not sure why he was here but maybe Kendra has some insight."*


*"I do still have the key. I suspect we may have underestimated him based on his appearance. I do not believe the box has a magical lock, but I may be wrong. I'm sure he has as much right to be here as the rest of us. The Professor valued him. I will not make the same mistake twice."*

----------


## lostsole31

Outside, Wren's sobs die down as Marius comforts him ....

*"The gods do not micromanage, and nobody is immune from loving power over others too much. Iomedaeans conducted with hunts in Mendev the last crusade, and were still bearing divine powers."*

He takes Marius' hand, and nods. *"I think so."* Wren doesn't shake with fish hands, but he doesn't shake "properly," either. He has a medium firm grasp of Marius' fingers with a sort of "claw hand" (fingers firm opposing thumb in a sort of beak shape) but doesn't really go to the web of the thumb. And there is no up-and-down motion. It is a sort of grasp, a slightly tighter squeeze, and release. It is a strange hand interaction that doesn't show him as weak ..... just, different on how he takes another man's hand.

The two head back indoors.

*[Anymore fall out from that odd scene (including telling others or deciding not to do so), or are we done? if so, let's take that to Discord as a new RP conversation.]

*Assuming nothing out of the box in a conversation, for plot purposes we are done with this day, unless you as players feel there is more that needs to be done.

----------


## lostsole31

*
Toilday, 22 Calistril 4711 AR 
High 50F/ Low 30F; Trace precipitation (< 1/8"); Winds from S 10 mph; Humidity: Dry; Wind Chill: -15 to base.*

The next morning, everyone wakes up and takes their hour to do their morning routine, wash up, and have breakfast. While the group is at the latter end of their morning meal, someone rings at the door, which is answered by Mr. Evans. A minute later, Mr. Evans asks for Mistress Lorrimor, who then excuses herself to go into another room. A couple minutes later she returns, about the time the group has finished eating and says to the assembled, *"It seems somebody vandalized the Harrowstone Memorial last night, and Sheriff Caeller has heard that a detective .... emeritus? ... from the Sleepless Detective Agency is here,"* she looks at Wren, but also looks at others looking to Wren.

Looking back over the group, she says, *"I've been asked to look things over for possible insight because like my father, I'm a diviner, but I admit I'm a poor one. Mr. Elbourne,"* she says hesitantly, *"you may or may not remember being a detective, but you might have the natural skills to shed some light, would you help? Anyone else who wishes to my come with us, and you get a (very) little sight-seeing out of the way when you do."*
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Everyone can respond as they will, but I am going to assume everyone wants to check this out, because otherwise .... why are you here? Also, I don't want to wast 7 days of valuable real-time with six players posturing on how valiantly they answer the call. We don't have the time.
Assuming everyone only gathers the most basic gear (armored up, weapons, but not backpacks and bedrolls and all of that silliness) ... the party gathers outside. They have to bundle up to keep warm as it is a cold winter morning.

There, they will meet and be introduced to Sheriff Benjan Caeller. He's a rough-looking man of an even six feet in height and lanky build, brown eyes, and dark brown hair, wearing a medium-brimmed hat and fine-quality studded leather. He has a light crossbow, but he also has something Razvan can appreciate ... a very well-built, decorative, flintlock pistol in holster. *"Which one of you is Detective Elbourne?"*

Wren moves forward and hands him his "identification vellum."  The sheriff reads it, looks at Wren's very bedraggled appearance, and then curses. He hands the vellum back to Wren and says to Kendra, *"Okay, Ms. Lorrimor, let's move this group out."*  

As you walk south along the main road, he asks that nobody muss up what is more of a scene of curiosity than a necessary crime. *"Stupid kids, probably, but people are getting spooked of late for some reason."*

About a hundred feet south, after crossing a bridge over a creek that empties into the main river, you come to a fork in the road with a posting pole (B). There is a ls also a very fine home at the fork. Kendra explains that's the house (*M2*) of Councilwoman Mirta Straelock, who was born and raised in Ravengro. She was the original owner of the towns tavern, but sold it many years ago just before she took up public office. Popular and earthy, she is the most public face on the council.

The group continues south and gets down to the farthest extent of "central Ravengro." The road continues south and up a hill, and Kendra mentions that is the site of the famous burnt out prison of Harrowstone (*R*, off-map), and incidentally the place where her father was studying and died. The party gets a chill as they see the distant site on the hill.

The party then cuts west across cold ground towards the river, and then slightly northeast along the river before getting to Harrowstone Memorial (*O*). Other than the looming ruins of Harrowstone on a nearby hill, Ravengros most distinctive landmark is a 25-foot-tall, moss-covered stone statue that overlooks the river. The statue depicts a proud, muscular human man dressed in leathers and wielding a truncheona depiction of Warden Hawkran. A total of 25 namesthe guards who died in the fire of 4661, as well as the wardens wife, Vesoriannaare chiseled into the statues stone base. The memorial is a popular meeting spot for late-night trysts among Ravengros young lovers, for it has just the right mix of tragic romance and spooky ambience without actually being on Harrowstones supposedly haunted grounds.

Splashed on the memorial, however, is a single letter: "*V*".


The simple conclusion to the Sheriff is that if some person made this mark, they came to this site, meaning they had to leave this site as well. Razvan finds that while he thought perhaps to show up a bumpkin sheriff, the sheriff's rural upbringing makes them even in both woodcraft and tracking (as a discussion between the two will discover). Still, the sheriff will acquiesce to the Pharasmin inquisitor and assists him instead. But after reading the cold, hard Calistril-winter ground, neither of the two trackers are able to find any signs coming to/from the memorial (nor is anyone else).

Kendra apologizes that her very meager divinations are completely useless here in a case of simple vandalism.

Any comments or possible courses of action from the PCs?*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Please do not say, "Okay, I try to find tracks myself!" The whole aspect of looking for tracks of signs going to/ from the site are as a result of the two best trackers - Razvan and Sheriff Caeller - trying to solve the issue. This means that the party has tried to solve the issue by way of looking for tracks. I do not play the "parade of dice" where you try to play the odds by just getting someone else a chance to roll for probabilities sake. It is assumed that if anyone else is good at Survival or tracking, they have given their 2 cents worth in the previous. 

I am looking for OTHER ways to possibly solve the issue, and don't worry. It isn't an all-stop if the party can't do it. It's just a freaky occurrence of vandalism but where what looks like blood was used.

----------


## BuckGodot

Othello shakes his head in disappointment.

*"I'm sorry, M'Lady but I'm of no help here."*

----------


## Kvard51

While the Sheriff and Razvan search for tracks, Abrax squats in front of the memorial.  He studies the mark for an extended time, not saying anything.  Finally, his focus becomes so intense it almost seems unnerving.  After 10 minutes he abruptly stands, wobble-legged, and walks over to where the Sheriff and his fellow Pharasmin are still searching the area.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Abrax first studies the letter visually, looking for identifying features or indications as to which hand the writer used to make the mark.  He then settles into a trance to use the Occult Skill Unlock, Read Aura, to discern if magic was involved.


Abrax shakes his large, boar-shaped head in disgust.  *"The only thing I can be sure of is that magic was not used in the vandalism, which lends weight to the "local youngsters" theory.  I had hoped to be able to learn something about the person who drew the "V", but nothing stood out.  I wonder if any of our alchemical adepts might have reagents that would tell us if the ink is, indeed, blood as we are meant to surmise."*

----------


## lostsole31

Marius, assisted by Razvan, can automatically tell that the substance is blood ... or at least primarily blood. Marius can take some scratched into a vial of his alchemy crafting kit for later study. However, he knows that he doesn't have the means to study it himself (an alchemy crafting kit won't do it), meaning he will have to ask Mr. Evans to do so with his laboratory, or to get permission to use that laboratory.

Given what Abrax said ....
Wren casts _detect magic_, the first proof of any magical skill from him. When people look at him he just shakes his head, backing up what Abrax said.

Zauberei, assisted by Marius, can look at the Blood-V more carefully than Abrax. Together, they deduce because of the downward pull from upper left to lower right that the dominant hand of the vandal is right-handed.  Which narrows down nothing, given hat 85% of the population is right-handed.

----------


## Moriar

After coming up dry for tracks, Razvan will search the immediate area for clues.

*Spoiler: Scanning*
Show



Using first senses to scan the area including the statue and the mark, trying to find any missed clues. Next will use detect undead to scan/search the area/statue/mark

----------


## Ason

After collecting a blood sample for later analysis, Marius massages his temples as he thinks aloud through this problem. *"So we know that blood of some kind was used, but whether animal or human we know not. How much do we think was used to paint this V? That might focus our search for the source. And beyond that, what's the motive in using blood, and why a 'V?' Are they somehow connected to Harrowstone's history?"*

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

Marius will make a Knowledge (History) check to see if he can recall anything about the letter V's association with Ravengro or Harrowstone, adding 1d6 of inspiration for free to the roll as well. It's a stretch that he'll know anything from such a flimsy connection, but it seems a fair question to ask for determining motive.

Marius is also asking someone to attempt a check of some sort (perception maybe?) to guess how much blood was used to paint this thing? A large amount of blood might point to a livestock slaughterhouse or a murder, whereas a small amount of blood means we're hopefully dealing with a less severe crime.

----------


## lostsole31

Razvan doesn't find any clues in the immediate area (nor does anyone else). He doesn't detect any undead.

Wren just gives a gesture to Marius to show that very little blood was used. In truth, the V wasn't that big, but was merely noticeable, which only means it would be more difficult finding a source. 

There is a historical relation to the letter "V" right there on the memorial, as Vesorianna was the name of the Warden's wife. But, there is no way to assume _that_ must be the key, or whether there is some strange in-joke to whomever the vandal might have been.
*Spoiler: OOC-Joke*
Show

Meanwhile, there are rumors of a guy with a wide, straight-brimmed hat, porcelain Guy Fawkes Mask, and with a bunch of daggers running around promoting anarchy and marking everything up with a "V."

----------


## Tippnick

*"If that is blood then a spell called Blood Biography might tell us more. I do not have access to that spell yet. If anyone else does hopefully we can use this."*, Zauberei chimes in.

*"Any other auras around?"*

----------


## BuckGodot

Othello will look closely at the mark and surrounding area to see if he can sense any evil aura.

----------


## lostsole31

> *"If that is blood then a spell called Blood Biography might tell us more. I do not have access to that spell yet. If anyone else does hopefully we can use this."*, Zauberei chimes in.
> 
> *"Any other auras around?"*


Nobody in the party has that spell. No other auras are noted in the area ...



> Othello will look closely at the mark and surrounding area to see if he can sense any evil aura.


.... including any evil auras.

I don't think the party has too many more ways to do anything here. 

So, what do people want to do with their day? Alone, or with others in whatever that is?

----------


## BuckGodot

Othello will be glad to accompany anyone if they need to run any errands or whatnot, otherwise, he will head back to the house and see what he can find to read up on the local area and it's history.

----------


## Moriar

Unless Kendra needs anything Razvan will start going through the journal.  And if possible team up with others in the home library to compare and look up additional information that the journal mentions. 


*"Perhaps some could also investigate Harrowstone in the library.  This place has been brought up multiple times now."*

----------


## BuckGodot

Othello will agree with Razvan and research Harrowstone, though he admits that reading and research are not his strong points.

----------


## lostsole31

As you return (and once back at Lorrimor Place), Kendra will mention that there are really only four places to research anything in Ravengro (but five sources), each one having different bits of information...


_The Lorrimor Place_: Obviously the first mentioned (duh), as the PCs have already been given allowance to use her father's personal library, free of charge._Ravengro Town Hall_:  There are records kept at town, so those records might be useful in some way._Temple of Pharasma_:  The Temple of Pharasma has extensive notes on the town's history, and is perhaps the best site for research._The Unfurling Scroll_:  This building is a combination schoolhouse and magic item shop run by one Alendru Ghoroven._The Residents_: Not a "site" of research, but possibly a source of gossip or information?

Kendra will mention that everything other than the first will require a combination of diplomacy and trust, so don't expect or demand access.

So, here's what we have ...

Razvan: Only one person can read the journal at a time (another can't "assist"), but he can comb through the journal for anything interesting, and collate any notes he might find useful.

Othello: His instinct was to look up "local area and it's history" in Lorrimor Place, but is going to drill down in looking for any information regarding "Harrowstone." He can't assist Razvan with the journal as only one can really look at one specific source at a time.

Abrax, Marius, Hargrimm, Zauberei ..... what are you going to do today?

----------


## Ason

As the easy answers to his first attempts at investigating are pointed out, Marius blushes with embarrassment and stammers out an excuse. *"Er, right. Elementary points, but important. Yes..."* He then goes quiet as the others continue their investigations, inwardly scolding himself for missing the obvious.

At the proposal to investigate Harrowstone and the crime off-site, Marius quickly nods his head. Eager to prove his usefulness, he suggests, *"I should probably study the blood sample while it is still somewhat fresh, assuming Mr. Evans does not mind the imposition. If any have some laboratory experience, I would welcome a second set of hands."*

----------


## Tippnick

*"If anyone wants to go to the Gray Lady's Temple I will accompany you."*, Zauberei announces to the group. *"If you need me I am going to be in my room. I think I am.close to a break through in figuring out putting life essence into a spell."*

----------


## SwordChucks

*"I know a thing or two about life essence if you need someone to make sure you don't put too much of yourself into the spell."* Hargrimm offers to Zauberei.

----------


## lostsole31

Addendum to above ...

Marius:  Will try to convince Mr. Evans to allow him, or to do for him, the blood analysis, if possible.

Zauberei: This is confusing. Because it sounds like he wants to go to the Temple, but he is going to be a shut-in instead?

Hargrimm:  Willing to hang out with Zauberei, but as a shut-in, and NOT going to the temple, correct?

That leaves Abrax.

----------


## Kvard51

Abrax will go to the temple.

----------


## Tippnick

Zauberei is glad to join Abrax going to the temple.

----------


## lostsole31

Just to sort things out for myself, with some changes/ updates.



> As you return (and once back at Lorrimor Place), Kendra will mention that there are really only four places to research anything in Ravengro (but five sources), each one having different bits of information...
> 
> 
> _The Lorrimor Place_: Obviously the first mentioned (duh), as the PCs have already been given allowance to use her father's personal library, free of charge._Ravengro Town Hall_:  There are records kept at town, so those records might be useful in some way._Temple of Pharasma_:  The Temple of Pharasma has extensive notes on the town's history, and is perhaps the best site for research._The Unfurling Scroll_:  This building is a combination schoolhouse and magic item shop run by one Alendru Ghoroven._The Residents_: Not a "site" of research, but possibly a source of gossip or information? 
> 
> Razvan: Only one person can read the journal at a time (another can't "assist"), but he can comb through the journal for anything interesting, and collate any notes he might find useful.
> 
> Othello: His instinct was to look up "local area and it's history" in Lorrimor Place, but is going to drill down in looking for any information regarding "Harrowstone." He can't assist Razvan with the journal as only one can really look at one specific source at a time.
> 
> ...


I am going to assume that everyone will share the results of their research, reading, and attempted schmoozing that evening, rather than believing people would have any reason to withhold information (which unnecessarily complicates, convolutes, and even endangers people in this adventure).
*Othello*

Professor Lorrimor's Library is a wonderful general library, it really is. And it does have a lot of really wonderful, _general_ information about Ustalav, the county, the town, the area. Thing is, it doesn't really a lot about Harrowstone proper. That's okay, though, because a dwarven amateur historian like Othello is a strange creature. Dwarves can really consume a lot of written information over a lifetime compared to humans, being longer-lived. But, they tend only to really remember things that are very specific to need, even among dwarven scholars. But you never know when something you read (as a dwarf) trips off a memory of some bit of history you _already know_.

Case in point? Othello doesn't really find much about Harrowstone. But what he does find is less informational so much as it is a catalyst to things Othello studied when he first emigrated to Ustalav. And once he saw the Harrowstone Memorial, he finally remembered something he had learned previously ...
Harrowstone is a ruined prisonpartially destroyed by a fire in 4661, the building has stood vacant ever since. The locals suspect that its haunted, and dont enjoy speaking of the place.Harrowstone was built in 4594 AR. Ravengro was founded at the same time as a place where guards and their families could live and that would produce food and other supplies used by the prison. The fire that killed all of the prisoners and most of the guards destroyed a large portion of the prisons underground eastern wing, but left most of the stone structure above relatively intact. The prisons warden perished in the fire, along with his wife, although no one knows why she was in the prison when the fire occurred. A statue commemorating the warden and the guards who lost their lives was built in the months after the tragedythat statue still stands on the riverbank just outside of town.Most of the hardened criminals sent to Harrowstone spent only a few months imprisoned, for it was here that most of Ustalavs executions during that era were carried out. The fire that caused the tragedy was, in fact, a blessing in disguise, for the prisoners had rioted and gained control of the prisons dungeons immediately prior to the conflagration. It was only through the self-sacrifice of Warden Hawkran and 23 of his guards that the prisoners were prevented from escapingthe guards gave their lives to save the town of Ravengro.

*Marius*

Marius does not convince Mr. Evans to be given access to his personal space and laboratory. Mr. Evans is happy to tutor Marius in alchemy after-hours. And after people go to sleep, Mr. Evans will look at the blood sample. But Marius won't have anything to add to the conversation today regarding the blood samples.

HOWEVER, once Othello mentions his information on Harrowstone, above, Marius himself deals with a mental cascade as the whole Harrowstone affair now seems familiar to him. He remembered everything Othello mentioned, and more ...


At the time Harrowstone burned, five particularly notorious criminals had recently arrived at the prison. While the commonly held belief is that the tragic fire began accidentally after the riot began, in fact the prisoners had already seized control of the dungeon and had been in command of the lower level for several hours before the fire. Warden Hawkran triggered a deadfall to seal the rioting prisoners in the lower level, but in so doing trapped himself and nearly two dozen guards. The prisoners were in the process of escaping when the panicked guards accidentally started the fire in a desperate attempt to end the riot.


*Hargrimm, Abrax, & Zauberei
*
Hargrimm is the best talker amongst the three, being seconded by Zauberei. As can be expected, Abrax makes people uneasy with his boar-head in the same way as Marius normally tries to be polite but has an unnerving intensity.  Still, despite a valiant effort by Hargrimm (and aided by Zauberei), they are not able to talk their way into getting access the the Temple of Pharasma.

They return home, where Hargrimm and Zauberei and Abrax talk shop, likening Hargrimm's "essentia" to Abrax' "ki" in many ways, and the dissimilar nature of each man's various spellcasting traditions: divine (Hargrimm and Zauberei), arcane (Zauberei), and psychic (Abrax).

*Wren*

Wren wanted to get a sense of what the people think, and collected a couple rumors over the course of the day. Here are the rumors he collects ...


"Jominda Fallenbridge does more than brew potionsshe brews drugs and poisons as well and sells them through agents in other towns. Why else would the sheriff be so interested in her business?""They say that Harrowstones executioner still guards the execution balcony on the western side of the prison, and that on some nights, his scythe can be seen patrolling the balcony on its own, as if carried by an invisible spirit.""Stories that Harrowstone is haunted are just thatstories. The ruins are still dangerous, but what folks think are ghosts are only the nasty vermin that live there."

Reminder: Someone in the party also previously learned this rumor ...
"Now and then, if you visit Harrowstone near sundown, you can hear the  ghost of the wardens wife wailing and sobbing from somewhere within the  ruins. She haunts the prison now, forever mourning her husband and  attempting to frighten anyone who intrudes on the prison."*Razvan*


The professors will does not mention his journalit is not one of the dangerous tomes he wants delivered to Lepidstadt. It does, however, contain clues that cast doubts upon the nature of his deaththe professor knew that he was delving into dangerous territory in his final days, and since he didnt have a chance to amend his will with a warning, he did so in his journal, leaving it in his chest in hopes that the PCs or his daughter would find it should his investigations take a tragic turn. The majority of the entries are relatively bland, accounting for day-to-day activities in a small town. The professor has circled several entries in the book with red ink, though, and it is these entries he wanted the PCs to pay particular attention to. The final entry, dated 17 days ago, was written on the same day the Professors body was found.



At this point, people have had their dinner, and you may discuss any import of what you've learned in the sitting room with dessert.

----------


## BuckGodot

*"Well! That is certainly interesting to... Ah... Mr. Evans... The meal was splendid! Thank you! Now... Where was I? Ah yes. Very interesting! I wonder if the Professor was able to acquire the items he needed from the false crypt? That bears investigating before we choose a... Yes! More wine would be wonderful. Thank you! Before we choose a course. I, of course, recommend that we investigate the markings he spoke of... To start with... Uh. Mr. Evans? Are there any more of those little cakes? They were delicious! Did anyone else try the cakes?"*

----------


## Tippnick

*"It looks like an investigation into the Professor's death is in order. These necromancers must of had something to do with it. I am willing to check out Harrowstone."*, Zauberei volunteers.

Zauberei upon finding out what is in the the journal and he figures that if the professor was afraid of ghosts, rightfully so, will change up his spells for the next day.

*Spoiler: Spell changes*
Show


1!st level cleric changes
Remove Fear instead of Bless
2nd level Cleric
Ghostbane Dirge instead of CMW
Spiritual Weapon instead of CMW

----------


## Moriar

*"I agree that we should go back to the restlands to investigate this hidden crypt. Perhaps tonight when we would not be noticed?

Tomorrow, without mentioning the crypt, we could try gaining access to the temple of Pharasma?

After those first two items are investigated, perhaps it is time to investigate this prison?  There are many questions rising...

What do the rest of you think?" *

----------


## BuckGodot

Othello nods his agreement

*Ill let you know, Im quite effective against the undead I relish the chance. Although should we not talk to the Priests first? Maybe theyll let us borrow the items in question?*

----------


## Moriar

Razvan thinks about what Othello says.  *"Very well, we can go talk to the temple again before we disturb potential resting places.  Something odd is going on in this town and it would be good to make sure the priests are not knowingly or unknowingly a part of it.  Let us go speak with the temple first, does anyone wish to go with us?"*

----------


## lostsole31

Do you mean tonight, now that it is nightime? or first thing tomorrow?

----------


## Moriar

"*So far we have no reason to suspect anyone, so let us not be rude and go first thing tomorrow to the temple."* Razvan adds on.

----------


## Tippnick

Zauberei will go to the temple in the morning.

----------


## Kvard51

*"I think we should check the crypt tonight.  I see no reason to wait on that.  And, if these priests would not admit a fellow follower of The Grey Lady, I doubt they change on the morrow."*  Abrax scowls at the last statement, thinking back to the rebuff he and the others had received earlier that day.

----------


## Moriar

Razvan studies Abrax and his words.  *"Though I was  obviously not with you during your earlier visit I know that the people of this land have had a very troubled past with non humans.  I am not saying this as an excuse of their behavior but perhaps an explanation. 

I know that I'm not human but if anything my rank within the church can create an audience. If you cannot wait until tomorrow then we can go tonight.  I know that I said otherwise earlier but I do agree with Othello that we should try.  If he rebukes me then not only will we continue without their blessing then I will also began to suspect their involvement. "*

----------


## lostsole31

Well, a decision will have to be made .....

Stealth out tonight?
Or try to get permission, not just forgiveness (or worse)?

----------


## BuckGodot

Othello is very in favour of doing things legally and above board, so he would very much prefer to wait and ask in the morning.

----------


## lostsole31

Your host - Kendra Lorrimor - feels awkward about the whole breaking into a crypt concept, regardless of her father's mention, because for the time being she still lives here and doesn't want trouble with Father Grimburrow.

Is there anyone who is going to force the issue and go out by themselves regardless tonight? or are you tabling this for the respectful approach? This is mainly for Abrax, and the waffling Razvan, I think.

----------


## Kvard51

*I would not want to cause you trouble or distress, lady.  I will abide.*. Abrax says, sheepishly. He had not considered the possible repercussions the Professors daughter might face for his rashness.

----------


## Moriar

Razvan nods to Abrax  and hearing no arguments from anyone else,* "then we shall wait until tomorrow to visit the temple."*

----------


## lostsole31

After dinner, while Kendra shows the others how to play "Whist" with cards, Mr. Evans taps Marius to come with him.

Mr. Evans will show Marius his private area, complete with fully stocked alchemical laboratory. He makes it clear that this is his private sanctum, and Marius (or anyone else for that matter) is not to intrude unless escorted (such as now).

Mr. Evans will show Marius a variety of means of testing blood, though admittedly the blood taken was limited in amount, dried out, and exposed to the elements for > 12 hours. Unfortunately, though Marius proves an able _apprentice_ to someone who appears to have master-level alchemical skill ... as a majordomo in a bumpkin town, at that ... the sample is too small and deteriorated to provide what was needed and the results are inconclusive.
*
Wealday, 23 Calistril 4711 AR
(Temp: 60/40F; Precipitation: up to 1/2" rain; Dry)*

A new day! Any changes to lineups? (I already have Zauberei's.)

----------


## BuckGodot

Since there has been mention of possibly venturing out as a group, Othello will alter his lineup to bring his party aids online.

*Spoiler: Don't crush that dwarf. Hand me the pliers...*
Show



Exchange Primal Wrath with Encouraging Roar

----------


## Moriar

After breakfast,  Razvan readies himself and then announces:

"*This may be overly cautious but we should travel as a group.  Situations may escalate quickly, though hopefully not with the locals.   Let us head over to the temple and see what we can find out."*

*Spoiler: town trip*
Show



Leaving behind his backpack and it's contents for now

----------


## BuckGodot

> After breakfast,  Razvan readies himself and then announces:
> 
> "*This may be overly cautious but we should travel as a group.  Situations may escalate quickly, though hopefully not with the locals.   Let us head over to the temple and see what we can find out."*
> 
> *Spoiler: town trip*
> Show
> 
> 
> 
> Leaving behind his backpack and it's contents for now


*"But would a band of armed strangers marching through town not be seen as provocative?"*

----------


## Ason

Marius broods quietly during dinner, wondering what danger the blood graffiti so soon after their arrival portends. At the discussion of breaking into the temple, however, the young man does nod his head at Othello's words and the group's eventual conclusion to politely ask the priests in the morning.

His face perks up as Kendra offers to teach her guests Whist, but the invitation to accompany Mr. Evans at work quickly entices him away. When their efforts fail, Marius glumly notes in his report to the group, *"It was a longshot: failure was almost assured from the outset. Still, it was disappointing."*

As the group debates while preparing to leave for the temple, Marius interjects, *"Pardon me, but could we not simply leave the larger weapons and gear here until after we're done at the temple and pick it up en route to Harrowstone? That seems the most practical solution, considering their skittishness yesterday."*

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

Same extracts prepared as the day before: Cure Wounds, Ant Haul, 3 open slots

Maneuvers are changed: no longer preparing Minute Hand or Spilled Salt; now preparing Ghost-Hunting Blow and Strike the Hourglass

----------


## Kvard51

Abrax enjoys learning Whist, as he does anything that tests his mind.  He laughs along with the others, but part of his mind continues to mull the reception he received at the Pharasman temple.  His brutish face is hard to read, though.  So it's unlikely anyone would notice his frustration.  Towards midnight he stands and stretches, looking at Kendra, *"The hour is growing late, Lady, so I will turn in.  Thank you for a peaceful evening.  If it pleases you, might I have the use of paper and pen?  I would like to put some thoughts down and did not bring any with me on this journey.* 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Assuming Kendra provides the paper and pen, Abrax will use his Automatic Writing Skill Unlock before he goes to sleep.  He will ask three questions.

1. Was the Professor's death murder?
2. Is something nefarious taking place at the Pharasman Temple?
3. Are the Catacombs the place to seek answers?

----------


## lostsole31

Kendra doesn't provide pen and paper, but she does provide ink, "inkpen" (quill and nib), and parchment.

Abrax begins his automatic writing. The first two he knows are "pushed" questions, and he isn't even into them. They are question that weigh on his mind, but are outside of the purview of the "is this good/ bad?" that he has had vague success with in the past. It's on the third question where the nature of his psychic power does lend itself to automatic writing. When Abrax is finished, even though he is sure he phrased the question in his mind very well, there is nothing but gibberish. His automatic writing has failed. Tired, he retires to bed.

Abrax, you "catch up" to the timeline with everyone else. Will you be preparing or doing anything particular, and what will you be leaving at the house?

----------


## SwordChucks

Not wanting to upset the Pharasmins by seeming belligerent, Hargrimm leaves behind most of his equipment. Knowing it will be difficult to convince the priests, he prepares Eagle's Splendor and casts it on himself just before entering the temple.

*"I want to do everything here by the book, but asking Folgrit for help never hurts."* he says as to the party as a form of explanation.

*Spoiler: Preparations*
Show

Leaving behind everything but cleric's vestments, money pouch, spell component pouch, and holy symbol. 

During spell preparation: trade out a Burst of Radiance for Eagle's Splendor.

----------


## lostsole31

The PCs (and just the PCs, as Wren stays behind) leave for the Temple of Pharasma.

So, especially with his eagle's splendor, Hargrimm is hands down your best talker (for honest dealings, at least). After that, his fellow dwarf Othello is the best backup.  Anyone else can mention stuff to those two, but if everyone tries to get a word in edgewise, it will hurt you, not help you, as it is just a riot of people talking at that point.

Hargrimm, this is not being RP'd out to the nth degree. I just want you to present your case of ONE request, and ONE request only .... because different requests are separate and MAY NOT BE PIGGYBACKED.  Give 2-5 sentences asking for what you want (the one thing, not the many).  If you want to make a second request for something different, make sure to keep that in a clearly separate paragraph.

Othello, if you want to aid him, you may. Same thing, but maybe only 2-3 sentences. Remember, you are assisting. All eyes/ ears are not on you, you are just helping out the guy who is the main talker. Also, same thing as above, you may only assist regarding one request at a time.

----------


## Moriar

On the way to the temple, Razvan will mention: * " In this hopefully upcoming dealings I recognize that you too are better with using words nicely.  Though if you need to use my position in the church to boost our cause this you are welcome to do so. If you need me to speak up let me know.

It seems like we do want access to their records but it sounds like our short term goal is access to the restlands and anything related to harrowstone perhaps?

Before we get there does anyone have better suggestions or goals?"*


*Spoiler: watching*
Show



During the walk and at the church Razvan will concentrateon his sense and knowledge skills to notice and evaluate. 

If possible detect undead in the town and at church but ok if not possible to do as well.

----------


## SwordChucks

*"Thank you Razvan. If you could make sure to display your holy symbol prominently, that might help."* Hargrimm says without breaking stride. His spell is short lived and the conversations might be long, so he makes sure not to dally.

*"Greetings. My fellows and I have need of some supplies to defend against spirits your temple may not be aware they stored awhile back. It is located in a false crypt in the Restlands, and with your permission we would like to put them to good use in Pharasma's name."* Hargrimm says while motioning to Razvan.

*"Relatedly, we'd also like to look over the temple's records of those lost in the Harrowstone fire. It would help us a great deal in our investigation of the recent defacement of the monument. We've been looking into that on behalf of Sheriff Caeller."*

----------


## BuckGodot

*"My associate is correct. It would be our honour to help the good denizens of your community and these items would be a valuable resource in our quest."*

He pauses and waits while Hargrimm adds on and then says, *"We would of course respect your rules regarding the records and be quite respectful and expedient. We would be gone before we caused any disruption."*

----------


## lostsole31

Concerning the first part, a Pharasmin clerk will forward the request to Father Grimburrow (who is not to be disturbed at this time), but she will not give you the authority, citing that if it is in the Restlands and it is not part of a proper grave, it belongs to the local rector of the Pharasmin church overseeing that cemetery to disburse or withhold as necessary. 

Concerning the second part, after returning from seeing Father Grimburrow in a private chamber, "Ms. Lorrirmor's friends" ARE given the right to conduct research. It seems that after this morning's revelation of vandalism and the fact that you seem to determine to likely show up everyday, hopefully this will be what you need to do look up what you need and be done instead of bothering the proper daily running of the church by taking up various acolytes' time.

Now that the group in its entirety is allowed to conduct research .... what is each person going to research? It will be assumed that if you are researching something you will likely be doing so together if you choose the same topic.

----------


## Tippnick

Zauberei will look for those who died in the Harrowstone Prison fire.

----------


## SwordChucks

Hargrimm will look into the cause of the fire and if there was an investigation afterwards.

----------


## Moriar

*"Othello, perhaps we could directly seek an audience with the Father.  Either through your use of niceties or my less subtle path we need to talk with him.   Agreed?"*

----------


## Tippnick

Zauberei also will surreptitiously check on what info the Pharasmans have about Professor Lorrimor and his death.

----------


## BuckGodot

> *"Othello, perhaps we could directly seek an audience with the Father.  Either through your use of niceties or my less subtle path we need to talk with him.   Agreed?"*


Othello nods his agreement.

----------


## Ason

Marius will attempt to aid Hargrimm in his research into the fire's origins and aftermath.

----------


## Kvard51

*"I guess I'll try to find out if that "V" in blood means something."*  Abrax says, looking meaningfully at the clerk, *"Unless we think my time would be better spent looking into the next letter?"*

----------


## lostsole31

Razvan and Othello will try to seek an audience with Father Grimburrow, but they will be rebuffed because Father Grimburrow is not at the Temple right now, out doing errands for today. They add nothing to today's research (but see below).

Abrax has an impossible task, by trying to look into the whole "V" thing, as he will meet with whatever his imagination leads him on that might have a letter "V," lacking anything actionable to work on. He spends the morning just reading randomly. He adds to nothing for today's research.

Okay, so Zauberei and Hargrimm are looking into Harrowstone and the  prison fire, the cause of the fire, and any after-investigation.

And Zauberei will be by himself to check what the temple has regarding Professor Lorrimor and his death, if the first investigation bears fruit but no further research.
Zauberei, Hargrimm proves an able assistant, passably competent in the realm of history. Marius, on the other hand, ends up just taking the lead from Zauberei, having insights that exceed Zauberei's more steady research. And the Temple of Pharasma's library is as Kendra mentioned, and incredible resource.  You learn everything that Othello was able to recall regarding Harrowstone yesterday...



> Harrowstone is a ruined  prisonpartially destroyed by a fire in 4661, the building has stood  vacant ever since. The locals suspect that its haunted, and dont enjoy  speaking of the place.Harrowstone was built in 4594 AR. Ravengro was founded at  the same time as a place where guards and their families could live and  that would produce food and other supplies used by the prison. The fire  that killed all of the prisoners and most of the guards destroyed a  large portion of the prisons underground eastern wing, but left most of  the stone structure above relatively intact. The prisons warden  perished in the fire, along with his wife, although no one knows why she  was in the prison when the fire occurred. A statue commemorating the  warden and the guards who lost their lives was built in the months after  the tragedythat statue still stands on the riverbank just outside of  town.Most of the hardened criminals sent to Harrowstone spent  only a few months imprisoned, for it was here that most of Ustalavs  executions during that era were carried out. The fire that caused the  tragedy was, in fact, a blessing in disguise, for the prisoners had  rioted and gained control of the prisons dungeons immediately prior to  the conflagration. It was only through the self-sacrifice of Warden  Hawkran and 23 of his guards that the prisoners were prevented from  escapingthe guards gave their lives to save the town of Ravengro.


... but you also learn more!

At the time Harrowstone burned, five particularly notorious criminals had recently arrived at the prison. While the commonly held belief is that the tragic fire began accidentally after the riot began, in fact the prisoners had already seized control of the dungeon and had been in command of the lower level for several hours before the fire. Warden Hawkran triggered a deadfall to seal the rioting prisoners in the lower level, but in so doing trapped himself and nearly two dozen guards. The prisoners were in the process of escaping when the panicked guards accidentally started the fire in a desperate attempt to end the riot.

Marius, Zauberei and Hargrimm are pretty convinced that they have found as much as they are going to find regarding Harrowstone itself.

Meanwhile, Razvan and Othello are "delegated" to search for the other bit Zauberei was going to seek out ... and basically have nothing special regarding Lorrimor's death other than publicly listed means of death, date, and then subsequent burial. They are pretty sure there is nothing else to find. No "church secret" ... and if there was, it wouldn't likely be here.

This day of research is done, and the party is shooed from the Temple so the acolytes can all go do their various cleanup and get ready for evening meal.  Note, the party *is* shooed, not "in process of being shooed," and there is no further thing any protestations can give them, unless they actually try to start a fight with the power of "PC glow."

Does the party return to Lorrimor Place for dinner?

----------


## Moriar

Razvan would like to leave a message asking for the Father to come by Kendras home where we are staying or to let him know when he would be available. 

Then he is fine going back to the house for dinner.

----------


## BuckGodot

Othello is always ready to eat so is keen to return to the Lorrimor Place.

----------


## Tippnick

Zauberei always welcomes a meal after a bit of study. He will head home and will thank the clerks for their help.

----------


## SwordChucks

Hargrimm uses the walk to Lorrimor Manor to let his eyes adjust to something other than cramped script. His rumbling stomach helps guide his feet to the dinner table.

----------


## Kvard51

Abrax follows the others, a look of disgust on his face.  He perks up when he walks in and smells dinner.

----------


## Ason

While walking home for dinner with the rest of the party or perhaps over dinner itself, Marius discretely shares once they have some privacy once again, *"An idea came to me while browsing the Lady of Graves' libraries: Razvan, you said Professor Lorrimor's journal mentioned a 'Whispering Way' cult, no? Does that name ring any bells for anyone? I'm unsure how or why, but the Professor believed the cabal were linked to Harrowstone. I would have asked the priests myself today, but I knew my mentioning necromancy to stalwart foes of undeath would not end well. At best, our two resident Pharasmans might broach the subject with Father Grimburrow, but given the locals' ongoing mistrust and our own lack of contextual knowledge on the cult's link to the town and prison, even that would likely backfire horribly."*

Having proposed but then immediately put down his own idea, Marius bites his lip in frustration while thinking through his new question in addition to all the other things they learned today.

----------


## lostsole31

Assume you get to dinner to conduct post-research briefing and the like. The first thing mentioned is what was learned regarding Harrowstone.

Once everyone gets to talking about what they might know about a "*Whispering Way*," with helpful insight from Marius, Zauberei is able to recall the following ...
The Whispering Way is a sinister organization of necromancers that has been active in the Inner Sea region for thousands of years.Agents of the Whispering Way often seek alliances with undead creatures, or are themselves undead. The Whispering Ways most notorious member was Tar-Baphon, the Whispering Tyrant, although the society itself has existed much longer than even that mighty necromancer.The Whispering Way itself is a series of philosophies that can only be transferred via whispersthe philosophies are never written or spoken of loudly, making the exact goals and nature of the secretive philosophy difficult for outsiders to learn much about.

Kendra will add, *"If it is something my father was looking into, you might find out more about this 'Whispering Way' in his library."*

Completely off-topic, Wren says, *"I learned a rumor today... The food at the Laughing Demon isnt all fun and gamesand its no coincidence that Zokar serves more corpse chowder after unpopular merchants 'leave town,' never to be seen again. If Zokar invites you into the Demons back room for a complimentary taste of that evenings chowder, watch out!"*

He lets that silliness sink in. *"Otherwise, that's the last rumor that wasn't a repeat of others I have heard before I could learn today, so I think I have discovered all of the actionable or vaguely interesting gossip in town that they're willing to share with a stranger."*

----------


## SwordChucks

Hargrimm swallows a mouthful as he both figuratively and literally digests. *"That is a very interesting rumor. If we were to investigate The Laughing Demon, we might find a connection to the Whispering Way. Even if there is no connection, it would still be a good idea to make sure this Zokar isn't doing anything nefarious."*

Hargrimm stares at his plate a long moment before shrugging and taking another bite.

----------


## Tippnick

*"Excuse me all, it sounds like there is more studying to do. Mistress Kendra, I would like to avail myself of your father's library to study the cult."*

Zauberei will stay up a few hours later looking into the cult.

----------


## Moriar

*"Thank you for finding out that information Wren."

"Kendra, thank you for the reminder and I would like to also study a bit of the cult tonight.  I think it is fitting to investigate such a dangerous cult as soon as possible before they achieve anything further."*

----------


## lostsole31

Is anyone else going to to anything else, or call it a night?

----------


## BuckGodot

Rising from his plate, Othello stretches and says, *"Well, I'm going to call it a night. Razvan, I suggest you do so as well, and we can try to pay an early call on the good Father tomorrow? Maybe catch him before he goes out and about? What say you?"*

----------


## Kvard51

Abrax offers well wishes to all as he finishes dinner and heads to his room for the night.

----------


## Moriar

> Rising from his plate, Othello stretches and says, *"Well, I'm going to call it a night. Razvan, I suggest you do so as well, and we can try to pay an early call on the good Father tomorrow? Maybe catch him before he goes out and about? What say you?"*


*"If the Father does not drop by tonight, as it is starting to look as such, then I would happily go with you to pay an early visit.  Though I would like to lay the ground work with Zauberei and though we may not finish tonight I would prefer to be forewarned.  Do not think that I do not welcome your counsel master dwarf, for you do talk good sense and wish you and all of you restful sleep."*

----------


## Ason

As Kendra and the others begin revealing the mysteries of the cult, Marius runs through a gamut of emotions. He expresses pleasant surprise to see his question interest the others, then gratitude to Kendra and Zauberei for their research work, and finally mildly unease over the answers the party ultimately unearths. *"That is not good news, though now we can at least anticipate the worst. It still doesn't explain the cult's interest in Harrowstone, apart from the rumors of undead there, but the Professor saw some link, so it must be there. Given the urgency in his journal and the powers we now know are at play, tarrying overlong may be unwise. But forewarned is forearmed, I faith, so a day or so more of research may not hurt."*

As some dive into a second round of research following dinner and the Pharasmans discuss Father Grimburrow, Marius seeks out Wren instead. *"Glad you seem to excel at making nice with the locals: it's hard to gain their trust here, though between the prison and the necromancers I'm starting to not blame them. The other day, I said I would enjoy chatting as colleagues with you, and I meant it. I'd love to hear more about your methods as an investigator, if you have the time tonight."*

Assuming their conversation is uneventful chitchat, Marius will not stay up too late and retire after an hour or so.

----------


## lostsole31

*Oathday, 24 Calistril 4711 AR
(Temp: 65/45F. Precipitation: None. Wind: None. Humidity: Dry)*

It is actually warmer than yesterday, and as it is the last month of winter, it is considered unseasonably warm.

I am going to assume, unless you tell me otherwise in your first post, that you will all keep the same lineups, as there is nothing changing in information or intent that I can see to require or spur a change. 

Hargrimm and Zauberei will be the primary researchers at Lorrimor Place regarding anything else that might be found regarding the Whispering Way.

Razvan and Othello are going to try to catch Father Grimburrow early at the Temple of Pharasma, seeking an audience with him.

What are Marius and Abrax going to do today?

----------


## Ason

Marius will assist Hargrimm and Zauberei in researching the Whispering Way at Lorrimor Place.

----------


## Kvard51

Abrax takes a little extra time over his meditations this morning.  He feels he has not been of help in the current endeavor and hopes to make his mark on the day.  After breakfast, as the others set off to enact their plans he quietly slips out and heads off towards Harrowstone.  A bit of reconnaissance seems in order.

----------


## SwordChucks

Hargrimm takes a quick shopping trip into town before returning to the Lorrimor library to research the Whispering Way.

*Spoiler: Shopping list and spell swaps*
Show

Swapping Mending for Scrivener's Chant, and using both 2nd level slots for Page-Bound Epiphany. 

Shopping List: 
1x Journal (50 pages, 10GP, 1lbs per AON)
1x Spellbook (100 pages, 15GP, 3lbs) for use as a focus for Page-Bound Epiphany.

----------


## lostsole31

Razvan and Othello, you will both get an audience with Father Grimburrow. You are ushered into his chamber.

What do you say?*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Remember, this is pbp, and the longer we do back-and-forth, the longer the game takes. So, please, do not make a post that is a greeting, and expect every back and forth sentence. Please just state what it is that you want.

----------


## Moriar

*"Father Grimsburrow, we have learned that the Whispering Way are operating in the area; possibly at the prison.  What have you learned about their activity and what steps have you taken to keep these people safe from that despicable cult?  If this is news to you I am glad that we are making you aware so that you can prepare properly.  Let us share knowledge and see what we know of this cult and the prison. 

We have also learned of supplies that will be useful in combating this cult and need your approval to access the Restlands.  Though we do not intend on violating anyone's rest.

Thank you for your assistance in purging any trace of this cult from this town."*

----------


## lostsole31

Father Vauran Grimburrow listens patiently, sternly, and almost sphinx-like in ability to read the whole time.


*"Mr. Milosoveanu, you are little better than two days out of seminary. You have no jurisdiction. You have no charter. You are here on personal business attending, from what I understand, the funeral of a mentor. You mention a 'despicable cult' and put forth some very questionable rhetorical tactics. The most questionable of all is that you base this claim of cult activity with no evidence. That is the very core of being an inquisitor being able to process a claim, isn't it?

"You are not given permission to pillage whatever you think you'll find in the Restlands. If I hear that you ... and now that you both have been told ... any of your merry band having done so, I will bring that matter to the attention of the Sheriff.

"I will tell you what does trouble me. The fact that at some point .... perhaps in what I perceive to be noble upbringing ... you have come into town with the most flagrant and palpable level of entitlement. I don't care what you think you found. The town is ill at ease right now. Harrowstone - which I understand has been a source of research for you lately - has lain on the hill stirring the imagination of outsiders for decades. You have been here for a handful of days. My town has become more unsettled the last few days. I am sure you see my thinking here .... the trouble is you and your 'oh, we have a mission/ quest/ adventure in this backwater town!' friends.

"And no,"* he says turning to Othello, *"I don't need to hear your more 'sonorous' voice as a balm to his social fudgery."

*He turns back to Razvan. *"If you ever demand ... openly or between-the-lines ... anything of me again, I will see your vows stricken from the record at the Cathedral. And I better not hear about you lording any implied power over anyone in my parish or flock. You are a stranger with nothing, and since you failed in professional courtesy from day one here, you will receive nothing from your betters here, as each and every one of my acolytes have more time on the dirt serving as ordained members of the Lady.

"Do I make myself clear, Mr. Milosoveanu?"*
*Spoiler: Razvan, Othello*
Show

To impart to you something other than dead words on white screen. Look at the picture above, and now imagine a man who is every bit as terrifying (when he wants to be) as his reputation. Razvan is shaken for three full rounds (18 seconds) as far as game mechanics. Othello, you do not feel fear, but you do sense insurmountable conviction that gives one pause. Otherwise, the RP is ... you are both stunned at how much more force of personality he has than you expected.

Do not attempt to prolong the conversation. It's not about trying/ re-trying/ re-trying. This conversation/ negotiation is over today, and you had your ass handed to you by someone well above your paygrade.

----------


## Moriar

Razvan gives him a nod of the hat and turns to head back to the house.

----------


## lostsole31

Regarding Zauberei and Marius' research on The Whispering Way at Lorrimor Place, Marius proves a brilliant research assistant both in matters of theology and arcane traditions. The Whispering Way delves into both, but it is the latter that is Zauberei's true strength. Hargrimm has more of a smattering of arcane knowledge. His theological knowledge - especially regarding undead - is much better; but all-in-all he doesn't help much in research so much as he helps write notes for the other two. Professor Lorrimor's Library - while not very helpful regarding Harrowstone - is much more useful in searching information regarding this nefarious group. Unfortunately, there is so much generalized data, that the day is spent getting used to how Professor Lorrimor set up his library. Nothing new is learned, but some of what was previously known is supported in print.

Razvan and Othello will return to the other two, spending the day reading or otherwise making use of their time (but not really adding to any research efforts).

----------


## BuckGodot

Later, perhaps at dinner, Othello will speak up... *"Well, as you all are aware, the meeting with the good Father went exceptionally... poor. I guess that we best not bark up that tree again. I do not want to test his patience nor his threats. We will just have to tread lightly and proceed discreetly. Any suggestions on how to begin?"*

----------


## SwordChucks

Hargrimm grimaces behind his beard. *"Sorry to hear about your rough luck. If it softens the blow at all, ours wasn't much better. The only thing I learned today is a dreadful new jump rope rhyme. It's all blood and murder, so I'll definitely be keeping it from the children back home."* He begins humming the tune that's been in his head all day as he butters a roll.

----------


## BuckGodot

Taking a roll and the gravy boat Othello says as he proceeds to drown said roll, *"Well, Razvan was eloquent and there was nothing I was going to be able to say that would sway the formidable mind of Father Grimsburrow and believe you me, he lives up to his name. He...* taking a large bite... *"... has der mind f a steel trp. Her thrntnd to..."* swallowing...*"...turn us all over to the Sherriff if he finds anything amiss... Please pass the potatoes... in the Restlands so I can surely say, I don... Butter, please? Don't want to run amok of the law here. So how do we move forward? Peas anyone?"* he says holding the bowl aloft before taking a hefty scoop and putting them on his plate.

----------


## lostsole31

*"What was the rhyme?"* asks Wren of Hargrimm.

----------


## SwordChucks

*"I remind you it's dreadful, but if you insist."* Hargrimm repeats the rhyme as best he can without the aid of his new journal.

*"Put her body on the bed.
Take a knife and lop her head.
Watch the blood come out the pipe.
Feeds the stirge, so nice and ripe.
Drops of red, so sparkly bright.
Splatters spell her name just right.
With a hammer killed his wife.
Now he wants to claim your life.
Tricksy father tells a lie.
Listen close or you will die."* he sing-chants as musically as he can.

*"And they were just little girls singing this. One said it was a song they had known forever. Excellent rope jumpers though."*

----------


## lostsole31

Kendra blanches at first, and then thinks about it. *"Well, when I think about a lot of nursery rhymes, they are usually pretty horrible, aren't they? There's one about a cradle with a baby in it that falls out of a tree. One about flowers kept in the pocket to ward off the stench of a plague Ustalav once suffered. Even one about a bridge that fell that caused a lot of deaths. I wonder why nursery rhymes are so dreadful?"*

Wren looks to Hargrimm and says, completely outside the main pulse of the conversation.  *"That was well done. I know you were just reading from notes, but you have a good sense of reading poetry, Hargrimm."*

----------


## Kvard51

Abrax listens as the others describe their day.  He shakes his head as Razvan and Othello tell of their failed encounter with Father Grimburrow.  The good father may well have been in charge of his small parish for too long if he is willing to speak to another clergyman so.  

Hargrimm's rendition of the children's poem gave him pause.  Something so foul should not be on the lips of children.  

Once they are done discussing the nursery rhyme, Abrax speaks up, *"My day was no more productive.  I scouted the exterior of Harrowstone, primarily to discern if there has been any recent activity there.  I saw nothing of note.  But, upon preparing to depart, a set of horse and wagon tracks passed me by, but there were no horses or wagons to be seen.  I employed a technique that would have allowed me to recognize an invisible conveyance, and again nothing.  Yet the tracks continued ahead of me.  I started to follow them but was distracted by a feral cat.  When I looked back, the tracks had disappeared."*

----------


## Ason

Building on Hargrimm's report, Marius adds, *"I myself quite like the tune for the one about Madame Lucille's child ingesting a bathtub, although its denigration of the medical profession leaves something to be desired. Children in my hometown used to sing it all the time. But at least today's research was able to confirm some of yesterday's musings: outside verification of one's conclusions is essential to empirical research, after all."*

At hearing Abrax's news, Marius leans in with interest. *"Good form, Abrax! At least we know that something seems to be going on at the prison, even if not exactly what. As for the town itself, I thought Courtaud was remote, but  Ravengro's isolationism seems frightful. We should assume the worst will be  assumed about us and tread with extreme care. 'No good deed goes unpunished,' it seems, and so the Restlands now seems a lost cause. Unless anyone has any better ideas, I fear Harrowstone is our next destination."*

----------


## Moriar

*"Thinking back, the Father seemed possibly defensive but I agree that the Restlands are currently a lost cause it seems.  Perhaps if circumstances change...not sure what would change the preacher's mind though.

It does sound like we shall we going to investigate the prison next.  Perhaps if we can make our way there without being noticed by the townsfolk it might be best; with how they reacted to the Professor investigating even with the townsfolks interests in mind."*

----------


## BuckGodot

Between bites Othello pipes in, *"That sounds intriguing! The wagon tracks! Were there any accompanying sounds?"* reaching out for a serving of sliced beef...
*"I think we are well enough equipped to deal with anything we encounter. I'm quite adept at smashing undead things. May I suggest that when we go, perhaps if we went out singularly or in one or two teams and met up in a particular location it may draw less attention?"*

----------


## Kvard51

Abrax nods to Marius even though he doesn't feel he accomplished much.  When Othello speaks, Abrax shakes his head, *"No, no sounds.  I just happened to notice the tracks as they passed me on the trail.  

And I agree, we can manage, at least for now without the gear in the Restlands.  If we discover we are overmatched, we can always visit the graveyard by night.  I want to see more of this prison.  I suggest we slip out before daylight in pairs and make our way there on the morrow."*

----------


## lostsole31

Wren smiles, not having been answered by Hargrimm, but listening to the rest, *"Listen, it seems that the people don't quite trust us. It doesn't matter if you go out with just your head rolling on the ground or fifty of you - they're going to think the worst. If you go out in small groups, they may think mischief. But if there is a large armed party expediting to the south, that might not dissuade the notion of mischief, but the amount of rumors that can peel off that is much more interesting. I know from talking to people that the people were impressed with the lack of violence at the burial ... and I already heard about the kindly dwarf who spoke kindly to a group of girls today, so that is good. But our enemy is time. The longer we spend here without making a good presence, the worse it will be. Familiarity breeds contempt and all that. 

"That,"* he says, chewing absent-mindedly, *"and something I can't quite put my thumb on is making people a little on edge around here. It seems separate from us, but with us as the only different thing happening in town that people can see, we are the obvious cause to a Ravengrite.

"As for me, I did some more hobnobbing with the locals .... if you couldn't tell from me already hearing about Hargrimm's favorable encounter. Yesterday, you uncovered information that five particularly infamous criminals arrived at the prison very shortly before the Harrowstone Fire. So I asked some of the elderfolk who would deign to talk to me ... and give me some food when I was begging in these clothes ... and here is what I learned about them...

"Originally, Harrowstone housed only local criminals, but as the prisons fame spread, other counties and distant lands began paying to have more dangerous criminals housed within this prisons walls. At the time of the great Harrowstone Fire, the number of particularly violent or dangerous criminals imprisoned within the dungeons below was at an all-time high.

"The five most notorious prisoners in Harrowstone at the time of the great fire were Father Charlatan, the Lopper, the Mosswater Marauder, the Piper of Illlmarsh, and the Splatter Man.

"Now, that's the best I could find. And I think that's the best just talking to people will tell me. If you go to Harrowstone tomorrow, that's fine. But I am going to stay behind and try to research what I can regarding these 'Five Prisoners.' I was trained as a detective ... which means part-time researcher ... not an explorer. As you can see, I don't even have anything to protect me against any dangers that might be found."*

----------


## SwordChucks

Hargrimm realizes now what Wren was asking. *"I forgot to ask the name of the rhyme, but your mention of The Lopper caught my ear. The line "Take a knife and lop her head" may be connected to the killer. Lop is a peculiar term to hear twice in the same day from different sources."*

Hargrimm continues making leaps of logic, a bit more excited than the others have seen him. *"The "Tricksy Father" could be Father Charlatan, and "Splatters spell her name just right" sounds like an allusion to the Splatter Man. The Mosswater Maurauder might be connected to the stirge mentioned and the word "pipe" was used, but that's flimsy at best."*

He's worked himself up now and continues with a smile and a bit louder than he realizes. *"These killers must have been ingrained in the public's imagination so deeply that children didn't even question a nursery rhyme about them!"*

Hargrimm looks around the table and feels embarrassed about his zeal. *"But, uh, those wheel tracks though, that's interesting."* he finishes while trying to avoid eye contact.

----------


## lostsole31

The party, having a lot to think about, takes their questions and concerned to be.

*Fireday, 25 Calistril 4711 AR
(Temp: 70/55F. Precipitation: None. Wind: None. Humidity: Dry)*

It promises to be a little bit warmer today.

What is the singular or individual plan today?

----------


## SwordChucks

*"If anyone is going to Harrowstone today, I'll go with you to lend my healing. Otherwise, I'll stay with Wren and research these famous killers."* Hargrimm offers.

----------


## Moriar

*"Let us all go to Harrowstone together.  For if the cult is there or there is something nefarious there we can better protect each other."*

----------


## Tippnick

Zauberei asks, *"Is it prudent to go into Harrowstone and stir up trouble with local authorities? Maybe if we just put our efforts into making the community feel comfortable around us, we could make inroads into finding out more truthful rumors. We can spend coin around town and ask questions of peoples coming's and going'. Maybe a night at the tavern?"*

----------


## lostsole31

Wren shrugs, *"It might be good for you to go the tavern and sit with some locals for facetime. But if you are going for rumormongering, I'm pretty sure I've mined out every even vaguely interesting and actionable (and many non-actionable) rumors."*

----------


## BuckGodot

*I'm tired of sitting around! Let's get to the action! I say we head up there tonight for a look around! I think we know all we can... It's time to act!"*

----------


## lostsole31

Kendra looks aghast. *"Are you mad?! Why would you go at night?!"*

----------


## Kvard51

*'Tonight?!  We need to go now, while we have adequate daylight.  If there ARE things to fear, they will be things we do not want to encounter at night!"*  Abrax says, almost simultaneously with Kendra's outburst.

----------


## BuckGodot

*Fine I just thought it would draw a lot of attention if we went during the day. Im more than confident we can handle anything that may climb out of a grave, be it day or night Ill gear up.* and he will go gather his things, if the party is of a mindset to go now.

----------


## lostsole31

Zauberei, it looks like you might be the last holdout. Are you going with the group to Harrowstone?

----------


## Tippnick

Zauberei concedes and and says, *"You can count me in this search of Harrowstone."*

----------


## Ason

Marius nods his head in affirmation. *"Harrowstone it is then. I suggest we leave posthaste and retreat back here before nightfall: perhaps tomorrow if need be we set out before morning light to be more discreet. Regardless, if necromancers truly do lurk at the prison, I want daylight as our ally. I fear the odds are against us enough already, delving into such a cursed place."*

----------


## lostsole31

Harrowstone is located on a barren hill south of the city of Ravengro, the stark, sagging roof of its central structure visible through a large gap in the surrounding wall. A partially overgrown track leads from the southern edge of town, winding around the base of the hill and then back up along its southern slope to the prison itself.

It's assumed the party goes straight up to the main entrance with the courtyard tower doors. A sagging wood and metal gate set between a pair of stone guard towers once barred entrance into Harrowstone, but the gates now hang negligently open, creaking softly in what wind touches the ruined bars.

The stone wall that surrounds most of the prison grounds is covered with creeping ivy, and the blocks beneath that growth are eroded. The walls themselves are 20' high.

What does the party do?

----------


## Tippnick

Zauberei casts a spell and arcane symbols shimmer over his body and you get a glimpse of 
them forming in the shape of armor around him.

*"I am ready to go in. Let us be careful about this. Someone should take the lead."*


*Spoiler: spell*
Show


Casts Mage Armor

----------


## BuckGodot

Othello readies his shield and war axe.

----------


## SwordChucks

*"I can make a connection with you all that will increase your resilience and reaction time slightly. I can also brace our spirits with a reading from my prayer book."* Hargrimm offers as his hands begin to glow.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Investing 2 essentia into Banelight Vortices, and investing 1 essentia into each teammate that consents, via Akashic Bond, and adding the speed vivication.

Also, reading the book of war prayers aloud to the group unless someone tells me to stop.

----------


## lostsole31

In this group of relatively devout (and in each one's own way, superstitious) persons, I can't imagine any of them denying the power that Hargrimm offers, or for a priest that gives prayers before a dangerous undertaking.

Hargrimm reads from his book of prayers of inspiring stories. If anyone was feeling a little trepidatious, after a 10-min. vignette having been read, his story seems to lift your spirits. In addition, from Hargrimm himself you all feel a sort of buoying that you can't quite put a finger on.

The priest having done his prayers ... now what?

----------


## Kvard51

*"I looked around inside without entering yesterday, but saw nothing of concern at that time. 
 Hopefully, nothing has changed overnight."*

Abrax also casts a spell when the others do.  it has a similar effect as Hargrimm's.

*Spoiler*
Show

Cast Mage Armor (+1 CL), Spend 1 PE on Enhanced Senses for Scent for 1 minute.

----------


## Ason

Standing before the prison at last, Marius gulps nervously before fishing out a vial of brown liquid and gulping that down too. Wiping the juice off his lips, Marius then straps his shield onto his arm and checks the straps on his lucerne hammer's holster, readying himself for the grim work ahead. Marius also addresses Hargrimm, saying *"Thank you for that spell and blessing. We may need them."*

Zauberei's question gives Marius pause, however, and the young man thinks it over as the reality of their situation sinks in. Finally, he answers to the rest of the group, *"I served in the militia a few years back, so I guess can take point and lead the way quietly, as long as you all are not far behind. If my time is today, then my time is today."* While Hargrimm's prayers gave him the courage to volunteer at all, Marius still seems on edge at the prospect of going first or even going in at all.

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

Marius drinks an extract of Ant Haul, tripling his carrying capacity for the next six hours.

If the others consent to Marius taking point, he will quietly approach the door, inspect it for dangers or locks, put an ear against it to listen, and finally--if no barriers or dangers present themselves--crack it open to peek in and then slip inside himself.

----------


## Moriar

*"Thank you as well for that blessing Hargrimm.*

*Marius, I have no objection to you taking the lead.  Though if I may?"*  Razvan holds his hold symbol and utters a brief prayer as he reaches out to touch Marius. * "May Pharasma guide your hand and watch over you."*

As Marius moves forward, Razvan looks to keep a keen eye on the surroundings.

*Spoiler: Blessing*
Show



If allowed, will cast Guidance upon Marius.

Then will use his senses and any relevant lore on the surroundings; if any knowledge can be gained he will share it with the others.

----------


## BuckGodot

Othello pipes up, *"I wouldn't mind taking the lead if it's okay? I think I'll be ready for anything and may have a jump on most of you in responding to a combat surprise."*

It wasn't really noticeable until now as we're about to enter combat, but those standing in close proximity to Othello feel more confident and less fearful and also just a little more confident in their defense.

----------


## Tippnick

*"I am not much good with staff but I can bash in the head of something if I try. Well maybe. If not then Nethys will guide my magic. I will keep to the rear."*

Zauberei will bringnup.the rear as we go in.

----------


## lostsole31

Othello might take the lead, but he effectively does so alongside Marius, who seems more methodical about things in a way that Othello isn't. A good match for front-duty.

It is an iron-wrought gate, not a wooden barrier, such that you can even see the grounds inside. Still, Marius is careful to check that the old gate isn't rusted so badly as to fall on anybody. While it seems like it needs care, he judges it to be safe and then slips inside.
*Spoiler: Marius*
Show

As soon as you slip just inside, you are filled with a sudden rush of claustrophobia despite the wide open space. You have a split-second sensation that your skin is on fire, and you call on Razvan's blessing to ignore this sensation.

A place like this can surely make the imagination go wild.

The entire party crosses the threshold and is now in the great open expanse of the front lawn area of Harrowstone.

About 80' or so to the west-northwest there is an old stone tower, its wooden roof collapsed and its crumbling walls thick with ivy, extending a further ten feet above the twenty-foot-high wall.

About 60' to the north, just off the western edge of the path, a small brick manor house is overgrown with thick sheets of gray-green ivy. The roof sags ominously, and the front door hangs askew.

About 80' to the north-northeast at the end of the road, a two-story stone building looms in the center of the prison grounds. Ivy and moss cling tenaciously to the walls, while above the wooden shingles of the roof are often missing entirely, exposing the wooden rafters of the upper structure to the sky. Here and there, leering stone gargoyles perch on the eaves, once functioning as drainspouts and decorations but now seeming almost to serve a more ominous role of sentinels. Many of these stone decorations have crumbled away and lie in ruined piles on the soggy ground below. Windows in the buildings facade are narrow and blocked by grills of rusty iron bars. Stone columns support a slumping wooden balcony over the buildings wooden front doors, both of which hang askew and reveal dark glimpses of chambers within.


Were you to go north-northwest you would be able to go around the side of the prison proper.

A little over a hundred feet to the southeast there is a large pond of dark, muddy water spreading out along the eastern section of the prison grounds. Here and there, bits of ruined wall protrude from the water, and thick tangles of reeds and cattails grow along the muddy shores.

Where does the party go from here?

----------


## BuckGodot

Seeing as the Manor House seems closest, Othello looks back at the party and the turns to start that direction.

----------


## lostsole31

Razvan, you get a good look at the house, and it seems like this house is unstable, ready to collapse at any minute.

----------


## Moriar

*"If you wish to investigate the manor house, be aware that we likely will not be able to enter it due to its instability.  Though it may be worth a look at least to see if we can notice any clues."*

Razvan will head that way with Othello.  Once at the manor though he will not get too close and observe the house and the area to see what he can notice.  After looking around, Razvan will take on a look of focus while scanning the manor and area.

*Spoiler: Scanning*
Show



Mainly be using senses and lore while looking at the house if we do actually head that way.

Then planning on using detect undead to scan the manor and area.  Razvan will report to the party what he notices or figures out.

----------


## lostsole31

The party is already at the manor house. Razvan then notes that he doesn't sense any unquiet spirits.

Does the party leave the manor house be, or dare it to drop on their heads by exploring?

----------


## BuckGodot

*"Since we've already come this much closer, I suggest we investigate the tower next. Any disagreement or alternate suggestions?"*

If there are none, he will turn and start trudging off that direction.

----------


## Moriar

" *We might eventually have to brave this mansion but not while we have other options.   Let us indeed move towards the tower.

I will do what I can to keep an eye out."*

----------


## Ason

Marius nods at the suggestion and heads toward the tower as well. The young man offers, *"The tower is fine for now. If the manor collapses in the meantime, truly I'd feel safer sifting through that rubble than going in as-is. That said, I would ask we delve into the largest building last. If--as I suspect--that's the prison block where the riot started, then I presume it is the most hostile place of all."* At the mention of collapsing buildings and hostile presences, Marius eyes the tower's stonework suspiciously as they draw near.

----------


## Tippnick

*"If we can come to a dead end in our search we can check it out but for now the tower is fine with me."*

----------


## BuckGodot

> *"If we can come to a dead end in our search we can check it out but for now the tower is fine with me."*


Othello lets out with a laugh *Dead end! Thats rich, friend! What about an undead end! Ha!* His laughter Echos spookily off the walls of the tower

----------


## lostsole31

it doesn't take but a quick check to see that this southernmost tower is empty. There is another tower ~165' to the north.

What now?

----------


## Moriar

*"Perhaps we should do a perimeter check first by heading to the next tower.  We can look for any clues as we go?"*

----------


## Kvard51

Abrax nods in agreement, *"That is likely our best option.  Circle the perimeter and move inward as we clear the outer ring."*

----------


## BuckGodot

*"Agreed."* and giving his axe a quick spin he turns and heads off to the next tower.

----------


## Ason

Marius shrugs in agreement before heading off as well. *"A sound plan. We don't want to be bottled inside a ruin by a flanking maneuver."*

----------


## lostsole31

The group moves to the far northwestern part of the grounds. There are stairs leading up to this tower. In addition, there are stairs leading up to the (northern) balcony attached to Harrowstone.

Even a casual observation of the tower from afar reveals a dozen or so filthy rats watching from nooks and crannies in the stones; their fur is matted and filthy, their eyes dark and hungry.

Does the party move any closer?

----------


## BuckGodot

*"I prefer that as suggested, we clear out any areas to leave our backs safe. LEt us proceed."*and he steps forwards.

*Spoiler: Awwwww rats...*
Show



Assuming Silver Crane Waltz stance as he does so.

----------


## SwordChucks

Hargrimm nods and follows behind Othello.

----------


## Moriar

"*I'm not sure how useful I will be with rats but you do speak wisdom."*

Razvan will follow but stay back from the front.

----------


## Tippnick

Zauberei goes over what he knows about fighting rats and makes sure he goes over his spell list, wishing he had memorized acid splash or the like.
*" I am ready."*

----------


## Ason

*"Rats... Why'd it'd have to be rats?"* Marius mutters before he straps on his shield, draws his polearm, and shifts into a fighting stance.

*"It's not glamorous, but I'm ready for pest control on your mark."*

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

In anticipation of fighting a swarm of rats, Marius shifts into the Aura of Misfortune stance, giving all enemies within 30 ft -2 on their saving throws.

----------


## lostsole31

Once the party starts going up the stairs and are w/in 15' of the tower, the rats begin reacting, chittering and squeaking ominously as more clamber into view.

Othello and Abrax, the latter who is now in front with Othello the way things turned out. Do you continue forward? If so, it is assumed the rest of the party follows as well.

----------


## BuckGodot

*"I had hoped our first test of combat together would be against something a little more... Well... Less... ratty..."* and he pushes forward his axe and shield at the ready.

----------


## lostsole31

Once the party makes their way mostly up the stairs and within 5' of the  rats, that's it, the chittering gets really loud and they surge forward  to swarm - be it hungry, protective of territory, or pushed by  supernatural menace!

*Round One Begins ...

R1T25:* Othello, your _silver crane_  has helped get you moving before the rats, but now that battle is on  you your stance has dropped. Shield readied, waraxe in hand. What do you  do? To step up 5' is actually worth 10' of movement because you're  moving upstairs.

----------


## BuckGodot

Othello steps forward and lets loose with a battle cry that immediately boosts everyones confidence and he swings his axe at the nearest rat...


*Spoiler: Swarm? Nah... S'cold!*
Show



Activate Encouraging Roar maneuver.

Attack with axe:

(1d20+7)[*21*]

Damage: 

(1d10+4)[*10*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T25:* Othello steps forward and lets loose with a battle cry that immediately  boosts everyones confidence and he swings his axe at the nearest rat. He kills several, in fact, doing *6 mod* to the group.

*R1T23:* Razvan, what do you do?

----------


## Moriar

*"Rats are disgusting creatures..."*

Razvan utters brief spell components and launches a green glob of acid at the rats further up the stairs.

*Spoiler: Splash time*
Show



Casts acid splash at the rats further up the stairs if possible to avoid hitting Othello without getting closer.  Utilizing point blank shot.

Ranged touch (1d20+9)[*20*] and damage (1d3+1)[*4*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T23:* *"Rats are disgusting creatures..."* Razvan  says before he utters brief spell components and launches a green glob  of acid at the rats further up the stairs, killing a couple for *6 acid* to the group.

*R1T22:* The rats surge foward. Othello swings ineffectually before he and Abrax are swarmed. Othello takes *4*, and Abrax takes *3*. Othello's nerves are steel, but Abrax is freaked out by the rats (distracted).

*R1T15:* Zauberei, what do you do?

----------


## Tippnick

Zauberei sees the swarming of the rats and says, *"Multiple opponents calls for an area of effect."*


*Spoiler: channel energy*
Show


MA: Moves to the south of the
rats
SA: Channel Negative Energy with selective channel excluding allies
(2d6)[*4*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T15:* Zauberei sees the swarming of the rats and says, *"Multiple opponents calls for an area of effect."* 

He  wants to move forward, but realizes the only space that is "open" has  plenty of rats in it. Seeing as Othello and Abrax were wounded, he  protects those two and Hargrimm from his burst, but he has not the focus  to protect Razvan (whom he knows should be fine), and the burst still  will wash over Marius (and unbeknowns to Zauberei over Paula as well).  The swarm takes only *3 negative energy*  as they are shadowed by some of the stairs and the two heroes. Marius  and Paul likewise see the dark storm coming and resist it so that Marius  takes *4 NE*, and Paula takes *3 NE*.

Still,  it was a tactical maneuver, as none of those in the party (except  Paula, whom Zauberei doesn't notice) have taken damage from rats or dark  energy beyond the fortification Hargrimm has given them, where as the  rats have no such protection.

*R1T13:* Hargrimm,  you feel ... icky. Zauberei protected you, you an tell, but dark  energies still washed over the party from him. Still .. the rats. What  do you do?

----------


## SwordChucks

Hargrimm gives a queasy burp from the sensation of negative energy surrounding him. He shakes off the feeling and drops his staff, freeing up his glowing hand to send a vortex of light into the swarm.

*Spoiler: Combat*
Show

Free action: Drop quarterstaff.
Standard action: Make a ranged touch attack against the swarm with Banelight Vortcies.

Vortex: (1d20+3)[*16*], (3d8)[*7*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T13:* Hargrimm gives a queasy burp from the sensation of negative energy  surrounding him. He shakes off the feeling and drops his staff, freeing  up his glowing hand to send a vortex of light into the swarm. The light blasts into the rats for *9*, scattering several.

*R1T10:* Abrax,  because of time spent investigating and moving, your enhanced senses  has gone away. You are having a freakout right now with the rats and  can't concentrate on anything really useful.*Spoiler: Abrax OOC*
Show

You are  unable to attack, cast spells, concentrate on spells, or do anything  else requiring attention. The only action you can take is a  single MA.

----------


## Kvard51

Abrax yells, *"UNNGH!  GET THEM OFF!"* before leaping directly through the swarm and running up the stairs to get away from them.

*Spoiler: Stress will do that to you!*
Show

Run up the stairs 20' (Fast Movement for total of 40' x Difficult terrain = 20')

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T10:* Abrax yells, *"UNNGH!  GET THEM OFF!"* before leaping directly through the swarm and running up the stairs and onto the observation walkway to get away from them. 

*R1T9:* Marius, while disturbing, the dark energies Zauberei ripped off didn't do any _actual_ harm (courtesy of Hargrimm's strange magicks). What do you do?

----------


## Ason

Marius swings his hammer down at the swarm with unnatural speed, as the gloom and doubt within him surge outward toward the rats.

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

*Standard:* Temporal Burn maneuver; (1d20+8)[*26*] to-hit; (1d12+1)[*9*] base damage, (2d6)[*4*] extra maneuver damage
*Swift:* Dark Claim the rat swarm to recover Temporal Burn

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T9:* Marius swings his hammer down at the swarm with  unnatural speed, as the  gloom and doubt within him surge outward toward the rats. The head of  the hammer is enough to kill enough rats dramatically, that with  everything else natural and unnatural thrown at them thus far, the rats  scatter up the stairs, down the stairs, down the side of the stairs, and  into nooks and crannies to get away from the pain of the people that  came to intrude on their home.

*Combat Ends ...*

Once the party gets to the tower, they find nothing of value or interest.

What now?

----------


## BuckGodot

Heading back out, Othello looks around...

*"There! That wasn't so bad! I think that's all the outbuildings. Let's tackle the main beastie!"* and he starts heading towards the steps to the prison.

----------


## lostsole31

Does everyone follow the charismatic dwarf? or, does someone feel beholden to the "check the inner perimeter" plan?

----------


## Tippnick

*"Sorry about extra damage there. I really thought I could keep it away from the whole group here. Rest assured that it was not intended and I will endeavor to avoid that mistake again. 

Hmm, I wonder what would help me. I will have to pray on it."*

----------


## Moriar

*"Othello, let us continue our perimeter search first to make sure there no other enemies at our backs as we move inward."*

----------


## BuckGodot

Othello gives a goofy grin and says, *"Oh! Yes! Right! Sorry. Just got a little over excited! So! What's next then? Over there?"* He points at the next item on their perimeter checklist and starts heading that way...

----------


## lostsole31

On the external-internal perimeter check ... the check around the outer wall, rather than an internal-external perimeter check necessarily around the prison ... the group gets to a wide path that goes north and east around the top part of the prison. There are a series of stairs going to an upper balcony on the northern end of the prison, or they could continue around the internal perimeter of the exterior wall. 

Which way?

----------


## Moriar

*"That staircase is a tempting way into that structure but perhaps we should continue around the perimeter?  

We could always come back to this entry point if it is our preferred way of progressing.  Perhaps we will find clues during our perimeter check? Opinions?"
*
*Spoiler: on the look out*
Show



Razvan will continue to use senses, lore, and when possible detect undead.

If there is time, Razvan will do those three things here as well.  With the detect will scan all around us.  If he detects some then he will direct the parties attention towards it so that they are aware.

----------


## Tippnick

*"Maybe one of us can sneak up there and get a better vantage over the grounds."*

----------


## Ason

As the rat swarm scatters, Marius' face grows concerned and wide-eyed in realization. He sets his backpack down and opens a side pouch, cooing to it, *"Paula, are you okay?"* while reaching out via empathic link to his familiar. After confirming her survival, Marius turns to the others to explain. *"There was never a not-awkward time for introductions before, but for her safety I best do it now. Paula is my familiar: my little lab rat."* Marius smiles, both at his joke and at his pet's existence, before continuing, *"I'm still training her, but she can be an extra set of eyes and poke into smaller places if need be. Still, I may ask her to trail behind us, both for her safety and to prevent someone from sneaking up from behind."* Doing his best to communicate with his rat familiar, Marius asks, *"Do you think you could do that, girl?"*

When the party debates whether and how to continue sweeping the perimeter, Marius offers while eyeing the building with distrust, *"I'd still prefer to leave the prison proper 'til last, even peeking into the manor a bit first. I'd rather not even go near the prison until then, unless I'm outvoted here. It's possible our investigations of the outer buildings and towers might offer clues for dealing with whatever's in there, and forewarned being forearmed, I want to learn what we can first."*

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

Marius is proposing to use his rat familiar's empathic link to watch the party's rear, on the assumption that if the rat feels fear then something scary is probably sneaking up behind us. If the rat consistently pings as frightened, Marius will likely give up on that plan and just carry her in his pack once more, with instructions to flee to safe distance and keep watch should a fight break out.

----------


## BuckGodot

*"Erm... Well... If you trust her? Does she understand? "WELCOME! I AM OTHELLO! Errrr... So... Anyway...I think we finish the perimeter and then come back to the prison proper.*

----------


## Kvard51

Abrax eyes the rat warily but says nothing about it.  On the question of continuing the perimeter search, he adds his voice to those wanting to stay the course, *"I do not like the idea of being attacked from behind when dealing with what is in front.  I prefer we stick to the plan."*

----------


## lostsole31

The group continues eastwards, cautiously avoiding the stairs leading up to the balcony on the north side of the prison (called the "western balcony," even though it is much more north). In the rear of the prison, there is some drainage but not a lot that goes out to a tree that has grown up from the rich minerals carried by some portion of the prison that catches rainwater and sends it this way while scouring bits inside. Finally, though, the group is stopped by a massive tarn on the eastern and rear side of the prison that has knocked down part of Harrowstone's outer all and ... unless you want to go swimming in icy waters ... is an impassable barrier.

What now?

----------


## BuckGodot

Othello looks back the way they came and if that seems to cover the perimeter, starts to head back towards the prison steps

----------


## lostsole31

As it is winter, and nobody is ready to do join the "Polar Bear Club" for swimming (even some remaining bits of ice that haven't quite melted off yet in the surprisingly warm few days you've had on the surface), I will assume everyone joins Othello in backtracking.

The party cautiously goes up the stairs to the western balcony. A large, rectangular block of stone rests on this weather-beaten stone balcony, while ruined wooden benches line the eastern wall under a row of tiny, barred windows above. A stout wooden door sits in the wall near the northern end of the balcony.

Just then, a scythe, lifted by ghostly, skeletal hands, rushes forth to attack the group, losing on Abrax!

*Round One ...

R1T23:* Razvan, what do you do?

----------


## Moriar

*"Begone foul creature!"*

Razvan draws his pistol quicker than the eye can follow and lets loose with two quick shots.

*Spoiler: Bang! Bang!*
Show



Spends 1 grit for up close and deadly on the first shot.

First shot roll to hit touch attack with Point blank shot (1d20+6)[*10*] and damage (1d8)[*3*] plus up close deadly (1d6)[*4*]
Second shot roll to hit touch attack with Point blank shot (1d20+6)[*25*] and damage (1d8)[*7*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T23:* *"Begone foul creature!"* Razvan  shouts as he draws his pistol quicker than the eye can follow and lets  loose with two quick shots. The first shot misses, Razvan used to  hitting targets the width of a man, but his second shot hits and he  leans his focus into it to maybe be more destructive, and yet all he  hears is the sound of ricochet and the scythe seems undamaged.

*R1T9:*  The scythe attacks Abrax. Though not yet aware the boar-headed man's  sixth sense kicks in as he does a hard block to the haft of the scythe.

*R1T7:* Hargrimm, what do you do?

----------


## SwordChucks

Hargrimm calls out any pertinent information he can remember about whatever this thing is and flings another blast of light at the scythe.

*Spoiler: Combat*
Show

Standard action: Ranged touch attack against the scythe with Banelight Vortices.
Free action: Attempt to identify the scythe.

Vortex: (1d20+3)[*21*], damage dependant on creature type.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T7:* Forth from Hargrimm's hands are thrown forth a powerful light that hits the scythe squarely, doing *28 light damage*!  The scythe shoes jagged edges and the wood is split, but still the  skeletal hands threaten the party. *Spoiler: Hargrimm*
Show

When Hargrimm  thinks about the effects, he realizes that this is a construct, not  undead ... BUT it took damage like undead, which means it is a "haunted"  animated object. So, while a floating object, it is animated by  negative energy so positive energy effects are particularly effective  against it even though they would normally have no effect against  animated objects and constructs normally.
*"It's not undead, but a haunted object. Takes damage like undead, though."*

*R1T6:* Othello, your waraxe is in hand and shield is readied. What do you do?

----------


## BuckGodot

Othello will try to move east in an attempt to flank and strike out with his axe.

*"Hahaaaaa!! THIS is more like it!"*


*Spoiler: Axe to grind...*
Show



Attack: (1d20+7)[*10*]

Damage: (1d10+4)[*9*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T6:* Othello will try to move east in an attempt to  flank and strike out with his axe. On his way, though, the headsman's  scythe catches Othello's foot for *4*, not really causing any real wounds. Though he swings and misses, a straight up fight is more Othello's speed as he calls out, *"Ha-haaaaa!! THIS is more like it!"* 

*R1T5:* Marius senses that Paula is scared of something she sees.

*R1T4:* Zauberei, what do you do?

----------


## Tippnick

Zauberei casts a spell and moves to touch Abrax.
*Spoiler: good touch* 
Show


SA: casts barkskin
MA: moves 10 feet east and delivers the spell on Abrax

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T4:* Zauberei casts a spell and moves to touch Abrax. 

*R1T3:* Abrax. you heard, saw and recognized the _barkskin_  spell cast on you, enjoying the feeling of your skin thickening with no  reduction in malleability and adroitness. What do you do?

Marius on deck, Razvan in the hole ...

----------


## Kvard51

Abrax throws up a block out of sheer instinct, catching the handle of the scythe high enough to keep the blade from striking.  He spins out from under the blade and kicks out in return, seeking to get under the guard while his attacker is out of position.

*Spoiler: Actions:* 
Show

Attack w/o Power Attack - (1d20+8)[*28*] for (1d6+4)[*6*] Bludgeoning Damage & (1d4)[*2*] Bleed Damage (if applicable).

If the attack hits Abrax will use Calming Strike, requiring a DC 15 Will save if the creature is a haunt or be calmed as per _Calm Spirit_ for 1 minute.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T3:* Abrax throws up a block out of sheer instinct,  catching the handle of  the scythe high enough to keep the blade from striking.  He spins out  from under the blade and kicks out in return, blasting the handle to  flinders as the head of the scythe now appears old and rested and drops  to the ground, its brittle form shattering even as the ghostly hands  disappear.

*Combat Ends...*

----------


## Ason

Marius is alarmed but not surprised by the appearance of a floating weapon but ultimately relieved as the others fell the foe before he can even draw his weapon in response. *"We thought this prison might be the center of the troubles here, and it seems we were right. Still, well done everyone at keeping us alive for the time being. But... what was that thing?"* Walking over to the ledge as he mulls over that question, Marius looks around for his familiar as well, reaching down a hand to comfort and calm her when he ultimately finds her and helping her up the staircase. Once he's rejoined the party, Marius concludes his reflections on their current situation, *"And more to the point, I suggest we do a quick, miniature perimeter check of this balcony before we go inside. I don't want one of those scythes in the back if I can help it, and we'll get a better view from up here."*

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

Marius is comforting Paula on the assumption she was scared of the scythe and not by something else sneaking up from behind. If she still seems uneasy after some initial attempts at calming her, Marius will attempt to figure out if something new is bothering her.

----------


## lostsole31

With inputs from Marius in discussing what they noted in the battle, this is what Zauberei comes up with (and assumed to share with the party)...

This was not undead, not exactly, but sort of. This was an animated object ... a type of construct ... but one that has a weakness some magically animated constructs do not, in that this particular construct was haunted (haunted, but not a "haunt," per se). As such, attacks are more effective against undead ... such as Hargrimm's _banelight vortices_. 

That said, the undead energies were granted the durability of a construct, but was a mindless spirit. Constructs, as a rule tend to be unhindered by morality in combat so are surprisingly effective for their relative "weight class," and are moderately durable. Animated objects, in particular, are hard objects, and thus resist weaponry, like they did with Razvans bullet.

That's the best guess of "what" it was, but who knows "why" it was, until you look at the block of stone with the dark stains on it, and realize that this is where prisoners of Harrowstone were likely once beheaded.

----------


## Moriar

"*That was indeed an interesting taste of what we might expect in this place and perhaps why the Professor write like he did about the prison. 

I will see what I can find on this balcony. "*

*Spoiler: balcony* 
Show



Will use detect undead around this balcony.  Then if there us nothing will either join with others to patrol the balcony or if it's small do a search himself using senses and then lore if he finds anything of note.  Then will convey anything he finds to the others.

----------


## lostsole31

Nothing more to note or learn on this balcony. There is a door up here ... or do you want to do the "tight perimeter" of Harrowstone as suggested?

----------


## BuckGodot

Othello suggests that we keep with the perimeter plan and work our way inward, thus protecting our backs.

----------


## Tippnick

*"That sounds like a plan to me."*

----------


## lostsole31

The party leaves the western balcony and door for now, heading back around towards the front. Paula follows closely by her master Marius, who is himself at the back of the fireball lightning bolt formation. Once the party is down and around the front face of Harrowstone, but right where the portion of the balcony's foundation meets the main building, Razvan notices something curious. The ivy and the grass have been cleared along the edge where the foundation meets the ground, and along this edge a series of sinuous runes has been etched and then smeared with blood. The runes go around the entire buildings foundation save for the northeast corner, where part of the building has flooded and the foundation has crumbled away.

Marius and Zauberei both recognize the Varisian runes themselves, along with numerous magical incantations, repeating the name "Lyvar Hawkran" several times.

----------


## SwordChucks

Hargrimm will take a moment to copy some of the runes into his journal. *"We might find more meaning to these later and I'd rather not have to come back here to look at them."* he gives as an explanation.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

He'll take no more than 5 minutes or until the rest of the party get annoyed. Which ever comes up first. Conveniently, that'll also give time for the temp HP to return to the injured.

----------


## lostsole31

Anyone else do anything while Hargrimm jots down what he sees? Because he doesn't know the language (Varisian), Hargrimm won't get nearly as much written as he would hope since he has to keep checking himself on unfamiliar language.

Othello's fortification from Hargrimm gets back to full.

Meanwhile, anyone else do anything?

----------


## BuckGodot

*"FASCINATING... Right... Let's move along..."*

Othello looks around and begins to head off the way they were originally going.

----------


## lostsole31

While the rest of the party is respectfully allowing someone to try to transcribe what they see, Othello commits the grave sin of splitting the party and finds himself in front of the front of the Harrowstone Facade. A two-story stone building looms in the center of the prison grounds. Ivy and moss cling tenaciously to the walls, while above the wooden shingles of the roof are often missing entirely, exposing the wooden rafters of the upper structure to the sky. Here and there, leering stone gargoyles perch on the eaves, once functioning as drainspouts and decorations but now seeming almost to serve a more ominous role of sentinels. Many of these stone decorations have crumbled away and lie in ruined piles on the soggy ground below. Windows in the buildings facade are narrow and blocked by grills of rusty iron bars. Stone columns support a slumping wooden balcony over the buildings wooden front doors, both of which hang askew and reveal dark glimpses of chambers within.

----------


## Moriar

Razvan will assist Hargrimm as best as he is able and also examine the runes to see if he can determine anything further.*  "I wonder what these runes are for, nothing good I assume.  Does anyone know if these are magic and if so can anyone figure out what they are for?"*


*Spoiler: Runes*
Show



Razvan will use any skills he can to assist Hargrimm in copying the runes and or ID them.  Will use any senses or lore if it helps.

But also want to use survival or other method to perhaps see how old the blood and or runes are?

----------


## Ason

Still nervous after the encounter with the scythe, Marius gladly aids Hargrimm with his study of the runes, offering whatever knowledge he can from his childhood Varisian language or adult academic studies. At the mention of Lyvar Hawkran, Marius scrunches his face for a moment in reflection before realization sinks in. *"Hawkran... isn't that the last name of the warden who died here? Strange that his name is on these runes. Do you think it was a ward of some kind to trap the prisoners inside but allow him free passage? Or maybe those Whispering Way fellows were attempting to contact his spirit? Sadly I'm of little use in examining the magics at play, but it is most curious."*

Having done what he can to assist with the runic work, Marius sets Paula back on the ground once they've dealt with any stairs in her way, allowing her to once more bring up a distant rear while he assists in keeping an eye on things from the front whenever the party resumes pushing forward.

----------


## lostsole31

So, here's the thing. You can't help someone write something down. I mean, you can let them do it and harp, looking over their shoulders ... or you can just take over and do it for him when you get frustrated because his lack of understanding of the language means he can't memorize sections of passage and write them down, but must write down every character or two painstakingly.

Razvan knows only that the blood is older than a few days, enough to be that russet color, but nothing beyond that. On the other hand, he can tell that it is less than a few months old since the blood hasn't been affected much by the elements.

Assuming that Zauberei takes Razvan's request, he can cast _detect magic_ and there is no aura of magic here. Marius proves a good person to bounce ideas off of regarding possibilities for the arcane usages of the runes, and the two men determine that the runes seem to have been part of a larger ritual that involve both abjuration and necromantic magic, but that is all they can figure for now until they can study the runes at length (possibly).

----------


## BuckGodot

*"So where shall we en..."* as Othello turns and realises he's alone...


*"Ruh roh..."*

He heads back to the group...

----------


## Moriar

*"Based on the age of the blood, my estimation may place it during the professors investigation of the prison.  This is not solid proof yet but definitely gives credence to the presence of the Whispering Way having been here.  Perhaps there presence is tied to the Professors untimely demise."*

----------


## Kvard51

Abrax focuses his senses in order to access his feral nature.  *"Let's see if I can determine if the blood is animal or humanoid."* He leans down to study the runes, inhaling deeply when his head is close.  

*Spoiler: Action:*
Show

using scent, which is always in effect and costs no resources.

----------


## lostsole31

Abrax cannot tell the scent of the blood, for too long has it been exposed to the air.

----------


## BuckGodot

Walking back to join the group, Othello says, *"Sorry gang. I just get excited to smite undead and sometimes get carried away... What did we find?"* and he politely listens if anyone brings him up to speed.

----------


## SwordChucks

*"Sorry Othello, I wanted to make sure we had this written down for later perusal, but it's pretty hard to copy down a script you're unfamiliar with. It mentions Hawkran, the warden from when the prison burned down."

"I don't want to waste anymore daylight or your zeal. I'm ready to move on...from a safe distance behind you of course."*

----------


## BuckGodot

*"No apologies necessary! If everyone is ready to head to the entrance?"*

If all agree then he will turn and return whence he came before returning whence... he...was?

----------


## lostsole31

So, the party only spent 5 minutes here, which was Hargrimm's internal clock telling himself when he'd be bored.  But the script isn't fully copied.

Hargrimm, do you have a Varisian-proficient writer take over and finish the task, or do you ask the party to push on like Othello is looking to do?

Any other input?

----------


## Tippnick

*"I could help with that Hargrimm."*, Zauberei offers.

----------


## lostsole31

Zauberei looks at what Hargrimm has, and it is, to be fair ... a trainwreck. He gave himself an arbitrary clock and then tried to go too quickly. Razvan had to be careful not to freak him out and rush him farther, but Hargrimm doesn't even have a good sense of linguistic commonalities. Why he thought he should do this task is mind-boggling. By the end, Zauberei has to just start from the beginning for total rework. The task taking another 15 minutes.

But that task is done, and ready for later study (hopefully as a group activity, and not "I've got it" hero failure by one enthusiastic person).

The group gets back in formation and is now facing the Harrowstone facade (see above). They then finish the task of checking the periphery ... seeing more scripts to the east/south of the facade that match the northern/western script. Then it is the eastern balcony abutting the main building (see Discord maps for explored outer areas of Harrowstone).

Now, it's back to the facade. To recap for everyone that didn't dawdle off alone (foolishly) ...

A two-story stone building looms in the center of the prison grounds. Ivy and moss cling tenaciously to the walls, while above the wooden shingles of the roof are often missing entirely, exposing the wooden rafters of the upper structure to the sky. Here and there, leering stone gargoyles perch on the eaves, once functioning as drainspouts and decorations but now seeming almost to serve a more ominous role of sentinels. Many of these stone decorations have crumbled away and lie in ruined piles on the soggy ground below. Windows in the buildings facade are narrow and blocked by grills of rusty iron bars. Stone columns support a slumping wooden balcony over the buildings wooden front doors, both of which hang askew and reveal dark glimpses of chambers within.

What now?

----------


## Moriar

*"Nothing like beginning our investigation of the interior with the front door.  Othello, you are eager to explore...did you want the honors of checking and or opening the door?"
*
Razvan will keep watch but stay out from under the overhanging balcony.

----------


## SwordChucks

Hargrimm shuts the journal after letting the ink set. *"Right, maybe we can let that be more of a reminder to come back here and do a more in depth copy."* He does this as much to move the party along as to hide his substandard efforts.

He looks towards the front door as Razvan suggests. *"I'll give it a look to see if there's any magic on or around the door. I believe some of you also have spells that can check for similar things?*
 he says, glad to change the subject.

*Spoiler*
Show

Hargrimm will cast _Detect Magic_ and check the door for up to the full 3 rounds.

----------


## lostsole31

Hargrimm senses no magical emanation from anywhere along the facade.

----------


## Ason

After Hargrimm's magical scan of the entryway, with a hint of irony Marius gestures at the sagging doors, *"I would offer to unlock the entrance, but Harrowstone seems open for visitors."* More seriously, he adds, *"I will probably regret this, but maybe I should sneak ahead quietly to make sure there's not an ambush of  necromancers lurking. Then whoever wants to take the lead from  there is more than welcome to do so."* Smiling resignedly, he concludes, *"But if you hear me scream bloody murder, do rescue me, okay?"*

Unless anyone immediately objects, Marius attempts to sneak inside the building through the open doorway while looking for any traps or waiting enemies. Should the way seem clear, he will wave forward the rest of the party with Paula at the rear.

----------


## BuckGodot

Othello will nod his agreement and after it is determined the way is clear he will assume the lead and takes a cautious stance as he proceeds.


*Spoiler: Technical info*
Show



He assumes Silver Crane Waltz stance as they proceed.

----------


## lostsole31

So, as Marius goes forward to investigate, and at this point, it is just easier to have Abrax and Marius switch places since Marius will be in the front so often.

What Marius sees ... This was once a wide hall flanked by a pair of waiting rooms, but the foyer to Harrowstone now lies in ruins. With little left to hold up the ceiling, the wooden beams above sag dramatically. The wall to the north contains a large pair of oaken doors. Even a cursory glance of the roof tells Marius that the balcony above is unstable.

What now?

----------


## BuckGodot

Othello heads to cautiously investigate the doors and waves Marius over to check.

----------


## lostsole31

Othello gets to the doors, and Marius comes over to check them. Meanwhile, the rest of the party goes up the stairs so as not to have too much ground to cover if the first two get in trouble. In checking the door, Marius doesn't sense anything amiss. The doors are made of wood, and hang rotting on their hinges.

----------


## BuckGodot

Othello gently gives the doors a push, preparing to step through.

----------


## lostsole31

Nothing happens, when very likely Marius would politely point out to him that the doors open outwards.

When Othello tries to open the door, it doesn't open. It doesn't seem locked or anything, so much as the rotting would and decrepit nature of the door has made them difficult to open. It takes Othello two more tries before he is able to open a door, and in doing so, the door comes off of its hinges and falls down, which in turn causes Marius to jump so he doesn't get hit by the second door that also falls.

Inside, it is dark, as one can expect of an abandoned structure, though the wan light of day does help. Marius can't see too well at all, though Othello's darkvision easily sees the area beyond. Streaks of mold stain the walls of this foyer, and the floor below is a thick, gray carpet of fungal growth. Sturdy wooden doors beckon from every wall.

----------


## Ason

After Marius collects himself, he looks down at the collapsed doors and says with a shrug, *"Well, that was likely inevitable, so it saves us that danger should we need to exit quickly. This place seems a mess, and I imagine many of us will need lanterns if we're all to see anything further in, which will give us away just as much. Stealth may not be much of an option in this ruin, I'm afraid."* At that, Marius will stow his shield in order to withdraw and light the hooded lantern from his backpack to provide a clearer view of the situation.

With his hands occupied, Marius shifts to a second-row position, in light of his reduced defenses and two full hands. Thus, he'll let someone else actually step into the foyer.

----------


## BuckGodot

*"Hmmmm... Fungus on the floor ahead... Before we disturb any spores, does anyone have any familiarity?"*

----------


## Moriar

Razvan will peer over Marius' shoulder and examine the situation.

*"I do have some cursory knowledge in that realm..."*

*Spoiler: Peek a boo*
Show



Using his sense and lore will examine the room to see what may be the situation there and to try and help figure out what the mold may be.

If there is time, Razvan will also try using Detect Undead to see if there is another undead/haunt like that floating scythe.

----------


## lostsole31

Razvan moving forward is what gives Marius a second-rank slot to move to as the others move up the stairs and closer. He doesn't sense anything.

Zauberei and Marius discuss the mold, and determine while it can be a long-term breathing hazard, it is really just background mold and mildew of a non-exceptional variety, and not some flesh-eating primordial ooze.

What now?

----------


## BuckGodot

Othello will cautiously step forward and say, *"That's one small step for a dwarf... Well, because that's all we can take... Anyway, do we want to check each door as we proceed? I think it best not to leave any uninvestigated spaces at our backs."*

If there are no objections, he will approach the nearest door and gesture for the trap checker extraordinaire to do his thing.

----------


## Tippnick

Zauberei will cast light on his quarterstaff.  *"Shirak."*

----------


## Moriar

Razvan will blink a few times to adjust to the different lighting conditions now present.   *"That is wise to evaluate the setting and examine the room and doors before proceeding. "*

Razvan will stay at the doorway while/if people do proceeding into to check out doors etc.

----------


## Ason

Marius nods his head at Othello's request. *"That's a wise precaution. We can't walk down every hallway simultaneously, but peeking into each room beforehand will at least help us decide where how to move our focus from room to room. I'll see what I can do."* With that, Marius begins to inspect the doors for any kind of dangers, whether traps, locks or sounds coming from the other side. The young man leaves the actual opening of doors and peeking beyond to someone else and instead merely works to determine the safety of such an act before returning to his second-row position.

With his initial survey complete, Marius suggests, *"If we want to be somewhat discrete, I suggest someone with darkvision take the first look behind whichever door we pick: they'll likely see far better than I can in these conditions."*

----------


## BuckGodot

*"That's another wise idea... As a dwarf, I can see well in the dark... We refer to it as 'Tunnel Vision'... well... Not we, so much as I... I refer to it as 'Tunnel Vison' because I can see well in the tunnels... Never really caught on at home... Nonetheless... Let us proceed?"*


And as long as no traps, locks, or sounds were involved at the first door, Othello looks first to see if it says "Push" or "Pull" then based on that, opens it cautiously and peer inside...

----------


## SwordChucks

Hargrimm squints a bit when Othello mentions "Tunnel Vision", but not having much experience with tunnels himself, decides to take his word for it.

*"I can stay back to heal anyone that needs it or throw light at anyone that deserves it.*

*Spoiler*
Show

Hargrimm switches his quarterstaff into his buckler hand to leave the other one open for light throwing and/or spell components.

----------


## Moriar

> *"That's another wise idea... As a dwarf, I can see well in the dark... We refer to it as 'Tunnel Vision'... well... Not we, so much as I... I refer to it as 'Tunnel Vison' because I can see well in the tunnels... Never really caught on at home... Nonetheless... Let us proceed?"*
> 
> 
> And as long as no traps, locks, or sounds were involved at the first door, Othello looks first to see if it says "Push" or "Pull" then based on that, opens it cautiously and peer inside...



*"The only tunnels that I have seen are the ones that our servants used to use to get from one place to another if father did not want them to be seen...which was often.  That is interesting that your vision works best in tunnels, are you able to best see in the dark on in tunnels?

For my own vision, I can see well in most any amount of ambient light that may or may not be present. Though I would prefer to provide fire support away from the frontline if possible."*

----------


## lostsole31

Marius moves in and takes a look at the western door, then the northern door, and finally the eastern door before coming back and starting the darkvision conversation.  The doors do not appear to be trapped that he can tell.

----------


## BuckGodot

Othello will open the western door and step inside.

----------


## lostsole31

Othello steps into the room, transferring his dwarven waraxe to his shield hand as he might do for spells (which means it is carried, not wielded at that point). Knowing what to expect, he muscles open the door. This time, the door doesn't fall off of its hinges, but at least is opened, revealing a 60'-long hallway with plenty of doors and what seems to be a turn to the north at the end.

Just then, the door that Othello had just opened slams shut. Othello and Marius and Razvan (who just started seeing ... something ... with the remainder of his detect undead) saw the door shut.

What now?

----------


## BuckGodot

Othello immediately switches his axe back to his other hand and continues to maintain the defensive stance he is in...

*"Okay... We all saw that... Right?"*


*Spoiler: Technical Information*
Show



Maintaining Silver Crane Waltz stance.

----------


## Moriar

*"I sensed some type of undead briefly before the doors started moving on their own.  Some sort of undead or haunt may be present."*


*Spoiler: Thinking*
Show



Razvan will look for any clue in the room using senses and lore?

----------


## Moriar

*"Target the doors with positive energy.  That should work against this type of haunt."*

Razvan utters a few words of incantation and a ray shoots towards the door across the way.

*Spoiler: Positive Intent*
Show



Looks like the north door is the open target from Razvans position.

Cast Disrupt Undead.  To hit the door with point blank shot and precise (1d20+8)[*19*] and damage (1d6)[*2*]

----------


## lostsole31

As soon as that is done, Razvan senses nothing.  Othello is able to pull the door of the hinges as with other doors, ruining that door, and revealing the hallway beyond.

----------


## BuckGodot

Othello looks back to the others and says, *"Easy enough. I suggest we check the other doors in the entranceway and see if they are hallways as well. If they are rooms, I'd prefer they were cleared before moving on. Again, nothing at our backs... Agreed?"*

----------


## Ason

Marius chimes in, *"That was the plan, yes, and then we'll decide on which route to pursue. Although I am concerned that--while I might be able to detect physical presences--the apparitions inhabiting this place seem immune to my mundane means. Caution is thus doubly warranted."*

----------


## lostsole31

Okay, what door is next?

----------


## SwordChucks

*"Let's try the door across from this one. It should be less likely to lead deeper into the building if I remember the exterior correctly."* Hargrimm suggests, pointing to the single door to the southeast.

----------


## BuckGodot

*"Agreed..."* and Othello turns back to the door across and cautiously opens the door.

----------


## Moriar

Razvan nods in agreement and begins concentrating again.  *"Hopefully I can sense something and give you a warning before any harm befalls you."*

*Spoiler: Furrowed Brow*
Show



Begins concentrating on detect undead again just in case and will warn the party if there is something.

----------


## lostsole31

Marius will step aside as Othello goes to the door, and Razvan directly behind him while looking for inquietude of spirits. The door does not open casually, but does open as Othello rips it off of its hinges (no longer a door effectively at that portal, either). Beyond, Othello sees a podium and a chair behind a west-east row of iron bars. Thirty feet on the other side of this ... passage? ... is another door. And through the iron bars, also on the other side, he sees a set of double doors.

----------


## BuckGodot

Othello steps into the room and motions for Marius to check these doors as he looks around the room, checking the podium and chair.


*"I'm guessing this would be where you access the cells? Perhaps where a guard would sit and allow entrance to the area beyond."*

----------


## lostsole31

Once Othello actually steps in, though, his above statement trails off about halfway through as it is obvious that is not the intent of this room. Several rows of wooden benches, all spotted with mold and sagging with neglect, face a stage walled off from the rest of the room by a wall of iron bars. it seems like this may have been some type of auditorium or the like?

Once Othello is inside looking at the podium, he realizes it is much colder there than it was by the door.
*Spoiler: Razvan*
Show

You sense formless spirit energy in an area including where Othello is, but not centered there.

----------


## Moriar

*"I am not sure if this was a simple holding area for prisoner transfers.  Though I suggest that you beware Othello, I sense a restless spirit in that room.  I will see if I can determine anything further."* 

*Spoiler: Focus*
Show



Razvan will concentrate on his detect undead to see if he can narrow the source.  If he is able to use senses or lore to determine anything further than he will do so.  He will also convey any knowledge that he learns to the party.

----------


## lostsole31

Razvan, from his current position, cannot see the  source. It is more north in the room, and the doorway cuts off his  vision to that point.

Othello, what do you do?

----------


## BuckGodot

Othello moves further into the room so that the others may follow, maintaining his defensive stance. He then asks Iomedae to guide him in seeking out evil in this room.


*Spoiler: Technical Information*
Show



MA: Move 1 sq west to stand in the nw corner of the square between the podium and chair maintaining Silver Crane Waltz stance.

Cast Detect Evil and focus a 60 cone to the nw part of the room.

----------


## lostsole31

Othello moves further into the room so that the others may follow,  maintaining his defensive stance. He then asks Iomedae to guide him in  seeking out evil in this room.*Spoiler: Othello*
Show

He does sense evil in the direction he's currently looking.

The temperature in the whole area drops to freezing, and Othello breathes out a puff of moist, warm air even as he takes *6 negative energy damage* as something is trying to steal his living warmth and strength!

Marius, you did not see/ sense what just happened. What do you do? You don't see anything because it is pitch black in here, but for the wan light of the front. You need illumination.

----------


## BuckGodot

*"Gahhhh!! There is something evil here! It is attempting to freeze me!"*
shouts Othello and he backs away from the perceived evil.


*Spoiler: Technical Information*
Show



Moves east 10' putting his back to the wall.

----------


## lostsole31

Marius, Othello just got out *"Gahhhh!! There is..."* and nothing else (yet). What do you do?*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Also, Othello has not moved.

----------


## Ason

Hearing Othello's scream, Marius moves into Othello's room with his lantern held high to see what is the matter, and he tries to understand what exactly is going on.

If he sees an actual monster he can deal with physically, Marius gently sets down his lantern so he can focus on fighting. But if the danger seems more spiritual or trap-like in nature, then he keeps his light in hand and scans the room more carefully with it, attempting to discern a source or solution to the problem.

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

*Move:* enter room and step just north of the door so as not to block line of sight
*Free:* perception check to see what's happening (if necessary) + knowledge check to understand the nature of whatever is hurting Othello
*Standard:* if physical combat seems required, Marius sets down his lantern
*Immediate:* if Marius is required to make a saving throw, activates Inner Sense counter maneuver (+2 saving throw)

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T6:* Hearing Othello's scream, Marius moves into  Othello's room with his  lantern held high to see what is the matter,  and he tries to understand  what exactly is going on. He sees that most  of this barred off auditorium now has a rime of ice all over (the blue  area of effect). The danger seems spiritual in nature, so he keeps his  light in hand and scans the room carefully with it, attempting to  discern a source or solution to the problem. Such a problem does, in  fact, make itself known as Marius takes *1 cold*.  The instant the bite of cold occurs, he calls on his inner sense to  successfully fight off any strength-sapping or hypothermia that might  come with it.

*End Round One, Begin Round 2 ...

R2T18:* Paul moves up some to keep her master in view. Not  seeing him and not understanding the danger she moves into the room, and  behind him and near the wall, but takes *6 cold* *+1 STR*.

*R2T15:* Hargrimm, welp, it sounds like they're in it now. What do you do?

Razvan on deck, Abrax in the hole ...

----------


## SwordChucks

Hargrimm moves up to get a better view of the doorway and calls out *"Let it come to us, not the other way round!"*. He pulls back an arm, preparing to huck a vortex.

*Spoiler: Combat*
Show

Move action: move 20ft north.
Standard action: Ready an attack with Banelight Vortices at the first thing to leave the room that's not part of our group.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T15:* Hargrimm moves up to get a better view of the doorway and calls out *"Let it come to us, not the other way round!"*. He pulls back an arm, preparing to huck a vortex. 

*R2T13:* Razvan, what do you do?

Abrax on deck, Zauberei in the hole ...

----------


## Moriar

Razvan steps up warily to the door to the east where Othello seems to have found new friends.  *"Now, what is all this screaming about...?"*

*Spoiler: Scanning*
Show



Intention is to move up to the doorway so that I can see into the whole room by poking Razvan's head in if need be.  Then plan on scanning the room with the detect undead.  If senses or lore help to identify the undead or whatever it is then will spend time to do so.  He will also relay any information that he may discover to the others.

If Razvan is able to identify the threat and it is undead/haunt. Then will launch a disrupt undead at the source if that would help.

If able to launch disrupt undead, to hit (1d20+8)[*11*] plus point blank if it is close enough, then damage (1d6)[*4*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T13:* Razvan steps up warily to the door to the east where Othello seems to have found new friends.  *"Now, what is all this screaming about...?"* 

In  moving, Razvan senses undead in the area. With his eyeballs, however,  he sees a significant area of frost and Othello with mist coming from  his mouth, and a little bit of Marius the same as well. Razvan seems to  think he might know what this is, and for good measure sends a _disrupt undead_ randomly into the room, but not seeing a "source" nothing happens with that.

*"This haunt is a dangerous one. Only very hot fires or bursts of positive energy have a chance. I recommend we hurry through this room unless someone can do those mentioned actions."*

*R2T9:* Abrax, what do you do?

Zauberei on deck, Othello in the hole ...

----------


## Kvard51

As the others yell and run into danger, Abrax takes a second to center himself, again entering into a deeper connection with his senses. He moves toward the door, allowing those senses to extend into the room ahead of him.

*Spoiler: Actions:*
Show

Spend 1 PE to gain Blindsense 30' for 1 minute.  As he moves in (40' movement) he will either close and strike if he detects something and still has movement enough to get there or he will stop and prepare a charge for next round.  If it appears to be a haunt, he will use Calming Strike either way. (DC15)

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T9:* As the others yell and run into danger, Abrax  takes a second to center  himself, again entering into a deeper connection with his senses. He  moves toward the door, allowing those senses to extend into the room  ahead of him. Getting inside, and still sensing nothing unseen compared  to his normal senses, beyond a cold area in the space where he finds  himself. Now that he is there, he takes *3 cold*, but resists any other effect.

*R2T8:* Zauberei, well, they called for someone that can channel positive energy. Not your wheelhouse, but you can do it some. What do you do?

Othello on deck ...

----------


## Tippnick

Zauberei moves further into the building. And takes studied look.
*Spoiler: if he knows what a Haunt is*
Show


MA 30 ft into the building
Will assess the situation
If he knows what a haunt is ( not if this is a haunt) He will say, [COLOR="#A9A9A9"]*"Get out of the room, it should only affect a small area. We can skip the room."[*/COLOR]

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T8:* Zauberei moves further into the building. And takes studied look before calling out, *"Get out of the room, it should only affect a small area. We can skip the room."* 

*R2T7:* Othello, you were concentrating in the NW cone with the normal version of _detect evil_ (having detected evil, but little else). What do you do?

Marius on deck, Paula in the hole ...

----------


## BuckGodot

Othello backs away towards the door...

*"And lll...leave th...this for s...so...some other p...p...poor soul to s...stumb...stumble into? I th...thi...think not..."* he says between puffs of icy air.

*"W...w... we need t...t...to pu...put an end to... wh...wh...what... whatever is... cau...c...ca...causing this..."*


*Spoiler: Technical Information*
Show



MA: Move 1 square W in an attempt to move out of range of the cold damage.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T7:* Othello backs away towards the door, moving down and past Abrax but then closer to the bars on the other side of the podium. *"And l'll...leave th...this for s...so...some other p...p...poor soul to s...stumb...stumble into? I th...thi...think not..."* he says between puffs of icy air. *"W...w... we need t...t...to pu...put an end to... wh...wh...what... whatever is... cau...c...ca...causing this..."* 

He takes *3 cold*.

*R2T5:* Marius, what do you do?

Paula on deck, Hargrimm readied in the hole ...

----------


## Ason

Marius, having surveyed the scene, calls out his advice: *"Only heat hurts it! Get torches or fall back!"* At that, Marius looks down at his bright but not very warm lantern and beats a hasty retreat.

*Spoiler: Technical*
Show

Not having a torch, Marius moves as far as he can back toward the original exit while praying that today is an unusually warm day.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T5:* Marius, having surveyed the scene, calls out his advice: *"Only heat hurts it! Get torches or fall back!"*  At that, Marius looks down at his bright but not very warm lantern and  beats a hasty retreat. It just so happens, it is about 68F outside right  now. Not an unusually warm day, except that for the season (Calistril, a  la February).

*End Round 2, Begin Round 3 ...

R3T18:* Paul scurries after her master, getting hung up in some of the rubble on the facade.

*R3T15:* Hargrimm, you're readied action did not go off. What do you do?

Razvan on deck, Abrax in the hole ...

----------


## SwordChucks

Hargrimm nods to himself when Razvan mentions using positive energy. *"Go ahead and fall back, I've got this!"*

He moves into the room trying to stay to the center of it.

*Spoiler: Combat*
Show

Move actions: Double move to head for the center of the room.

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T15:* Hargrimm nods to himself when Razvan mentions using positive energy. *"Go ahead and fall back, I've got this!"*

He moves into the room trying to stay to the center of it, but finds in  that next room the best he can do is just the area behind bars, as the  vast majority of the auditorium extends northwards. Moving in just now  and having his body moving and his blood pumping must have helped, as he  only takes *1 cold*. 

*R3T13:* Razvan, what do you do?

Abrax on deck, Zauberei in the hole ...

----------


## Moriar

*"Brave souls..." * 

Razvan will begin scanning the room again looking for a source to help the others better target their efforts.


*Spoiler: Sensors Online*
Show



Staying at the doorway just outside the room, Razvan will begin detect undead again to scan the room.  If he can't scan the room then will focus on the area to the northern part of the room.  It is unlikely he will find anything useful in the first round but if something new is discovered will tell the party.

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T13:* *"Brave souls..." * Razvan  says, while scanning the room again, looking for a source to help the  others better target their efforts. He senses unquiet spirits in this  room (round one complete).

*R3T9:* Abrax, what do you do?

Zauberei on deck, Othello in the hole ...

----------


## Kvard51

Trusting to his native resistance to cold, Abrax moves deeper into the room searching for the source of the unnatural chill.  He whispers a prayer as he goes, *"Lady of Graves, guide your servants."*

*Spoiler: doin' stuff*
Show

Move 40' further into the room straight ahead.  If he finds the source, he will move directly toward it and use Calming Strike if he can reach it this round.

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T9:* Trusting to his native resistance to cold, Abrax moves deeper into the  room searching for the source of the unnatural chill.  He whispers a  prayer as he goes, *"Lady of Graves, guide your servants."* 

He gets to the far eastern side of the room and tries to open a door there, but finds it locked.

*R3T8:* Zauberei, what do you do?

Othello on deck, Marius in the hole ...

----------


## Tippnick

*"If this is a haunt, even if we damage it, I believe it will reform. No need to do anything to it if we don't have to. It is not a creature to be killed."*

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T8:* Zauberei cautions, *"If this is a haunt, even if we damage it, I  believe it will reform. No need to do anything to it if we don't have  to. It is not a creature to be killed."*

*R3T7:* Othello, what do you do?

Marius on deck, Paula in the hole...

----------


## BuckGodot

*"Fine! If we can do little to harm it, then let us retrace our steps, and perhaps we will come across some way to cleanse the area further on... Everyone out..."*

Othello waits until everyone is out and safe before backing out himself.

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T7:* *"Fine! If we can do little to harm it, then let  us retrace our steps, and perhaps we will come across some way to  cleanse the area further on... Everyone out..."* 
Othello waits until everyone is out and safe before backing out himself, taking *5 cold* as he begins the well-known "Conga Line of Heroic Doom." 

*R3T5:* Marius, you realize you just took Zauberei's light away. Anyway, what do you do? Just wait for everyone to muster outside with you?

Paula on deck, Hargrimm in the hole ...

----------


## Ason

Having warmed his spirit by the light outside, Marius swivels around to see nobody has followed him and so heads back into the central room with his lantern. Noticing an ongoing commotion in the cold room he left, Marius urges those still in there, *"Weapons won't work: only heat or maybe healing magics. For your sakes, please fall back."* To practice what he preaches, Marius scans the room for cloths he might convert into torch material.

*Spoiler: OoC Mechanics*
Show

Marius moves to S2, talks, and keeps an eye out for cloths to make into torches

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T5:* Having warmed his spirit by the light outside, Marius swivels around to  see nobody has followed him and so heads back into the central room with  his lantern. Noticing an ongoing commotion in the cold room he left,  Marius urges those still in there, *"Weapons won't work: only heat or maybe healing magics. For your sakes, please fall back."*  To practice what he preaches, Marius scans the room for cloths he might  convert into torch material, but the mold and fungi in this whole  opening section long ago ruined any cloth.

*End Round 3, Begin Round 4 ...

R4T18:* Paula squeaks in annoyance as she now skitters back the other way to be with Marius (in the same square).

*R4T15:* Hargrimm, what do you do?

Razvan on deck, Abrax in the hole ...

----------


## SwordChucks

Hargrimm moves to the center of the zone of cold and releases a wave of energy in all directions.

*Spoiler: Combat*
Show

5ft step to the northwest. 
Standard action: Channel Energy to damage undead.

Channel: (2d6)[*10*] DC 14 Will save for half.

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T15:* Hargrimm finds that he cannot walk through iron  bars, so from where he is he releases a wave of energy in all  directions, and something happens to the energy in the room as *10 positive energy* blasts about, but the cold spot is still there as Hargrimm finds out when he takes *2 cold*.

*R4T13:* Razvan, you performed one round of _detect undead_ to the east, detecting the presence of undead energy. Do you continue to concentrate on _detect undead_ (a SA)? What do you do?

Abrax on deck, Zauberei in the hole ...

----------


## Moriar

*"Well done Hargrimm.  I believe that action harmed it but I sense that it is still there.  I am narrowing down its location but area of effect seems to be our best bet for this course of action."*


*Spoiler: Almost there*
Show



Continue focusing on detect undead.  If with this second round I sense it getting weaker I will convey that knowledge to the others so they know that their actions are having an effect.

If I think that this haunt will just reappear (as another had said) later after destruction due to positive energy or heat then will say *"This haunt will likely resume its duties after being destroyed by positive energy. Though it may be gone for a period of time. Should we continuethis pursuit?"*

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T13:* Razvan calls into the room, *"Well done, Hargrimm.  I believe that action  harmed it, but I sense that it is still there.  I am narrowing down its  location but area of effect seems to be our best bet for this course of  action."* 
*Spoiler: Razvan*
Show

You sense a single, moderate undead aura in your area of effect.
*"This haunt will likely resume its duties after  being destroyed by positive energy. Though it may be gone for a period  of time. Should we continue this pursuit?"*

*R4T9:* Abrax, what do you do?

Zauberei on deck, Othello in the hole ...

----------


## Kvard51

Abrax, feeling safe in his current position, waits to see what Hargrimm and Razvan decide to do.  *"Be aware, there is a locked gate here that might give us access to the room where I can disable the haunt so we can pass through."*

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T9:* Abrax, feeling safe in his current position, waits to see what Hargrimm and Razvan decide to do.  *"Be  aware, there is a locked gate here that might give us access to the  room where I can disable the haunt so we can pass through."* 

There is quite a bit of cold, and Abrax does just barely resist it all.

*R4T8:* Zauberei, what do you do?

Othello on deck, Marius in the hole ...

----------


## Tippnick

Zauberei waits to see if another positive energy channel will finish off the haunt.*Spoiler: Delay*
Show


Delay

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T8:* Zauberei waits to see if another positive energy channel will finish off the haunt.

*R4T7:* Othello, what do you do?

Marius on deck, Paula in the hole, Zauberei delaying ...

----------


## BuckGodot

As the others have not cleared the room yet, Othello will wait also, to see the results of another burst of positive energy.

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T7:* As the others have not cleared the room yet,  Othello will wait also, to see the results of another burst of positive  energy. He takes *5 cold* for his troubles, though, and barely fights off an insidious enervating effect of that cold.

*R4T5:* Marius, what do you do? What do you direct Paula to do?

Paula on deck, Hargrimm in the hole, Zauberei/ Othello delaying....

----------


## Ason

Marius helpfully steps five feet to the south in order to better shine some light into the room where the others continue to get frostbite. Glancing down at Paula, he says, *"Sorry, girl. Looks like we've got to wait 'til it's safe to go back in there."* He then takes his current frustration at being unable to help the others more and channels it inward, tightly reining in his emotions.

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

*Move:* 5 ft step south
*Standard:* concentrate to recover a single maneuver

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T5:* Marius helpfully steps five feet to the south in order to better shine  some light into the room where the others continue to get frostbite.  Glancing down at Paula, he says, *"Sorry, girl. Looks like we've got to wait 'til it's safe to go back in there."*  He then takes his current frustration at being unable to help the  others more and channels it inward, tightly reining in his emotions. 

*End Round 4, Begin Round 5 ....

R5T18:* Paul scurries to be with Marius.

*R5T15:* Hargrimm, what do you do?

Razvan on deck, Abrax in the hole ...

----------


## SwordChucks

Hargrimm shivers as he releases another wave of energy into the room. *"If this doesn't do it, then get out of here. We can try again later."* he says before heading toward the door to the west.

*Spoiler: Combat*
Show

Standard action: Channel Energy to damage undead.
Move action: Move 20ft west, towards the door.

Channel: (2d6)[*4*] DC 14 will save for half.

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T15:* Hargrimm shivers as he releases another wave of energy into the room (*2 PE damage*). *"If this doesn't do it, then get out of here. We can try again later."*  he says before heading toward the door to the west. He doesn't get out  of the room, though, and the cold spot does more to him than he to it as  Hargrimm takes *5 cold*.

*R5T13:* Razvan, do you concentrate on the final round of _detect undead_? What do you do?

Abrax  on deck, Marius in the hole, Othello and Zauberei delaying (but Othello  will still take cold damage ... that doesn't pause just because of  delay) ...

----------


## Moriar

As there are still people in the room, Razvan will concentrate on his task at hand.  *"I hope that this information helps,"* Razvan says through gritted teeth.  *"If people want to leave there are other doorways that we can pursue including one that Abrax believes might give us another avenue to get at this haunt I believe he said?"*

*Spoiler: Target acquired?*
Show



Will finish the final round of concentration and if Razvan can get an actual location target of the haunt, will convey the location to the party.

If anyone is trying to exit the room, Razvan will not block anyone and is ok if someone needs to share a space to get out of the room.

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T13:* As there are still people in the room, Razvan will concentrate on his task at hand.  *"I hope that this information helps,"* Razvan says through gritted teeth.  *"If  people want to leave there are other doorways that we can pursue  including one that Abrax believes might give us another avenue to get at  this haunt I believe he said?"* 
*Spoiler: Razvan*
Show

You  cannot "pinpoint" anything, but the stronger part of the source exists  to the north of where you are looking.

*R5T9:* Abrax, what do you do?

Zauberei  (delaying), Othello delaying), but he will take cold damage if he does  nothing but stand there; Marius on deck, Paula in the hole...

----------


## Kvard51

*"Let's get out of here if no one can open this.  No need in getting someone hurt when we can come back later if we need to."*  Abrax moves back across to where most of the group is waiting.

*Spoiler: GTHOOD*
Show

40' movement back out of the cold room.

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T9:* *"Let's get out of here if no one can open this.  No need in getting someone hurt when we can come back later if we need to."*  Abrax moves back across to where most of the group is waiting.

*R5T7:* Othello, who is delaying, takes *3 cold*. Othello, feel free to come out of delay any time ...

*R5T5:* Marius, what do you do?

Paula on deck, Hargrimm in the hole ...

Zauberei/ Othello delaying ...

----------


## BuckGodot

Othello exits the room in frustration but realising there are bigger battles to be fought. When he is out, he prays to his Goddess for healing.


*Spoiler: Informational stuff*
Show



MA: Move 2 squares to the west so he is out of the room.

Lay on Hands on self: (1d6)[*1*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T6:* Othello exits the room in frustration, realizing there are bigger  battles to be fought. When he is out, he prays to his Goddess for *1 healing*.

*R5T5:* Marius, still your turn ...

Paula on deck, Hargrimm in the hole, Zauberei delaying ...

----------


## Ason

Having missed Abrax's first comment on the locked gate during to his active retreat, Marius pipes up on Abrax's second mention of it, "*I can try my luck on that gate: sorry for not hearing you sooner, Abrax. Everyone else should fall back to save your health, since this will take time and I may still fail."* To his familiar, Marius asks, *"Paula, please wait here."*

Marius then drops his polearm, grabs his thieves tools set from his belt, and hurries over to the gate Abrax mentioned. Once there, he sets down his lantern, grits his teeth against the cold, and prepares to work on the gate.

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

*Move:* retrieve item from belt
*Standard:* move up to 40 ft to gate
*Immediate:* Inner Sense counter maneuver (+2 to one saving throw) if forced to make saving throw within the next turn
*Free:* Drop polearm, set down lantern with enough care to not break it

It's a full round action at minimum to attempt to unlock the gate. This longer duration and the chance that he might fail at this task anyways are why he's encouraging all others to fall back: no sense getting themselves hurt over multiple rounds for a gamble that might not pay off.

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T5:* Having missed Abrax's first comment on the locked gate during to his  active retreat, Marius pipes up on Abrax's second mention of it, "*I  can try my luck on that gate: sorry for not hearing you sooner, Abrax.  Everyone else should fall back to save your health, since this will take  time and I may still fail."* To his familiar, Marius asks, *"Paula, please wait here."*

Marius then drops his polearm, grabs his thieves tools set from his  belt, and hurries into the middle of the southern end of the auditorium,  looking furiously for this "gate," and finding none. Marius then takes *5 cold*,  and focuses on his combat luck to keep him from further harm or effect  (beyond raw damage). The line of bars going from east to west are just  that ... a line of iron bars. There is no gate that was designed to let  the "VIPs" on this side of the auditorium go to the north side from  within this room, or vice-versa.  

*End Round 5, Begin Round 6...

R6T18:*  Marius senses no argument for being left out of the cold room, but some  sense of concern when Marius transmits the pain of cold.

*R6T15:* Hargrimm, what do you do?

Razvan on deck, Abrax in the hole ...

----------


## SwordChucks

Hargrimm leaves the room and leaves space for those still inside to exit in a hurry. *"Don't take too long. I can't perform a resurrection."* he says, mentally appending a "yet" to the end.

*Spoiler: Combat*
Show

Move actions: Double move through the doorway and into the furthest available space 40ft of movement can get me to.

----------


## lostsole31

*R6T15:* Hargrimm leaves the room and leaves space for those still inside to exit in a hurry, getting out to the facade. *"Don't take too long. I can't perform a resurrection."* he says, mentally appending a "yet" to the end. 

*R6T13:* Razvan, what do you do?

Abrax on deck, Othello in the hole, Zauberei delaying ...

----------


## Moriar

Razvan mentions,* "The haunt itself seems to be past the bars to the north.  I am ready to cross the room when you are able to get that door open.  Unfortunately I am not much use until then."*


*Spoiler: Wait for it....*
Show



Delaying for the door across the cold room to be opened and then will go for a double move across the cold room into the next room if possible.

----------


## lostsole31

*R6T13:* Razvan mentions as he ceases concentration on his spirit sense,*  "The haunt itself seems to be past the bars to the north.  I am ready to  cross the room when you are able to get that door open.  Unfortunately I  am not much use until then."* 

He readies to cover as much distance as he can as soon as the door to the east is opened.

*R6T9:* Abrax, what do you do?

Othello on deck, Marius in the hole, Zauberei delaying ...

----------


## Kvard51

Abrax continues to wait.  *"While I hate to leave enemies behind me, I think we can afford to ignore this one.  It's not like it's going anywhere."*

----------


## lostsole31

*R6T9:* Abrax continues to wait.  *"While I hate to leave enemies behind me, I think we can afford to ignore this one.  It's not like it's going anywhere."* 

*R6T6:* Othello, what do you do?

Marius on deck, Paula in the hole, Zauberei delaying ...

----------


## BuckGodot

Now that Othello is clear of the entity and no longer taking damage, he delays his action. 

*"Grrrr... This is so FRUSTRATING... But let's leave it be and come back when we can be certain we can destroy it..."*

----------


## lostsole31

*R6T6:* Now that Othello is clear of the entity and no longer taking damage, he speaks, *"Grrrr... This is so FRUSTRATING... But let's leave it be and come back when we can be certain we can destroy it..."* 

*R6T5:* Marius,  there is a door to the east, but there is no gate ... at least not in  the connotation that people use that term. That is, not egress through  the iron bars. What do you do?

Paula on deck, Hargrimm in the hole, Zauberei in the hole ...

----------


## Ason

Marius winces as the cold bites into him, as he shivers out a confession, *"I'm sorry: I can't get past these bars. The door? Maybe. But a mystery door isn't worth frostbite."* At that, he retreats once more back to the central room, away from the chill.

----------


## lostsole31

*R6T5:* Marius winces as the cold bites into him, as he shivers out a confession, *"I'm sorry: I can't get past these bars. The door? Maybe. But a mystery door isn't worth frostbite."* At that, he retreats once more back to the central room, away from the chill.

*Combat Ends ...*

Okay, everyone is outside the auditorium, and the cold energy doesn't appear to "chase" the party.

What now?

----------


## Moriar

*"Perhaps the path to the west will be a bit of a warmer welcome?"* Razvan puts the possibility to the group.

----------


## BuckGodot

*"I hope so... That was more taxing on me than it should have been. Of course... I suppose I shouldn't have stayed there..."*

He shivers...

----------


## Tippnick

*"Speaking of taxing, does anyone need healing? It is prudent to not be injured when going further into dangerous areas."*, Zauberei recommends.

----------


## Moriar

"*That is a wise course of action.  Thankfully I did not get harmed by that room but I know that others did."* Razvan muses, *"if there other rooms or encounters like that here we should be at full strength if possible. "*

----------


## Ason

Breathing warm air into his hands, Marius nods at Zauberei and Razvan's suggestion. The young man offers, *"If we take a few minutes breather outside, I can brew several minor extracts of healing for people to consume. It might be wise to use my extracts to restore our wounds at this early stage and save the actual curative magics for later, so we then have the option of healing us or harming the undead. I would also add that the northern door remains untouched, lest we forget, though I have no objections to exploring the west."*

----------


## BuckGodot

Rubbing blue fingers together, Othello speaks up, *"I took quite a walloping. I could use a few of those drinks... Would any of them happen to be Dwarven mead flavoured?"*

----------


## SwordChucks

Hargrimm brushes frost out of his beard as he says *"I could heal the group the same way I tried to harm the haunt, but Razvan asked to be excluded from that."*

----------


## Moriar

> Hargrimm brushes frost out of his beard as he says *"I could heal the group the same way I tried to harm the haunt, but Razvan asked to be excluded from that."*



*"Thank you for remembering.  If anyone ever uses negative energy to affect enemies I do not need to be excluded,"* Razvan comments.

----------


## lostsole31

So, the group reconvenes outside the facade, allowing the five minutes build-up for those that need it. Abrax' senses boosting will abate, though he still has his _barkskin_.

Meanwhile, you've talked about actions for healing, but what do you actually _do_?

----------


## SwordChucks

*"I'll use a burst of healing while Razvan steps around a corner. Then any one that's still injured can be sorted out by Marius's extracts."* Hargrimm says.

After Razvan steps away:
*Spoiler: Healing*
Show

Channel Energy to heal the living: (2d6+1)[*7*]

----------


## lostsole31

The energy channeled by Hargrimm, even for those that don't necessarily need the healing, is still a warm balm on body and soul, providing *7 healing.*

Now what?

----------


## Ason

After gathering and restoring all his equipment to its rightful place, Marius offers an extract of cure light wounds to anybody in the party who still requires healing. He then sets to work with his reagents, mixing two extracts of cure light wounds as backup healing for later or in case anybody else needs additional healing right now. After doing all this, he returns his reagents to their storage device and his shield back onto his back, picks up his polearm in one hand and lantern in the other, and nods to the group. *"I'm ready if you are."*

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

Cure Light Wounds extract heals for 1d8+3, though I'll leave the rolling of it until someone actually drinks it

----------


## lostsole31

It doesn't take much at all to see that Othello needs the healing the most, as only Hargrimm and Paula are not quite at par, and only just below tip-top.

Othello is given a small vial to drink. It is fluid, much like a potion, but doesn't quite come in a potion bottle. And it is strange, too. Opalescent white  with red flecks and a smooth texture, contained in a  vial with droplets running down the sides. The potion smells like  cinnamon, but there is something about the smell that makes Othello think of paranoia.

Does he drink it?

----------


## BuckGodot

Othello says, *Sooooo whats in this? It smells like cinnamon and uh I have an allergy to that. And Im lactose intolerant*

----------


## Ason

Marius breaks into a rare smile at Othello's question. *"I'm happy to talk about my work! Sadly, dairy spoils too quickly in the field, and imported spices are too expensive, so I've been unable to experiment with those thus far. This elixir is the latest from Lepidstadt University: it's a mixture of aqua vitae, distilled nitrous, and the crushed leaves of the meadowsweet flower. You're probably smelling the meadowsweet. But it's perfectly safe in moderate doses, and truthfully should not only heal your wounds but dull any remaining pain."* Marius beams with pride at the concoction in Othello's hand.

*Spoiler: OoC fun fact*
Show

The referenced chemicals are a form of alcohol, distilled laughing gas, and the plant from which we derive aspirin. If I'm going to BS a cure light wounds extract's ingredients list, I might as well have fun with it.

----------


## BuckGodot

Othello grins back, always happy to bring a smile to someone's face and he quaffs the elixir. *"Thank you for the explanation. I bet this would be good with some cakes or something..."*

----------


## lostsole31

The extract only heals *4 healing* .... minimum effect. That said, it is still on par with a relatively average one of Othello's lay on hands, so it does alright and he does feel better.

Now what?

----------


## BuckGodot

Othello looks at Marius and says sheepishly, *"Thank you... That helped... Although... Another might do me a bit better... If it's not too much trouble?"*

----------


## Ason

Marius beams at the affirmation. *"Be my guest, but do pace yourself if you decide you need more than two. Drinking too many potions or extracts at once can lead to indigestion."*

----------


## lostsole31

Marius gives Othello another extract, but this one had more "oomph" to it as it fully heals Othello.

What now?

----------


## BuckGodot

Othello looks to Marius, and giving him a solid pat on the shoulder says, *"Ahhhh. That did the trick! Thank you! You, Sir, are a scholar and a gentleman."*

Turning to the rest of the group, he nods towards the hallway to the west.

*"Well, friends... Let's resume our trek and check doors as we go."* and he strides towards the hall.

----------


## Moriar

Razvan nods in agreement and follows Othello a short way behind him.

----------


## lostsole31

So, to move things along ...

Whether easy or hard, Razvan will listen at each door, maybe checking for danger. Othello will basically pull the rotting door off its hinges, and you'll lather rinse repeat down the hallway. Each of the rooms on the north side of the east-west hallway is relatively similar, and were all offices at one time, each dedicated to handling one of several key aspects of the prisons operations, such as prisoner files, income, supplies, scheduling, repair requests, and so on.

It would take a few hours to organize the surviving paperwork into something that might be helpful for investigation. And as you are in "exploration" mode and not CQB room-to-room kill mode, does anyone have an issue with taking that time to go through the paperwork?

----------


## Moriar

Razvan checks to make sure there is no danger, spiritually or otherwise, and then unless there are objections will begin helping to organize the paperwork.

----------


## Tippnick

Zauberei will gladly put his knowledge and skill into this work. He pushes his sleeves up and rests his quarterstaff near him against the table.

----------


## BuckGodot

While not the greatest at research, Othello understands the need and will lend what aid he can to the project.

----------


## SwordChucks

Hargrimm does his best to aid the research by making sure the others have the papers they need and copying notes into his journal.

----------


## Kvard51

Abrax pitches in, searching for information in the stacks of records and random papers.

----------


## Ason

Marius follows the others, and when the group decides on sorting papers for a few hours, he nervously proposes one small precaution. *"Ah... right, these papers may help solve the mystery, but we shouldn't let our guard entirely down. If this is going to take a few hours, maybe we first wedge shut the doors leading further in with something small and angular? The doors are half-gone already and won't hold up long, but a few extra moments' warning might help in an emergency."* At that, Marius will search the area for makeshift doorstoppers and set them up as best he can, assuming the door hinges indicate they swing inward.

After attempting to secure the doors, he asks his familiar, *"Thanks for all your help, Paula. Would you mind watching the entrance while we work in here? If you notice anything unusual or get hungry, just run and get me, okay? I don't want you getting hurt."* Assuming his pet rat does not object to the request, Marius will then finally set to work assisting the others, chiming in as he starts to work, *"Glad we can all share in a physician's most crucial job: proper paperwork filing."*

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

I'm specifically thinking of wedging the two western doors of S3 that seem to lead beyond the hallway and also the northern double doors in S2. I don't think we looked behind S2's northern door, but I'm fine wedging it shut for now. Marius will leave S15's doors alone, however, since one is locked, one is broken, and a cold ghost is in there still. Marius is asking Paula to keep watch in S2 and S1 but to stay away from S15. As for the makeshift doorstoppers, I am hoping he can adapt one from paperweights, large office supplies, and/or pitons from a climber's kit if another PC is willing to loan some. No worries if that's not feasible, however.

----------


## lostsole31

If you are going to wedge the doors, you need to tell me what you use and how you do it. You don't carry door wedges with you.

----------


## Ason

Marius searches the area for office items like scissors, paperweights, large letter openers, wire file holder stands, or even drawers handles that have rusted off the desks or cabinets: anything angular that can fit into a door gap. He hopes to shove the object underneath the door so that it catches on the floor to delay its opening like a typical door wedge or between the door and the frame on the hinge side so it cannot swing inward easily. If he cannot find an object that works, Marius considers jamming a chair between the door handle and the floor.

Finally, if the doors in question seem roughly as rotten as the doors that Othello had to rip off their hinges in order to open, then Marius will drop the idea entirely on the assumption that any enemies they meet will similarly have to struggle with these doors, which should serve as a sufficient warning system to the party.

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

Again, if this is not feasible, I understand. This idea at minimum requires: a) doors that only swing inward toward the party (_since door wedges don't work if the door is pulled away from them_), b) sufficient space between the doors and their frames/floors, c) objects in the near area that are angular and sturdy enough to jam into those spaces, and d) doors that aren't entirely rotten away like the entryway doors. It's a gamble, but since we're settling in for a few hours of paperwork in a haunted prison, my intent is for Marius to spend at least a few minutes to make the area slightly more defensible before he starts the work.

If that idea doesn't work, no big deal, and Marius will join the others in the paperwork sorting in that case, with Paula still watching the entrance in case any baddies come in from S1 and S2.

----------


## lostsole31

After four hours of work, the surviving paperwork in these offices can be organized into a central repository that can be used to research Harrowstone or the five prisoners (although, obviously, no information from after the fire can be found here).

It is now late afternoon. Now what?

----------


## Moriar

"*Should get this paperwork back to the Professors home or press on? "* Razvan puts to the group. *"If we are keen to read these pages then it eould be best done back near a warm fire."*

----------


## Tippnick

Zauberei says, *"I say it is close to evening and we should head back."*

----------


## SwordChucks

Hargrimm nods in agreement. *"I doubt anything good happens here after nightfall. We should head out."* He points to the ruined doors. *"If the Whispering Way is in Harrowstone, then they'll soon know someone else has been here. I worry that our unsubtle approach might lead them to the manor."*

----------


## BuckGodot

Othello suggests that we make this a sort of base camp. Do some research here, then look at some of the surrounding rooms to clear them before dark and then set up defensively in this room for the night. Unless we find a better room in our short explorations. His main argument being that since were here we may as well stay. If we head back to town, theres a chance the authorities may have either noticed our approach or someone reported us. We may not get the chance to come back

----------


## lostsole31

So, that is three to leave, and 1 to stay. So, at best one of the other two recommend heading back and it's a done deal. Or, the two who haven't said anything yet agree with Othello, in which case the group is at loggerheads.

Abrax ... Marius, what say you?

----------


## Kvard51

Abrax nods along with Othello's points, particularly the one about local authorities, *"I have great concerns about the locals, particularly those in authority.  I prefer to keep working until we have no choice but to leave."*

----------


## Ason

*"I don't want to be near this place after dark,"* Marius frets, *"Hargrimm's right about the doors revealing our presence, but sadly that cannot be helped. It is peculiar that the cultists hadn't broken them down already, but perhaps that mystery will likewise unveil itself in time. I too say we take the papers home for review this evening, and then tomorrow we can resume our efforts. As for the locals, all we can do is keep our heads down for now and pray we find more substantial evidence in these papers or in tomorrow's work that better can explain our research trips when push comes to shove."*

----------


## lostsole31

Alright, assuming we all keep to the time-honored "don't split the party" and Othello and Abrax don't stay here while everyone else returns to Lorrimor Place for a warm meal, warm home, and comfortable bed .... the whole party pulls back, and everyone loads themselves down with as much paperwork as they can carry to sift through and research at Lorrimor Place.

The party does indeed return home and are asked to clean their face and hands and remove all mud and mold and dirt from their clothes before traipsing through the house. 

Wren will actually arrive about an hour after the party gets back home, and everyone has their at-dinner debrief.

Kendra looks to the party (Wren not included) and asks, *"So, the town is nervous and worried and all abuzz about the outsiders going to Harrowstone today. What did you find out? Anything?"*

----------


## BuckGodot

Othello looks around the room with a hint of 'I told you so...' in his eyes before beginning to relate the events of the foray, wrapping up with the collection of papers set aside for further research...

----------


## Moriar

"Well told Othello. Do you have any questions Kendra?" Razvan asks.

*Spoiler: papers*
Show



If Kendra has no questions,  Razvan will suggest that "*we all get started going through these papers. "
*

----------


## lostsole31

Kendra looks confused, *"I ... just asked my question."*

----------


## SwordChucks

Hargrimm pipes up. *"We didn't learn much. Yet. We gathered paperwork to review for clues. We'll need to go back to Harrowstone for more investigation."*

----------


## BuckGodot

Othello nods his agreement, a bit of gravy and potato dripping from his beard as he reaches for a third roll.

----------


## Moriar

"*We have learned that there is evil present at the prison and some possible proof of the cults presence.  After spending several hours collecting the paperwork we thought it best to come back to look it over in a safer environment. "* Razvan explains further.

----------


## Ason

Marius nods his head in agreement. *"While we haven't yet found direct proof of Professor Lorrimor's suspicions, clearly something is amiss at Harrowstone. Even if there is no plot going on at the prison, merely pacifying its restless spirits would be a kindness to the deceased and to the town that would make it worthwhile. Hopefully we can find some answers in these papers."* With a more concerned look, the young man then asks Kendra and Wren, *"You said the town was nervous about our trip today. Should we be worried about that? I don't want to fall afoul of the local authorities, though I can't think of a law we've broken."*

----------


## BuckGodot

Othello looks at Marius...


*"Well... No LAW... but Father GRIMburrow was fairly specific..."*

----------


## Ason

*"True,"* Marius counters while wiping up the remains of his meal with a bit of roll, *"But if I recall your debriefing after you came back from that meeting with him, I thought the priest only commented on the Restlands and not on the prison itself. Did he also forbid our research into Harrowstone? That might complicate matters greatly, if so."*

----------


## lostsole31

Kendra answers, *"I am not sure what Father Grimburrow told you, but I doubt he made mention of anything outside the cathedral or the Restlands, for that is his only authority. And Sheriff Caeller is a friend and I wouldn't worry about him. But the town seems to have been experiencing the odd ... unsettlement ... here and there. And then there's the bloodstain on the monument, and the town is on edge."*

*"I actually conducted research at the Cathedral today,"* says Wren, in his raggedy clothes. *"I wanted to learn more about the notorious 'Five Prisoners,' that were mentioned in your previous studies. So, I focused on the one called 'Father Charlatan' since a person who is a charlatan tends to be charismatic. And if there was any association with these Five Prisoners, he might have been more central or found a way to take on some type of leadership role? I don't know. But what I found was that the so-called 'Father Charlatan' was a prisoner by the name of Sefick Corvin.

"Of the five notorious prisoners, only Father Charlatan was not technically a murderer, yet his crimes were so blasphemous that several churches demanded he be punished to the full extent of Ustalavic law. Although he claimed to be an ordained priest of any number of faiths, Father Corvin was in fact a traveling con artist who used faith as a mask and a means to bilk the faithful out of money in payment for false miracles or cures. He became known as Father Charlatan after his scheme was exposed and his Sczarni accomplices murdered a half-dozen city guards in an attempt to make good the groups escape.

"That's all I could find on him, though, so tomorrow I will try to find information on another prisoner. Ms. Lorrimor, you're a diviner, are you not? A woman skilled in finding the unknown? if you could assist me while these brave folk continue to look into Harrowstone itself, the two of us could keep up the research end with the papers they found while the rest of you do the physical, on-site legwork?"*

She nods. *"That would be a good use of my time, I admit. I am in the middle of the 'waiting game' with legal issues regarding the estate, and it would be a good distraction. What do the rest of you think?"*

----------


## BuckGodot

*"I think...* Othello says, looking at the table sadly, *"That I wish there were more roast... But alas... At any rate, I suggest we spend the rest of the evening researching, rest up and get an early start back at the site tomorrow. Wren, you made a good suggestion and thank you, Miss for your aid."*

----------


## Moriar

"*Thank you for your assistance my dear fellow Wren and thank you Miss Kendra. Both of your efforts are very appreciated."* Razvan comments. 

"*Let us assist in the research tonight by going through these records the best we can before heading back in the morning."*

----------


## lostsole31

Around the third, and most blatant comment (be it in words or action), concerning portion sizes, Kendra excuses herself curtly from the table (Razvan never getting a chance to compliment her) and retires for the evening.

Not a single one of you failed the very low Sense Motive check as you all unconsciously look at the discourteous paladin (Othello) who constantly berated his hostess for not feeding her guest to satisfaction ... from the bounty of her larder .... for this portion and the remaining portion of the month ... without any askance of remuneration.

It is suddenly very quiet around the table for several more seconds than is comfortable, when Mr. Evans comes into the room. *"Dessert will be served in a minute. In the meantime, it seems that I am in sudden need of a strong back attached to strong arms. Is there anyone here who would be noble enough to assist me, and by extension, our lady ... in this time of need?"*

You notice he is not asking the room, despite his words, but the four-foot-tall butler of wood and metal is looking directly at Othello.

----------


## BuckGodot

Realising his faux pas, Othello makes eyes of apology around the table, then turns to the man and rises to give whatever assistance is asked of him.

----------


## lostsole31

Dessert will be served to those in the dining room (Othello, sadly, will not be there_), and feel free to discuss the case at leisure.

*"Thank you for your volunteerism, brave dwarf,"* says Mr. Evans. *"It seems that one or more of the diners has eaten so much that the volume of dishes has thrown I and my assistant and the cook off of our pace."*

He hands Othello a frilly apron. "The dishes are there. The basin already is soaped, and there are the cleaning implements. Oh, and the extra food required a hotter, longer burning fire than normal. When you're done with that, wood needs a-cording. Materials are in the back."

Mr. Evans then leaves to go do .... whatever he does.

----------


## SwordChucks

*"Perhaps a shopping trip into town to buy groceries for the manor is in order. It would give us a chance to ask the locals about the town and help us get in their good graces. Then after we've made it back with the supplies, we could use the rest of the day to continue the investigation at Harrowstone."

"If that works for everyone, I'll ask Mr. Wren for a list to split amongst us, so we can make the purchases quickly."*

*Spoiler*
Show

After this conversation concludes, but before turning in for the night, Hargrimm will ask Mr. Wren if there are any rips or tears about the house that he could mend.

----------


## lostsole31

Wren Elbourne seems completely lost on what Hargrimm means, *"Did you mean Mr. Evans, the butler?"*

Wren looks to the group, *"You know, why wait for tomorrow, when people are at their daily tasks. Why not some of you have a nightcap at Zokar's for a drink and possibly to talk with some locals? I can't go, as I have no money, but you might find some success that way."*

----------


## Moriar

"*Should we put off the research and discuss woth the locals over a beverage or two? What would be the consensus among us on that front?"* Razvan asks.

*"As for our foray back to the prison tomorrow,  is there a different avenue of approach that we should pursue? Overall we seemed to be doing well."*

----------


## lostsole31

*"Did the road cave in or something?"* asks Wren. *"If not, then if it ain't broke, don't fix it."*

----------


## Kvard51

*I doubt Ill get much out of them*, Abrax say, pointing at his face.  *Its probably better for me to continue the research.*.

----------


## Ason

Marius's face sinks at Kendra's departure, but unsure how to properly mend the social fences, he quietly frowns to himself for not saying something to ease the tension. As discussion over how to spend the evening arise, he smiles at Wren's invitation. *"Alas, student debts keep my tavern visits to a minimum at present, Wren, so I feel your pain. But I'm more of a homebody anyways, so while I'll help with groceries tomorrow, I'll just stay in tonight and maybe see if I can tempt Abrax to a friendly game of cards. You guys have fun out there: lift one in Cayden's name for me."*

----------


## SwordChucks

Hargrimm peers into his coin pouch and moves a few coins around. *"I could afford a round if we all stick to cheaper side of the drink selection."*

----------


## lostsole31

Mr. Evans comes in and out of the kitchen and then says to Othello at some point. *"Your friends are talking about maybe going to the pub. I can finish up here if you wish to join them."*

In the dining room ... Zauberei, what about you. Any interest in going to the pub?

----------


## BuckGodot

> Mr. Evans comes in and out of the kitchen and then says to Othello at some point. *"Your friends are talking about maybe going to the pub. I can finish up here if you wish to join them."*


*"My good Mr. Evans... I have already done a grave disservice to Mistress Kendra and dishonoured myself. I'll not do additional damage by leaving my tasks to someone else to finish. I thank you for the offer, but I shall decline."* and that being said, he will do his best to go above and beyond in his tasks. If for example, he's asked to wash up the dishes, he will do so and then wash the cooking items as well. If he is asked to stack 2 cords of wood, he will stack 4, etc.

----------


## lostsole31

Mr. Evans writes something out and hands it to Othello. *"Take this to Mr. Zokar at the address listed, please. He sells a particular savory condiment we enjoy here, and we are running low. With everything strange going on in town, perhaps have your tavern-visiting friends drop you off safely."*

Zauberei, will you be going to the tavern with Hargrimm, or will the dwarf be made to drink alone?

----------


## BuckGodot

Othello will nod and take the note, and after cleaning up briefly will try to find the others. If they have already left, he will seek out the address on his own. If not, he will ask to accompany them until he can locate the address and fulfil the request.

----------


## Tippnick

Zauberei declines the outing, *"My pardon, I must decline. I owe my God some obeisance.  I will work on my magic."*

----------


## lostsole31

That leaves the two dwarves to head out together ... one for drinks, one for an errand.

Hargrimm, do you end up declining after all, or do you want a repast at a tavern just to get a change of faces?

----------


## SwordChucks

Hargrimm will head out with Othello before splitting off for the pub.

----------


## lostsole31

The two of them continue north along the road and get to town square. Hargrimm, knowing he smelled a tavern somewhere around here. For now, though, Othello follows Mr. Evans' written instructions on how to get to Zokar's place. From town square, they take the road that heads northwest towards the river. They pass another posting pole before getting to the place Mr. Evan's gave directions to ... which, as it turns out, is _also_ the tavern: The Laughing Demon.

The two dwarves enter and find a much friendlier atmosphere than initially thought given the nature of the town. Well, that is until the c. 1952 Wurlitzer jukebox' needle skips and scratches the record when both dwarves walk in. The dwarves look at stunned townies; the townies look at awkward dwarves. This lasts for about five eternal seconds before the anachronous Wurlitzer resets and the music returns to normal (before the jukebox, never viewed, disappears).

A large, moustachioed man with ruddy complexion, gin blossom, and big smile greets them. *"Zokar Elkarid at your-Oh! Master Dwarves! I remember seeing you at the cemetery. Come in! Come in! A friend of Professor Lorrimor is a friend of mine. Come, sit, sit!"*

Othello and Hargrimm are seated before they realize it.

*"The first round is on me, my friends. Would you daring souls, perhaps, like..."* and here he bends down conspiratorially, *"the house liquor special: 'liquid ghost?'"*

Othello, though you came here for an errand, you have a host offering you a free drink. Do you insult a second host this evening?  :Small Amused: 

Hargrimm, what do you do?

Both of you are seated center table in front of the stage, which is the entertainment platform for a trio of musicians piping.

----------


## BuckGodot

Othello, never one to turn down a free drink, accepts gratefully. Although he looks around, mildly suspicious at their so obvious placement on display at the center table.

But turning back to the Master of the House, he beams and says *"Very gracious of you to offer, kind sir. At your leisure, I have a missive from Mr. Evans for you."*

----------


## lostsole31

Zokar opens up the self-folded missive (directions were on the outside) excitedly. He peers very carefully at it as if trying to figure out something, even suspiciously, then turns back to the table. *"Yes, of course. I will bring back my response with your Liquid Ghosts. Enjoy the show. They haven't finished warming up, but they should be starting any minute now. I hear they are well respected throughout the Palatinates."*

He then rushes off, coming back with the drinks ... spirits which have a faint pale luminescence to them!

He looks to Othello apologetically. *"I am sorry, I can't find something to write with. Can you remember a quick message so I can reply to Mr. Evans?"*

----------


## BuckGodot

Othello nods, *"Of course."*

----------


## lostsole31

Zokar has an almost conspiratorial look about him, as if he has the secret to the universe, but with a seriousness that draws Othello inwards. *"You tell that hopped up, squished barrel of a marionette ... 'Knight to queen's bishop three: Check!' You got it, Master Dwarf?"*

He stands tall and proud, folding his arms as one who is unassailable in their position, and with a smile undaunted by the troubles of he world.

----------


## BuckGodot

*"Knight to queen's bishop three: Check... Got it..."* he smiles... Incomprehensibly... and quaffs his drink...

----------


## lostsole31

Back at Lorrimor Place, what is everyone doing with themselves for the evening as you gear down after dinner?

----------


## Moriar

Razvan will begin pouring through the records and discerning what information he can out of them.

----------


## SwordChucks

Hargrimm is more methodical with his drink. He looks it over, gives it a deep sniff and says *"Is it called Liquid Ghost because it's a spirit?"*

He takes a sip and swishes it around while doing his best to ignore talk of a knight's violent execution of a man of the cloth.

----------


## Ason

As Razvan sets off to work on the records, Marius says to him, *"You know, I never did answer your question. We survived a haunted prison, so I count today's work a mild success. The ghosts and haunts seem to be our main weakness so far, but given our resources on-hand, I don't know what else can be done about them beyond wielding positive energy. At least my curative extracts can cover some healing needs so we can divert those resources into fighting the undead."*

Marius then quickly begs leave, *"If you'll excuse me, I wanted to do some personal writing and tend to Paula before the night gets too late. Once I'm finished up, I'd be glad to join you, though my offer of a relaxing game or two still stands."*

----------


## Tippnick

Zauberei will begin writing a tutorial for beginning students of arcane magic. This is a refresher for him and an aid for anyone else who would start learning the glories of the arcane.

----------


## lostsole31

*Lorrimor Place....*

Razvan, Marius, and Abrax are  both doing a general read of the materials procured from Harrowstone's  records. Not being a comfortably couched narrative, however, means very  dry clerical things ... which in turn mean Marius and Abrax discuss the  supernatural threats they faced. As knowledge alone isn't enough  (Marius' forte), Abrax is able to give Marius and Razvan some pointers  on certain things to concentrate or meditate on when facing such  horrors, particular in the resistance of necromancy and other phenomena  that attack the spirit.

Wren, reading something else, listens in  on the ability of the mind to overcome or endure in the face of horrors,  but tries not to look interested in the conversation.

There is a  loud, singular knock of the door. It is bad form for guests to open the  door, so after 30 seconds the loud knock occurs again, but this time in  slow triplicate. KNOCK ... KNOCK ... KNOCK.

The maid, in full  night-gown, comes to answer the door, passing by the menfolk in the  sitting room (for some reason, that was a more relaxing place to be than  the study), and opens the door. Almost immediately, there is a scream  of terror!

Marius (only), what do you do?

*
The Laughing Demon ...*

The  dwarves are drinking their Liquid Ghost when the sibling group from  elsewhere in the Palatinates introduce themselves as the "Penny Pipe  Paupers."

Only seconds after they begin their woodwind ensemble  act, there is a fluttering from above straight down for the two dwarves  below!

A strange hybrid of bat and insect flaps down and lands on  Hargrimm's right shoulder, attaching itself with its many little legs. A  little proboscis of some sort lances into Hargrimm's neck and sucks out  blood, doing *1 CON*!

Othello, what do you do? There is one of these things flying and flapping 10' above the ground, and one of them attached to Hargrimm.

----------


## BuckGodot

Othello will jump to his feet and (I presume he did not bring his waraxe to the pub) seeing the creature is attacking his compatriot, he attempts to dislodge said creature with a swipe of his hand.


*Spoiler: Tech Info*
Show



MA: Stand up and close to Hargrimm if needed

Use Silver Strike maneuver so swat the creature off of him:

Attack Roll 1: [roll]1d20+7[/roll]

Attack Roll 2: [roll]1d20+7[/roll]

Damage: Unsure what to roll for a basic hand attack

----------


## BuckGodot

*Spoiler: Reroll* 
Show



Sorry. was rushing

Attack Roll 1: (1d20+7)[*13*]

Attack Roll 2: (1d20+7)[*8*]

----------


## lostsole31

*The Laughing Demon ...*

Othello jumps to his feet  and he realizes that since he was on a simple errand, he didn't bring  his waraxe  with him. Seeing the creature is attacking his compatriot, he  attempts to dislodge said creature with a swipe of his hand, but even  attached to Hargrimm its wings are fluttering and it is just large  enough and still in a bit of surprise that it jukes out of the way,  causing Hargrimm to likewise roll his shoulder away as well.

Hargrimm, what do you do?

----------


## Ason

Marius jumps up from his reading spot and rushes to the door. *"Ma'am, is everything all right?"* he asks as he approaches the terrified maid and attempts to get a view of their nighttime guest himself.

----------


## SwordChucks

Hargrimm shouts in surprise and pain as his neck is pierced. His hand lights up as he brings it to bear against the bat-bug.

*Spoiler: Combat*
Show

Standard action: Attack the one attached to Hargrimm with Banelight Vortices.

Vortex: (1d20+3)[*4*] vs touch, (3d8)[*17*]

----------


## lostsole31

*The Laughing Demon ...*

Hargrimm shouts in surprise and pain as his neck is pierced. His  hand lights up as he brings it to bear against the bat-bug. Of course,  Let's not call it "fear" of hitting himself (because remember, the party  is protected from fear for the remainder of the day, n'est-pas?) ...  Let's call it proper caution. So, the banelight goes very wide and hits  the floor. Meanwhile, Hargrimm is moving about so frenetically that he  ends up getting his belt and gear tangled with the chair he's in,  entangling him!

As an aside, while Hargrimm focused on  sermon-making, he still had a well-rounded clerical upbringing, which  included some musical instruction at least for the purposes of  explosure, so he has the most rudimentary understanding of rhythm. Well,  in the few seconds that these creatures have been about, it seems that  their movements aren't entirely random or frenetic, but are in time  with, or at least influenced by, the musicians piping!

The other  insect-bat flies in to attack Othello, but he puts his arms up  defensively, and low and behold, the thing cuts itself on a joint of  Othello's armor (*1 bleed*).

The musicians stop playing immediately as they see the ruckus and there are screams and shouts about the bar.

The insect-bat attached to Hargrimm continues to suck his blood up (*1 CON*).

Othello, what do you do?


*Lorrimor Place ...*

Marius jumps up from his reading spot and rushes to the door. *"Ma'am, is everything all right?"*  he asks as he approaches the terrified maid and attempts to get a view  of their nighttime guest himself. The maid has fainted from fright.

It  has been some time since Marius has seen Professor Lorrimor in the  University of Lepidstadt. When Marius came for a funeral, it was a  closed casket. Now Marius sees why. His whole lower jaw was crushed in  and ripped away. And at this point, the _gentle repose_ that was  likely placed on him by Father Grimburrow when the body was first  discovered has since expired, leaving about two weeks of decomposition.

The  other side of it all is that Professor Lorrimor ... is quite animate!   He steps forward and backhands Marius in the upper left arm with a blow  likely more powerful than Lorrimor had in life, as Marius takes *5*.

Abrax, you hear the sound of someone hitting someone else. What do you do?

----------


## BuckGodot

*"Master Zokar, you need to hire exterminators!"* Othello yells. He then rears back with his hand and punches at the second flying creature.

*Spoiler: Technical Information*
Show



FA: If he makes contact and does damage to the bat, he places Armiger's Mark upon it.

Armiger's Mark (Ex):  FA, when he attacks a foe in combat and inflicts at least 1 hp damage, he may mark them as his foe, even w/ AOO when not his turn.
*  The target is aware of being marked, and the mark remains for 4 rds [WIS, min 1]. 
*  Marked targets suffer a -4 penalty to attack rolls against foes that are not him.
*  Arcane spellcasters suffer an increase in arcane spell failure of +11% (10 + 1 [1/2IL]) until the mark expires. 
*  He may only maintain up to 7 marks (3 + 4 [WIS]) at a time, and he may make no more than 5 (1 [1/2IL] + 4 [WIS) armiger's marks/ day.
*  This ability functions on creatures with INT of 1+, allowing him to mark animals and other beasts as well as sapient beings.
*  Multiple armigers marks overlap (do not stack).

Attack: (1d20+7)[*20*]

Gauntlet damage: (1d3+4)[*7*]

----------


## lostsole31

*The Laughing Demon ...*

*"Master Zokar, you need to hire exterminators!"* Othello yells. He then rears back with his hand and punches at the second flying creature, connecting powerfully for *7* and getting its attention.

Hargrimm, insect-bat attached and draining you of your blood. What do you do?

----------


## SwordChucks

Hargrimm steps back from the table so he doesn't spill his drink, and throws another vortex at the bat thing.

*"Hey 'thello, tha music mighta set em off."* he slurs from the blood loss.

*Spoiler: Combat*
Show

5ft step away from the table.
Standard action: Attack with Banelight Vortices at the bat-bug.

Vortex: (1d20+3)[*17*] vs touch AC, (3d8)[*12*]

----------


## lostsole31

*The Laughing Demon ...*

Hargrimm steps back from  the table so he doesn't spill his drink, and throws another vortex at  the bat thing, hitting the thing hard and causing it to drop off onto  the ground.

*"Hey 'thello, tha music mighta set em off."* he slurs from the blood loss.

The other bat-bug takes *1 bleed*  and closes on Othello, landing on the top of his head and putting a  proboscis right into his nugget while attaching with its legs. It sucks  up some of Othello's blood (*1 CON*).

The bat-bug that Hargrimm hit, flaps weakly on the ground.

Othello, what do you do?

----------


## BuckGodot

*"What in the... Get it off!"* shouts Othello as he swipes at the creature stuck to his nut.

*Spoiler: Technical Information*
Show



Attack: (1d20+7)[*18*]

Damage: (1d3+4)[*6*]

----------


## lostsole31

*The Laughing Demon ...*

(as above) And now both bat-bugs are flapping weakly on the ground, as Zokar comes up with a shovel and finishes them off.

*"Gentlemen, I am so sorry,"* he apologizes as the combat ends. *"I don't know where these horrid things came from! you are free to come tomorrow night and your meals will be paid for and you will have an open tab, as long as you do not imbibe so much as to be unseemly or to embarrass yourselves."*

He turns around as he silently waves workers to come clean up the "mess." *"A cheer for the dwarves! For if they were not here, this evil would have fallen on the rest of us!"*

The bar cheers, and in time the musicians go back to playing.

----------


## SwordChucks

*"That's very generous of you sir."* Hargrimm says as he holds pressure to his wound with one hand, and drains his drink with the other. *"And a wise clarification to make."*

Once Zokar returns to his duties, Hargrimm will lean over to Othello and whisper: *"I'm going to head outside for a moment to get some air and cast a spell. Something about how the bugs responded to the band has me suspicious. "*

He then heads for the door to get out of earshot and casts _Detect Magic_ before returning to his seat. He'll keep his concentration on the band.

----------


## lostsole31

Hargrimm doesn't detect any magical emanations anywhere.

----------


## Kvard51

Abrax, hearing the sound of flesh on flesh, runs out to see what has happened.  Upon seeing the Professor's animate corpse, he skids to a stop, calling up his mystical armor around himself.  *"Why have you come here, foul creature.  there is nothing in this place for the dead!"*

*Spoiler: actions*
Show

Cast Mage Armor on himself.

----------


## lostsole31

*Lorrimor Place ...*

Abrax, hearing the sound of flesh on flesh, runs out to see what has  happened.  Upon seeing the Professor's animate corpse, he skids to a  stop, calling up his mystical armor around himself.  *"Why have you come here, foul creature.  there is nothing in this place for the dead!"*

In the sitting room, Wren - without casting a spell or any warning - disappears from Zauberei's view!

Zauberei, what do you do? You heard Abrax' bit. "There is a foul creature ... the dead" that is there.

----------


## Tippnick

Zauberei stands up from a writing desk and moves toward the commotion.

*Spoiler: movement* 
Show


Stand up

Move 30 feet towards the the commotion.

----------


## lostsole31

*Lorrimor Place ...*

Zauberei stands up from a writing desk and moves toward the  commotion, where he sees the partially face-ripped, animated corpse of  Professor Lorrimor!

Razvan, what do you do?

----------


## Moriar

Upon hearing the commotion, Razvan stands upright and prepares for battle against the foul creatures of undeath.  *"Lady of the Grave, please grant your servant guidance in this time of conflict against such abominations."



**Spoiler: Crunch*
Show



Razvan casts Divine Favor

----------


## lostsole31

*Lorrimor Place ...*

Upon hearing the commotion, Razvan stands upright and prepares for battle against the foul creatures of undeath.  *"Lady of the Grave, please grant your servant guidance in this time of conflict against such abominations."*

He then casts a spell upon himself, for that very guidance.

Kendra  comes down the stairs to see what the commotion, and screams in dread  when she sees her dead, disfigured, decaying dear old dad.

Paula, sitting on a pillow, looks up and squeaks in concern at the goings-on in the other room.

Marius, what do you do?

----------


## Ason

Shock and anguish fill Marius' face as he sees the rotting visage of his old patron. *"Please stop, professor! I don't want to fight you,"* he cries out. Stepping back, the young man glances about for any weapons checked at the entryway or any nearby objects he could use as improvised weapons, in hopes of wielding something in his defense against the dead thing at the doorway. If he sees nothing readily available, Marius instead takes up a purely defensive posture, looking to delay the monster until better-armed help arrives.

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

*Move Action:* five foot step back
*Standard Action:* pick up a nearby weapon or an improvised weapon if one is in arms' reach; if no weapon-like objects are in view, he takes a total defense action to gain +4 to AC
*Free Action:* knowledge check to figure out what kind of undead the professor has become and in particular if it's a mindless undead or a kind that can be talked to

While Marius does have daggers on his belt while adventuring, I don't think he would wear them while lounging around a friend's house during a long-term stay. I suppose the question of whether--_and if so, how_--one might wear a small blade at a host's house would depend on the cultural norms of hospitality in Ustalav, just as it varied from region to region in medieval Europe. But I'm fine assuming Marius is unarmed at present. However, in the future he may start keeping a small dagger visibly tucked into his boots/stockings from now on, ala a highlander's _sgian-dubh_, assuming such a move wouldn't be seen as impolite or threatening.

----------


## lostsole31

Shock and anguish fill Marius' face as he sees the rotting visage of his old patron as he cries out, *"Please stop, professor! I don't want to fight you."*

Stepping back, the young man glances about for any  weapons checked at the entryway or any nearby objects he could use as  improvised weapons, in hopes of wielding something in his defense  against the dead thing at the doorway. He picks up a candlestick whose attendant candle is currently unlit.

The dead Professor Lorrimor lurches forward and swings wildly at Marius.

Abrax, what do you do?

Zauberei in the hole ...

----------


## Kvard51

Abrax closes the gap quickly on the undead Professor.  His empty hands flash out rapid-fire as he holds no mercy for those corrupted by negative energies.  *"I'm sorry, old friend."*, he says as he strikes.

*Spoiler: Flurry of Blows*
Show

Attack #1 (1d20+8)[*16*] for (1d6+4)[*8*] Bludgeoning dmg and (1d4)[*1*] Bleed dmg.  (1d20+8)[*11*] Crit Confirm if needed.

Attack #2 (1d20+8)[*19*] for (1d6+4)[*8*] Bludgeoning dmg and (1d4)[*4*] Bleed dmg.  (1d20+8)[*13*] Crit Confirm if needed.

----------


## lostsole31

Abrax closes the gap quickly on the undead Professor.  His empty hands  flash out rapid-fire as he holds no mercy for those corrupted by  negative energies.  *"I'm sorry, old friend."*,  he says as he strikes with a quick right to the side of the Professor's  head. But in death his head has become unnaturally resilient and only  takes *3 mod* from the blow.

Zauberei, what do you do?

Razvan on deck, Kenra in the hole ....

----------


## Tippnick

Zauberei asseses the situation. Calling on Nethys he gestures dramatically.*Spoiler: spell and assess*
Show


SA: casts spiritual weapon behind the apparent undead professor.
(d20+6)[*12*] to hit AC
(d8+1)[*9*] force damage
MA: assess the creature
SwA: not sure it is swift but if so will activate domain power deflection aura

----------


## Moriar

Razvan silently stares at the former Professor for what seems a long sad moment.  *"My dear friend, I am sorry that your place in line to await the Lady of the Graves judgement has been put on hold.  Please allow us to put you back to rest so that you may rest comfortably once again.

If you try to run or return to those that did this to you, know that I will be able to track you down and place judgement upon those that have done this to you."*

*Spoiler: Branding*
Show



If need be, will move to be within 20' of the professor.

Then utilize the slayer brand (greater brand, RTA) upon the professor. Including point blank shot and divine favor: to hit (1d20+8)[*14*] and damage (1d6)[*2*]

----------


## lostsole31

Zauberei asseses the situation. Calling on Nethys he gestures  dramatically, and a translucent quarterstaff appears in front of the  professor in a direct line from it and Zauberei, and smacks against the  professor. The dead man's skin is too thick to feel the strike.

Razvan silently stares at the former Professor for what seems a long sad moment.  *"My  dear friend, I am sorry that your place in line to await the Lady of  the Graves judgement has been put on hold.  Please allow us to put you  back to rest so that you may rest comfortably once again. If you try to run or return to those that did this to you, know that I  will be able to track you down and place judgement upon those that have  done this to you."*

Razvan calls forth positive  energy with which to strike the professor, but the energy misses. Kendra  recovers from her shock and casts a spell that is not dissimilar from  the effect Razvan created, but her shot goes even wider.

Marius,  you have a candlestick in hand as a one-handed improvised weapon (like a  club). You are adjacent to the undead. What do you do?

Professor Lorrimor on deck, Abrax in the hole ...

----------


## Tippnick

Zauberei yells, *"A slashing weapon!"*

----------


## Ason

Marius calls back at Zauberei, *"I know, but no time now!"*  At that, the young doctor shifts into an offensive stance, attempts  to circle around the creature, and swings his makeshift weapon,  channeling into the blow his desire to return the undead to its  destined rest. *"I'm sorry, professor,"* he says quietly to himself as he attacks his old mentor.

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

*Swift:* adopt Aura of Misfortune stance, giving all enemies within 30 ft. -2 to all saves
*Move:* 5 foot step around the professor, in an attempt to get behind him so that Abrax can flank
*Standard:* Temporal Burn  maneuver; attack roll ((1d20-1)[*16*]); damage rolls  ((1d6+1)[*6*] + (2d6)[*8*], damage ignores DR due to  maneuver

I'm assuming the candlestick has the stats of a club,  per the DM's last post, and thus that its attack  roll is non-finesse, with -4 to the attack roll because it's an improvised weapon. I'm  also assuming it will take two 5 foot steps between Marius and Abrax to  properly flank the undead such that Marius can't get a flanking bonus on  his current attack roll.

----------


## lostsole31

Zauberei yells, *"A slashing weapon!"*

Marius calls back at Zauberei, *"I know, but no time now!"*   At that, the young doctor shifts into an offensive stance, sidesteps  around the creature so that he is now offset, but no flanking can yet be  set up at this time. Marius swings his makeshift weapon,   channeling into the blow his desire to return the undead to its   destined rest.

*"I'm sorry, professor,"*  he says quietly to himself as he attacks his old mentor, the  candlestick hitting deep into its stomach and tearing at intestines for *14*.

The  professor lets out a groan of pain ... but it is unknown if it is  physical or existential ... but its bowels are slowly unspooling onto  the floor, releasing a truly fetid reek. The professor raises a hand up  and slams into Marius' left lower arm for a crushing *10*!

Abrax, you can get to a spot in front of the professor that could allow Marius to flank on his next turn. What do you do?

----------


## lostsole31

Abrax gets into place for help Marius. He gives a straight right jab to the central mass of the professor's remaining face for *3 mod*. His follow up spinning hook kick misses.

The  professor seems to jerk oddly and falls down before disappearing into a  wad of dust. Behind him ... where Marius would have gone to ... is  Wren, holding a kitchen knife.

*Combat Ends ...*

----------


## Moriar

*"The poor professor...what horrible powers have done this to you.  I am very sorry Kendra."* Razvan begins as does what he can to lay out the professor in a respectful manner.

*"I would think to check with the priest, if not the restlands.  But based on previous encounters with Grimsburrow I am not sure that I would like to confront that man again."*

----------


## BuckGodot

Othello looks around suspiciously and then turns to Hargrimm and says, *"Those poor fellows back at the manor have missed out on all the excitement! I think we should return and perhaps have that wound looked at. You look pale. I'd hate for there to be a secondary affliction from the creature's bite."*

He then stands and nods to the Innkeep before looking back to Hargrimm for his answer.

----------


## Ason

Marius gingerly sets down the candlestick near the door, trying his best to ensure any gore only gets onto entry mats or tiling that can be easily cleaned. Once disarmed, he joins his voice to the others, *"I am dreadfully sorry, Kendra. Nobody should have to endure the grief tonight's events have put you through. How are you holding up? Shall I fetch Mr. Evans to attend to you and... all this?"* At that last part, Marius gestures uneasily at the corpse laying on the floor and the muck it has left behind.

----------


## SwordChucks

Hargrimm takes in a deep breath through his nose. *"I suppose you're right Othello. I can't believe they just wanted to stay in for the night."* He gives a good night wave to the patrons and thanks Zokar.

Once the two dwarves are well away from the bar, Hargrimm says *"I didn't detect any magic from the band. It doesn't rule them out from being connected to the bugs that attacked us though. I'm more than a little suspicious since it just so happened that two dwarves with an association with the Professor were the only ones attacked."

"I'll take a look at your wound when we get back to my healer's kit.* he adds.

----------


## Tippnick

Zauberei will step over the dust of the Professor and go outside.  He will cast light and see if he notices anyone who could of ordered the zombie.

----------


## lostsole31

Zauberei won't notice anyone woutside.

The dwarves return home.

There is no corpse left behind (not a zombie movie ... no gore). Rather, once Professor Lorrimor, Zombie-squire was deceased part deux, his body turned to ash and dust.  Mr. Evans is currently and carefully collecting that, shooing everyone else away.

Both the dwarves and those left behind are presumed to share their odd stories of the "terrors" they faced ... likely in the sitting room, with calmative teas brewed and provided by Mr. Evans.

(SO, that is where you all are now.)

----------


## BuckGodot

Once the stories of the events of the evening have been exchanged, Othello will stand and address Kendra

*Mistress,  let me first say how sorry and appalled I am that someone would force you to witness your father in such a state and that we will do our utmost to find those responsible and bring them to justice Second, I would like to apologise for my uncouth behaviour toward you and your household. It was not intended as a slight but I see now that it was. It was meant as a compliment towards your cook as I have enjoyed the delicious foods that have been so generously served to us. Again, I beg your forgiveness. Thank you once again, for the courtesy of your warm halls.* 

With that he nods to the others and resumes his seat.

----------


## lostsole31

Kendra simply says, civilly, *"Thank you, Master Marewarden. I accept your apology."*

----------


## Ason

Having already paid his sympathies to Kendra, Marius dives into puzzling over the mystery of this evening once everyone is served and at rest. *"Unless we are just particularly ill-fated, it seems someone objects to our presence,"* he says with a gesture at himself and the other out-of-towners. *"...or at least to today's activities. Sadly, as I see it, we have two options, neither pleasant. Option one is that we foreigners leave before things get worse, hoping whoever is responsible calms down. But tonight's events suggest there is no low to which our hidden foe won't stoop, so trusting in their mercy seems unwise. The other is that we redouble our efforts, hoping to unravel this mystery before things worsen. There is a risk of escalation, but I prefer directly facing whatever specter is behind this over living in fear of them forever."
*
Pausing to take a sip of tip and collect his thoughts, Marius continues, *"My thanks to Mr. Evans on this tea: it is quite lovely. Regardless, unless you object, Kendra, I believe a visit to Pharasma's church is necessary. We'll need them to reinter the professor's remains at minimum. But it is possibly the Restlands have evidence of graverobbing that may point to the villain, though I suspect we are unlikely to receive his permission to enter the cemetery."*

----------


## Moriar

*"Thank you for the tea and my condolences for having to endure this night."* Razvan mentions to Kendra.

To his new fellows he says: *"Well said, though I do have one other extension of that thought process.  Based off what little we know so far I do think that these events may have started before we arrived and may have contributed to our good friends early demise."

"Though I know it to be necessary to visit the church and the restlands, I do not look forward to encountering that Father Grimsburrow again."* Razvan admits.

----------


## BuckGodot

Othello looks around and nods his agreement. 

*"I have faced many undead creatures, but Father Grimsburrow tops quite a few. That being said, I suggest that we rest up for the remainder of the night and then seek an audience with him on the morrow to find answers to how this atrocity could have happened."*

----------


## Tippnick

*"It seems we have become a target. Maybe a watch schedule throughout the night might be in order."* , Zauberei suggests.

----------


## lostsole31

Kendra shakes her head. *"There will be no need for any of your member to fatigue yourselves. Mister Evans has no need of sleep."*

----------


## Kvard51

*"In that case"*, Abrax nods at Mister Evans, *"I'll be going to bed.  We have much to do tomorrow, and I want to do it with a clear head.  Good night, all."*

----------


## Tippnick

*"Goodnight, I am off to bed then as well."*, Zauberei says.

----------


## BuckGodot

Othello will likewise rise and after bowing to Kendra turn to Hargrimm and ask if he would be so kind as to treat his wound before retiring for the night.

----------


## SwordChucks

Hargrimm nods. *"I was going to insist. Thank you for saving me the trouble."*

He fishes out his healer's kit from his room and sets about sterilizing everyone's wounds.

----------


## Moriar

Razvan nods in agreement. *"Thank you once again for your kind hospitality Kendra."*

He then heads up to get some sleep.

----------


## lostsole31

*Starday, 26 Calistril 4711 AR
(70/ 50 F; Trace rain; Winds SE 10 mph; Dry)*

The party wakes up after a relatively restful night of sleep, and each person does their hour of preparations.*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Let me know in Discord if you change anything up for maneuvers prepared, spells, etc.

Greeting the party after breakfast in the sitting room is a series of references annotated for any independent researcher, but there is more information uncovered regarding the Whispering Way.

"Exact details on the society are difficult to discern, but chief among the Whispering Ways goals are discovering formulae for creating liches and engineering the release of the Whispering Tyrant. Agents often travel to remote sites or areas plagued by notorious haunts or undead menaces to perform field research or even to capture unique monsters. Their symbol is a gagged skull, and those who learn too many of the Ways secrets are often murdered, and their mouths mutilated to prevent their bodies from divulging secrets via speak with dead.

"I mention this very last point, because it seemed peculiar to me that a falling piece of stone would so perfectly ruin the Professor's jaw and mouth like it did. - Mr. Evans"
As people mull over what must have been a late-night pet project of Mr. Evans' .... Sheriff Caeller calls on the party again.  

*"There's been more graffiti at the memorial,"* he announces.

----------


## BuckGodot

*"Well. We should go up and have a look without delay so as to preserve what evidence there may be. Do we want to go all together or split into two groups, one to visit the good Father and one to investigate the graffiti?"* says Othello after nodding to the Sherriff

----------


## Tippnick

*"I believe we should not involve the local Pharasmans. It is just a short jump of logic that we could of raised the undead Professor to further our aims at exploring the prison."*,  Zauberei advises.

*"Also, I think we need look at the papers we found then continue our search of the prison."*

----------


## BuckGodot

Othello leans his head to the side... *"So now we are deciding not... to see Father Grimsburrow?"*

----------


## SwordChucks

*"How about the more perceptive of us go investigate the graffiti and then question Father Grimsburrow about what could have happened. Hopefully he won't prevent us from inspecting the disturbed grave in the Restlands. The more intellectually inclined can stay to start digging through the papers. We can reconvene back here and discuss our findings."

"I'd rather not go back into Harrowstone without a good idea of what might be awaiting us."* Hargrimm offers.

----------


## Ason

Marius is quiet during breakfast, still brooding over last night's events, as he processes the trauma of their unexpected 'reunion' with the professor and mulls over its meaning and potential culprits.

When the sheriff brings news of more graffiti, the young man massages the bridge of his nose while frustratedly grumbling under his breath, *"Of course..."* Composing himself, Marius then speaks up properly, *"Thank you, Sheriff Caeller. I appreciate the trust you show by letting us know: have you been able to determine anything about it yourself yet? Did you want any particular kind help or merely for us to take our best crack at it, like before?"* Turning to the others, he then suggests, *"I think we should investigate the graffiti right away, before any evidence is disturbed. But I don't see that trip taking more than a few minutes, and if we need to split up afterwards--some for research, some to petition Father Grimsburrow, some to follow any new new leads--we could coordinate from there. Does that sound okay?"*

----------


## BuckGodot

Othello nods his assent to that plan from Marius.

----------


## lostsole31

Sheriff Caeller is stumped.

Wren wants to come with to see the graffiti and then talk with Father Grimburrow.

Kendra will offer to assist anyone staying behind for looking through the papers.

----------


## Tippnick

*"Miss Kendra, I would love to look over these papers with you. Your knowledge of this place will probably be more insight than I can bring."*, Zauberei volunteers to go over the discoveries.

----------


## Moriar

Razvan nods in agreement as well to Marius' plan.  *"Let us make haste to the graffiti before it degrades too much."*

----------


## lostsole31

The party (sans Zauberei, but including Wren) get to the memorial. There is an "E" on the memorial, this time a little bit more blood than before).

Now what?

----------


## Ason

Marius inspects the E, looking for any differences between this letter  and the V from the time before, especially brush size and the likely amount of blood used. Thinking aloud to no one in particular,  he says, *"Well, the E might mean the vandal is simply painting out the name of the warden's wife,"* and points to the name Vesorianna on the memorial's list of names, *"But  who would care to do that, especially when her name's already there? Or is Vesorianna just a red herring? Hm..."*

Puzzling through a mystery takes Marius' thoughts away from the tragic return of Professor Lorrimor, and he grows more animated as he muses over the evidence facing the party, showing his first proper smile since that event as he continues, *"If blood was truly used for paint again, perhaps Mr. Evans could determine if it's similar to the V's, assuming we can impose on his kindness again. Whether the same source or multiple, both tell us something of the crime's scope. But where the devils are they getting so much blood...?"*

----------


## Moriar

*"Yes...yes...that is a good idea Marius."* Razvan says almost absentmindedly as he himself gets lost in observing the new letter.  "*I wonder what it is spelling...do we know of anything or anyone that has a name that starts with VE?"

"Should we take a sample to be analyzed?  How fresh is it?"*

*Spoiler: Detective crunch*
Show



Razvan will use detect undead to see if there is any aura left.  Then will use his lore and senses to observe the letter and the area.  Also if given time will look for tracks in the area besides ours.

----------


## lostsole31

Razvan doesn't detect any undead. It is a letter "E," and per Marius' comment, the only thing that starts "V-E...." is Vesorianna, the warden's wife. Razvan, aided by Wren, find no tracks.

----------


## SwordChucks

*"Can anyone tell if it's the same handwriting as the 'V'? And Sheriff, when was the new graffiti found?"* Hargrimm asks.

----------


## lostsole31

Nobody can really make any judgment on "handwriting with only a two letter sample size of different letters.

Sheriff Caeller answers, *"One of my deputies found it this morning on the way in to report to me."*

----------


## Kvard51

Abrax watches the goings-on with a certain suspicion.  It seems strange that the sheriff shows up just as the party was off to see Father Grimburrow, again.  Coupled with the priest's un-Pharasman welcome for fellow servants of The Lady of Graves, and his cynicism doesn't seem so wrong...

*"Sheriff Caeller, which of your deputies found this.  I'd like a chance to speak to him.  Also, the person who found the first defacing."*

----------


## lostsole31

*"Deputy Vrodish found it this morning,"* answers Sheriff Caller. *"But you have no business with her. If you have a question for her that the evidence of the memorial doesn't show, you can ask me and I can ask her."*

----------


## Ason

Marius ponders all this information and then asks the sheriff, *"Sir, would Vesorianna have any relatives or close friends left in town? Or perhaps an old social rival? It is probably a false lead, but the warden's wife has the only V-E word I can connect to this monument thus far. So if you can think of anyone especially linked to Vesorianna, they might be worth at least a visit."*

----------


## lostsole31

Sheriff Caellar shakes his head. *"Sorry, no idea. None that I know of. You're welcome to come to Town Hall to look at records."*

----------


## Moriar

*"Either someone who is very good at hiding their tracks or something supernatural may be putting the letters on the memorial."* Razvan muses.  

*"I am not sure how much more we can accomplish here.  Though if we are or someone is able, perhaps we should watch the memorial during the night to see what or whom is leaving the letters."*

----------


## lostsole31

*"Or,"* Wren muses, *"the two possibilities are not mutually exclusive."*

----------


## Moriar

"*That is a good point Wren."* Razvan comments. *"We must keep our minds open to various possibilities as to what can be causing this graffiti if not other goings on in the area."*

----------


## lostsole31

Is the party done here at the Memorial?

----------


## Ason

*"Well said indeed. Eyes open; minds alert."*

Marius then attempts to collect a sample of the blood, in hopes of persuading Mr. Evans to compare it to the previous sample. After gathering what he can, Marius will turn to the others and say, *"I think that is all I can personally do, sorry. Unless there's more here, I think I will head after any town hall documents on Vesorianna. I wouldn't be much use persuading the priests, but records I think I can handle."*

----------


## lostsole31

So, Marius is heading to Town Hall for a side research.

Is anyone going to with him?

Meanwhile, is anyone going to go with Wren to talk to Father Grimburrow?

----------


## BuckGodot

Even though he did not have much success last time, Othello will accompany Wren to see the Father.

----------


## Kvard51

Abrax joins Wren.  *I feel like we are being manipulated and I want to get to the bottom of it.*

----------


## Moriar

*"Though I think that we are done at the memorial currently, I do think that we should keep watch on it during the night if we are able to do so."

"As for the Father, I do not look forward to encountering him again,"* Razvan admits, *"but I will accompany those heading that way. Unless we do not wish to have anyone alone or some could use my assistance elsewhere."*

----------


## SwordChucks

Hargrimm tries to hide a grimace behind his beard. *"As much as I'd like to help scour the records at town hall, I think it will be best if I go speak with Father Grimburrow."*

----------


## lostsole31

*Spoiler: Othello, Abrax, Hargrimm, Wren*
Show

The fearsome foursome go to see Father Fear himself.  Surprisingly, you are shown right into Father Grimburrow's reception chamber as the priest is in (which is uncommon for mid-morning).

He just looks at you, waiting for you to explain your presence here.

*Spoiler: Marius, Razvan*
Show

The town council is present doing their various clerical jobs with a couple other minor functionaries. What do the two of you do?

----------


## SwordChucks

Hargrimm gives a dip of the head as greeting to the curmudgeonly cleric. *"We've had an encounter with an undead last night. It looked to be Professor Lorrimor. The corpse turned to dust after it was put down. We would like your permission to examine the gravesite and any help you could give in finding who could have animated the Professor's body."*

Hargrimm holds his breath as he awaits Grimburrow's response and regrets not asking Folgrit for _Eagle's Splendor_.

----------


## lostsole31

*Spoiler: Temple of Pharasma: Hargrimm, Othello, Abrax, Wren*
Show

Wren speaks up, *"Here is what is happening as I've observed it, Father. Twice now Harrowstone Memorial has been slathered with blood letters ... first 'V' then 'E' this morning, which we think spells out 'Vesorianna,' who was Warden Lyran Hawkran's wife. A rat's blood was used previously, and we're awaiting analysis on the slightly larger amount of blood from today's graffiti.

"Abrax there mentioned ghostly wagon wheels or something, though Abrax? You might be better to explain that one.

"Last night at Zokar's, the dwarves here were attacked by stirges that seemed to move to music.

"Also around the same time, the Professor came to the house, but as a zombie. The heroes that were there destroyed his remains, and Kendra has his ashes. However, it should be noted that Professor Lorrimor's face had been deformed - the entire mouth section ripped away. Very likely, to keep the professor from being able to speak via speak with dead. This tracks with information that Kendra's servant turned up regarding the Whispering Way.

"I was not with them, but these gentlemen were ... they did an initial foray of Harrowstone. They destroyed an animated scythe but were attacked by disembodied cold. But the haunts are of less import than the recent script found on the outside. The runes are written in Varisian, along with several magical incantations, repeating the name Lyran Hawkran dozens of times.

"Here is my supposition. The Whispering Way has interest in Harrowstone. Professor Lorrimor discovered something and through misadventure was killed. Falling stone work could shatter a jaw, but not rip out the tongue - that was purposeful work, with the falling stonework a cover. The runes still need to be analzyed..."* here he gives a look to Hargrimm ... *"but we think that the Whispering Way is riling up the Warden's spirit for an as-yet-unknown purpose. This either has a secondary effect of various other disquietudes occurring in Thrushmoor. Whether they are supernatural through mortal means, or mortals creating supernatural and undead servants has yet to be positively proven.

"I ask for our group to be allowed to do two things. The first I ask as a matter of courtesy, but as visitors to a loved one's grave, it would not be an issue. That is to look at Professor Lorrimor's grave to study means of his corpse's exit. Second, and that is to arm ourselves with what can be found in the secret cache mentioned in Professor Lorrimor's notes. When they fought the cold spot haunt yesterday, they were forced to back out."*

Father Grimburrow seemed completely unimpressed with Hargrimm, but listens intently to the disheveled man in the torn clothing with a bloodstained doctor's coat. He nods. *"Very well, I will send an acolyte with you as a witness. I expect a full accounting of items used from this cache ... don't just take whatever you please ... and when troubles are over, anything not used will be returned."*

Wren looks to the others. *"Is that acceptable?"*

----------


## Moriar

*"Hello good town council, the kind sheriff granted us permission to peruse the town records.*" Razvan begins with a short bow.

*
"He has asked for our assistance in a small matter and we hope to find clues amongst the records. Could you guide us to said files? Thank you."*

----------


## SwordChucks

*Spoiler: Temple of Pharasma*
Show

Hargrimm nods vigorously to Wren. *"I pretty much got that point across, I thought. If you squint your ears."* He mumbles while slinking to the rear of the party.

----------


## Ason

Marius glances at Razvan during his introduction before saying his own hello. *"Yes, we wish to learn more about a deceased resident--Vesorianna, the old warden's wife--and the sheriff suggested you would be the best source of records and information, if you don't mind helping us. Would you happen to have anything related to her that you are at liberty to share?"*

----------


## lostsole31

*Town Hall*

The clerk shakes his head, obviously distrustful of both of you. *"Do you have anything written from the Sheriff? I doubt it, because he doesn't have that authority to open up the Ravengro Town Hall records. So, the answer is ... 'no.'"*

----------


## BuckGodot

*Spoiler: Temple of Pharasma*
Show



*"Thank you, Father. We appreciate your support in these actions."* says Othello with a bow and a nod to the others.

----------


## lostsole31

*TEMPLE OF PHARASMA*

Despite being uncharacteristically "accommodating" (which is a generous term), Father Grimburrow eyes Othello with nearly as much suspicion as he did to Hargrimm. Maybe he's racist against dwarves.

Abrax, do you say anything?

----------


## Kvard51

Abrax watches, surprised and more than a little suspicious of how easy this suddenly is.  He just nods to the cleric and says nothing.

----------


## Ason

Marius nods his head at the clerk's refusal, replying with a voice of apologetic confusion and meek hopefulness, *"I understand: thank you for your candor. Good governance cannot have just anybody off the street asking for records, I recognize. If I may, how should we seek authorization? Is there a form of some sort? I want to approach our request by the book, but being from Courtaud myself, I do not know how Ravengro's local book goes in this instance but would like to learn."*

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

I recognize we already failed our diplomacy roll for this situation, but this felt like an authentic response from Marius. If the clerk refuses to give us even these directions, Marius is good to give up on the town hall unless Razvan has anything he wants to attempt or say.

----------


## lostsole31

*RAVENGRO TOWN HALL*

The clerk shakes his head. *"You would need a signed and notarized affidavit from one of the council members ... which comes from them offering a thing to you, not you having a random form filled out."*


*TEMPLE OF PHARASMA TO RESTLANDS*

Othello, Abrax, Hargrimm, & Wren walk with an acolyte to the Restlands.

The first stop is Professor Lorrimor's grave. Othello and Wren easily determine that there don't appear to be any tracks nearby the grave, and that the grave was "auto-exhumed" ... that something clawed its way upwards through and burst out of the ground, rather than having been dug out.

----------


## SwordChucks

Hargrimm approaches the grave and scans the hole left by the exhumation with _Detect Magic_. *"Necromancers usually need to make contact with the body they intend to animate. There may have been something left in the casket to do the deed as soon as Grimburrow's magics wore off."* he explains.

----------


## Ason

Marius again nods at the clerk's answer, saying with an unsurprised but somber tone, *"Thank you for the explanation and for your time. I believe all my inquiries are now answered, unless my colleague has anything to add or ask, so I will bid you good day."*

----------


## Moriar

Razvan adds, *"Yes thank you kind workers of the clerical nature.  As my companion says, our inquiries have been satisfactorily answered."* He gives a quick nod to the room and will leave in an orderly fashion.

Once outside Razvan will talk quietly with Marius as they walk to avoid being overheard. *"It seems we are being thwarted on that end for now, unless ... do we know of who sits on the council?"

"If not, should we try an catch up with the others or wait back at the house?"*

----------


## Kvard51

Abrax kicks around in the fresh-turned grave dirt, looking to see if the Professor's lower jaw might have fallen off when he escaped his cairn.

----------


## Ason

Marius shakes his head. *"I don't go in much for politics, and I don't know if this faint hope of a lead is worth the attention it'd garner or time it would take. But I'm fine to report our stonewalling to the others back at Kendra's: a failed experiment can still be a learning experience, after all."*

----------


## Moriar

> Marius shakes his head. *"I don't go in much for politics, and I don't know if this faint hope of a lead is worth the attention it'd garner or time it would take. But I'm fine to report our stonewalling to the others back at Kendra's: a failed experiment can still be a learning experience, after all."*



*"Good point Marius,"* Razvan nods in frustration.  *"Though perhaps we can search through the documents we secured from the prison or the Professors library for information about the wardens wife.  It might be a slim hope, but one nonetheless that our time has not been totally wasted."* Razvan heads towards Kendra's home.

----------


## lostsole31

*Lorrimor Place*

Razvan and Marius return to the house. What do you do?

*The Restlands*

*"I think we've seen what we can see here,"* says Wren. *"We should head to this crypt that Professor Lorrimor pointed out."*

Is a majority fine with that, or do you have anything more you wish to do here?

----------


## BuckGodot

> *The Restlands*
> 
> *"I think we've seen what we can see here,"* says Wren. *"We should head to this crypt that Professor Lorrimor pointed out."*
> 
> Is a majority fine with that, or do you have anything more you wish to do here?


Othello enthusiastically agrees they should go to the crypt.

----------


## Moriar

> *Lorrimor Place*
> 
> Razvan and Marius return to the house. What do you do?
> 
> 
> Is a majority fine with that, or do you have anything more you wish to do here?



Razvan will begin searching through the prison records and the library looking for any information about the wardens wife.

----------


## Ason

Recognizing the logic of Razvan's proposal, Marius follows his lead in reading through the prison's documents to make sense of the haul, keeping an eye out for any mentions of the warden's wife.

----------


## Kvard51

Abrax kicks another clod or two, then follows Wren to the crypt holding the equipment.

----------


## lostsole31

*THE RESTLANDS ...*

The false crypt mentioned in the professors journal is located in the northeast corner of the Restlands, near the junction of the paths known as the Eversleep and the Black Path. The crypt itself is a freestanding granite mausoleum, the roof of which is decorated with a pair of leering gargoyle statues. A single stone door with a rusty-looking lock sits in the mausoleums south facade, but anexamination of the lock reveals that the lock is broken, its clasp melted by acid and then put back into place so that to casual observation the lock appears intact. (Professor Lorrimor used a few vials of acid to disable the lock several weeks ago, then arranged it upon his exit to look like it had never been broken.)

What now?

----------


## Kvard51

Abrax stops a few feet from the stone door, again accessing his bestial senses. *"Allow me a moment to examine the area around the door, here.  I'd like to know if anyone else has been here recently."*

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

SA cast Detect Magic focused on the door.  If their are no auras, finish up w/ Scent and visual inspection around the door.  If there are detectable auras, then continue for 2 more rounds before moving on to Scent and visual inspection.

----------


## lostsole31

Abrax senses nothing about the door ... magical, or other than normal environmental for scent.

----------


## Kvard51

After inspecting the door and it's immediate surroundings using senses both bestial and magical, Abrax turns to the group, motioning them on, *"It's clear.  Perhaps I am becoming too suspicious.  But too many things aren't adding up to suit me."*

----------


## lostsole31

*"Mr. Marewarden,"* says Wren, *"to mollify our hyperencephalized, hirsute hero's paranoia, would you please make use of your armored bulwark in protecting the rest of us by opening those doors?"*

----------


## BuckGodot

Othello approaches the doors and seems to crouch down slightly as he takes on a defensive posture, then reaches out and opens the doors.


*Spoiler*
Show



He enters Silver Crane Waltz.

----------


## lostsole31

Within, a flight of stone steps leads down into the cold earth to a large crypt lined with empty niches. It is dark down there, which will not be helpful to the two humans (Wren, and nameless Redshirt Acolyte).

----------


## Kvard51

*Well, I guess Ill go first.*, Abrax says as he steps over the threshold.  *Whos with me?*

----------


## BuckGodot

Othello will of course step forward and accompany Abrax.

----------


## SwordChucks

Hargrimm looks around for a pebble, casts _Light_ on it, amd offers it to Wren. Then he hustles after Othello.

----------


## lostsole31

The *light* pebble is now the most remarkable thing about anything Wren carries or wields. *"Thank you, Father Saresun. I shall treasure this light-pebble always. As long as this light shines, let there be friendship between us,"* says while stepping down the stairs alongside the dwarven priest.

The acolyte follows a little bit behind.

No dead are interred here, it would seem from the lack of any memoriam. Everyone easily notes obvious tracks in the dust and dirt of the floor. Wren and Othello talk a few seconds regarding the tracks, but otherwise noting the obvious to and from to both doors, nothing else special is noted.*Spoiler: Othello*
Show

It seems that Wren, at least for the purposes of tracking, is a hair more practiced than yourself at following and identifying such things.

What do you do in this space?

----------


## Kvard51

Abrax walks to the middle of the room, allowing the sights and the scents to filter through his brain.  Once he reaches the center, he stops and begins seeking magical auras.  He gives his spell the necessary time to completely search each cardinal direction before turning to the corners.  

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Detect Magic from the center of the room, starting w/ relative north, then east, south, and west. 
 After trying each, he will begin again at NW, NE, SE, SW.

----------


## lostsole31

Abrax senses nothing.

----------


## BuckGodot

Othello looks to the acolyte... *"Friend, where might the items we need be found?"*

----------


## lostsole31

The acolyte shrugs, figuring you knew what you were doing.

Wren points to the north. Towards both the east and west along the north there are doors. It's a good thing he had that light, after all.

----------


## BuckGodot

Othello nods to Wren and makes his way to the door to the west.  

*Can anyone check this door?*

----------


## lostsole31

Wren peers at it and then nods. *"It is, in fact, a door. And Abrax would have sensed an illusion, right?"*

----------


## Kvard51

*I sensed nothing.  So it is, in fact, a door.*, Abrax said, smiling at the detective.

----------


## BuckGodot

Othello looks back at his fellow investigators with a wry smile and then turns back and opens the door.

----------


## lostsole31

After opening the door, Othello notes that the space immediately beyond is some type of cross passageway that converges on a wide set of stairs going downwards. He thinks he sees another chamber at the bottom.

----------


## BuckGodot

Othello looks back at the others and waves them forward before cautiously continuing down the hall towards the chamber.

----------


## lostsole31

The party gets back in formation after passing through the doorway. The acolyte follows behind at a good pace.

The party descends shallow, but long stairs into another chamber that includes a sarcophagus with a lid on it that is turned partially sideways.

*Surprise Round ...*

*S19:* Something darts in from the west to strike Wren in the chest for *4*!

*S8:* Just a hair's breadth later, the same thing happens as Abrax gets bit in the right shoulder for *3*. Immediately after that strike, Abrax begins to feel sluggish and with dulled reactions.*Spoiler: Sluggish*
Show

*Sluggish*: A character rendered sluggish by Dexterity poison has dulled reactions. He takes a 2 penalty on Reflex saves and all Dexterity-based attack rolls, ability checks, and skill checks, as well as to AC. (Sheet updated.)

*Round One ...

R1T21:* Wren calls out, slurring his words a little, *"I am poisoned! Giant centipede! Paralytic!"*

He  is visibly more sluggish and stiff, but manages to get up on the steps  away from the centipede, behind Hargrimm. He immediately attempts  anti-venom field medicine on himself.

*R1T19:* The giant centipede that attacked gives chase to its poisoned prey, biting Wren in his lower left arm for *1 NL*.

*R1T13:* Abrax, you continue to suffer as your joints and limbs are now stiff.*Spoiler: Stiffened*
Show

** Stiffened*: A character stiffened by Dexterity poison feels numb and stiff. He is considered flat-footed and is denied his Dexterity bonus to AC, even if he has uncanny dodge. He cant make attacks of opportunity.
There is a giant centipede looking right at you that hasn't recovered from its charge. What do you do?

----------


## Kvard51

Abrax strikes out hard and (not very) fast at the creature that poisoned him, hoping to occupy it before it can get anyone else.

*Spoiler: Ooc*
Show

Flurry of Blows (1d20+8)[*9*] for (1d6+4)[*8*] Bludgeoning damage and (1d4)[*2*] Bleed damage

(1d20+8)[*26*] for (1d6+4)[*5*] Bludgeoning damage and (1d4)[*3*] Bleed damage

Crit 20/2d6

----------


## Tippnick

Zauberei wonders how the others are doing and goes back to organizing documents and piecing torn pages together.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T13:* Abrax strikes out hard and (not very) fast at  the creature that poisoned him, hoping to occupy it before it can get  anyone else. He tries to smash the thing with an elbow but misses and  pulls his elbow up short in fear of smashing his humerus. The problem is  that his head kept going and slams into the dais he stands next to. His  ears are now ringing. Abrax doesn't take the time to worry and lifts up  and smashes down with his foot - what you should do with a bug in the  first place - as his foot hits for 5 and he turns his foot at impact to  rip open the chitin more.

*R1T9:* Othello, what do you do?

----------


## BuckGodot

Othello draws his waraxe, steps away from the creature closest to him, and lets forth with a battle cry so inspiring that the others feel a boost in their confidence and focus.

*Spoiler: Technical information*
Show



FA: Draw axe

SwA: Encouraging Roar [GL1, B, SwA, Allies w/in 30' +2 morale attk/ dmg]

MA: 5' step to the east

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T9:* Othello draws his waraxe, goes to step away from the creature closest to him before realizing Abrax is right there,  and lets forth with a battle cry so inspiring that the others feel a  boost in their confidence and focus. 

*R1T8:* The centipede Abrax stomped takes *3 bleed*, but is no longer overextended from its charge. It bites Abrax in his right shoulder again for *4* and the compounding of the poison continues to overwhelm Abrax as he is now staggered*Spoiler: Staggered (Poison definition)*
Show

*Staggered*: A character staggered by Dexterity poison is so slowed and stiffened that he gains all the effects of the staggered condition (except that he can take a full-round action if it is purely mental).

*R1T5:* Hargrimm, what do you do?

Wren on deck, Giant Centipede to west in the hole ...

----------


## SwordChucks

Light travels up Hargrimm's and forms a spiral horn on his forehead. He quickly uses it to add more oomph to a headbutt aimed at the centipede to the west.

*Spoiler: Combat*
Show

Swift action: Reinvest 2 essence from Banelight Vortices into Sparkling Alicorn.

Standard action: Attack the centipede to the west with the +1 gore attack from Sparkling Alicorn.

Pretty Pony Power: (1d20+5)[*9*], (1d8+3)[*7*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T5:* Light travels up Hargrimm's and forms a spiral horn on his forehead. He  quickly uses it to add more oomph to a headbutt aimed at the centipede  to the west, but misses.

The acolyte screams in terror, too paralyzed to move.

*End Round One, Begin Round 2 ...

R2T21:* Wren nods stiffly and sluggishly, but with a sheepish smile. *"I'm good now. Still poisoned, but I stopped the progress."*

With his dagger he stabs at his enemy from high ground, slicing a surgical line up the creature's underside for *10* and dropping it.

*R2T13:* Abrax, roll a Fort save vs. poison. What do you do this round as you are currently sluggish, stiffened & staggered (see above)?

Othello on deck, centipede in the hole ...

----------


## Kvard51

Abrax, feeling the poison from the centipede take deeper hold, puts all his strength into a single blow.  Forming his hands into a double fist, he raises them above his head and brings them both down like a hammer onto the giant bug's head.  He manages to squawk out, *"If I fall, I am poisoned."*

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

SA: Single Unarmed Strike (1d20+8)[*26*] for (1d6+6)[*11*] Bludgeoning Damage + 1d4 Bleed  (Crit 20/2d6)

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T13:* Abrax, feeling the poison from the centipede  take deeper hold, musters his monastic training and holds any further  progression. He then puts all  his strength into a single blow.  Forming his hands into a double fist,  he raises them above his head and brings them both down like a hammer  onto the giant bug's head to splat it!.  

He manages to squawk out, *"If I fall, I am poisoned."* 

*Combat Ends .... (and the party makes sure the centipedes are Good'n'Deady)*

Now what?

----------


## BuckGodot

*Now if were done playing exterminators Im not a healer by nature but I can offer a little if anyone wants* offers Othello.

----------


## SwordChucks

Hargrimm mutters under his breath. *"Foolish, foolish. Shoulda done this earlier, now look what's happened."* At normal volume he says *"I'll recreate the bond I made when we were exploring Harrowstone. It'll keep you safe and let me take on any poisons you get in the future."*

*Spoiler*
Show

Shifting around essence via Akashic Bond, so that Wren, Othello, and Abrax have 2 essence invested each with the Speed vivification.

Also moving 1 essence into Banelight Vortices.

Finally, Hargrimm will use his healer's Kit to Treat Poison on Abrax and then Wren.

----------


## lostsole31

Hargrimm shifts things about, and Abrax, Wren, and Othello all have a boost in base agility ... and yet Abrax and Wren are not really able to do anything with that right now (they don't get DEX to AC).

The unicorn horn on Hargrimm goes away, and his gauntlets begin to glow again.  Hargrimm gets his healer's kit to treat poison, but by the time he does an assessment on them, he realizes that the poison has already has done its work and will do no more ... and nothing but time and rest will help the poisoned men.

Sensing the danger is passed, the acolyte makes his way downstairs, sniffing diffidently at the dead bugs.

The party look inside the sarcophagus. Although it appears that Professor Lorrimor might have already raided the cache previously (as evidenced by empty slots in various holders), he didn't take all of the tools kept herea fair amount of useful material remains, including:

(12) silver arrows(4) sunrods(6) flasks of holy water(10) masterwork arrows(7) masterwork arrows that have a subdued magical aura
(5) arrows have a *moderate aura of conjuration* (exact quality unknown)(2) arrows have an unknown *moderate aura* (quality unknown)(7) vials of magical fluid
(5) *potions of cure light wounds*(2) _potions of lesser restoration_(1) _scroll of detect undead_(2) _scrolls of hide from undead_(1) _scroll of protection from evil_A thin darkwood case decorated with an image of a scarab with a single eye glaring from its backthe same design that appears on the cover of the one of the books in the professors collection that you have to deliver in a month. The darkwood case is worth 50 gp, and contains three objects of interest
A Spirit Board with a brass spirit planchette
The spirit board and planchette seem to be part of one item. *It has a moderate aura, but aura type and identification are not known.*(4) iron and glass vials containing tiny, churning clouds of vapor. The vials sitin velvet-lined indentations to the left of the spirit board and planchette, along with six empty indentionsthe professor made off with most of the vials but left these four behind.
These are _haunt siphons_.

The acolyte reminds you that everything is on a borrowing capacity, and to only take what you know you will need.

Okay, so the party's two best identifiers are not here, actually. If you attempt to ID these items yourself, that will count as the group (present or not) doing the ID ... meaning that if you fail to ID an object, you remove that option from the group of you, not just the group of you here.

Do you try to ID now, and what are you looking to take with you (as a group, NOT as "_I_ take a thing.")

----------


## Kvard51

*"It seems to me, at least, that we may need each and every item here.  Couple that with the fact that we don't know what much of it does, why don't we load it all up and take it back to the Manor to learn what we have.  Then, we can return anything that doesn't seem helpful."*, Abrax says, taking off his cloak and laying it out beside the stash.  He carefully lays out the arrows and sunrods, then uses the scrolls to separate the vials and flasks between the rows made by the ammo and lighting.  He wraps these up with the utmost care, sets the folded cloak on the wooden case, and picks the whole pile up like he was transporting a cake, using both arms to cradle the load.

----------


## lostsole31

The acolyte seems to be a decent scribe, as he writes on his tablet-backed vellum quickly, but doesn't ask for any slowdown.  *"Please, when we leave, let us close the doors behind us and engage the lock. I shall then accompany you with these items to where Lorrimor House with you while you account for what they are."*

----------


## BuckGodot

Othello nods his agreement to taking the items back. 

*"Although before we go, do we want to investigate the door across the hall to verify everything remains in it's proper order?"* he asks.

----------


## lostsole31

The other door is nothing more than a connection to the same east-west hallway.

The group returns to Lorrimor House with addition of cache items and one acolyte.

Back at Lorrimor House, the group as it is knows better than to try to interrupt the researchers just to ID ... that can come later. This means that the Marauders of the False Crypt need to entertain themselves in the meantime. 

Abrax finds a very large, weighty Chelaxian section, including a Taldane-Infernal/ Infernal-Taldane lexicon and a companion book called _Devilspeak for Dummies_ that holds his attention more than one would hope it should. Othello will pray to Iomedae privately in thanks for having overcome dangerous vermin and succeeded at their task. Hargrimm will sequester himself in his room until dinner in grumbling self-doubt for his lack of preparedness with an akashic bond with the others, covering that as "akashic meditation."

During dinner the researchers will give their findings, having found much about "The Lopper."

*The Lopper (real name Vance Saetressle):* When the Lopper stalked prey, he would hide in the most unlikely of places, sometimes for days upon end with only a few supplies to keep him going while he waited for the exact right moment to strike. Once his target was alone, the Lopper would emerge to savagely behead his victim with a handaxe.
Anything else to discuss at dinner? Magic ID will occur after dinner, and most likely they will use the library to aid their identifications.

----------


## BuckGodot

Othello will be uncharacteristically quiet during dinner, but other than that will have nothing to discuss.

----------


## Ason

Marius greets the acolyte and returning warriors, reacting with surprise at the news of the tomb's infestation and offering extracts of cure light wounds to any who need healing.

Over the course of dinner, the young man relays the stonewalling he and Razvan received at the town hall. *"**The town's records on the warden's wife were always a weak lead, so I'm willing to drop that angle. Graffiti suggests to me a personal connection to Vesorianna  anyways, and those kinds of things don't usually make it into official documents."* He then pauses to gingerly eat another bite of the meal.
*
"And speaking of official documents,"* Marius adds, *"It looks like the papers detail various criminals held at Harrowstone, though we only got through Lopper today. There might be more information there besides criminal profiles, but if that's all there is, I don't know if such knowledge can help with our present mysteries. Recent events show we must be on to something, but I'm not sure what exactly that something is. What's our next step here?"* Marius thoughtfully chews on a new bite, puzzling over all that has happened over the last twenty-four hours.

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

Marius has up to 4 extracts of cure light wounds he can offer, in case anybody needs patching up.

----------


## lostsole31

Abrax, Marius ... Marius only needed to gives one extract each to Abrax and Wren to fully heal them of the bite wounds. The extract did nothing for the severe effect of the poisoning which will come with medical attention and rest.

Wren says, *"I don't know how I'll feel tomorrow, but I am sure I can take it easy ... not need complete rest. I can continue the good fight here in researching about the other Five Prisoners."*

----------


## Moriar

*"Well summarized Marius of our efforts today.  Thank you Wren for your further assistance and of course to you Kendra for hosting us.

How went your efforts into the Restlands?"*  Razvan asks.

----------


## lostsole31

Wren gives a stunningly capable account of the adventure in the False Crypt (see above for details).*Spoiler: Perform (Oratory)*
Show

Wow. So, untrained Perform (oratory) is a *24*, for whatever that's worth to you.

----------


## Moriar

*"Perhaps now is a good time to go through those items and figure out what they each are created to function for."* Razvan says. *"Then after dividing them up perhaps go camp out at a location that has an overview of the monument in case the suspect(s) try to vandalize once again?"*

----------


## lostsole31

Marius assists Zauberei, and both refer to Professor Lorrimor's Library, and this is what is discovered ...


(12) silver arrows(4) sunrods(6) flasks of holy water(10) masterwork arrows(7) masterwork arrows that have a subdued magical aura
(5) arrows have a *moderate aura of conjuration* (exact quality unknown)(2) arrows have an unknown *moderate aura* (quality unknown)(7) vials of magical fluid
(5) *potions of cure light wounds*(2) _potions of lesser restoration_(1) _scroll of detect undead_(2) _scrolls of hide from undead_(1) _scroll of protection from evil_A  thin darkwood case decorated with an image of a scarab with a single  eye glaring from its backthe same design that appears on the cover of  the one of the books in the professors collection that you have to  deliver in a month. The darkwood case is worth 50 gp, and contains three  objects of interest
A Spirit Board with a brass spirit planchette
The spirit board and planchette seem to be part of one item. *It has a moderate aura, but aura type and identification are not known.*(4)  iron and glass vials containing tiny, churning clouds of vapor. The  vials sitin velvet-lined indentations to the left of the spirit board  and planchette, along with six empty indentionsthe professor made off  with most of the vials but left these four behind.
These are _haunt siphons_.

----------


## Kvard51

Abrax listens intently to the recitation of items before speaking, *Looks like we will need to take all of these, as we know their are haunts and undead to deal with.  And something tells me thIs spirit board is important or Lorrimoor would not have left it in the pile.  If no one objects, I will attempt to learn more about it.*

----------


## lostsole31

That finished, and the acolyte done his recording, the acolyte returns (well fed) to the Temple of Pharasma.

Now what?

----------


## Moriar

*"Let us divide up these items to have them at the ready,"* Razvan begins. *"Now this is a mere hypothesis on where they should go and of course can be criticized. First of all, do we have any archers that can make use of the arrows?  If not then the best that I could do with them is possibly repurpose them as bullets for my pistol.

Suggestions: sunrods go with those that may not be able to see in the dark, flask of holy water to each of us, each you take a vial of cure light (it would harm me), lesser restoration potions to any I suppose (myself and Othello perhaps?), scroll of detect undead to Hargrimm?, scrolls of hide from undead (Zauberei and Abrax?), scroll of protection from evil (myself or Marius?), and the haunt siphons to those of us that are unable to channel (myself, Abrax, Marius, and Othello?).  

These are possibilities.  I am attempting to spread them out but I am not aware of everyones abilities fully just yet; perhaps other suggestions or corrections?

Abrax, that is a good idea about the spirit board.  If you need assistance I would be happy to assist you in the endeavour."*  Having concluded his 'speech', Razvan takes a sip of wine to quench his throat.

----------


## BuckGodot

Othello mops up some gravy on his plate with a hunk of bread and before shoving it into his mouth looks to Moriar and says, *"I think you've pretty much hit the stake on the head with your suggestions. And Abrax, I also agree. Let us know what you find."*

----------


## Tippnick

Zauberei grabs a clw potion, a scroll of hide from undead, and a sunroof.
*"The unknown items we should leave here for further study but otherwise your distribution  suggestion is fine with me"*, Zauberei confrms.

----------


## SwordChucks

Hargrimm nods along to the others as they divvy up the supplies, lost in thought. His eyes snap back into focus and he says *"Ms. Lorrimor, do you need any spiritual assistance? You've been through so much recently, and there are several devout men here. I'm sure one of us could help should you need to talk."*

----------


## Ason

Marius nods at the suggested division of items and the leaving behind of any unidentified ones, *"That sounds fair to me. I suppose this means we return to Harrowstone tomorrow then."*

At Hargrimm's question, Marius gives a pained smile of sympathy in Kendra's direction, finding himself at a loss for words but worried over her welfare as well.

----------


## lostsole31

*"No, thank you,"* says Kendra. *"But I thank you for asking after me. It's strange. It was horrifying to see the corpse of my father, but I didn't get to see his body ... they wouldn't let me because it was too horrible. And yet, I know my father's soul is fine .... so destroying the perversion that became my father was a strange ... closure?"*

----------


## Moriar

*"That is good to hear that at least some form of good came from that encounter."* Razvan says.

*"Did we want to try camping out near the monument to observe in case the vandal strikes again or stay here for the night before we head back to the prison tomorrow?"*


*Spoiler: Tonight*
Show



If we are not camping out to watch the monument tonight and if ok with you to do so; would like to start converting the masterwork arrows into hopefully masterwork bullets.  If not, perhaps start researching in the library about how to do so and or research how to convert magic arrows (once identified) into corresponding magic bullets.  Hope this makes sense:)

----------


## BuckGodot

*"I'm glad you were able to get some semblance of closure, Miss."* says Othello smiling kindly at Kendra. 

Looking back at the others, he says *"Here's a thought, fellows... How much time has passed since the last vandalism? Have we noticed any patterns in the timing of the strikes? Mayhaps we give the fellows a third shot at it and see if we can establish a pattern so we have a better idea of when they may hit again? Rather than camping out with no clue as to when it could happen... What say you?"*

----------


## lostsole31

Wren looks to Kendra, *"It's Starday, 26 Calistril, correct? Sometimes I lose track of time."*

Anyone who wants their PC to do so nods, but if nobody does, at least Kendra does.

*"Theeeen,"* he says while slowly turning to Othello, while possessing a look of both amusement and confusion, *"that means the last act of vandalism likely occurred in the very early morning hours of .... Starday, 26 Calistril."*

----------


## Tippnick

*"Maybe he meant the one before the last"*, Zauberei says hopefully.

----------


## BuckGodot

*Thank you, Zauberei. I meant the previous incident but misspoke but you get my point.* Othello says with a chuckle.

----------


## lostsole31

*"Oh,"* says Wren. *"My apologies. I have trouble understanding terms like 'next,' and 'last' when used in the realm of time. But that was four days ago, on the 22nd."*

----------


## Moriar

"*Wren, if you would be so kind, please remind us in 3 days*," Razvan says. *"If the timing is consistent then that may be the time to watch that night.

For now then let us get some good sleep and head back to the prison tomorrow morning. "*

----------


## BuckGodot

*"Right. So then I propose we head back to the prison and do some more clearing...er... Investigating? Whatever... And give our vandals another four days. Setting up the watch the night before. Or a second option... One of us, and we can rotate out who it is each night, could observe the memorial each night while the others head to the prison."* Othello offers.

----------


## lostsole31

*"If there is trouble afoot,"* offers Kendra. *"That is a lot of stress to do a watch for someone who is a vandal. Meanwhile, there've already been ghostly disturbances ... such as what Abrax saw, or heard, from a ghost wagon. All in all, night might best be placed in the safety of a warm house and warm beds. Besides, it's just .... vandalism. And everyone needs their strength if there are greater dangers the like of what you've mentioned already in Harrowstone."*

----------


## Moriar

"*Good point Kendra*," Razvan agrees. *"Though some of the odd things that we have seen, if there is something more to these odd graffiti then would think all of us should be there.

For now though, I would suggest that we rest up for our next foray to the prison in the morning*. "

----------


## BuckGodot

Othello nods his agreement.

----------


## Kvard51

Abrax nods along with Kendra, adding, *I am not convinced this vandalism is anything other than a diversion, meant to keep our focus off what really matters.  Kendra is right.  Let us get a safe nights rest and return to the prison tomorrow.*

----------


## Ason

Marius nods as well. *"Agreed. It's also still plausible that the vandalism is linked to whatever disturbances are happening at the prison. Best to focus on that place first, as our only solid lead right now."*

----------


## lostsole31

*Sunday, 27 Calistril 4711 AR (Last quarter-moon)
Weather: 75 / 55F. No wind, precipitation, humidity.*

The next morning, after breakfast and morning routines ....

Today, most of the town will be going to the Temple of Pharasma for Sunday services.

Here's the thing, Sunday on Golarion/ Avistan is commonly the day set aside to not conduct business but to focus on one's place in the world and their relationship to whatever patron(s) they serve.

And many of your PCs are likewise religious folk. So, will you still go to Harrowstone today? Will your PCs do anything that is more effort and focus for your patrons today than most days? or, through a combination of moral relativism and the separation that you have as players in relation to your PCs and the world they actually inhabit simply gloss past that internal reality?

----------


## BuckGodot

Othello will prefer to not conduct business but will defer to the groups decision. 

If the choice is to take the day, he will conduct his normal worship day routine which will include prayer and meditation.

----------


## Moriar

Razvan will recommend that perhaps we attend services at the Pharasma church for those willing. "*Assuming that the Father won't mind, it would be good to conduct prayers and get to know the townsfolk a bit perhaps. "*

----------


## lostsole31

Kendra will go, as is her custom. Razvan is going to accompany her.

Wren will not go to the Temple of Pharasma for a worship service.

I doubt you are going to get Othello to go (but he could change his mind).

What about the rest of you?

----------


## Tippnick

Zauberei prepares to go Ms. Lorimor. *"Nethys is not in opposition of the Lady of Graves"*, he says in explanation.

----------


## Ason

Marius, as a good Pharasman, will attend the temple services as well. *"We will need the Lady of Graves' guidance for the work ahead,"* he explains, *"And she has always been part of my family's custom. It will be good to clear my mind so."*

At the temple service itself, Marius is meek and quiet, attempting to properly mirror the locals' good behavior without making much of a scene himself.

----------


## SwordChucks

Hargrimm chews his lip behind his beard. *"I'd like to stay with those affected by the centipede poison and Othello to help their recovery, but I think it would be better to make an appearance. The people of Ustalav are slow to trust outsiders, and attending a church service should make it easier for them to accept us."*

*Spoiler*
Show

Before heading to the temple, Hargrimm will invest 1 essence into each of his party members with the Speed vivification.

----------


## Kvard51

Abrax is a Pharasman, but between his animalistic features, his interest in the spirit board, and his recovery from the poison he decides to stay at the house and rest.  *"Go on without me, I doubt I would be welcomed by the general populace and I do not wish to take any focus off of Our Lady of Graves.  I will spend the day in the library searching for more information on this board."*

----------


## lostsole31

For those going to the Temple of Pharasma, you will get the sense that the party is disliked and not very well trusted at this time.

The service itself is a combination of chanting and singing. It is a surprisingly joyous affair held by the otherwise sour-faced Father Grimburrow, and the service is a celebration of birth and death. Towards the end of the service, Vashian Hearthmount is allowed to take the pulpit for what seems to be a brief allowance for secular announcements.

As the magnitude of eerie events in Ravengro has been growing, the towns citizens have grown increasingly nervous and frightened. The town council has called for a meeting at the town hall to discuss the citizens fears and address possible solutions, hoping that such a display of authority will calm everyone down and buy some timeperhaps enough for a messenger to reach one of the larger neighboring cities for help. That meeting will be at seven in the evening tonight.

The service ends, and Kendra wants to be well on her way. Does anyone tarry for any reason, or head back to the house?

----------


## Tippnick

Zauberei heads back to the house with Kendra but indicates that he wants to observe the council that evening.

----------


## Ason

Marius quietly offers compliments on the service and other such pleasantries during the receiving line to the lay leaders or lower-level priests near the exit doors. If this particular temple has an after-service tea hour or volunteer recruitment drive, he respectfully browses the affair with a faint, approving smile but does not take any refreshments himself for fear of taking advantage of Ravengro's hospitality. Marius then attempts to leave without much fuss or farewell, heading back to Kendra's a few minutes after her.

Once the group has privacy again, Marius nods his head grimly at Zauberei's suggestion. *"Agreed. While extra help would not be unwelcome, I fear local suspicions may point the finger at us instead of at whomever is truly behind events at the prison. It would be wise to at least be present for the town council meeting, for our own awareness if nothing else."*

----------


## BuckGodot

Othello will concur with the others in regards to attending the council meeting as spectators.

----------


## Moriar

Razvan will nod in agreement at watching the council meeting but for head out back to the house for now.

----------


## lostsole31

Does anyone have anything special to do at the house? Wren was working privately on researching the Five Prisoners, and anyone trying to "jump in" would just waste his time either messing up his system or making him retask to answer questions of "what we have so far."

Shall we move right to the evening?

----------


## lostsole31

Wren and Abrax (sorry, forgot about him) continue to research together, and Abrax proves an able assistant.

Marius and Zauberei try to be respectful of them, but they are also in the library, and having a rousing debate regarding history, which the two dwarves and Kendra likewise get into and enjoy. Abrax can't help but listen in, finding the subject of history - a subject he never had much exposure to himself - fascinating. The downside is that Marius takes a very dim view of sapient creatures in history, harping mainly on their negative emotions and traits. Razvan is only interested in history if some undead villain gets his just deserts.

Sunday dinner will be a bit earlier than normal. That's not uncommon, given that there is often a very light repast or a fasting during a Sunday afternoon. Wren, as Abrax peeled off more in the historical "lessons" given today, informs what he was able to uncover.

*"Today,"* Wren begins, *"with some help from Abrax, I uncovered the partial identity of another of the Five Prisoners. I say partial, because no name was ever given when he was processed into the prison, but he was referred to as 'The Piper of Illmarsh.' Before he snatched his victims, the Piper taunted his targets with a mournful dirge on his flute. He preferred to paralyze lone victims by dosing their meals with lich dust and then allowed his pet stirges to drink the victims dry of blood."*

----------


## SwordChucks

Hargrimm touches his neck wound from the bar. *"A flute, poisoned food and blood drinking pets? What do stirges look like?"* he shoots Othello a concerned glance.

----------


## lostsole31

*"They are a magical creature that looks like the unholy union of mosquito and bat,"* answers Wren.

----------


## SwordChucks

Hargrimm looks past his surroundings as he tries to recall the night with as much clarity as he can muster. *"When we went to the Laughing Demon, Othello and I were given 'Liquid Ghost' to try. It was very good by the way. Then the band started up and not long after two, what I now realize are stirges, attacked us. I thought they were magically compelled because of how they seemed to match the song's tempo, but I couldn't find a source after the scuffle."

"If the Piper's story is repeating itself, I dread that the other four might begin again."* He shakes his head. *"Of course he was from Illmarsh. A nasty place with nastier people."*

----------


## Moriar

Razvan comments. *"If whatever the cult did at the prison has awoken the spirits...and they are beginning to be able and reach this town..."*

----------


## BuckGodot

*Yes. We need to stop any further activity and put those souls to rest permanently. *  Othello says.

----------


## Ason

*"We already know our next steps. Now we know the stakes are higher than our mere idle curiosity,"* Marius notes.

----------


## lostsole31

With Wren and Abrax staying behind, Kendra leads the rest of the party to the Town Hall meeting. When the party arrives, it is clear to see that while folks are neutral where Kendra is concerned, the PCs feel disliked and unwelcome ... like they are interlopers appearing where they weren't wanted.

When the meeting begins, the town hall is packed to standing room only, with over 60 villagers inside the buildings central meeting room and many more gathered in the hall outside. Everyone demands solutions and shares reports of their own eerie encounters until the councilors enter the room and move up to the podium to address the crowd. The mob grows quiet as Councilman Hearthmount begins to speak, assuring the citizens that they are looking into solutions.

There is murmuring as fear has people doubting that the council can do anything.

----------


## Tippnick

Zauberei will wait for the council to speak bit will remain vigilant and watch the crowd. He will keep an eye out to see if anyone is acting suspicious. 

*Spoiler: sense motive*
Show

He will do.a.sensr motive

----------


## BuckGodot

Othello will stand towards the back of the crowd and use his innate ability, studying the crowd carefully, seeking out evil amongst the people.

*Spoiler: Technical Inofrmation*
Show



Detect Evil. He will spend time focusing on each section of the crowd as needed. Although it's a 60' cone so not sure how long that will take.

----------


## Moriar

Razvan will also try to appear unobtrusive but listening and watching the crowd closely.

----------


## SwordChucks

Hargrimm leans in close to whisper to the others. *"They're looking for someone to step up and solve this mess. We're already planning on looking into the cause, so the only harm in making our intentions public is that the Whipering Way will know. The upside is that we could calm everyone and maybe even get on their goodsides. Should we go for it and tell everyone?"*

----------


## Tippnick

*"Let the council show up first, then we could volunteer"*, Zauberei advises.

----------


## BuckGodot

> *"Let the council show up first, then we could volunteer"*, Zauberei advises.


Othello nods his agreement.

----------


## lostsole31

The numerous lanterns that light the hall suddenly explode into bursts  of burning oil that douses the surrounding walls, lighting the room on  fire and causing the townsfolk to truly panic. Othello sensed something  off and managed to not get burned by the lantern in the corner right by  him! Razvan, over in the other corner, wasn't so lucky and took *6 fire*!

At  the far end of the hall, the lantern that exploded right behind  Councilors Hearthmount and Muricar are dropped instantly. They are  likely in critical condition! Elsewhere in the packed Town Hall, another  two townies have dropped!

*Begin Round One ...

R1T21:* Marius, what do you do?

----------


## Ason

Turning to the nearby party members, Marius says, *"We've got to heal the fallen and evacuate."* At that, the young medical student drinks an extract of ant haul and rushes north toward the injured council members, doing his best to jump through or over the fire to reach them more quickly.

*Spoiler*
Show

With his 40 ft. move speed, assuming no difficult terrain and that the fire is not entirely unpassable, I believe Marius can move to one square away from the western fallen councilmember to a spot directly above the bald man in brown in the northwestern pew.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T21:* Turning to the nearby party members, Marius says, *"We've got to heal the fallen and evacuate."*  At that, the young medical student drinks an extract of ant haul and  rushes north toward the injured council members, doing his best to jump  through or over the fire to reach them more quickly. Unfortunately, his  jump made him stop shorter than he had hoped, but at least his jump  impressively cleared the flames.

*R1T20:* Othello, what do you do?

----------


## BuckGodot

In a loud, diplomatically authoritative voice, Othello shouts, *"Ladies and Gentlemen, please calmly make your way to the exit! Razvan, extinguish that fire!"* and he moves north towards the injured citizen preparing to lay his hands upon him or her in an attempt to heal them.

*Spoiler: Technical Information*
Show



Speak and attempt to get people to leave in a calm organized manner using diplomacy.

MA: Move north and attempt to squeeze past the occupied space to get to the injured citizen

I don't think he'll be able to reach him this round but he'll try.

If he does, SA: Lay on Hands: (1d6)[*3*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T20:* In a loud, diplomatically authoritative voice, Othello shouts, *"Ladies and Gentlemen, please calmly make your way to the exit! Razvan, extinguish that fire!"* 

Unfortunately,  he had to focus and get good breaths in to be heard, so it took him all  of his focus to do that. That said, Othello's voice was clear as a  bell, and hopefully it will help.

*R1T17:* Marius feels Paula's nervousness, but she stays out of the way.

*R1T16:* Sheriff Caeller opens the doors of the Town Hall.

*R1T15:* Zauberei, what do you do?

----------


## Tippnick

Zauberei moves to the center aisle and doubles north as far as he can go.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T15:* Zauberei moves to the center aisle and doubles north as far as he can go.

*R1T14:* Hargrimm, what do you do?

----------


## SwordChucks

Hargrimm's eyes widen in suprise at the sudden fire. Seeing townsfolk wounded, he runs around the pew to the north and stands on it.

*"Sheriff, please find some buckets!"* he shouts.

*Spoiler*
Show

Move actions: Move to the west, and then circle around to the front of the pew to the north, to stand on the bench.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T14:* Hargrimm's eyes widen in suprise at the sudden fire. Seeing townsfolk  wounded, he runs around the pew to the north and stands on it. *"Sheriff, please find some buckets!"* he shouts. 

*R1T13:* Kendra moves north along the east wall, clambering over a pew to get to a fallen Ravengrian.

*R1T11:* Razvan, what do you do?

----------


## Moriar

Razvan calmly eyes the fire next to him, *"Pharasma, grant me the power to quench these flames and see your devoted to safety*."

Grasping his holy symbol, Razvan pours water out of his hand onto the fire.

*Spoiler: fire*
Show



If the fire disrupts casting will back up 5' away and then cast.

Cast create water onto the fire. If  the fire is not out then will back up 10 feet away.

If the water puts out this fire, will move along the western wall until 10 feet way from that fire.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T11:* Razvan calmly eyes the fire next to him, *"Pharasma, grant me the power to quench these flames and see your devoted to safety*."

Grasping his holy symbol, Razvan casts a spell to pour water into the  open air and onto the fire. Nothing happens! The spell goes through and  is completed, but no water surges forth, and Razvan cautiously backs away.

*End of Round One:* The townsfolk, inspired to orderly safety by Othello, begin moving out of the Town Hall via the center.

*Begin Round Two:*  The fires begin to grow! Screams are heard as the fire begins to grow,  and Othello's impact on the crowd might not hold this round! A man to  the center-east catches fire as his area begins to burn!

*R2T21:* Marius, what do you do?

Othello on deck, Sheriff Caeller on deck, Paula delaying ...

----------


## Ason

Marius moves toward the two fallen councilmembers and states to those nearby, *"I'm a doctor: let me stabilize them so you can evacuate them."* At that, he pulls out an extract of cure light wounds and attempts to pour it down the throat of one of the unconscious leaders.

----------


## BuckGodot

Seeing that Kendra has crossed to the downed citizen, Othello moves west and speaks again, using the same authoritative voice as before... *"Well done, Ladies and Gentleman! Please calmly continue towards the exit in an orderly manner!*

*Spoiler: Technical Information*
Show



MA: 5' step to the west

Speaking again using Diplomacy to urge the citizens to leave calmly.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T21:* Marius moves toward the two fallen councilmembers and states to those nearby, *"I'm a doctor: let me stabilize them so you can evacuate them."*  At that, he pulls out an extract of cure light wounds and administers  it to Councilman Hearthmount, who is alive and conscious, but prone.

*R2T20:* Seeing that Kendra has crossed to the downed citizen, Othello moves west  and speaks again, using the same authoritative voice as before... *"Well done, Ladies and Gentleman! Please calmly continue towards the exit in an orderly manner!"*

*R2T16:*  Sheriff Caeller hops up onto the pew, and then onto the next one north  of that. He doesn't try to over yell Othello's brilliant directions, but  speaks soothing words and uses guiding hands to assist Othello.

*R2T15:* Zauberei, what do you do?

Hargrimm on deck, Kendra in the hole ...

----------


## Tippnick

Zauberei calls on Nethys to grant healing. *"Nethys let all around me feel your healing magic!"

**Spoiler: Channel positive energy _healing*
Show


(1d6)[*5*] points of healing in a 30 foot radius
*
*

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T15:* Zauberei calls on Nethys to grant healing. *"Nethys, let all around me feel your healing magic!"* 

A  wash of healing energy covers the entire Town Hall, bringing those  unconscious to wakefulness, though not affecting Razvan at all.

*R2T14:* Hargrimm, what do you do?

Kendra on deck, Razvan in the hole ...

----------


## SwordChucks

Hargrimm looks around from his new vantage point for anything that could hold water: a bucket, a collection plate, a large-headed person's hat. If he sees something he can use, he goes for it. If not, Hargrimm removes his backpack and empties it at his feet.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T14:* Hargrimm looks around from his new vantage point for anything that could  hold water: a bucket, a collection plate, a large-headed person's hat.  Not seeing anything useful, Hargrimm  removes his backpack and empties it at his feet. 

*R2T13:* Kendra tears off a large strip of her dress and starts beating at the fire on a burning Ravengrian.

*R2T11:* Razvan, what do you do?

----------


## Moriar

Razvan chants once more, *"Lady of the Graves, please grant the moisture necessary to save a fellow parishioner."* 

Then he moves to a better position to help others escape.

*Spoiler: Come on rain!*
Show



Razvan casts Create Water on the person that is on fire to the northwest.  If it puts out the fire on that person will say, *"Hurry and help that person out of here."*

If the create water doesn't work, then will say *"Move that person away from the flames and put them out!"*

Then plans on moving until he ends up 3 squares to the north and 1 to the west.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T11:* Razvan chants once more, *"Lady of the Graves, please grant the moisture necessary to save a fellow parishioner."* 

He then intones a spell and makes the necessary gestures, but again _create water_ doesn't work, so he calls out, say *"Move that person away from the flames and put them out!"*

He  then moves to a better position to help others escape, but in doing so  he has to hop over/on the pew in front of him like the Sheriff did. He  now stands on the back pew.

*End Round 2:* The  townsfolk, again given great calm by way of Othello's direction,  continue to file out in an orderly fashion as best as possible. The one  that Kendra was helping is able to put out the flames on themselves and  step out of the burning area, though in their pain and panic they do  cause a bit of disruption in the line. Councilors help each other from  being prone and move away from flames.

As if dealing with a  burning building wasn't enough, the windows along the north wall shater  as a pair of flying, flaming human skulls shriek into the chamber!

*Begin Round 3:* The fires continue to spread. Now, smoke is beginning to form lightly.

*R3T21:* Marius,  you are now partially surrounded by fire, the councilors aren't right  next to the fire, the people on the northern end are still waiting to  even move, and now there are two flaming, shrieking skulls! What do you  do?

Othello on deck, Sheriff Caeller on deck ...

----------


## Ason

Marius smiles hopefully as Zauberei's healing magic revives the others far faster than he could on his own. That smile immediately fades when the burning skulls burst in, however, and he calls out, *"Paula, get out and go alert Mr. Evans!"*

Finding himself relatively unarmed once again, Marius sizes up these new threats and plays for time by shifting five feet toward the one nearest him and taking a defensive posture, hoping to hinder it from moving further in and harming the evacuees.

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

*Free Action:* Urges Paula to get Mr. Evans, on the  assumption that Mr. Evans and the staff met her during Marius' stay and in hopes that Evans may be able to summon additional  help, if Paula can find a way to communicate with him*
Move Action:* 5-foot step northwest
*Standard Action:* total defense
*Free Action:* knowledge check to identify these new monsters

*Possible Immediate Action:* If Marius is forced to make a saving throw, he uses Inner Sense to give himself bonus to his save. If Marius is attacked or sees Kendra or a councilmember attacked, he uses Spilled Salt to give a penalty to the attack roll. Marius uses his immediate action at the first opportunity, so whatever triggers it first is what gets affected by the maneuver.

----------


## BuckGodot

Othello moves in towards the central aisle away from the flames and continues speaking calmly and encouraging people to exit the building.

*Spoiler: Technical Information*
Show



MA: move 10' to the central aisle

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T21:* Marius smiles as Zauberei's healing magic hopefully revives the others  far faster than he could on his own. That smile immediately fades when  the burning skulls burst in, however, and he calls out, *"Paula, get out and go alert Mr. Evans!"*

Finding himself relatively unarmed once again, Marius sizes up  these new threats and plays for time by shifting five feet toward the  one nearest him and taking a defensive posture, hoping to hinder it from  moving further in and harming the evacuees. 

*R3T20.5:* Paula leaps from Marius' jacket on the now blasted open window, and scuttles down and out of sight.

*R3T20:*  Othello moves in towards the central aisle away from the flames and  continues speaking calmly and encouraging people to exit the building.  Unfortunately, his focus on his own movement is not enough to keep  people from a more panicked exit at this time.*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show

It takes a  FRA to use Diplomacy to get people in this situation to be more guided  and efficient, and you were focused on movement.

*R3T16:* Sheriff Caeller, no longer hearing Othello's voice calls out, *"Somebody cajole or threaten these folk outta' here!"*

He  then hops to the next pew northwards while pulling out his strange  contraption. There is a terrific roar and a belch of fire and smoke from  his sidearm, and the flaming skull due north of him at the end of the  Town Hall gets struck for *6* (the same one Marius is next to). The sheriff speed loads his pistol.

*R3T15:* Zauberei, what do you do?

Hargrimm on deck (but not nearly as much as all of his gear), Kendra in the hole ...

----------


## Tippnick

He quickly looks at the flaming skulls to see what they are. 

*"Friends, citizens, we need to proceed as quickly as possibly out the doors. The fire will spread rapidly and we need to get out so we can bring the proper tools to put out the fire. Shovels of dirt and buckets of water are what we need.  Make sure the fire doesn't spread to other buldings So please hurry in the safest possible way!"
"Lady Kendra this way!"* , directs Zauberei. 

*Spoiler: diplomacy*
Show


Diplomacy to get everyone out

----------


## SwordChucks

Having heard aloud the same words he was preparing himself to say, Hargrimm calls out *"Razvan! A container! You'll need a container!"* He demonstrates by casting _Create Water_ into his now empty backpack, stepping along the pew, and flinging the water at the flaming bit closest to himself.

*Spoiler: Combat*
Show

Standard action: Cast Create Water into the main section of the backpack.
5ft step east.
Move action?: Dump water on the now adjacent fire.

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T14:* Having heard aloud the same words he was preparing himself to say, Hargrimm calls out, *"Razvan! A container! You'll need a container!"* 

He demonstrates by casting _Create Water_  into his now empty backpack, stepping along the pew, and gets ready to  fling the water.*Spoiler: Fighting Fires*
Show

It takes a CM check, and a big  gulp of water like that gets a bonus .... but a CM check comes by way of  spending a SA, not just a MA.

*R3T13:*  Kendra makes her way up the far northeastern corner, casts a spell, and  the same effect erupts forth from her as did from an ally, but her _disrupt undead_ misses.

*R3T11:* Razvan, what do you do?

Skulls on deck and in the hole ...

----------


## Moriar

Razvan calmly steps forward near the sheriff and with a flick of the wrist his pistol appears in his hand.

Then he let's off two quick shots at the same skull the sheriff shot at.

*Spoiler: rapid shot*
Show



Moves 5' to the north west to hopefully be within 30' of the skull to the north.

Then with with point blank and rapid shot and touch attack

To hit (1d20+6)[*24*] and damage (1d8+2)[*7*]

To hit (1d20+6)[*17*] and damage (1d8+2)[*9*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T11:* Razvan calmly steps forward near the sheriff and  with a flick of the wrist his pistol appears in his hand. Then he let's  off two a shot at the same flaming skull the sheriff shot at, and it  disappears in a puff of smoke and flame. He says a quick command word,  and powder and shot flies from his bandolier into his gun, and then he  shoots at the other flaming skull. Despite the distance, standing on the  pew helps him as he is cleared of any cover from the townsfolk, and the  second shot reports and the other flaming skull bursts into  nothingness.

*End Round 3:* The townsfolk, calmly transferred to Zauberei's leadership, continue to exit Town Hall in surprisingly orderly fashion.

*Begin Round 4:*  The fire continues to grow. In doing so, Marius takes *4 fire* and Razvan takes *1 fire* for the fires growing into their areas. Though burned, they both are able to keep from catching fire, but need to move!

*R4T21**:* Marius, you expended your _inner sense_  to keep from catching fire (nothing could stop you from getting  burned). Roll a Fort save to not suffer smoke inhalation. What do you  do?

Othello on deck, Sheriff Caeller in the hole ...

----------


## Ason

Surrounded by flames and hearing gunshots go off, though unsure of their success, Marius coughs as the smoke attempts to swirl into his lungs. With nowhere else to go and little to offer in this fight, the young doctor hurls himself out the broken window.

If he is able, once Marius is outside, he turns back toward the window and offers a hand to help anybody else inside in that corner that is increasingly trapped by flames. Calling out to them, he says, *"If the flames are too high to get past, grab hold of me here!"*

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

*Fort Save:* (1d20+9)[*26*]

I don't know if there should be an aid another check of some sort for Marius to help other people escape via the windows, so I'll leave that roll to the DM. I could see him attempting to catch the others, if they're likewise making blind leaps, or offering his hand as a support to lean on if they can see him. Marius and I are trusting those people to judge for themselves the right course of action, since we don't know their physical ability or how bad the fire is inside anymore.

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T21**:* Surrounded by flames and hearing gunshots go off, though unsure of their  success, Marius coughs as the smoke attempts to swirl into his lungs.  With nowhere else to go and little to offer in this fight, the young  doctor hurls himself out the broken window.

If he is able, once Marius is outside, he turns back toward the window  and offers a hand to help anybody else inside in that corner that is  increasingly trapped by flames. Calling out to them, he says, *"If the flames are too high to get past, grab hold of me here!"* 

*R4T20:* Othello,  what do you do? You heard Marius' words, but you don't see him. The  only ally you see is Hargrimm, and an aisle full of townsfolk coughing,  hoping to get out, and Zauberei's control over them possibly breaking  down.

Sheriff Caeller on deck, Zauberei in the hole ...

----------


## BuckGodot

Seeing that all the injured seem to have been cared for, Othello once again resumes his encouraging of people to calmly evacuate.

*"Well done, friends! Let's keep quickly moving in an orderly fashion! Once outside, organize water to be brought so we can try to save the hall!"*

*Spoiler: Technical Information*
Show



Diplomacy to encourage quick evacuation.

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T20:* Seeing that all the injured seem to have been cared for, Othello once  again resumes his encouraging of people to calmly evacuate. *"Well done, friends! Let's keep quickly moving  in an orderly fashion! Once outside, organize water to be brought so we  can try to save the hall!"* 

*R4T16:*  Hearing Othello not do as well as he could, coughing some, he adds to  Othello's exhortations. The Sheriff is not much of a people person at  all, but the little bit he does is enough to help Othello possibly  achieve a measure of success.

*R4T15:* Zauberei, roll a Fort save. What do you do?

Hargrimm on deck, Kendra in the hole ...

----------


## Tippnick

Zauberei will moves as far as he south along with crowd. 
*Spoiler*
Show


Fortitude save (d20+5)[*22*]
If he can focus he will use a standard action to enact his magical Epiphany feat to prepare Endure Elements in his open 1st level spell slot.

----------


## SwordChucks

Hargrimm takes a deep breath in preparation for the smoke he expects to create. Then he dumps his half filled pack onto the fire due east of himself.

*Spoiler: Combat*
Show

Standard action: Attempt to douse the fire with a firefighting combat maneuver and six gallons of water.

Fight fire with fire water: (1d20+3)[*8*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T15:* Zauberei moves 15, to the south, squeezing and  jostling along with townsfolk when he suddenly stops. He has an idea he  thinks which may or may not help ....

*R4T14:*  Hargrimm takes a deep breath in preparation for the smoke he expects to  create, but he breaths from the air pocket at the top of his bag so he  has a good breath despite the smoke.. Then he dumps his half filled pack  onto the fire due east of  himself. Unfortunately, he isn't trained on how to apply water to a fire  for maximum effect, so he simply upturns the backpack. There's a lot of  hissing steam and guttering smoke, but it fails as a fire-fighting  effort.

*R4T13:* Kendra just pushes through the crowd as best she can, heading south.

*R4T11:* Razvan, what do you do? Roll a Fort save (smoke inhalation). You take *3 fire* from standing in an area of fire.

Townies on deck, fire in the hole ...

----------


## Moriar

*"How are we doing? Is the building clear?"* Razvan asks

*cough* cough*


*Spoiler: Fire*
Show



Fort save: (1d20+7)[*26*]

If on fire and or suffering from smoke inhalation will say,* "I need some help here."*

If able will move out of the fire to a place that is safe from the fire and try to help guide people out of the building.  If building is empty then will leave the building.

If on fire will move out of the fire and then attempt to put himself out. 

If he is on fire and can't move, will attempt to put himself out and then move out of the fire squares.

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T11:* Razvan tries to ask about others, but he knows  to move out of the fire first. He steps a few feet out of the fire while  still standing on the pew to see several townsfolk facing south in a  line. *"How are we doing? Is the building clear?"* Razvan asks. **cough* cough** 

He then aids Othello and the Sheriff in trying to get people out in an orderly fashion.

*End Round 4:*  The mass exodus continues, townsfolk in a mental panic and coughing,  but being guided to more efficiency through the combined efforts of  Othello, Zauberei, and Razvan.

*Begin Round 5:* The fire ... continues to grow. And this time, it is so hot, and this time ... Othello (*5 fire*), Hargrimm (*5 fire*), Marius (*8 fire*), and Razvan (*2 fire*) get caught by the fire!

Othello, Hargrimm, Marius, and Razvan, roll Ref saves to not catch fire!

----------


## Moriar

*Spoiler: Fire bad*
Show



Reflex roll to avoid fire: (1d20+9)[*23*]

----------


## BuckGodot

*Spoiler: Hot shots...*
Show



Reflux save: (1d20+6)[*10*]

----------


## Ason

*Spoiler: spicy*
Show

(1d20+8)[*14*]

Spending two points of inspiration in order to add it to the save: (1d6)[*2*]

----------


## SwordChucks

*Spoiler: Reflex save*
Show

Trying to avoid entering the crazy world of Arthur Brown: (1d20+5)[*18*]

----------


## lostsole31

Of the three standing in fire, Marius almost catches, but quickly eyes a  pitcher of water and tosses it on himself. Othello, however, isn't so  lucky as he catches fire!  :Eek: 

*R5T21:* Marius,  your readied action to aid someone that wanted to get launched out of  the window didn't happen. You are completely surrounded and in the fire,  and the only safe way is for you to jump out the window at this point.  What do you do? Before doing that, roll a Fort save vs. smoke inhalation.

Othello on deck, Sheriff Caeller in the hole ...

----------


## Ason

With no one taking up his offer of assistance out the window, Marius ceases dawdling and  jumps out the window himself. Once he is back on his feet outside, he backs away  from the burning building to both better consider next steps in the relief effort and to breathe in some cleaner air.

*Spoiler*
Show

Fort Save: (1d20+9)[*13*]

Spending 2 Inspiration to boost the save: (1d6)[*6*]

----------


## BuckGodot

Othello, doing the best he can to resist the urge to panic, attempts to move to the nearest unoccupied area and, recalling his time in dwarven elementary school, stops, drops, and rolls hoping to extinguish the flames.

*"Ooh! Hot! Hot! Hot! Oh way oh way!"*

*Spoiler: Technical Information*
Show



MA: Move to nearest unoccupied square and do as above.

Fort Save: (1d20+8)[*23*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T21:* With no one taking up his offer of assistance out the window, Marius  ceases dawdling and  jumps out the window himself. Once he is back on  his feet outside, he backs away  from the burning building to both  better consider next steps in the relief effort and to breathe in some  cleaner air.

*R5T20:* Othello's heavy equipment helps him, as he only takes *1 fire*  from burning. Othello, doing the best he can to resist the urge to  panic, tumbles awkwardly over the pew in front of him - the only spot  nearby that isn't occupied by people or fire - and recalling his time in  dwarven  elementary school, stops, drops, and rolls hoping to extinguish the  flames.

*"Ooh! Hot! Hot! Hot! Oh way oh way!"*

He  is successful, but now he is prone. This is NOT the best place to be  with this much fire. That said, the air quality down low is marginally  better than at dwarven head-height.

*R5T16:*  Sheriff Caeller isn't a great people person, so instead of doing  Othello's tactice of nice-and-orderly, he shouts at the remaining  councilors and townsfolk to get the hell out of the building. He doesn't  do a good job. Not only is he feeling the effects of smoke inhalation,  but fire of this magnitude is LOUD!

*R5T15:* Zauberei, what do you do?

Hargrimm on deck, Kendra in the hole ...

----------


## Tippnick

*Spoiler: If then*
Show


Fortitude (d20+5)[*22*]
If he succeeds he will cast Endure Elements fire as a standard
And then walk as far as he can to exit the building. 
If he fails he will just walk as far as he can to exit the building. 

Once he exited he says,
*"Everyone who is hurt gather around* *me."*

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T15:* Zauberei casts _endure elements_ on himself. Once out and away some, he calls out, *"Everyone who is hurt gather* *around me."* 

*R5T14:* Hargrimm, you take *4 fire*  from standing in a burning area. Please roll a Fort save vs. smoke  inhalation. Roll a Ref save or begin burning. THEN let me know what you  do for your action.

Kendra on deck, Razvan in the hole ...

----------


## SwordChucks

*Spoiler: Saving Throws*
Show

Fortitude save: (1d20+12)[*30*]

Reflex save: (1d20+5)[*17*]

----------


## SwordChucks

Hargrimm empowers his ability to heal and lets loose a wave of energy. Then he hurries out of the fire and as far south as he can.

*Spoiler: Combat*
Show

Swift action: Move two essence into Veil-woven Channel.
Standard action: Channel Energy to heal the living, and giving everyone healed a +2 to Fortitude saves.
Move action: Move southwest then continue south as far as possible.

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T14:* Hargrimm proves his dwarvenliness by ignoring  the smoke, but also keeps from getting lit on fire. Hargrimm empowers  his ability to heal and lets loose a wave of energy (*6 PE*,  and +2 Fort saves). Then he hurries out of the fire and as far south as  he can. He can't go diagonally because of the pew, and with the mix of  bodies, he is squeezing in with the younger of the female councillors.

*R5T13:*  Kendra does a good job of ignoring the smoke and regaining order as the  sheriff's scare tactics weren't working, before trying to move herself a  little bit.

*R5T11:* Razvan, you take 5 fire  damage as you are standing in a square with fire. Please roll a Fort  save vs. smoke inhalation, and a Ref save to keep from catching fire.  Then, let me know your actions.

Townsfolk on deck, Fire in the hole!

----------


## Moriar

"Time to get out of here people." Razvan painfully says.



*Spoiler: Fire Still Bad!*
Show



Fort save: (1d20+7)[*23*]

Reflex save: (1d20+9)[*27*]

If able will then move out of the fire, survey the area and then help the rest get out.

If there is no where to go without fire then will head out of the building.

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T11:* *"Time to get out of here people."* Razvan  painfully says. He steps out of the fire, using his speed to pat down  any fires tempted to begin on him, but that effort cost him too much  time so he can't spend it talking ... so he simply removes his own body  as an obstacle by getting just outside and free of the fire, most of the  pressing throng, and the smoke. 

*End Round 5:*  Thanks to Kendra taking over, the townsfolk - despite mounting smoke and  panic - continue out of Town Hall in an orderly fashion. Sheriff  Caeller, from somwhere in the middle of the structure calls out, *"Looks clear center!"*

*Begin Round 6:* Sounds of Kendra and Othello screaming in pain as the fire grows into their areas!

Othello,  roll a Ref save to keep from initially catching fire! You took *12 fire * damage as the fire is now far hotter all concentrated. (Note, not your  turn yet, just a saving throw.)

----------


## BuckGodot

*Spoiler: Come on, Baby light my fire...*
Show



Reflex save


(1d20+6)[*18*]

----------


## lostsole31

Othello, since he's on the ground, does a quick roll around to keep from  catching fire, but he's still prone and in a fiery space, so ...

*R6T21:* Marius,  you are on the back end of the Town Hall, about 15' from the wall.  Smoke and flame billows out of the building via the open window. What do  you do?

Othello on deck and prone in a fiery spot, Sheriff Caeller in the hole ...

----------


## Ason

Marius jogs around the outside of the building toward the front where the evacuees are gathering, keeping at least five feet away from the building to avoid suffering any further fire damage.

If he manages to spot a group of citizens loitering about, he calls out to them, *"Grab your buckets! Form a bucket brigade!"*

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

*Full-Round Action:* Run, with a base land speed of 40 feet

If Marius needs to stand up on this turn and thus is not able to run, he instead spends as much movement as he can to get near the front.

----------


## BuckGodot

Othello stands up and attempts to move to the nearest space that isn't on fire.


*Spoiler: Technical information*
Show



Fort Save: (1d20+8)[*28*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R6T21:* Marius stands up, and then jogs around the outside of the building toward the front where  the evacuees are gathering, keeping at least five feet away from the  building to avoid suffering any further fire damage.

*R6T20:* Othello, before you do anything else, you take *6 fire*. Roll a Ref save to not catch fire!

----------


## lostsole31

*R6T20:* Othello stands up, and attempts to move to the  nearest space that isn't on fire. He moves through a flaming area  quickly, only taking *2 fire*. Seeing the Sheriff, he gets closer to him.

*R6T16:* The Sheriff reaches for something Othello doesn't see. Outside, the Sheriff appears with Kendra in a fireman's carry.

*R6T15:* Zauberei, what do you do? You are safely outside.

Hargrimm on deck, Kendra in the hole ...

----------


## Tippnick

Zauberei will delay until more injured gather near him- he will then channel.

*Spoiler: possible channel*
Show


If a few injured people he will channel
(d6)[*3*] channel positive healing energy

----------


## lostsole31

*R6T15:* Zauberei delays ...

*R6T14:* Hargrimm, roll a Fort save and a Ref save. You take *10 fire* damage. What do you do?

Kendra on deck, Razvan in the hole, Zauberei delaying ...

----------


## SwordChucks

*Spoiler: Saves*
Show

Fort save: (1d20+12)[*25*]
Ref save: (1d20+5)[*12*]


Hargrimm lets out another wave of healing before hustling out the door, carrying a disappointingly empty backpack.

*Spoiler: Combat*
Show

Standard action: Channel Energy to heal the living, using the bonus from Veil-woven Channel to increase fortitude saves.
Move action: Move as far south as possible.

Channel Energy: (2d6+1)[*6*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R6T14:* Hargrimm has caught fire! He lets loose with a  burst of healing that affects Othello and everyone else, and then his  burning form comes tearing out of the building and south, but not before  taking *5 fire* from the fire he goes through, which in turn burns away and destroys the depressingly empty backpack he was holding.

*R6T13:* Kendra  asks the Sheriff to let go of her. She slides off his shoulder and  steps over to give Aid to Hargrimm should he try to get the flames on  him out.

*R6T11:* Hargrimm is burning. You don't see Othello or Marius. Razvan, what do you do?

----------


## Moriar

Razvan will try to put out the fires on Hargrimm.  "*That is enough fire for you today my friend."*


*Spoiler: Firefighter* 
Show




Grabbing loose dirt he will try to smother the flames and or pat them out.

If he can't put it out or not allowed to will also try to assist putting it out.

----------


## lostsole31

*R6T11:* Razvan will try to put out the fires on  Hargrimm, but as with Kendra, the best he can do is Aid Hargrimm's own  actions at this time.  "*That is enough fire for you today my friend."* 

*End Round 6:*  The townsfolk mill about, looking on at their obviously lost Town Hall  with a mixture of fear and sadness. Meanwhile, the councilors are  starting to organize bucket brigades.

*Begin Round 7:* The fires inside continue to grow, and now encompass part of the outer portion and the roof. 

*R7T21:* Marius,  townsfolk started off to begin a bucket brigade, but looking at the  roaring building, you realize that now the brigade's job is to create a  fire line. The Town Hall is definitely lost. What do you do, if  anything?

Othello on deck, Sheriff Caeller in the hole ...

----------


## Tippnick

Zauberei walks to the biggest group and do his channel.

----------


## lostsole31

Zauberei moves to the largest group of people coughing and dealing with minor burns and the like, and uses his channel for *6 hp* effect.

Marius' turn.

----------


## Ason

Seeing the bucket brigades already forming from afar, Marius continues jogging around the town hall until he can see the front entrance, worried over his friends' welfare and wondering what their next steps are. When he finishes jogging over, Marius stops to catch his breath, having been struggling against smoke and physical exertion without pause for some time.

----------


## lostsole31

*R7T21:* Seeing the bucket brigades already forming from afar, Marius continues  jogging around the town hall until he can see the front entrance,  worried over his friends' welfare and wondering what their next steps  are. When he finishes jogging over, Marius stops to catch his breath,  having been struggling against smoke and physical exertion without pause  for some time.

*Round Count Ends....*

There is a loud crack as the roof of the burning simply falls in on itself and really lets loose with smoke and heat. The bucket brigade is well underway to keep the fire contained ... but the fire itself is going to have to burn itself out.

Kendra looks around and asks, *"Where is Othello Marewarden?"*

----------


## Kvard51

Back at the house, Abrax wakes in a cold sweat with the smell of bacon sizzling in his nostrils...

----------


## Tippnick

Zauberei will use Arcane Bond to recast Endure Elements fire and cast it on Razvan. 

*"Let's go in and find Othello and the sheriff"*, Zauberei directs.

----------


## lostsole31

The Sheriff is okay, having brought Kendra out of the Town Hall in a fireman's carry.

_Endure elements_ is not "targeted." It is NOT _resist energy_, and does nothing regarding smoke inhalation, but might help with a hot environment, even though it doesn't help with direct fire damage.

Zauberei, Razvan ... are you sure you want to go strolling into a burning building?

----------


## Tippnick

Zauberei walks to the door of the council building  and will feel the heat break through his endure elements protection. He then sags in resignation. However he will hope a channel of positive energy can get to Othello. 


*Spoiler: channel positive energy* 
Show

(d6)[*4*]

----------


## SwordChucks

*"Wasn't he just behind me?"* a still smoldering Hargrimm says as he stands.

*"I can protect one of you from smaller fires and I'll send healing from as close as I can get."*

*Spoiler*
Show

Hargrimm will cast Resist Energy: Fire on whomever claims it. Then he will get as close to the doors as he can to channel energy to heal the living with a bonus to Fortitude saves.

----------


## Ason

Marius coughs, winces, and finally sags in defeat at the realization of Othello's absence. At Hargrimm's offer, Marius shakes his head. *"I'm likely not strong enough to haul him out, but here's an curing extract to revive him for whoever is."*

*Spoiler: mechanics*
Show

Marius will give his remaining Cure Light Wounds extract to whoever volunteers, either for their personal use or for use on Othello.

----------


## Moriar

*"I might be able to drag him out if he is still in there. I will try. Though unless you can channel negative energy, I don't know if it wpuld help."* Razvan says.  Then he tears off some fabric to tie around his mouth and prepares to go back in.


*Spoiler: fire protection* 
Show



Razvan will accept the fire resistance. Then taking a deep breath will go back in keeping low.  Using senses will look for Othello and drag him outside.

----------


## Tippnick

*"I can heal you with a negative channel."*, Zauberei responds.

----------


## lostsole31

Razvan steps into the fiery building. Which way does he go? Also, roll a Fort and a Ref save.

----------


## Moriar

*"Where did anyone see him last? Tell me which way.*"  Razvan states as he heads in keeping low. 


*Spoiler: Search*
Show



Fort save (1d20+7)[*20*]

Reflex save (1d20+9)[*22*]


Will keep low and head straight in 10 feet then circle clockwise until movement used up or he finds Othello. 

If he finds Othello will drag him out.

----------


## Tippnick

> *"Where did anyone see him last? Tell me which way.*"  Razvan states as he heads in keeping low. 
> 
> 
> *Spoiler: Search*
> Show
> 
> 
> 
> Fort save [roll0]
> ...



*"He wasn't too far in, down the center aisle last I saw. Maybe 20 feet."*, Zauberei shouts to Razvan.

----------


## Moriar

Listening to Zauberei Razvan will move in that direction. 

*Spoiler: Search and Rescue*
Show



Adjusting to that info Razvan will move in low 20' in.  Then start spiraling out from there clockwise until movement used up or finds Othello.

If he finds Othello, will drag him to hopefully outside ir at least as far as possible.

If he finds Othello, will say "*Found him! Trying to get him out now."*

----------


## lostsole31

*Spoiler: Razvan*
Show

Razvan ... I am PMing you.

Outside, people hear Razvan shouting, but the noise of the fire is enough to keep from knowing exactly what he is saying.

Okay, anyone BUT Razvan, what do you do?

----------


## Tippnick

After a count of six Zauberei will channel negative energy to heal the Dhampir.
*Spoiler: channel*
Show


(2d6)[*10*]

----------


## SwordChucks

Hargrimm joins Zauberei by channeling healing to hopefully reach Othello. He shouts *"Othello!"* over and over to give the dwarf a direction to head towards.

*Spoiler*
Show

Channel Energy to heal the living, with a +2 to Fortitude saves.

Channel: (2d6+1)[*7*]

----------


## lostsole31

The negative energy goes inside conflagration. For a brief second, there is a cry ... a scream, really ... telling of unendurable pain. It only lasts a second before it stops, and it is a mercy when it does.

----------


## lostsole31

It takes several hours to fully put out the fire, and even then there are still smoldering areas.  Once it is safe enough, the remaining party moves in, clearing what they can ... and finally find the charred remains of two figures ... obviously those of Othello and Razvan. They were in the very middle of the building.

----------


## Tippnick

*"Less than a minute and two heroes lost their lives. I will remember each for their sacrifice.  Both could of easily survived. But they gave their lives trying to help others"*, Zauberei says in sorrow.

----------


## Ason

Marius shakes his head, clearly wanting to say something but at a loss for words. *"It should have been me,"* he finally mutters before returning to the grim work of clearing the building and recovering the bodies of the dead.

----------


## lostsole31

Mr. Evans shows up, a rat perched on his shoulder. *"What has happened here?"* he says almost absently while going to Marius, the obvious intent to take Paula off of his shoulder.

----------


## Ason

Stepping out the wreckage toward the butler, Marius stoops down with arms open, *"Good work, Paula: come on back."*

Picking himself up once his familiar is safely returned, Marius' face shifts into tight control as he sums up the situation to Mr. Evans, speaking to clinically, as one doctor might report on a case to another. *"The council meeting was attacked by fiery undead. We couldn't stop them fast enough, and we lost Othello, Razvan, and possibly others too. We're still tallying the losses, but I believe Kendra and the council are safe. I'm sorry to drag you out here, Mr. Evans, but out of professional respect for your skills and as a courtesy given your relationships in town, I wanted to let you know sooner rather than later. I..."* Marius' voice catches in his throat momentarily before he resumes his rigid self-control, *"I am truly sorry. Misfortune seems to follow us this week."*

----------


## lostsole31

Mr. Evans simply nods, and escorts a shaken Kendra home.

It turns out after some wreckage-looking and mustering amongst themselves, that the two strangers were the only two to die in the fire ... and the town accepts that they gave their lives to get all of the townsfolk out safely. So, it could be that their death was not in vain, but a heroes' death.

Father Grimburrow and some acolytes will show up, and will agree to hold onto and protect the bodies/ souls of the two fallen until they are to be buried or a cart is made for transport to their homes.

----------


## SwordChucks

Hargrimm sullenly goes around to the survivors and applies healing spells and channels until he runs out of patients or energy.

Afterwards he trys to be alone to sob uncontrollably. *"It happened again."* he repeatedly whispers as he rocks back and forth.

----------


## lostsole31

Abrax will realize the party returns quite late, and Mr. Evans makes a calming tea for everyone at the house, telling Abrax what happened, from what accounts he could gather, and of the passing of Othello Marewarden and Razvan Milosoveanu.

Everyone will go to bed for the night, full of emotions ... or emptied of them.

----------


## lostsole31

*Moonday, 28 Calistril 4711 AR (Last Quarter-Moon)
Weather: 80/60F. Dry.
*
This ridiculously unseasonable warm, no ... hot weather ... continues. But at least it is a dry heat.

Everyone is awoken by Mr. Evans. *"After last night, the signs are such that you cannot tarry on what you've been on about,"* he says to any who resist the daylight and would hide away in bed.

Wren says he will accompany the group into Harrowstone today. Mr. Evans will go for a more simple approach to housekeeping while he and Kendra continue to research about the other Five Prisoners from the prison notes.

Abrax has an confession to make. *"Last night, while Town Hall was burning (unbeknownst to me), I had a dream where I was, I guess, a prisoner of Harrowstone, and the whole place started burning. My name was spelled out on the wall, and I woke up sweating, fearing I had died."*

----------


## Tippnick

Zauberei goes about his morning spell preparations and devotions to Nethys quietly. He will respond will spoken to but ventures nothing. He packs his backpack for exploration and indicates he is ready.

----------


## Ason

Marius is quieter than normal as he goes about his morning routines. After Mr. Evans' encouragement, Wren's announcement, and Abrax's confession, Marius nods his head glumly and merely says, *"Our path is set then, for good or ill. Let's not tarry, lest more people be lost."* 

Loading up his backpack as with his previous trip to the prison, Marius prepares to head out whenever the others are ready.

----------


## lostsole31

The five (six) of you - Abrax, Hargrimm, Marius (and Paula!), Wren, and Zauberei - set out for Harrowstone.

Wren has been asking some recap questions and so forth. Once outside of Harrowstone's main gate, Wren speaks up. *"Okay, so I am in the middle with Zauberei - no armor, just a dagger, and a little light magic. Now, I have been listening and observing, and I have some suggestions. Are you willing to take them?"*

----------


## Tippnick

*"Sure Wren. I will listen"*, Zauberei agrees.

----------


## Ason

*"Of course, Wren. You have some experience as an investigator, if I recall. Your advice is welcome,"* Marius chimes in.

----------


## SwordChucks

Hargrimm tries, and fails, to put on a happy face. *"Of course Mr. Elbourne. I always appreciate advice."*

----------


## lostsole31

Wren discusses situational awareness, how to notice symmetrical disturbances and broken patterns, common trap avoidance methodologies, and making sense of one's environment.*Spoiler: Careful Teamwork*
Show

What does that mean, everyone gets GM-monitored bonuses on initiative checks, Perception & Disable Device checks, and Ref saves and AC vs. traps.

His actual recommendations, specifically, are to have Abrax in the lead, followed by himself, then Marius, a 5' gap, and then Zauberei, and finally Hargrimm in the rear.

He will cast _light_ on his dagger, and is curious if anyone else will have light.

Also, he will ask if anyone is trained on sabotaging mechanisms (such as traps), especially magical ones. He claims to be very good at mundane mechanical traps, but completely unskilled against magical traps.

Are there any other pre-entrance preparations?

----------


## SwordChucks

Hargrimm shakes his head.*"I've no experience with traps of any sort. Thankfully it never came up at the abbey."*

*"I can hide three of us from the senses of the undead for half an hour. The spell ends after one of us tries to strike an undead, but it might be useful to set up an ambush."*

----------


## lostsole31

The latter will only be useful if you know where/ when there is an undead to ambush.

Anyone else with any preps? Reminder, you are outside the gate to Harrowstone, NOT at the house.

----------


## Tippnick

Zauberei will cast Mage Armor on himself and light on his quarterstaff.

----------


## lostsole31

The party steps past the entrance foyer and into the haunted foyer.

The offices were to the west.

Closed double doors to the north.

The "auditorium" and cold spot was to the east.

Wren says, *"Unless you think better of it, now that you know a little more about the nature of the cold spot, I say Zauberei and Hargrimm step in, wait for it to manifest, and then posi-bomb it. What do you say?"*

----------


## Ason

Marius agrees to Wren's initial advice, helpfully sharing that he has a journeyman's experience with traps both mundane and magical and offering to partner with him on such tasks for safety's sake.

As they are about to enter, Marius drinks an extract of Ant Haul to make movement easier for the next six hours. At Wren's suggestion, Marius notes, *"The door on the other side is locked, so you and I should be ready to jog over to unseal it once it's gone. If we fail at picking it or undoing the haunt, there's always west past the offices or north to try."*

At that, Marius--with shield on his back and polearm in hand--checks to make sure his thieves' tools are in easy reach before nodding to the others that he is ready.

----------


## Tippnick

Zauberei agrees to the plan and will coordinate with channeling positive energy to hurt the haunt.

----------


## lostsole31

Marius ...


> Wren ... claims to be very good at mundane mechanical traps, *but completely unskilled against magical traps.*


Wren looks to Marius, *"Wait for Hargrim and Zauberei to finish. Nobody else has any reason to go in there until that's done."*

----------


## Tippnick

Zauberei will step into the room and wait for the haunt to present itself. Then will call on the divinity of Nethys to temporarily disable this haunt.

*Spoiler: channel positive energy to harm undead*
Show


Readying a standard action. To channel right after Hargrimm
(1d6)[*2*]


Then will channel.each round till.it is no longer ger manifesting. You can bot those rolls

----------


## SwordChucks

Once he's sure the others are in position, Hargrimm heads into the haunted room. He takes a position by the bars to allow him to cover as much of the room as possible. When the haunt appears, he gives Zauberei a nod and channels energy.

*Spoiler: Channel Positive Energy to Harm Undead*
Show

(2d6)[*6*]
Hargrimm will continue channeling until the haunt is subdued.

----------


## lostsole31

Hargrimm and Zauberei go into the next room. Sure enough, they notice a  temperature drop, but don't do anything until there is an active  freezing effect.

*Round One ...

R1T11:* At  the point that there is frost forming over the bars, that is good enough  for Hargrimm. He gives Zauberei a nod and channels energy for *6 PE*.

*R1T7:*  Unfortunately, getting Zauberei's attention also made him unwittingly  delay as it affects the heroes, with Zauberei barely keeping from  suffering worse effect: Hargrimm (*5 cold*), Zauberei (*4 cold*).

*R1T4:* Zauberei quickly recovers his focus and lets loose with his own channel to do *2 PE*.

*End Round One, Begin Round 2 ...

R2T11:* Hargrimm does another *6 PE*.

*R2T7:*  Hargrimm takes *4 cold*, and Zauberei takes *5 cold*.

*R2T4:* Zauberei fires off a full-power channel that does *6 PE*!

*End Round 2, Begin Round 3 ...

R3T11:* Hargrimm falters a little this time, ony doing *4 PE*, and the energies in the room quickly return to normal, though the pain and frozen flesh that Hargrimm and Zauberei suffered still remains.

*Combat Ends ...*

----------


## SwordChucks

*"Well, that was an experience. I believe we've dealt with the issue if someone wants to take a look at this gate."* Hargrimm calls into the next room while brushing frost from his beard. He goes to each of his allies to connect them to his essence.

*Spoiler*
Show

Investing 1 essence into each party member via Akashic Bond and the Speed Vivification. Moving 1 essence from Veil-woven Channel to Banelight Vortices.

----------


## Tippnick

Zauberei will. Gannett 2 more times to heal him and Hargrimm.
*Spoiler: channel*
Show


(2d6)[*7*]

----------


## lostsole31

> *"Well, that was an experience. I believe we've dealt with the issue if someone wants to take a look at this gate."* Hargrimm calls into the next room while brushing frost from his beard. He goes to each of his allies to connect them to his essence.


And each of the rest of the party are assumed to enter and are included in the bond with Hargrimm (sans Paula).




> Zauberei will channel 2 more times to heal him and Hargrimm.


... for *7 healing* each.

As a reminder, there are bars ... but no "gate" at the bars. Other than the door you came in, there's a door to the east.

----------


## Tippnick

*"Let us search the room. There might be some mechanism to bypass the bars"*,Zauberei suggests.

----------


## lostsole31

It is only a little over a minute on a quick-look, but there doesn't appear to be any interesting clues or anything to find in this section, let alone any means of bypassing the bars.

----------


## Ason

Rubbing his arms instinctively, as if there was still a chill in the air, Marius sidles up to the eastern door. *"That went better than last time, I faith. Well done. Let's see what we can make of this mystery door now..."* he says as he leans his polearm against the wall. Setting to the task, the young doctor invites Wren to join him in surveying the door for safety and then setting to work on its lock with their tools.

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

Perception check for traps, etc. Disable Device check to either pick the lock or help Wren in doing so.

----------


## lostsole31

Marius and Wren don't notice any traps. Marius begins work, with Wren assisting him. Marius doesn't succeed on a quick attempt, so they switch places. This time, with Marius assisting Wren, they are able to open the lock. Both attempts took a total combined minute, so it is still short work. Also, Marius realizes that Wren is significantly more skilled at finessing a lock.

It is a metal door, and Wren opens it to a room beyond. A bizarre collection of antique goods rests upon wooden shelves that line the room. Several of the items contain tiny tags with labels written in a careful script.

----------


## Kvard51

The tags give Abrax an opportunity to be of use, so he steps forward, *"I can read those to see what we have here."*

*Spoiler: Action*
Show

Abrax uses his ability to read any writing as if he was under a _Comprehend Languages_ spell to check the tags.

----------


## SwordChucks

Hargrimm casts a spell and begins scanning the room for magic auras.

*Spoiler*
Show

Casting _Detect Magic_ and looking for any auras in the room. He'll finish checking the room before investigating the auras further.

----------


## lostsole31

Abrax finds that the script is careful ... but not foreign. This seems to have been a property room for some items.

Hargrimm finds a singular magic aura, and it comes from a stick of hawthorn wood that possesses a faint aura of conjuration of the healing subschool. Does the party wish to ID that here, or wait until getting back to Lorrimor Library?*Spoiler: Magic Item ID*
Show

You don't get a "redo" if you try now and then try at the library. If you try here, your wayward postulations will automatically fail at Lorrimor Library since that is not the library's main purpose. But if you wait to get to Lorrimor Library, ID checks get a +1 competence bonus.

There are a series of other interesting items:
Set of masterwork thieves' toolsBronze war medallion from the Shining Crusade (Value TBD)Unframed Taldan painting of Stavian I (value TBD)Set of a noblewomans silver hair clips (value TBD)Masterwork punching daggerPouch containing (12) masterwork shurikenMasterwork silver war razor

----------


## Tippnick

Zauberei will attempt to identify the wand.

----------


## SwordChucks

Hargrimm studies the silver hairclips. *"Was Harrowstone a men's prison or was it open to every criminal?"* he asks aloud.

----------


## lostsole31

The _party_ works together to ID the wand (which means Marius in the lead, and Zauberei assisting). They determine that this is a _wand of lesser restoration_ (12 charges).

Does the party take everything here?

Also, there were a few women's names in the records. While men seem to be more prone to terrible crimes, there are women who do awful things as well, and yes, they were guests of this august air-bnb.

----------


## Tippnick

We will take everything. Unless the painting is too awkward.

----------


## lostsole31

Everything is taken for party treasury (q.v. Discord). The painting doesn't have a frame, and is simply carefully rolled.

Wren asks, *"Just in case, I recommend Hargrimm be given the wand. Is that acceptable?"*

----------


## Tippnick

*"I am good with Hargrimm having the wand"*, Zauberei agrees.

----------


## Ason

*"Agreed on the wand,"* Marius adds as well, *"Though if no one objects, I believe those thieves tools are a step up from my current equipment, so I would appreciate those myself. Anything too cumbersome we can always leave at the entrance to haul home when we leave."
*
Having dealt with the immediate items, Marius surveys the room for anything else of note or doors to rooms beyond. Failing to find any way forward, he suggests the party return to the entrance and attempt the northern door.

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

I don't believe we've been given a full map of this room (S16) in the Discord yet, so the second paragraph is my way of asking if there are any visible doors or if this room is seemingly a dead end. When Marius and I speak of the entrance, I am referring to S2: it's the first central room on any path toward the exit and should be an easy stop before we leave.

----------


## lostsole31

This is the room from Marius' perspective ...*Spoiler: Room S16, Property Room*
Show

----------


## lostsole31

Marius is ready to move on, as is everyone else it seems, but Wren starts to look around the room. It looks like he is taking his time, too.

----------


## Tippnick

Zauberei says, *"I will help you Wren."*

----------


## lostsole31

It's going to be just shy of an hour, but the party will determine that in the room itself, there is nothing else of interest.
However, what the room leads to, is something else. There is a secret door in the western wall. It is checked clear of any traps or the like, and opened. Inside is a hidden vault, not very large at all, and containing only five objects. All five of the items stored here are tagged with information as to their former owners.

_Bloodstained Handaxe_:  This masterwork handaxe was the Lopper's favorite murder weapon.

_Collection of Holy Symbols_:  These holy symbols were used by Father Charlatan, who would select one from the collection that would match the faith of his victims as proof of his good intentions. There are a dozen holy symbols on fine silver chains - the collection as a whole is valued at 300 gp. The holy symbols include Pharasma, Nethys, Torag, an even such odd ones as Folgrit and a really strange one ... that of a face in some type of sheer curtain of some sort. The silver chains of the holy symbols are all tangled up with each other.

_Moldy Spellbook_:  The covers and pages of this thick, leather-bound spellbook have become caked with mold over the years, but some of the contents remain legible. This book once belonged to Professor Hean Feramin, the man who would eventually achieve fame not through academia but through murder. Known in his final days as the Splatter Man, he was dealt a hideous blow to his morale and sanity by the loss of his spellbook.

_Smith's Hammer_:  This is a masterwork smith's hammer that grants a +2 competence bonus on all Craft (armorsmith, blacksmith, weaponsmith) checks. If used in battle, it acts as a masterwork light hammer. This hammer belonged to the Mosswater Marauder.

_Tarnished Silver Flute_: This 300 gp masterwork flute was once owned by the man known only as the Piper of Illmarsh.

A deep search of this area only takes 2 minutes, revealing nothing else.

----------


## Tippnick

*"We should take these items. But examine them later. Where to next friends?"*, asks Zauberei

----------


## lostsole31

I need to know _exactly_ what you do with these items. I will put them in party treasure on Discord, but I need to know who holds onto what.

----------


## Tippnick

Zauberei will grab the spellbook.

----------


## Kvard51

Abrax picks up the holy symbols, thinking to untangle Pharasmas from the mix.  *Ill carry these.*

----------


## Ason

Marius congratulations Wren on the successful find, but when the hidden contents are revealed, he gulps nervously. *"The murder weapons... Gods help us. I feel we're tempting fate bringing them but being negligent if we leave them behind for the cultists..."* Sighing nervously, he shakes his head to clear away such thoughts and concludes with forlorn determination, *"I'll carry handaxe. I suppose only the main chamber's northern or the offices' far eastern door remain. I would wager north probably leads deeper into the prison's bowels, so that is likely where our path must go ultimately."*

----------


## SwordChucks

Hargrimm clenches his fists several times upon seeing that Folgrit's respectability was used to cheat others. *"These should all be turned to slag, and buried on hallowed ground, but since that isn't feasible right now, I agree we should keep them from the Way. I can't carry much unless we find a spare bag lying around though."*

At Marius' mention of how to proceed, Hargrimm says *"I'd like to go to the far eastern door first. If it's a small area like this one, we can clear it quickly. If it seems to go on for awhile, we could decide from there whether to head to the northern door."*

----------


## lostsole31

Is Abrax willing to let Hargrimm carry Father Charlatan's tangle of symbols instead?

Also, is someone going to grab the flute and/ or the smith's hammer?

----------


## Ason

Marius passively gestures between Wren and the flute and meekly suggests, *"I recall your music at the professor's funeral, Wren. Would you be comfortable carrying the flute? It's okay if that's too much though. I get it."*

If indeed nobody else in the party volunteers, Marius glumly offers to carry any remaining murder weapons. *"My ant haul extract means my only real burden from these is psychological, not physical."* Turning clinical to stave of his anxieties with dispassion, he adds more cheerfully, *"Besides, if they're fine, I'm worrying over nothing, and if they are cursed, I'm probably a dead man walking already. So it's functionally the same either way. Let's just move on."*

----------


## Tippnick

Zauberei says, *"I can cast a spell that can summon an unseen servant that can carry 2 objects, if no one has brought anything to stow these away."*

----------


## Ason

Marius turns to Zauberei with a look of astonishment and--_for the first time since the fire_--joy. *"That is a capital idea, friend. I've got a spare sack in my backpack if we want the servant to just carry all the grisly evidence in that and be done with it."*

----------


## lostsole31

Wren shakes his head. *"Just a singer."*

Marius takes the flute and the hammer and stows them for now (glumly, as noted). Abrax gives the tangle of holy symbols over to Hargrimm's safe keeping.

*"Before we head out again, let me adjust some of what I had told you previously, now that I've been inside this place,"* says Wren, who then takes several rounds with the group to give more advice on searching and the like.*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

It's been an hour, and the effects of his teamwork only last an hour.

The party leaves the hidden vault and property room.  They then cross the southern contained area of the auditorium, and finally back out to the main foyer.

There is a set of double doors to the north that are closed. There are a set of double doors to the east that are closed, but you know lead to the main part of the auditorium (that hasn't really been searched), and the open door to the west leads to the explored offices (that from that "complex" there was no further ingress/egress).

Which doors do the party check next?

----------


## SwordChucks

*"So north then?"* Hargrimm says while bravely preparing to take up his place at the back of the marching order.

----------


## Tippnick

*"North is good with me. Please, let's make we check for hazards."*, Zauberei urges.

----------


## Kvard51

Abrax falls back into his spot and waits for the scouts to wave them on.

----------


## Ason

*"Agreed,"* Marius says with a nod. At that, he invites Wren to join him in inspecting the door for any dangers and picking any locks it may have. When it seem safe and unlocked, Marius then steps back with a waving gesture to invite Abrax to open it up and lead the way once more.

----------


## lostsole31

It's a little bit of work, of course, but Abrax just manages to heft open the stuck double doors to the north in the first try.

A hallway is revealed that goes off beyond torchlight. Wren is sharper-eyed than expected. Abrax's celestial heritage, however, is able to help him see the full length of the hall. it is 10' wide and extends 50' to the north, ending at a pair of double doors. On the eastern wall, there are a set of double doors 15' away, and another set of double doors a few feet past that, and a single door near the end. On the western wall, there is a single door 10' away, and then a single door near the end, facing the single eastern door.

What does the party do now?

----------


## Tippnick

*"Let's clear these doors starting with closest."*, Zauberei advises.

----------


## SwordChucks

Hargrimm nods *"I'll check it for magical auras before the locksmiths get to work."*
He moves to be directly across from the nearest door on the western wall and begins spellcasting. Afterwards he'll move back towards the foyer to give the others room to work.

*Spoiler*
Show

Casting _Detect Magic_, and willing to concentrate for up to two rounds if an aura is located.

----------


## lostsole31

Hargrimm senses no magical aura beyond the first door to the west.

Wren and Abrax check the door and sense nothing dangerous, then the door. Abrax has trouble muscling the door, so Wren helps him and this time they rip it off its hinges.

Abrax' darkvision notes a long, dark hallway, and what seems to be a separate passage branching off midway to the north.

----------


## Ason

Marius glances back and forth between the two branching hallways. Heeding Zauberei's earlier suggestion, he suggests in turn, *"Let's look down that northern branch to make sure it's clear but focus on pushing west down this side hallway first. That way we can focus on going north after."*

----------


## lostsole31

Soooo .... who is going to advance down the hallway for a scouting look-see, then?

----------


## Tippnick

> Zauberei goes about his morning spell preparations and devotions to Nethys quietly. He will respond will spoken to but ventures nothing. He packs his backpack for exploration and indicates he is ready.


*"Abrax and Wren were in the lead at the beginning, let us continue with that."*. Zauberei indicates.*Spoiler: backpack*
Show

I thought I had my backpack

----------


## lostsole31

Abrax and Wren scout ahead 30' to look north along what appears to be a very wide passageway (see Discord).

----------


## Kvard51

*"We've got several doors up here,* Abrax calls back to the main group, *"Some open, some locked.  But it loos pretty clear, otherwise."*

----------


## Tippnick

*"Let's clear each room, we'll join you"*, Zauberei states.

----------


## lostsole31

The rest of the group catches up with Abrax and Wren.

----------


## Ason

Marius gulps nervously at the realization that this prison will be harder to navigate than he assumed. In an attempt to be helpful, he suggests, *"Right, well, shall we follow the left hand rule until a clear path forward emerges?"*

Clarifying, the young doctor adds, *"You know, that old trick for solving mazes: if you keep your left hand on the wall and thus only take left turns, eventually you'll see every room in order and find the exit. So in this case, we would finish pushing west and only then try going north, until we finish the place or find clues leading us away down a specific path. Sound agreeable?"*

----------


## lostsole31

Wren nods, as it is as good a plan as any. 

Still, does that mean a slavish devotion to that plan, or to check out the two doors right near the party in the passage heading north?

----------


## Tippnick

*"Let's give obvious rooms an inspection, like these on the right. However we can still stick with "Always Going Left" procedure in most instances"*, Zauberei recommends.

----------


## lostsole31

So, the party moves into the southernmost portion of that hallway. There is a door to the left. To the right isn't a door but an doorway where a rotted door once stood. I assume you go that one first?

Looking beyond, the door to this room has fallen from its hinges. The rectangular chamber beyond seems to have once been a chapel, but now thick sheets of what appear to be cobwebs drape everything within in gossamer threads.

----------


## SwordChucks

Hargrimm touches the tangle of holy symbols around his neck. *"It seems almost blasphemous to carry this inside, but I'll hope the gods understand. I am tempted to lob a spell through the doorway rather than deal with however many spiders must have made this mess."*

He allows the others to take the lead.

----------


## lostsole31

The unarmored (and not-trained-to-be-unarmored like Abrax) Wren looks to Abrax, gesturing into the chapel.

----------


## Ason

As the party lurks in the hallway, waiting to enter the chapel, Marius gingerly sets down Paula. As usual, he asks his familiar, *"Paula, would you kindly keep watch in that first hallway north? If you see anything scary, hide and let me know, and we'll come get you. That way you'll avoid any trouble we run into and warn us of any trouble coming our way. Is that okay, girl?"*

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show

Marius is asking Paula to hang out near that original hallway coming north out of S2 and to flee / hide and warn him if she notices anything coming our way.

----------


## lostsole31

Paula obeys and scampers off.

----------


## Kvard51

Abrax nods to Wren and walks into the chapel ready for anything.

----------


## lostsole31

*Surprise Round ...

S15-8:* Abrax barely even  steps into the room when three completely motionless, small creatures  that blended into the rubble close on his position. One of them had  charged right down the middle of the room to strike Abrax' right calf  with a soft crit for *4*. Another just popped up and bites him on the chest for *2*. From the two bites, Abrax finds that he is muscles are weakened from what must be some type of poison!*Spoiler: Weakened!*
Show

*Weakened*: A character weakened by Strength poison suffers a 2 penalty on Strength-based attack rolls,  damage rolls, skill checks, and ability checks. Carrying capacity  is divided by 3. He is always considered to be carrying at least a  medium load.

*Begin Round One ...

R1T22:* The first one to react as Abrax is completely jacklighted is Marius! What does he do?

----------


## Ason

Marius winces sympathetically as Abrax takes the bites. Hefting his  polearm into a combat position, the doctor attempts to skewer a creature  with his weapon.

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

*Swift:* adopt stance- Aura of Misfortune (all enemies in 30 ft take -2 on saves)
*Move:* draw weapon (_I know he's carrying it already, but it takes work getting a polearm into fighting position. Otherwise, no action here._)
*Standard:* Strike the Hourglass  maneuver; Attack Roll (1d20+7)[*10*]; Damage Roll  (1d12+1)[*10*]; on hit, DC 16 Will save vs single move action or  standard action during its next turn

*Note:* I believe the target has soft cover due to Abrax, giving it +4 to AC vs my attacks. Also, while I assumed Marius retrieving his polearm after picking the locked door to the storage area, I realize I never explicitly stated that he grabbed it on the way out. If that means Marius doesn't have his polearm with him, he'll instead curse his forgetfulness, take a 5-foot step northeast, and attempt to draw / use the lopper's masterwork handaxe on the beast instead if cover permits (gaining +1 to the attack roll due to masterwork).

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T22:* Marius winces sympathetically as Abrax takes the bites. Hefting his   polearm into a combat position, the doctor attempts to skewer a creature   with his weapon, but with Abrax in the way his strike goes wide.

*R1T16:*  Wren disappears from view without so much as a word. However, he lets  the party know where he is through some whistling so they aren't too  thrown.

*R1T15:* Red (spider) recovers from its charge with a soft crit in the chest for *4*, likely cracking a rib, but a poor place to inject more poison.

*R1T10:* Zauberei, what do you do?

----------


## Tippnick

Zauberei moves 15 feet NE and concentrates for a brief moment. *Spoiler: Deflection aura* 
Show



MA: moves 15 NE
SA: activates domain ability Deflection Aura. +2deflection aura

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T10:* Zauberei moves 15 feet NE, definitely bumping up  against Wren. Zauberei concentrates for a brief moment, and all of the  heroes feel a sort of infrasonic thrumming around their bodies.

*R1T9:*  Green bites Abrax again. Abrax sees the attack coming from a mile away,  but realizes as leaden as his limbs feel, it is much harder to react  and the bite hits Abrax' left elbow for *3*.

*R1T8:* Abrax,  you just got hit with another bite that begins to put more poison into  your already poisoned system. Roll a Fort save vs. poison!

Then, tell me what you do with your round, using if/then statements if necessary for whether you are poisoned worse or not.

----------


## Kvard51

*Spoiler: Fort Save*
Show

Fortitude - (1d20+7)[*8*] 


Abrax steels himself against the poison and strikes out at his assailant in a hail of strikes, hoping to end this fight quickly before he is overwhelmed.

*Spoiler: Flurry of Blows*
Show

 FRA: (1d20+6)[*9*] for (1d6+2)[*8*] Bludgeoning Damage and (1d4)[*3*] Bleed Damage.  (1d20+6)[*16*] for (1d6+2)[*8*] Bludgeoning Damage and (1d4)[*4*] Bleed Damage.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T8:* Abrax tries to steel himself against the poison,  but it is as if these creatures have a poison designed to lay you low as  you feel helpless against it. Now he feels significantly impaired. He  strikes out at his assailant in a hail of strikes. He manages to adapt  to speed striking instead of raw power in hopes of ending this fight  quickly before he is overwhelmed. He's not used to his and his swing is  wild, but a short snap kick finds some success that does *6 (+1d4 bleed)* to Green.
*Spoiler: Impaired*
Show

*Impaired*: A character impaired by Strength poison experiences rapid muscle atrophy. She takes an additional 2 penalty on the affected Strength-based rolls, and is always considered to be carrying at least a heavy load.

*R1T7:* Blue bites Abrax for *2*. 

Abrax roll a Fort save vs. the incoming poison!

*R1T6:* Hargrimm, within the span of just under 10 seconds, Abrax was bit multiple times by spider-like creatures, and he _definitely_ appears to be affected by poison. What do you do?

Marius on deck, Wren in the hole ...

----------


## Kvard51

*Spoiler: Fortitude, part deaux*
Show

Fort: (1d20+7)[*16*]

----------


## SwordChucks

Hargrimm reaches out to Abrax as he casts a spell. *"I'll take this off your hands."* he says with a grimace as he draws his essence and the poison into himself. Then he steps aside to let the experts handle the creatures.

*Spoiler: Combat*
Show

Standard action: Convert _Comprehend Languages_ into a _Cure Light Wounds_ and cast it on Abrax.
Swift Action: Reclaim the essence invested in Abrax and take on his poison.
5ft step southwest.

Cure Light Wounds: (1d8+5)[*10*]
Fort saves vs poison: (1d20+13)[*25*]
(1d20+13)[*29*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T6:* Hargrimm reaches out to Abrax as he casts a spell and touches Abrax to fully heal him. *"I'll take this off your hands,"*  he says with a grimace as he draws his essence and the poison into  himself. Then he steps aside to let the experts handle the creatures. 

*End Round One, Begin Round 2 ...

R2T22:* Marius, what do you do?

Wren on deck, Red in the hole ...

----------


## Ason

Seeing Abrax take a repeated beating from the spiders, Marius draws his  shield in anticipation of the melee spreading. The young man again  attempts to smash a bug with his hammer, swinging the polearm with  an unnatural swiftness born from his fear of another friend falling this  week.

Having done all he can for the moment, Marius worriedly calls out to Abrax, *"If it's too much, fall back. Mere pest control isn't worth your life."*

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

*Move:* draw shield, gaining +1 to AC; 5-foot step
*Standard:* Temporal Burn maneuver, Attack--(1d20+7)[*20*], Damage--(1d12+1)[*11*], extra maneuver damage--(2d6)[*7*]

*Immediate:* if bitten by spider at any point between now and next turn, uses Inner Sense counter to gain +2 to one saving throw

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T22:* Seeing Abrax take a repeated beating from the  spiders, Marius draws his   shield in anticipation of the melee spreading. The young man then  closes the distance so he may attack. Having done all he can for the  moment, Marius worriedly calls out to Abrax, *"If it's too much, fall back. Mere pest control isn't worth your life."* 

*R2T16:* *"Excuse me, pardon me, coming through..."*  whispers Wren as he touches Marius then Abrax so they don't feel him  without knowing its their invisible friend and then have a freakout  moment. A second or two later, Green is wracked with pain (*10*) and Wren appears inside, spider ichor on the tip of his dagger.

*R2T15:* Red attacks Abrax, but doesn't penetrate his tough hide.

*R2T10:* Zauberei, what do you do?

Green on deck, Abrax in the hole ...

----------


## Tippnick

Zauberei will delay*Spoiler: Assessment*
Show


Will assess the creature

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T10:* Zauberei steps down behind Marius, screened by  the two warriors and with the critters focused on the battle. He looks  at them, seeing if he recognizes what they might be.

*R2T9:* Green suffers *1 bleed*. It is too focused on the prey that has been so poisoned, but the bite can't get through the boar-headed man's hide.

*R2T8:* Abrax,  what do you do? You are in a bad way. The poison is no longer  furthering to threaten to do more to you, but you are weakened and  impaired.

Blue on deck, Hargrimm in the hole (NOW you may roll a Fort save vs. poison) ...

----------


## SwordChucks

*Spoiler: Fortitude Save*
Show

Hargrimm Fort save vs Poison: (1d20+13)[*20*]

----------


## Kvard51

Abrax grimaces as he feels the poison leave his system.  *"Thanks"*, he says grimly.  Dropping into a defensive stance, he again enters an attack routine, striking out at the two insects to his north.

*Spoiler: Actions:*
Show

Fighting Defensively (-4 Attack, +3 AC) Flurry of Blows [roll]1d20+4-4[/roll] for roll]1d6[/roll] Bludgeoning Damage + 1d4 Bleed Damage.  [roll]1d20+4-4[/roll] for roll]1d6[/roll] Bludgeoning Damage + 1d4 Bleed Damage.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T8:* Abrax grimaces as he feels the poison leave his system.  *"Thanks"*,  he says grimly.  Dropping into a defensive stance, he again enters an  attack routine, striking out at the two insects to his north. He manages to solidly tag Red with a quick jab for *5 (+1d4 bleed)*.

*R2T7:* Blue attacks Abrax, and even with his defensive fistwork, the creature bites him in his intercostal muscles for *2*.  Now, without the bond to Hargrimm that gave you some protection no  longer in place, you fall prey to the poison of this spider as  well.*Spoiler: Staggered*
Show

*Staggered*: A character staggered by Strength poison is so weakened that she suffers the effects of the staggered condition (except she can take a full-round action if it is purely mental).
It is obvious to everyone that Abrax is now doing even worse than before.

*R2T6:* Hargrimm, what do you do?

Marius on deck, Wren in the hole ...

----------


## SwordChucks

Hargrimm returns the now purified essence to Abrax and sends a blast of light toward the red spider-thing. *"You've been very helpful Abrax, but I can't 
cure death."*

*Spoiler: Combat*
Show

Swift action: Invest Abrax with two essence and the Speed Vivification. 
Standard action: Use the Banelight Vortices to make an attack against Red.

Vortex: [roll]1d20+3[roll], (2d8)[*9*]

----------


## SwordChucks

*Spoiler: Attack roll*
Show

Corrected attack roll because I forgot a /: (1d20+3)[*6*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T6:* Hargrimm returns the now purified essence to  Abrax and sends a blast of light toward the red spider-thing, which hits  the wall of the corridor the group is in, instead. *"You've been very helpful Abrax, but I can't cure death."* 

*"Ha!"* Wren's voice is heard from inside. *"Amateur!"*

*End Round 2, Begin Round 3 ...

R3T22:* Marius, what do you do?

Wren on deck, Red in the hole ...

----------


## Ason

Marius, now properly shielded, attempts to flatten one of the spiders  with his lucerne hammer. Then he backs up slightly to give Abrax greater room  to maneuver or fall back, pleading, *"An organized retreat beats dragging a poisoned husk, and these spiders aren't even the necromancers we want."*

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

*Standard:* Temporal Burn maneuver, Attack--(1d20+9)[*24*] vs Green (_+2 from flanking with Wren_), Damage--(1d12+1)[*2*], extra maneuver damage--(2d6)[*5*]  (_same attack as last round, since he wasn't able to actually attempt it  due to action economy limitations, so the maneuver was never spent_)

*Immediate:* if bitten by spider at any point between now and next turn, uses Inner Sense counter to gain +2 to one saving throw

*Move:* 5-foot step northwest after attacks

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T22:* Marius, now properly shielded, completely flattens one of the spiders   with his lucerne hammer. Then he backs up slightly to give Abrax greater  room  to maneuver or fall back, pleading, *"An organized retreat beats dragging a poisoned husk, and these spiders aren't even the necromancers we want."*

*R3T16:*  With one of the spiders down, Wren goes more into a defensive stance  and does a fast jab with his dagger for a crit on Blue for *13 (+1d6 bleed)*,  having nicked whatever passes as a major fluid transfer in such a  creature as its life fluid begins to gush out ... a creature that has  yet to fall, but will die most assuredly nonetheless.

*R3T15:* Meanwhile, similarly vexed by Abrax, Red takes *5 bleed*.  It must be vengeful on some part of its mindlessness, though, for it  crits Abrax, biting him in a nerve cluster in his chest for *4 + stunned*  as the shooting pain from the nerve cluster totally unsettles the  aasimar. Luckily, the spider's poison is not a neurotoxin, and doesn't  transmit well in that spot.

Wren sees Abrax' distress and yells, *"Pull him out!"*

*R3T10:* Zauberei, what do you do?

Abrax on deck, Blue in the hole ...

----------


## Tippnick

Zauberei reaches out to touch Abrax with a healing spell and then moves out of his way if he needs to reposition*Spoiler: heal and move*
Show


SA: clw on Abrax
(d8+3)[*6*]
MA: moves to 5 feet to the SW
.

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T10:* Zauberei casts a spell and steps forward to  touch Abrax to fully heal his current wounds (but not any of his current  level of impairment or to affect the poison coursing through his  bloodstream).

*R3T8:* Abrax, you are  stunned, so you cannot act. However, the poison is still trying to do  its work, and your fit body is likewise trying to fight it off. Roll a  Fort save vs. poison!

Blue on deck, Hargrimm in the hole ...

----------


## Kvard51

Fort save: (1d20+8)[*17*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T8:* It is a strange thing ... a mind-monk's training.  So many strange meditative practices. Though he cannot think straight  from the pain, yet Abrax' autonomic system is working wonderfully at  doing what he trained it to do, namely increase efficiency in fighting  off foreign matter in his body even without his awareness, and he  manages to shut down the poison currently in his system. 

*R3T7:* Blue takes *6 bleed* ... and drops!

*R3T6:* Hargrimm, Abrax is stunned, but appears not to have suffered more deleterious effects of poison from that last bite. What do you do?

Marius on deck, Wren in the hole ...

----------


## SwordChucks

Hargrimm attempts to pull Abrax out of the doorway. If that's not possible, he circles around the doorway to get a line on a spider that's still standing, and throws a vortex of light.

*Spoiler: Combat*
Show

Move action: Become adjacent to Abrax.
Standard action: Reposition Abrax to the south of the doorway.

If that's not possible:
Move action: Move north until a spider becomes visible. 
Standard action: Attack the spider with Banelight Vortices.

Possible attack: (1d20+3)[*10*], (2d8)[*16*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T6:* Hargrimm moves to the other side of Zauberei and reaches past Zauberei to pull Abrax out, but doesn't get ahold of him.

*End Round 3, Begin Round 4 ...

R4T22:* Marius, what do you do?

Wren on deck, Red in the hole ...

----------


## Ason

Seeing Abrax unable to move and the other two working on pulling him back into the hallway, Marius shifts his posture from offense into defense as he surges forward. He drops his polearm, and drawing a dagger, the young man advances through his allies to take up a position on the other side of Abrax in hopes of distracting any spiders away from him.

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

*Free Action:* drop hammer
*Standard Action:* Total Defense for +4 to AC
*Move Action:* draw dagger, move through allies into the room into the closest position near the door; tries to move in ways that avoid an AoO if possible
*Immediate Action (if necessary):* if forced to make a save anytime before his next turn, uses Inner Sense counter to gain +2 to the first saving throw

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T22:* Seeing Abrax unable to move and the other two working on pulling him  back into the hallway, Marius shifts his posture from offense into  defense as he surges forward. He drops his polearm, and drawing a  dagger, the young man advances through his allies to take up a position  on the other side of Abrax in hopes of distracting any spiders away from  him. The spider does snap at him as he goes by, but Marius' focused defense saves him from being bitten.

*R4T16:*  Wren sees Zauberei right where he was hoping to send Abrax and shakes  his head. He maintains his defensive posture, adjusts his dagger grip  and then slashes with a crit, enough to put the spider down hard.

The party makes sure the spiders do not pull a horror movie serial killer resurrect.

*Combat Ends ...*

----------


## SwordChucks

After the spiders are good and smashed, Hargrimm says *"Right. Help me move Abrax into the room and I'll do a check up to see if there are any lasting effects. Was anyone else hurt?"*

*Spoiler*
Show

I'd like to try to determine the extent of Abrax's injuries and poisoning. 
I am sans healer's kits.

----------


## Tippnick

*"Does anyone have any restorative abilities or items?"* asks Zauberei.

----------


## Ason

Marius shakes his head to both Zauberei and Hargrimm's questions, before helping the dwarf haul their injured from out from the carnage. *"I'm not skilled enough yet to restore him from total paralysis. I can brew up an extract or two of Ant Haul, however, but those would only temporarily ease his encumbrance and do nothing for any actual damage. Or it could allow us to more easily drag him home, if one of you drinks it."*

----------


## Tippnick

*"Let's explore this room and the return to the Professor's help. We can help Abrax tomorrow with a new selection of spells"* , suggests Zauberei.

----------


## lostsole31

Hargrimm, Abrax doesn't actually have any "physical trauma" (i.e. hp damage) as Zauberei had healed him. Zauberei assists Hargrimm in looking over Abrax and checking muscular response and so forth. *Spoiler: Poison Effects Current on Abrax*
Show

Abrax suffers from each of these, listed in order of least to most severe...
* *Weakened*: A character weakened by Strength poison suffers a 2 penalty on Strength-based attack rolls,   damage rolls, skill checks, and ability checks. Her carrying capacity   is divided by 3. She is always considered to be carrying at least a   medium load.
* *Impaired*: A character impaired by Strength poison experiences rapid muscle atrophy. She takes an additional 2 penalty on the affected Strength-based rolls, and is always considered to be carrying at least a heavy load.
* *Staggered*: A character staggered by Strength poison is so weakened that she suffers the effects of the staggered condition (except she can take a full-round action if it is purely mental).

As far as anyone else wounded, Hargrimm and Zauberei both have the most meager wounds (> 90% health), but nobody else is hurt.

*"I have a few spells I've learned as a detective for closing wounds and stopping bleeding,"* says Wren, *"but nothing that will help anyone right now."*

He thinks for a second, musing. *"I have to admit to you, I was in a very bad position not too long ago, when I had to pretend to be a doctor, and I have no training but my spell. Bunch of crazies in the nuthouse I was investigating. Man, I am glad they were dumb, or I would've been 'sacrificed.' After I survived that ordeal, I learned basic wound dressage and battlefield patchwork, but that's it."*

The group searches around the chapel that was obviously once devoted to Pharasma. It takes a good 36 minutes to really give it a good search. With Abrax laid out on a cobweb-strewn pew, it is actually Hargrimm and Wren that find a cabinet covered with webs in the northwest wall that still contains a few religious supplies:
(5) vials of holy water
(1) _scroll of lesser restoration_ (Zauberei deciphered it with _read magic_)
(1) _wand of cure light wounds_ (15 charges)

There is nothing else of note found in this chapel that you have searched thoroughly.

*"Well,"* says Wren, *"Zauberei or could read that scroll we just found to ease Abrax' discomfort. But we should still leave after that."*

----------


## Tippnick

Zauberei reads the lesser restoration scroll and casts the spell on Abrax in hopes of getting him more mobile.

----------


## lostsole31

Abrax, you are no longer suffering the "Staggered condition, but the rest remains.

The scroll disappears.

So, at least Abrax is more mobile, yes, but still relatively incapacitated.

----------


## Ason

*"While I'd prefer to spend more of our day exploring this place,"* Marius offers once Abrax is slightly more mobile again, *"We may need to return home so Abrax can recover, lest other residents here catch us ill-prepared. I hate dawdling like that, given the escalating attacks on Ravengro, but I don't know what else we can do."*

----------


## SwordChucks

*"Now that I know the extent of his injuries, a couple applications of this wand should have him up to snuff."* Hargrimm offers.

He uses the _Wand of Lesser Restoration_ on Abrax.

*Spoiler*
Show

Spending two charges from the wand.

----------


## lostsole31

With two "shots" from the _wand of lesser restoration_, Abrax is as right as rain.

What now?

----------


## Kvard51

Abrax takes a moment to move all of his limbs, making sure they still work.  *"Thanks friends. 
 I think I bit off more than I could chew there."*

----------


## lostsole31

Okay, with the denouement and the room search, Zauberei's deflection power dropped. Also, since it's been at least 10 minutes, Abrax' THP pool from Hargrimm has refreshed as well. Also, Marius collects his lucerne hammer.

What now?

----------


## Ason

Marius grins sheepishly as the wand's magic takes effect. *"Oh, right... I forgot about that,"* he confesses with a chuckle at his own expense, *"Well, I suppose we can push on then. I propose we divide the holy water, one vial to each of us, and return to our search by checking the door across the hallway from here, if everyone is up for continuing."*

----------


## Tippnick

*"Yes, let's go on"*, Zauberei says.

----------


## lostsole31

The party divvies out the five flasks of holy water.

Abrax, you are a little bit weighed down by your equipment, which is detrimental to your abilities. What do you do?

Meanwhile, the door directly across this N-S hallway is checked "clear" by Wren, who moves aside for Abrax.

----------


## SwordChucks

Hargrimm motions to Abrax. *"I can carry your pack if you need to shed some weight. I'll take better care of it than my last one."*

----------


## Kvard51

*If you could just add the rope to your load, Ill be ok.*, Abrax says, thankfully. 

*Now onward!*, Abrax says as he walks through the door Wren has open for him with his head on a swivel, prepared for anything.

----------


## lostsole31

Abrax hands his rope to Hargrimm. Lacking a pack of his own, Hargrimm recoils it and places it over his head and across his shoulder.

Abrax opens the door. The chamber is in a shamblesold wooden benches lie in ruins along the walls, while rusty chains and bits of rotten rope lie scattered on the floor.

----------


## Ason

Seeing nothing immediately leaping out to assault Abrax, Marius cautiously pokes his head in to see the room for himself. Assuming it still looks safe to proceed, he carefully enters it to search the place more closely, polearm and shield at the ready to fend off any hidden attackers.

*"Benches, chains, rope... I wonder if this was a transfer holding area or prisoner visitation room of some sort?"* Marius wonders aloud.

----------


## lostsole31

Marius hears a faint sobbing and the clanking rattle of chains, while at the same time being filled with a momentary sensation of hopelessness and the strange feeling of heavy manacles clamping over his wrists. These sensations pass quickly, but as soon as they do, the spirits of the prison cause a set of manacle chains to rise up, animate, and attack!

*Surprise Round!*

*S12:* Leaping from its place, a set of manacles takes on an unnatural life  of its own, moving as though it were a wild animal provoked into  attacking. It flies forth at Marius, bouncing off of his studded leather armor.

*S7:* Marius, what do you do? This is a surprise round, with normal surprise-round limitations.

----------


## Ason

Marius finds himself unable to swipe back at the manacles with his polearm at such close range. So instead the young man takes a total defense action, attempting to protect himself while the others prepare to take out this new threat. He calls out, *"Back up!"*

----------


## lostsole31

*S7:* Marius finds himself unable to swipe back at the manacles with his  polearm at such close range. So instead the young man takes a total  defense action, attempting to protect himself while the others prepare  to take out this new threat. He calls out, *"Back up!"* 

*End Surprise Round, Begin Round One ...

R1T14:* Abrax, what do you do?

----------


## Kvard51

Abrax takes a step south, clearing the way for Marius to back out of the door.  Once he is clear, he recasts his armor of shimmering force in preparation for battle.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

MA - 5' step South
SA - Cast _Mage Armor_

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T14:* Abrax takes a step south, clearing the way for Marius to back out of the  door.  Once he is clear, he recasts his armor of shimmering force in  preparation for battle. 

*R1T13:* Wren disappears from view, *"Pardon me, coming through,"* he mutters as a way to both warn and tell his fellows where he is. He calls out from opposite of Marius, *"Okay, we have animated manacles.  All metal, so hard to batter. Anyone have any cold?"*

*R1T10:*  The manacles seem to resettle themselves after having lurched at Marius  like they did. They then move very close to Marius (size Tiny), but he  is focused on defense and deflects them.

*R1T7:* Marius, you are in total defense. You know from verbal cues that Wren is on the other side of the manacles from you. What do you do?

----------


## Ason

*"Now's our chance to surround it,"*  Marius calls out to his teammates. Backing up five feet through the  doorway, the man swipes at the floating manacles with his hammer.

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

*Move:* 5-foot step
*Swift:* activate aura of misfortune (sheet wasn't updated after last fight to have the stance off, but he'll turn it on now)
*Standard:* attack action, no maneuver; attack (1d20+10)[*22*]; damage (1d12+1)[*5*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T7:* *"Now's our chance to surround it,"*    Marius calls out to his teammates. Backing up five feet through the   doorway, the man swipes at the floating manacles with his hammer. He  hits them, but being an object of metal the manacles seem undamaged. 

*R1T6:* Hargrimm, what do you do?

Zauberei on deck, Abrax in the hole ...

----------


## SwordChucks

Hargrimm throws a vortex of light at the manacles as he calls out *"No such luck on the cold front Wren."* Then he smirks to himself over his accidental weather joke.

*Spoiler: Combat*
Show

Free action: Drop the quarterstaff to have a free hand.
Standard action: Attack the manacles with Banelight Vortices.

Vortex: (1d20+3)[*7*], (2d6)[*6*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T6:* Hargrimm throws a vortex of light at the manacles as he calls out *"No such luck on the cold front Wren."* Then he smirks to himself over his accidental weather joke. 

*R1T3:* Zauberei, what do you do?

Abrax on deck, Wren in the hole ...

----------


## Tippnick

*"My suggestion would be to pin it to the ground and bind it. Someone get some rope handy."* He looks at Hargrimm. He then gestures and points at the manacle as a glob of acid is produced.
*Spoiler: acid splash*
Show


SA: cast acid splash at the manacles
(d20+3)[*19*]
(d3)[*3*]
He will also assess the animated item

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T3:* *"My suggestion would be to pin it to the ground and bind it. Someone get some rope handy,"* recommends Zauberei. He  looks at Hargrimm. He then gestures and points at the manacle as a glob  of acid is produced. Marius in front of him fouls his shot as the gob  just misses and sizzles on the stone before winking out of existence.

*End Round One, Begin Round 2 ...

R2T14:* Abrax, what do you do?

Wren on deck, animated manacles in the hole ...

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T14:* *"Someone get rope and ready to rope the cuffs to each other when I tell you to. I'm going to try to pin it,"* says Abrax as he moves into the room and easily grabs hold of the shackles (grappled, not pinned).

*R2T13:* Wren appears, dagger in hand if someone wants to wail on it, but otherwise shrugging. *"Sorry, I don't have much .... of anything."*

*R2T10:* The animated manacles while not possessing much power, are still squirrelly and biff Abrax in the face for *1 NL*.

*R2T7:* Marius,  what do you do? Do you try to bash it while flanked, hoping to hurt  metal manacles? or, do you trust in Abrax (and Zauberei) and ready some  rope?

Hargrimm on deck, Zauberei in the hole ...

----------


## Ason

Nodding at Zauberei's suggestion, Marius fishes out a length of silk rope from his backpack. He then silently readies an action to loop the rope through the manacles' cuffs on Abrax's command.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T7:* Nodding at Zauberei's suggestion, Marius fishes out a length of silk  rope from his backpack. He then silently readies an action to loop the  rope through the manacles' cuffs on Abrax's command. 

*R2T6:* Hargrimm, what do you do?

Zauberei on deck, Abrax in the hole ...

----------


## SwordChucks

Hargrimm readies the rope about his shoulder and moves up to be near the manacles.

*Spoiler: Combat*
Show

Move action: "Draw" the rope.
Move action: Move 15ft west, then 5ft north.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T6:* Hargrimm readies the rope about his shoulder and moves up to be near the manacles.

*R2T3:* Zauberei, what do you do? Seems like the team is taking your good counsel.

Abrax' on deck, Wren in the hole ...

----------


## Tippnick

Zauberei holds off on any action until necessary.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T3:* Zauberei holds off on any action until necessary.

*End Round 2, Begin Round 3 ...

R3T14:* Abrax, you are currently grappling the animated shackles, and everyone is expecting you to pin it. What do you do?

Wren on deck, Shackles in the hole, Zauberei delaying ...

----------


## Kvard51

Abrax grunts as he wrestles with the shackles, finding them a more difficult opponent than he imagined when he grabbed them.  He strugglers to fully control them, but finally senses the moment is nigh.  *"Get ready!  Now!!"*

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

CMD for the pin: (1d20+7)[*20*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T14:* Abrax grunts as he wrestles with the shackles, finding them a more  difficult opponent than he imagined when he grabbed them.  He struggles  to fully control them, but finally senses the moment is nigh.  *"Get ready .....Now!!"* 

*R3T13.5:*  Marius steps in, drops his lucerne hammer and is about to tie up the  manacles when he stalls .... he is carrying his shield as well, and  didn't think about the fact he needs two hands to manipulate (not just  one hand to manipulate, one hand to hold) the rope. He hangs his head,  and somewhere, a ghostly trombone gives four descending notes with a  muter flapped in the bell.

*R3T13:* Wren delays ...

*R3T10:* The manacles try to get out of the pin.

*R3T6:* Hargrimm, what do you do?

Abrax on deck, Marius in the hole, Zauberei delaying ...

----------


## SwordChucks

Hargrimm ties his rope to one of the cuffs of the manacles and holds on tight.

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T6:* Hargrimm ties his rope to one of the cuffs of the manacles and holds on tight.

*R3T13:* Wren  then steps over to guide the rope out of Hargrimm's hands, and then  ties the manacles and bitter end to one of the many heavier chains in here that are connected to the wall.

*Combat Ends ...*

Abrax is able to let go of the animated shackles now.

What does the group do now?

----------


## SwordChucks

Hargrimm lets out a deep breath now that the danger has calmed. *"Thank you Wren.* he says with a quick nod.

*"I imagine we'll want the rope back, so would anyone like to do the honors, and finish this thing off? I doubt we can domesticate it."* he searches the room for a potential source for the manacles animation.

----------


## lostsole31

Wren shrugs. *"Sorry, didn't think to bring a hacksaw."*

----------


## Tippnick

Zauberei walks in and does examine the manacles and the room with a spell. 

*Spoiler: Tricorder readings*
Show



Will observe the manacles with detect magic for 3 rounds.
Will observe the entire room to scan for magic. If magic is detected will wait to get location and types

----------


## lostsole31

If Zauberei is only checking the room (not his colleagues), then he doesn't sense any magic ... not even from the animated manacles, which continue the futile endeavor of trying to break or squirm free as much as its entire lack of any mind allows it.

----------


## lostsole31

Nobody in the party has the means to really wreck hard metal manacles, so the rope is where it is for now.

The group does a complete search of what appears to have been the induction chamber for prisoners. It takes 56 minutes to do a full-in search, but nothing else is noted, found, or of interest in here. By the end, Zauberei's _mage armor_ will have worn off. Abrax will have healed that 1 NL. Also, the group's benefit from Wren ends.

The party leaves the Induction Chamber and exists south and west around the corner. They go west some 40' before the passage turns to the north, with a door 10' up to the west.

The party takes up position outside the door, Wren talks tactics and adjustment to danger as before (basically revitalizing his ability to make the party more wary). Wren listens at the door and sensing nothing, leaves it to Abrax to manhandle. Abrax is able to pop the door off its hinges with one try, revealing a stark room that contains a low stone bench against the north wall and a ruined desk to the west that sits under three narrow, barred windows. An old brass brazier lies on its side to the south, surrounded by several rusty branding irons.

Per previous M.O., Abrax steps carefully inside, but sees no immediate danger.

What does the party do?

----------


## Ason

Marius--_after putting away the now-needless rope, helping to search the room, and then re-arming himself for future explorations_--plods behind Abrax to continue their westward search. Poking his head in after Abrax checks the room for immediate danger, Marius offers, *"A desk, bench, brands... if that last room was temporary holding, I bet this is where they did the intake paperwork prior to branding and entering in new prisoners. Maybe there's something worthwhile in the desk?"
*
At that, Marius stows his shield, rests his polearm against the wall by the door, gestures to Wren to join him in searching the desk area for traps, dealing with any locks, and searching it for any objects of interest.

----------


## lostsole31

Wren cautiously moves in as well, looking around.

Abrax, you don't notice anything. Marius, you smell the rising scent of flesh burning, but before you can do anything ...

*S13:* Wren asks, *"You smell that?"*

And with that he heads out into the hall while taking out his dagger.

*S11:* Marius, it is a surprise round. What do you do?

----------


## Ason

Marius sighs, *"Just my luck..."* before turning back to pick up the polearm he just set against the wall.

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

*Move Action:* pick up weapon, since the map shows he's still where he would have set it

----------


## lostsole31

*S11:* Marius sighs, *"Just my luck..."* before turning back to pick up the polearm he just set against the wall. 

*Begin Round One ...

R1T16:* Abrax, you didn't/don't sense anything odd. What do you do?

----------


## Kvard51

Hearing Wren's question, Abrax immediately calls upon his bestial nature and begins sniffing the air, allowing his scent ability to take over his other senses.  He follows Wren into the corridor expecting a fight.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T16:* Hearing Wren's question, Abrax immediately calls upon his bestial nature  and begins sniffing the air, allowing his scent ability to take over  his other senses.  Smelling the rising scent of burning flesh, he follows Wren into the corridor expecting a  fight. 

*R1T13:* Wren speaks up, *"We're about to get a haunt in that room, and Marius needs light."* He takes out a vial of holy water and steps back into the room, going to the NW corner.

*R1T12:* Zauberei,  you know what's coming, but you also know you can't drop a channel bomb  on a haunt until it fully manifests. Also, Marius and Wren don't have a  lot of light in there. What do you do?

----------


## Tippnick

Zauberei will steps to the NW and casts light on Marius's weapon.


*Spoiler: cast then 5ft step*
Show


SA: Casts light
Then takes a 5foot step NW to touch Marius's weapon

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T12:* Zauberei casts _light_ on his hand  (though it does not yet glow), which has the effect of instantly  removing the light he had put on his own staff. He moves into the room,  and discharges the _light_ spell onto Marius' weapon, giving them both light in here.*Spoiler: Tippnick*
Show

This map is 10' per square, not 5' per square.

*R1T11:* Marius, you now have Zauberei's light on your ranseur. What do you do?

----------


## Ason

Marius nods in gratitude at Zauberei for the light and then reequips his shield in preparation for the new haunt. The man then nervously looks about, ready to defend himself from any approaching spirits. *"I'll stall it while you wear it down,"* he offers grimly.

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

*Move:* draw and equip stowed shield
*Standard:* total defense action for +4 dodge AC
*Immediate Action (if triggered):* Inner Sense counter if forced to make saving throw, grants +2 insight bonus to saving throw
*Free:* if/when the haunt appears, Marius tries to figure out what he can about it

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T11:* Marius nods in gratitude at Zauberei for the light and then reequips his  shield in preparation for the new haunt. The man then nervously looks  about, ready to defend himself from any approaching spirits. *"I'll stall it while you wear it down,"* he offers grimly. 

*R1T10:*   Four branding irons rise up into the air as their tips grow red hot,  and then they lance out at the three occupants. Marius' shield and  defense protects him, but a red-hot branding iron strikes Wren on the  side of the neck for *9*, and Zauberei on his hip for *9*. The four branding irons drop back to the ground, cool to the touch.

*Combat Ends ...*

Wren and Zauberei both note that where they were struck there is a nasty "H" brand.

----------


## SwordChucks

Hargrimm enters the room after the kerfuffle. Seeing the branding irons on the ground, he looks to Wren and Zauberei and says *"What happened? Are you all right?"*

----------


## Tippnick

*"I should be fine. Let's give this room a quick search"*, grimaced Zauberei. *Spoiler: det magic*
Show

will cast detect magic and stand in thr center of the room and take looks to the cardinal points of the map. (N,E,S,W)

----------


## Ason

Grimacing, Marius says apologetically to the two branded men, *"Sorry I couldn't stop that for you. When this is over, we should see if the town priests can remove those marks."*

Once Zauberei has finished his scan, if the coast seems clear Marius will again resume his attempt to search for and deal with any traps or dangers in the desk's area before searching the desk itself for any objects or papers of note, working alongside Wren or anyone else who seems up for it.

----------


## lostsole31

Marius takes two minutes with Wren to do a safety check of the entire space, which includes a simple search. Nothing of note is uncovered/ discovered/ found.

----------


## Tippnick

*"Is everyone comfortable continuing or do we need some healing?"* Zauberai asks.

----------


## lostsole31

*"I'm fine,"* says Wren.

----------


## Tippnick

*"Let's move on then"*, Zauberei says. He then moves into the hallway and awaits the door openers for the search of the next room.

----------


## lostsole31

The party moves NE up the passage and gets to the next door facing west.

Abrax and Wren check the door safe. Abrax, anything special before attempting to muscle open the door?

----------


## Kvard51

Abrax steps forward to get the door open, *"Give me time to give the all-clear before you come behind me.  I have a way to deal with these haunts."*

----------


## lostsole31

Abrax wrecks the door on the first try, the door having been locked but the years of neglect making it no harder to bash down than any other door so far. He steps inside carefully. Tangled mounds of moth-eaten fabric sit on several wooden tables, each surrounded by workbenches. Various sewing toolsshears, needles, rolls of thread, boxes of chalk, and other objects lie scattered over the floor, while the arm of what appears to be a skeleton protrudes from a stained heap of fabric to the west.

No sooner does Abrax - who has things to deal with haunts - step inside, then from the far side of the room, rising from the mound of moldering fabric that serves as their tomb, is an apparition. She appears as a beautiful young woman dressed in a tattered but lovely blue dress. In fact, much about the ghost is blue, including her hair, the tears that run from her pale blue eyes, and the clouds of smoke that drift from her lips when she speaks. *"Are you the new guard sent from the town to replace the cowards that locked me in here?"*

----------


## Kvard51

Abrax eyes grow wide as the beautiful, blue apparition rises up. *No mlady.  Instead, I have come to release you from your imprisonment here.*, he says as he begins walking toward her.

----------


## lostsole31

Abrax now stands directly before her.  Wren puts his dagger away and walks in, but not directly towards the apparition.

Hargrimm, Marius, and Zauberei .... what do you do?

----------


## Tippnick

Zauberei walks into the room. "*Who do we have here?"* Zauberei asks the apparition. *"Can you you tells us what happened to you? Maybe we can help?"*

----------


## Ason

With the light spell likely still shining brightly on his polearm, Marius hovers near the back of the party, watching the spirit while staying as close to the door as possible. He offers an awkward smile and wave from his back-row position but says nothing.

----------


## SwordChucks

Hargrimm heads through the doorway with a look of confusion. Surely no one else would have braved the prison. But if they did...

*"Hello? Is someone in need of healing?"* he asks as he looks for the others.

----------


## lostsole31

With all of the questions coming in, she seems to ignore Abrax right in front of her, floating past him through some workdesks and materials to stand in the middle of the room and look at Hargrimm, *"It is too late for healing here, Master Dwarf. What are your intentions here?"*

----------


## SwordChucks

Hargrimm tries his best to not look worried as the woman steps through soild objects. *"My intentions specifically? To render aid to the first voice we've heard here that hasn't tried to kill us. Now that I've had a closer look, I regret to say, I think your condition is beyond my abilities."* He gives a quick bow. *"My name is Hargrimm if you should need assistance with anything less magically demanding."*

----------


## lostsole31

*"You will find no life here in Harrowstone beyond yourselves, Hargrimm, and the odd scuttling vermin. And yet,"* she warns, turning to the rest of the party, *"Harrowstone is not quiet. I am Vesorianna Hawkran, and I ask again of all of you, knowing there are no living here to be rescued, what are your intentions?"*

----------


## Kvard51

Abrax, unsure now that the apparition has sim[ly "walked" by him, turns to follow her progress.  *"We seek to root evil out of the ruins of this prison and discover the cause of several deaths and attacks around the town."*

----------


## SwordChucks

Hargrimm nods at Abrax's explanation. *"We also have reason to believe that the Whispering Way has an interest in Harrowstone, and stopping them can only be good for the town. Someone also seems to be interested in you, Mrs. Hawkran. We found blood on the memorial that seemed to be spelling out your name over time."*

----------


## lostsole31

**
*"Until recently, the spirit of my husband, trapped so near yet so far in the dungeons below, had contain the ghosts,"* Vesorianna explains. *"Yet, unsettling visitors - men and women in dark robes who spoke only in whispers - came to Harrowstone not long ago and begain to work strange magic around the building's foundations. Unable to leave this room, I was nonetheless able to observe through the walls to the northwest as these strange people inscribed runes along the ground. I also witnessed the sad end of another man, slain by foul magic wielded by the leader of the black-robed villains - a thin, gray-skinned human who wore a bone breastplate and carried a black staff capped with a skull gagged by a black cloth - but I know nothing more about this blackguard.  The cultists bashed in the dead man's face with a fragment of gargoyle from a roof above in an attempt, I surmise, to make the man's death seem more like an accident.

"Later that night,"* she continues, *"after they murdered the man, the black-robed cultists finished their rituals. Whatever they did, they did so out of my sight through the walls, but I felt the repercussions immediately. It felt like a horrific storm, yet one with no wind that chilled the flesh. This windstorm chilled the soul -- it felt to me as if my very essence was being pulled apart. Yet the horrific sensation passed in an instant...and when it had, the presence of my husbands spirit was gone. I can only assume that the black-robed cultists somehow managed to abduct my husbands spirit, for since that hateful day I've felt no sign of either my husband or the black-robed cultists.

"What I do know is that ever day since that event, the spirits of the murderers and sadists trapped within the walls of Harrowstone have grown more and more powerful. I know now that my husband's presence kept the other haunts in line, and that with his ghost gone, they would have escaped to wreak unimaginable havoc, had I not stepped in to do the job my husband, until recently, had done so well.

"While I don't know much about the exact nature of the prisoners, their ghosts, or the dangers to be found elsewhere in Harrowstone, I can feel among the hateful dead five distinct powerful personalities. I suspect that these correspond to the five most dangerous criminals who were imprisoned in Harrowstone at the time of the fire. I also know that if you can confront and defeat the unquiet spirits of the five key prisoners, I'll be able to contain them and keep them from manifesting again.

"If you can defeat all five of the prisoners, and if you can bring to me a symbol of my husband's office over the prison, I will be able to banish the haunts from Harrowstone entirely. My husband's badge of office would work best, and I suspect it's hidden somewhere in the dungeons below, along with his mortal remains. Doing so will release me from this world as well, and will effectively end the haunting of Harrowstone for good."*

----------


## Tippnick

*"That aligns with what we have found out and suspected. The cultists killed our friend the professor. It hurts my soul to hear his death described. I thank you for the information nonetheless. For my part, I will attempt to put you to rest by finding this badge of office"*, Zauberei pledges.

----------


## SwordChucks

*"Agreed. These souls deserve their time before Pharasma.*

Hargrimm pauses before reaching to his neckline. *"We found some items we believe are connected to the criminals you mentioned Mrs. Hawkran. Can you tell us anything about this?"* he finishes by revealing the tangle of holy symbols around his neck.

----------


## lostsole31

Wren simply nods his consent.

She shakes recoils from these items, but cannot offer any information.

----------


## Ason

Marius, hiding behind the others in the back row, watches the initial exchange with uncertainty, but his expression slowly slackens in awe and pity as Vesorianna reveals her experiences of recent events.

After the ghost's personable history lesson, Marius likewise nods his consent to helping her, giving a small reply of gratitude. *"My thanks for sharing your story, madam. We will do what we can to bring peace to you and this place. It seems our course will lead us underground soon, then, but I am curious about those nearby runes you mentioned. Were they merely a part of that horrid binding spell, or are they an ongoing source of magical trouble here? Perhaps we could unweave the runes, if that would help?"*

----------


## lostsole31

*"I think that is what they used to draw out and imprison my husband. I sense no power in the scrawlings now,"* she answers.

----------


## Tippnick

*"Tell us about the haunts, please. How do we avoid them?"* asks Zauberei.

----------


## lostsole31

She shakes her head sadly, *"I don't know about that, for I am here, and do not know their nature ... but you'll have to face them anyway if Harrowstone is to be free. I sense the anguish of spirits, but not exact locations, and in truth I've never seen most of the prison when I was alive."*

----------


## Ason

Marius replies, *"Still, you have our thanks for shining a light onto truth of this shadowy place. I hate to leave a woman in distress, but I believe--thanks to you--we now have a clear task ahead of us."*

Turning to his allies, the man asks uncertainly, *"So... should we continue our searching, then?"*

----------


## lostsole31

Wren looks on at the trapped spirit and nods. *"Yes, for now it is not just the living who are the prisoners."*

----------


## Tippnick

*"Well then, unless we think we can gain more info here, I say we proceed further into the prison.  Does anyone have an idea where the way to the lower levels is?"* asks Zauberei.

----------


## lostsole31

Wren is ready to move, but he doesn't know the layout of Harrowstone.

----------


## Ason

Marius mulls over Zauberei's question before suggesting with an uncertain shrug, *"Maybe we just continue our keep-to-the-left circle around this level then? We're bound to find the stairs eventually, and lack of doors on the far walls of these rooms make me think the hallway is leading us around the perimeter."*

----------


## lostsole31

The group gets back into something resembling formation and moves northeast along the corridor until it turns east. And then stop to investigate a door to the north.

Abrax, do you do anything special at the door besides a normal search (which Wren assists)? If not, let me know as well.

----------


## Kvard51

Abrax searches the door as he has been, using all of his senses.

----------


## lostsole31

The two "men" don't find anything amiss. Abrax pulls the rotted door off its hinges as he's done the other and drops the remains to the side. Looking in, several rusty iron tubs sit in this room, along with washboards, metal buckets, and heaps of moldy clothing.

What do you (pl.) do?

----------


## SwordChucks

Hargrimm peers into the room. *"Mr. Elbourne, were there any stories about the five prisoners that involved a laundry room?"* he says a bit nervously.

----------


## lostsole31

*"None of which I know,"* he says, stepping in carefully and checking the ground carefully.

----------


## Ason

After making sure his gear is securely where it should be, Marius carefully follows Wren's example to aid in checking the laundry room.

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

Since he's done a dance of equipping/unequipping his shield and polearm in the last few rooms, I want to clarify that Marius has his polearm in-hand and his shield equipped, just in case. I'm not sure how much time has passed since the light cantrip was cast upon his polearm, but I'm assuming it's still active.

Marius is making a perception check for sure. If Wren's "careful" actions implies a stealth check, Marius will do the same, though I imagine the light spell would severely impact any such roll. Otherwise he's just slowly and cautiously checking the ground before each step and then surveying the room while stationary, much like Wren.

----------


## Tippnick

Zauberei will renew the light spell on Marius's weapon and will walk into the room and cast detect magic. He proceed to scan the entire room taking the time to make sure he eliminates his companions magic.

----------


## lostsole31

Marius, while Zauberei begins casting his spell and choosing his initial vector for _detect magic_, you sense movement off to the side. There is as small shape struggling within a mound of clothing, as if a small child or animal were buried underneath. What do you do?

----------


## Ason

Marius swivels his body toward the movement, gripping his polearm tightly in one hand as he points in the mound of clothes' direction with the other. He nervously calls out to the moving shape,*"Who, uh... who's there?"*

----------


## lostsole31

Suddenly, something flies to unholy life and moves to flap around Marius!

*Begin Round One ...

R1T21:* Marius, you are standing right next to what seems to be a flying, animated clothing! What do you do?

----------


## Ason

*"Trouble!"* Marius  yelps as he falls into a fighting posture against the animated  straitjacket. Glancing about the room for anything to useful, his eyes  settle on the shelves behind the 'living' clothing.

With a *"Watch out! Sorry!"*  of apologetic warning to his friends, the young man attempts to hook  the hammer portion of his lucerne hammer over the top of the shelving  unit and then to yank down on the fixture to hopefully leverage it down  onto the flying clothes. Whether his desperate flailing succeeds or  fails, he then shifts away from the door next and to Wren.

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

*Swift:* adopt Aura of Misfortune stance, giving the animated clothing -2 to its saves 
*Standard?:* use his polearm to yank on the shelving unit to pull it down onto the animated clothing; (1d20)[*7*]***Free (as part of above action):*  spend 1 inspiration to add (1d6)[*2*] to the skill/ability  check... or spend 2 inspiration to do that if roll treated as attack roll / saving  throw
***Note:* if for some reason his polearm  becomes stuck on the shelving unit, Marius will abandon it for now in  order to maintain his mobility*Move (depending on above):* if Marius had to abandon his polearm due to the shelving unit, he draws his dagger as a move action
*Misc:* five-foot step to the northwest, immediately to the west of Wren

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T21:* *"Trouble!"* Marius  yelps as he falls  into a fighting posture against the animated  straitjacket. Glancing  about the room for anything to useful, his eyes  settle on the shelves  behind the 'living' clothing.

With a *"Watch out! Sorry!"*   of  apologetic warning to his friends, the young man attempts to hook  the  hammer portion of his lucerne hammer over the top of the shelving  unit  and then to yank down on the fixture to hopefully leverage it down  onto  the flying clothes, but this is a shelving unit with a big gap with  basins inset into it. It doesn't move.. He then shifts away from the  door next and to Wren. 

*R1T19:* Abrax, the warning has been given, and strange sounds inside. You don't see the source of the disturbance yet. What do you do?

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T19:* Abrax steps into the room, next to the threat,  and takes a quick measure. He draws his deer horn knife and throws his  power into a slash that does *7*. He calls out, *"Not undead. Construct, animated object."* 

*R1T18:* Hargrimm, what do you do?

----------


## SwordChucks

Not entirely sure what's engaged with Abrax, Hargrimm steps forward to get a better look. When he gets next to Abrax, he reaches out and says *"This will help center you."*


*Spoiler: Combat*
Show

Move action: Move to be adjacent to Abrax.
Standard action: Use Touch of Law on Abrax.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T18:* Not entirely sure what's engaged with Abrax, Hargrimm steps forward to  get a better look. When he gets next to Abrax, he reaches out and says *"This will help center you."* 

*R1T11:*  Wren goes to stab and tear as deeply as he can into the straitjacket,  but he temporarily gets entangled in the thing, and gets winded for his  effort (*exhausted*). He steps 5' away.

*R1T3:* Zauberei, what do you do?

----------


## Tippnick

Zauberei throws his staff at the object it goes in thee direction of the opponent and returns.

*Spoiler: Hand of the acolyte*
Show


SA: Risky strike using Hand of the Acolyte 
(d20+4)[*17*] 
Has precise shot
(d6+1)[*2*]

He then takes a 5 foot step NE

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T3:* Zauberei throws his staff at the object it goes in thee direction of the opponent, smacking it for *2*,before  his staff immediately returns to his hand just as he moves to step  offline, only to bonk into the wall he forgets was there.

*R1T1:* The animated straitjacket slaps down at Abrax. The aasimar tries to ward the blow, but his arm gets hit for *8*  (though no wounds show), finding the straitjacket to be way stronger  than expected. It smacks down at Marius with another limb to strike the  man in the neck for *8* as well (causing some swelling);  there is quite a tussle as the straitjacket almost has hold of him, with  Marius managing to break free.

*End of Round One, Begin Round 2 ...

R2T21:* Marius, what do you do?

Abrax on deck, Hargrimm in the hole ...

----------


## Ason

Marius winces from his near miss with the animated clothing and draws  his dagger if he has not done so already. The young man then slashes at the living straitjacket with an unusual speed.

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

*Move:* draw dagger if not drawn already
*Standard:* Temporal Burn  attack maneuver; attack roll (1d20+8)[*17*]; damage roll  (1d4+1)[*2*]; extra damage roll (2d6)[*7*]; automatically  overcomes DR & ignores hardness

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T21:* Marius winces from his near miss with the animated clothing. He drops his ranseur with a clatter, and draws   his dagger. The young man then slashes at  the living straitjacket with an unusual speed, grazing it or *9*.

*R2T19:* Abrax,  you currently have a comfortable, balancing force affecting your right  now, as offered by Hargrimm, though it also diminishes the fire of  passion as well. What do you do?*Spoiler: Touch of Law*
Show

This means that  you treat all attack rolls, skill checks, ability checks, and saving  throws for 1 round as if the natural d20 roll resulted in an 11.

An  interesting side note, you don't get to choose to use it or not. You  would have to choose to be "unwilling" when it is bestowed upon you, and  Abrax wouldn't had any reason to do that with Hargrimm any more than if  he resisted a healing spell.

Hargrimm on deck, Wren in the hole ...

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T19:* Abrax goes full power on ridge-hand strikes, guided by Hargrimm's axiomatic touch, and both blows easily land for a total of *21*. 

*R2T18:* Hargrimm, the touch of law ends. What do you do?

Wren on deck, Zauberei in the hole ...

----------


## SwordChucks

Hargrimm tries to mitigate the punishment doled out by the strangely powerful jacket. He grabs hold of the tangle of holy symbols and releases a wave of energy.

*Spoiler: Combat*
Show

Standard action: Channel Energy to heal the living.

Channel Energy: (2d6+1)[*10*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T18:* Hargrimm tries to mitigate the punishment doled out by the strangely  powerful jacket. He grabs hold of the tangle of holy symbols and  releases a wave of energy which fully heals all members of the party!

*R2T11:* Wren stands to the side, catching his breath, but then seems successful in having done so.

*R2T3:* Zauberei, what do you do?

Animated straitjacket on deck, Marius in the hole ...

----------


## Tippnick

Zauberei speaks an arcane phrase and makes  a gesture that brings forth a flaming ray from his hand.

*Spoiler: scorching ray*
Show



(d20+3)[*17*] ranged touch against the article of animated clothing.

(4d6)[*11*] fire damage

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T3:* Zauberei speaks an arcane phrase and makes  a  gesture that brings forth a flaming ray from his hand, completely  torching it for 11 fire! There is barely anything remaining when the  several, light, wispy, floating pieces of carbon settle on the ground.

*Combat Ends ...*

----------


## SwordChucks

Hargrimm breathes a sigh of relief. *"I prefer inanimate objects to stay inanimate. Is everyone alright?"*

If no one needs his aid, Hargrimm starts poking around the room, searching for anything that came out in the wash.

----------


## Ason

Marius exhales as the thing finally drops. *"I'm okay, thanks. I am getting quite sick of these ghostly ambushes, but I suppose they are par for course. Here, let me help you search."*

----------


## lostsole31

This is a big damn room, with lots of detritus, so it is going to take awhile for a good, deep-in search (a hair shy of an hour). This, of course, gives more than enough time for Hargrimm's fortifying energies to strengthen the party to its maximum. It turns out nobody was actually "wounded" by the end of the battle, Hargrimm's radiant powers having done their job.

The only thing of note is that there is a secret door from the laundry to the workshop to the SW (where you met Vesorianna), but that is less of a "secret, spooky door of nefarious secretness" so much as a built-in, quick-access between the clothing workshop and the laundry.

Zauberei will have to keep casting light on Marius' weapon (twice during this time, in fact).

Wren says, *"I know that we have the strength and resources among us to continue, but we spent enough time that if we continued, I have some recommendations for changes to search routine to make. Honestly, though? I think we had a real knowledge-bomb tossed on us from Vesorianna. In bardic circles, we call that 'Major Exposition.' I  think we should head back to the house to report our findings thus far..."**Spoiler: OOC*
Show

*"...and not at all because I know that the GM was looking for a stopping point to return to the house to be able to have two players rejoin us while one absent player takes a break. Yup, I am totally unaware of the god-machine, and my in-character speech perfectly sums up the real and absolutely only reason we should return. No, I think if the gods existed, they would never abuse their position by making a non-character choice and controlling, let's say, an NPC like myself to seek a solution to an out-of-character issue like how and when to bring in new PCs."*  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## SwordChucks

Hargrimm straightens his back with effort as his search of the room turns up little. *"That sounds like a good plan Mr. Elbourne. Important information would be lost if we pressed on and didn't make it. We could bring something back with us to destroy those manacles and get that rope back too."*

----------


## Ason

Marius nods in agreement. *"And the murderers' weapons that we found might bear reporting too, though I am still unsure what we ought to do with them."*

Pausing to wipe some sweat off his brow after the past hour's exertion, the young man shares an unrelated idea, *"But I would also suggest that, when we return, we perhaps worry less about scouring every inch of this place. While 'dirty laundry' can mean 'secrets', our work here hasn't revealed any in this room. We may want to focus more on areas that hold greater promise for unraveling the mysteries of this place, giving the other rooms more of a cursory survey."*

----------


## Tippnick

*"Agreed, or goal should be discover the location of the sheriff. We should be prepared for the undead"*, Zauberei advises.

----------


## lostsole31

*"I disagree,"* says Wren. *"The expectation is that the hidden will be rare, right? But when it does happen, if we are just being 'cursory' then we'll miss something. We aren't on the clock. I mean, we seem to be on a minor one, what with Vesorianna's name seemingly being spelled out at the memorial. But our overall progress has been significant, even with a deep search. We are solving a mystery of Professor Lorrimor's death, at the core, and while we seem to have the basics of the death, the fallout of the murderers' actions is the haunting of the town. Now, today, we just about searched what seems like 50% of the prison's upper level. But, if you say cursory is the way to go..."* he shrugs.

Is everyone else fine pulling out for the day?

----------


## lostsole31

The party, in agreement, backtracks. Marius collects Paula, and everyone returns to Lorrimor House where they meet two new persons....

Angelo and Alexandru, describe (fully) your PCs, and then introduce yourselves!

----------


## Moriar

Angelo is a slightly short, lanky fellow that has intricate tattoos with inlaid metals and rich colors and moves with cat like grace. His black hair is shoulder length with golden eyes staring back out.  Overall he is clean and carries himself well with a ready smile; making most that he looks at feel at ease and friendly.  A few of the darker themed tattoos seem to come alive with sinister intent.

Angelo is relaxing in a chair and casually tosses a spikey ball with a thickly gloves hand to Alexandru in the other chair.

"*Greetings*," Angelo says with a smile, *"my brother and I came here to talk with the Professor.  But it seems that something happened to him?

The gracious lady Kendra said that you all would be able to explain it best?"*

----------


## SwordChucks

Hargrimm shoots a quick glance to the rest of the party before starting. *"The professor died while searching Harrowstone prison. Now his investigation has become our investigation. Mrs. Lorrimor seems to trust you, so I'll include that we discovered the professor was murdered by a group of necromancers called the Whispering Way. They've performed some ritual in the prison that is causing trouble in town."*

----------


## BuckGodot

Alexandru leaps to his feet in shock, looking first at the group and then his brother... Alexandru is a well-muscled and confident man, of about 6', with long black hair and blue eyes. He carries himself with smooth ease and while not unattractive, he is also not eye-catching. He looks down at the floor and a wave of sadness overcomes him as he slowly sinks back to the seat... *"That is fell news..."*

----------


## Moriar

*"Lexi! You dropped Tippy,"* Angelo says as the spiked ball hits his chest as he stands up and lands on the floor. The ball of spikes unwinds and becomes visible as a hedgehog.  The hedgehog crawls back to Angelo and then its form merges with him and a new tattoo appears on his skin in the shape of Tippy.


The information of what Hargrimm said sinks in and it slowly dawns on Angelo what was said.

*"Sorry Tippy, it seems that our visit is not going to be as pleasant at we had hoped. Alexandru, should we offer to help in light of that information?  Perhaps our skills could be useful in unraveling this mystery?"*

Without quite waiting long enough for his brother to answer...*"Hmm, yes we could definitely help.  It looks like you all have been through an ordeal.  How can we help?"
*

----------


## BuckGodot

Alexandru keeps his eyes down for the most part but does glance at his brother and nod his agreement.

----------


## Ason

Marius nervously smiles at the newcomers' introduction and subduedly offers an introduction for himself and his familiar, Paula, in return.

After the pair agree to help, the young man shares, *"We could use your aid, as the task has been rather daunting. The professor's life is not the only one lost so far: just a day or so ago the town was attacked by fiery undead we suspect were sent by the cultists."* He awkwardly looks down at his feet, ruefully recalling the bravery of Othello and Razvan.

Shaking off that melancholy, he then asks their gracious hostess, *"How have things been in town since then, Kendra? I regret not being here to aid in the recovery, but I believe we have today made our first major breakthroughs in pacifying the spirits at Harrowstone. I think we now have a plan to bring an end to the hauntings."*

----------


## lostsole31

*"Uneasy,"* says Kendra, *"as there's the odd weirdness, but nothing life-threatening or actionable."*

A handsome man in tattered clothing - his coat looking like an academic's white coat (now torn, bloody, and dirty) - says, *"I am Detective Wren Elbourne. Welcome. We'll have pleasantries over dinner, but yes, we have much to discuss. Zauberei and Marius, I think we need as solid a look at the Five Items as possible."

*Fast forward to a longer dinner, where a small, animate metal-and-wood "doll" serves the meal, and the newcomers are brought up to speed with all that has happened thus far. (So, no need to belabor with ten real days of blatherskite.)

----------


## Moriar

*"Good to meet you all and thank you for the hospitality Kendra,"* Angelo says. *"As for what you have discovered so that is very interesting; plus you were able to talk to an actual ghost!  That is very interesting!  I have always thought I could make friends with those who have not quite moved on.  Those items still have ties to their former owners perhaps?"

"May I look them over?"*  Angelo then starts looking them over after not really waiting for a response; seeming to have forgotten the sober topic mentioned only moments earlier in his excitement.  Tippy comes out again to sniff at the items.

*Spoiler: Eyeing the Goods*
Show



Unless thwarted from looking over the items, will cast Detect Magic and look over the items using any relevant lore.

----------


## lostsole31

As different and separate people have these items on their person, not in a bundle on the table, this new bastard is just reaching at people's belts. Do you allow him to just take things off of you like a Barbary macaque stealing food out of your bags?

----------


## Tippnick

*"Hold on student- I mean Angelo. I am sure we all have things we can contribute. We have not looked these over ourselves yet"*, Zauberei informs the impatient being called Angelo.

He then places the spellbook on a table big enough we can all look at. Along with the other items

----------


## lostsole31

From here, we will assume that all work together to solve the curious nature of these five objects, with Kendra running point by sending Mr. Evans to go to the library to get various books for reference.

It might humble Angelo quite a bit when he finds out he isn't even the second-most learned person in this group regarding arcane theory! The lead by a longshot is the Nethysian priest-wizard Zauberei, followed by (as you'll learn through RP over time) the medical student from Lepidstadt University Marius Nicolescu. Even that decrepitly dressed "detective" seems to be on par with Angelo in such matters.

Then, when it comes to the knowledge of actual spell mechanics ... and devising intrinsic properties of magic, Angelo again feels woefully inadequate, though in this case, Marius and Zauberei are almost evenly matched, were it not for flashes of insight that help Marius take the lead in these matters. In fact ... Abrax and your own brother equal your knowledge of spell mechanics, and for some reason the "detective" just edges you out as well.

Here's what the party learns ....
*Bloodstained Handaxe:* Strong aura of conjuration. A person with a strong life force can awaken the magic in this masterwork handaxe to help them fight ghosts more effectively. It is cursed in an unknown fashion, but it seems like it would somehow be more powerful - regardless of the life force of the wielder - if used against the one whose spirit is entangled with it (the Lopper). It has bloodstains on it that can never be scrubbed or removed, regardless if physical or magical means are used to attempt to cleanse it.*Collection of Holy Symbols:* Strong aura of abjuration. While carried, this collection of holy symbols causes any divine spell cast by the one who carries it to have a small chance of failure. Likewise, the wearer is less protected against divine phenomena. But the collection does act like a very powerful lucky charm against physical attacks and a variety of mental and physical trials one might face while in Briarstone. Because it is cursed, and because a divine caster has used it, Hargrimm is now "stuck" with the bane (and boon) of this thing until Father Charlatan can be laid to rest.*Moldy Spellbook:* Strong necromancy. The covers and pages of this thick, leather-bound spellbook have become  caked with mold over the years, but some of the contents remain legible.  This book once belonged to Professor Hean Feramin, the man who would  eventually achieve fame not through academia but through murder. Known  in his final days as the Splatter Man, he was dealt a hideous blow to  his morale and sanity by the loss of his spellbook. The book, like the  other objects in this room, now bears a curseanyone who looks through  the book finds her name scribbled in blood on the margins of the book.  Worse, as long as the book is carried, that person receives periodic  visions of her name partially spelled in blood in unexpected areason  the back of a door, on a gravestone, on a magical scroll, or anywhere  else. No one else can see these scribblings, and when the victim blinks  or glances away, the words are no longer there upon a second look. This means that as a cursed effect the bearer is more susceptible to terror. If the person carrying the book also casts arcane spells, they also develop a fear of losing their ability to cast spells and might hoard their prepared spells with miserly greed, possibly deciding at the last minute to not cast that spell. Since the Splatter Man's essence is tied to the book, when in the presence of the Splatter Man's spirit (not just signs of his mischief), ripping out a pages can tear at his soul. You could tear out all the pages at once for a singular, powerful effect, but Marius estimates that is balanced by being able to do more psychic damage to whatever form the Splatter Man takes in the long run by ripping pages out individually. Mold has destroyed most of the book's contents, but nine spells do remain viable: _comprehend languages, dispel magic, false life, gust of wind, illusory  script, levitate, mage armor, magic missile, and summon monster IV_. Even though he didn't "use" it, this curse is now tied to Zauberei, and having cast spells while carrying the spellbook, it would take putting the book down for several days (unknown amount of time, but likely no more than a week) for the curse to dissipate, all the while the spellbook acting against the cursed's psyche and driving them mad.*Mosswater Marauder's Hammer:* Strong transmutation, moderate necromancy. Masterwork smith's hammer that is a fine aid to any primary metalsmith of hard metals (not precious metals). It has an unknown effect against the Mosswater Marauder's spirit, but likely to instill shame, guilt, and horror. There is no long-term curse as with the others, but a person who wields this hammer at all, or against the Mosswater Marauder, might be overcome with murderous desires for the living.*Tarnished Silver Flute:* Strong enchantment. It is a silver (albeit tarnished) flute of the finest quality, likely to help a flautist perform with utmost skill, but cursed in an unknown manner. It is theorized that it will be effective against the Piper of Illmarsh's spirit somehow, as well as to those creatures he uses as puppets.

[/fin]

----------


## Moriar

Not humbled in the least, Angelo eagerly listens and contributes when able as everyone goes over the items. 

*"Those are very interesting items indeed!"* Angelo exclaims. *"I have never encountered items such as these before. They are still closely tied to the owners.  So while they can potentially be used for good and be used against their former owners,  they also carry with them some form of detriment.

So what shall be our next step?  If we are heading back to the prison then perhaps we can find any corporeal undead that could provide us with more information. "*

----------


## lostsole31

*"Let's figure out the disposition of the items,"* says Wren, a bit ruefully. *"Two are decided. I offer to take,"* and here he gulps nervously, *"the Bloodstained Handaxe. Let's face it, it fits my current sartorial motif."*

----------


## Moriar

"*Though what little musical talent I possess lies with strings,"* Angelo says, "*I could start practicing with it. Unless someone else would like to try?"*

----------


## BuckGodot

Coming over to his brother, Alexandru whispers, _"Do we really have right to lay claim to any of these items, Brother?"_ and he looks up oh, so briefly at the others with a slight smile and nod before breaking eye contact.

----------


## Moriar

Only at his brothers intervention does Angelo look somewhat abashed. * "Don't know what I would do without your common sense brother...probably get into even more trouble I am guessing"* Angelo says with a weak smile at the end.

*"Brother is right, we will help as best we can.  And ... I will try to slow down as best as Alexandru can manage."* Finished with a wry smile at his brother.
*
"If it helps, I do have some skill with magic and exploring lost tombs and interacting with people, both living and dead" *

----------


## lostsole31

A boar-headed monstrosity of a human says ... you can't read its expression to know emotional state ... *"I doubt any who take these items are 'laying claim' to them so much as taking responsibility for suffering the curse it holds while dispatching its spirit-partnered 'master.' If you have a musical ear, new and painted fellow, then you should hold that flute, as long as you realize it holds some manner of danger in doing so."*

----------


## Ason

Marius looks over all the items and shakes his head. *"I can carry the hammer, if nobody else is willing, though I doubt I would be terribly useful with it."*

Circling back to Angelo's offer, Marius adds, *"But yes, we will be diving into the belly of the beast on our return to Harrowstone. We know roughly what the pieces to this puzzle are, if that woman's ghost is to be trusted. Now it is simply a matter of searching until we find where each puzzle piece is, so that we can finally put this matter to rest. I tell you, I will not sleep easy until then, not after all the havoc these spirits have caused in town."*

----------


## lostsole31

Marius is given the burden of the hammer ... curse and blessing as it might be.

So, who will be given the flute?

----------


## Moriar

*"What do you think brother?,"* Angelo begins, "*no one else is jumping to take it. Should I/we taken that burden?"*

----------


## BuckGodot

Alexandru looks up in surprise... and then looks at his brother and nods... *"Take the flute..."*

----------


## Moriar

Angelo nods gravely.  Then picks up the flute.

*"Now Tippy, let's see which of us is better at playing it.  We must practice after all..."* Angelo's grin comes back.  *"Plus we must let brother take a turn playing too."
*
*Spoiler: Stares in common*
Show



Game mechanics wise Angelo is in possession,  but if flute allows etc will try to let Lexi play as well. 

If that is allowed, will say via their telepathic bond to Alexandru: "*Perhaps sharing playing will help ease the burden. Shrug"*

----------


## BuckGodot

Looking away and not making eye contact with anyone, Alexandru nods and hums, his demeanor very calm...


*Spoiler: TP: Lexi>>>Angelo*
Show

*"You know I have no musical ability whatsoever! Why would you even say that... Hell's Spells, why must you embarrass me like this in front of new people, Ango?!? You always do this!"*

----------


## lostsole31

Anything else to discuss that night?

----------


## BuckGodot

Alexandru keeps to... well... His brother... Like glue. But offers nothing to the conversation.

----------


## Moriar

Unless there is something further that others wish to discuss, Angelo is happy to relax with his brother.  And unless someone thinks it is unwise will start practicing with the flute and trying to get his brother to accompany him on Angelos' lute....which Lexi will likely refuse:).

----------


## lostsole31

Angelo, roll a Will save.

----------


## Moriar

*Spoiler: Playing the flute unwise?:)*
Show



Will save: (1d20+9)[*29*]

if he fails will reroll since Alexandrus will save with the kin bond bonus (don't know his save mod but will a d20 here with the +2: (1d20+2)[*7*]

----------


## lostsole31

Angelo plays the flute just fine .... he feels, a little weird doing so ... but it is a fine instrument.

----------


## Tippnick

Zauberei heads to bed.

----------


## SwordChucks

*"Yes, well I think I should be preparing for tomorrow. I expect a good deal of undead and haunts based on what we've seen so far."* Hargrimm says while absently stroking the holy symbol of Folgrit in the tangle around his neck with his thumb.

*"It's a pleasure to meet you both. I'm Hargrimm by the way. Maybe one of you can destroy the manacles. It would be nice to have that rope back."* he says mostly to himself as he heads for his room.

----------


## Ason

Marius, seeing his compatriots heading off to sleep, smiles meekly and offers to the newcomers, *"Anyone up for a friendly game of cards before turning in for the night?"*

After a round or two of cards or if nobody accepts his offer, Marius likewise heads for bed with Paula the lab rat in tow.

----------


## BuckGodot

Alexandru looks around and briefly at Marius before moving slightly closer to his brother while muttering what seems to be *No thank you*

----------


## lostsole31

And with that, it is bed-time for all.
 *Wealday, 1 Pharast 4711 AR (Waning Crescent)
 Weather: 40/20F. Dry.*

That heat wave? It left with the month of Calistril. Though the first month of spring, the winter is not ready to die out completely. It will be a freezing cold day today for most of the day, and damned cold even when it's not freezing.

Abrax says he has business in town, and will not be able to join the group. He says no more about what that business is.

Any plans before the group leaves for Harrowstone? It might just be a bit too cold for what some of you are wearing, unless you leave later in the day.

Meanwhile, does anyone intend to change their daily setups?

----------


## SwordChucks

Feeling refreshed after his morning routine, Hargrimm tries to be more personable. To the brothers he says *"I apologize for cutting our introductions short last night. We've had what can charitably be called 'a rough week'. I am Hargrimm Saresun, cleric of Folgrit."* He offers a quick bow and firm handshakes.

*"After Mr. Evans shoos me away again for trying to help with chores I hoped to go into town. I need some supplies before we return to Harrowstone and it's Wealday, so a new parchment should be up. When we do get to Harrowstone, I have a spell that should help us deal with the cold a bit longer, but not as long as I'd like."*

----------


## lostsole31

*"I'll stay behind until it's time to go back to Harrowstone, but protection against the cold would be nice,"* says Wren in his threadbare clothing.

----------


## Moriar

*"Thank you Hargimm, it is a pleasure to meet you. It is good to have a cleric going into such dangers.  I have some skill worh the arcane, some influence with corporeal undead, and decent at exploring dangerous areas."* Angelo responds in kind.


*
"And morning all.  It does sound like you all have had an eventful time here to put it mildly.  I know that it will take time to build trust.  If you could use help woth the errands before we go to the prison I would be happy to assist with that despite the chill.  Cold doesn't bother me as much as it does most people."
*

----------


## BuckGodot

*"Thank you..."* Alexandru says as he responds to the handshake before returning to his seat near his brother. 

No change to any sort of lineup.

----------


## Tippnick

*"Should we go into town for supplies. To get bags to carry things we find? More rope?"* Zauberei asks.

----------


## BuckGodot

Alexandru looks up and then to his brother... 


*Spoiler: TP Alexandru>>>Angelo*
Show

*"Tell them I have rope we can use... It's fine hemp rope. About 50'..."*

----------


## Moriar

Angelo nods to Alexandru and says, *"That is a good point.  We do have some rope if that helps.  What was it?  50' of hemp rope.  What other supplies might we need based on what you all have seen there that you could have used more of?"*

----------


## SwordChucks

Hargrimm thinks over his mental shopping list. *"I plan to get a new pack since I lost mine to the fire."* He pauses a moment as the all too fresh memory washes over him. *"And an outfit appropriate to the season. My funds are modest, so I'll be keeping to the essentials."*

----------


## Tippnick

*"Maybe a crowbar to open stuck doors?"* Suggests Zauberei.

----------


## BuckGodot

Alexandru sits up and looks at Hargrimm...

*Spoiler: TP Alexandru>>>Angelo*
Show

*"Did you hear that Ango! A fire! See what you've gotten us into? I hate fires. Their all burny and hot and destructive! You know I always believed I died in a previous life from fire... Ugh."*

----------


## Moriar

*"Perhaps we should head out for supplies and the news?"* Angelo suggests. *"Sounds like bags and a crowbar?"*

*Spoiler: TP Angelo to Alexandru*
Show



I know right?!  I have the same feeling.  Wonder if thats why i prefer cold now....

We got to be careful and watch each other's backs.  These people are into crazy stuff!

----------


## Ason

Marius shakes his head at the suggestion to go shopping in-town. *"Being a student is many things, but profitable it is not. You all enjoy your shopping trip. My spare winter blanket should keep me warm on the trip out to Harrowstone, but until you are ready to head over there, I shall hold down the fort here."*

----------


## Moriar

*"Oh, I don't even have two coins to rub together, "* Angelo laughs. *"But I would like to see this town a bit more see what qualifies as news here.

Shall we go?"*

Sounded like all but Marius and Wren were going into town. Hargrimm to get a crowbar and some sacks it sounded like. And to read the posted news.

----------


## SwordChucks

Hargrimm heads into town to pick up a few items. He makes sure to look over the posting poles and the Wealday parchment while he's in town.

*Spoiler: Shopping List*
Show

1x Cold-Weather Outfit (List price 8gp)
1x Crowbar (List price 2gp)
1x Common Backpack (List price 2gp)

----------


## Tippnick

Zauberei will go into town too to get a satchel.

----------


## lostsole31

On the way into town center, Hargrimm stops at area *B*, one of the several posting poles about town with the Wealday update. Of course, the primary news is the loss of Town Hall and the death of two outsiders, Othello Marewarden and Razvan Milosoveanu .... who gave their lives to save townsfolk .... but likely due to problems that their friends' meddling in affairs long quiet ended up starting anyway, even if through blind ignorance. Such is the way with outsiders.

You see the burnt out hulk that was the Ravengro Town Hall (*D*). A few buildings away (*F*) is the general store, which you are likely looking to give your custom to.

Hargrimm: A crowbar will cost you 22 silver.  Still want it?
A simple 1/2-pound sack will cost you 11 copper a sack. How many sacks do you want? "Some" is not a viable quantity.
The price for all the components that get put together to make a cold weather outfit for you will cost 88 silver. Do you still want it?
A backpack will cost you 22 silver. Do you still want it?

Zauberei: What do you mean by a "satchel?"

----------


## Tippnick

Zauberei is looking for a bag with a strap.

----------


## SwordChucks

Hargrimm lets out a snort when he sees the passive aggressive posting.

He avoids haggling and pays for his items without a fuss. He waits for the others to finish their purchases before heading back to the manor with them.

*Spoiler*
Show

I didn't want any sacks, just the outfit, crowbar, and backpack.

----------


## lostsole31

Hargrimm's total bill comes to 111 silver and a copper. He pays 12 gold and receives 8 silver and 9 copper change. Sale complete.

Zauberei, do you want something that is fairly waterproof to protect maps, scrolls, spellbooks, etc.? If so, they have a waterproof bag that weighs a half pound and would cost you 55 copper.

----------


## BuckGodot

Feeling his pouch, Alexandru says to his brother as he tags along *"I have a few coins, Ango... Is there something you need?"*

----------


## Tippnick

*"Ahh, exactly what I was looking for. This should do the trick!"* Zauberei says excitingly.
He will take out 6sp and tells the storekeeper to keep thanks.
"*Do you have anything to write on for sale?"*
He will pay for paper or whatever they have too.

*Spoiler: new waterproof bag*
Show



When he returns he will keep the new found Splatter Man's spellbook in there

----------


## lostsole31

Transaction complete, Zauberei has a waterproof bag.

Mr. Avanaki answers Zauberei, *"We don't sell that fancy stuff here. Check over at the Unfurling Scroll."*

So, still waiting to see if A&A are buying anything or not.

----------


## Moriar

*"Thank you Alexandru,"* Angelo says. *"If it is not too much, that water proof bag with a strap sounds useful for our explorations."
*
Either way, whether there is a purchase or not, Angelo is ready to head back.

----------


## BuckGodot

Alexandru will give enough coins to his brother to buy the bag, but will not make any purchases himself.

----------


## Tippnick

Zauberei heads over to the Unfurling Scroll to check out some sheets of paper and a case to hold it.

----------


## lostsole31

Alexandru gives a gold coin, and gets 4 silver and 5 copper change. Angel gets the waterproof bag.

They head over to the Unfurling Scroll to deal with Alendru Ghoroven.  

Zauberei can get mundane writing supplies here. How many sheets of paper would he like? And is that a leather scrollcase he's looking for?

Do Hargrimm, Alexandru, or Angelo have business at the Unfurling Scroll?

----------


## Moriar

Angelo is happy to head to the store and look around, but doesn't have anything to buy at the Scroll.

Angelo says excitedly, *"Lexi, this bag can also serve as another home for Tippy if he wishes.  Wonder if we could get a light stone for his new room...."* He trails off as others continue on.

----------


## SwordChucks

Hargrimm has no business to perform with the Unfurling Scroll, but he does believe in the buddy system when in a town that distrusts outsiders. He waits near Zauberei while he makes his purchases, and pines for his lost journals.

----------


## BuckGodot

Alexandru smiles to himself at his brothers musings. He has no further business to conduct in town, but will happily tag along where his brother goes.

----------


## Tippnick

Zauberei asks, *"Do you have rice paper? If so I will take 8. If not I will take 4 regular sheets of paper. Also that scroll case will do fine."*
He will hand over enough coins to pay for it. And promptly puts his purchase in the case and the case in his new bag. Patting it happily.

----------


## lostsole31

*"We call it 'rice paper' because it's a lot like some foreign paper actually made out of rice, but this is made out of a pulped mixture of roughly 80% straw, 20% tree bark,"* says Alendru. *"It's the cellulose in the tree bark that's a binding agent for the straw mash."*

He grabs eight pieces of rice paper and a leather scrollcase and says, *"That'll be four silver, four copper for the paper and 11 silver for the case ... that's 15 silver, four copper."*

Zauberei hands him two gold, and gets the proper change.

Any more shopping, or does this group head back to Lorrimor House?

----------


## Moriar

Besides fussing with his new bag and seeing how Tippy likes the bag as an option. Besides that, Angelo is ready to head back.

----------


## Tippnick

Zauberei will head home with the group.

----------


## lostsole31

Alright, everyone's back at Lorrimor House. Lunch is served. Lunch is complete.

Now what?

----------


## Ason

After spending his morning giving Paula some well-earned grooming and alternating between offering to help the Lorrimor staff and staying out of their way, Marius greets the returning shoppers. *"It's a pleasant surprise your morning was uneventful. I feared some new grave report* * from town* *would follow at your heels."
*
After lunch, Marius says, *"How was the weather coming back? Are we able to head out to the prison now? Whatever dreadful things await us there, I would rather not keep them waiting."*

Assuming the others consent to heading out to the prison immediately after lunch, Marius heads out with them. While outside, the young med student keeps Paula tucked deep inside a breast pocket for warmth, and if the weather is still cold enough to merit it, Marius wraps his travel blanket around his shoulders for extra protection for them both against the elements.

----------


## Moriar

*"Tippy, why don't you make friends?" * Angelo suggests.  His tattoo of a hedgehog begins moving and separates from Angelo to become a hedgehog.  Tippy goes over to say hi to Paula and shares a meal.

"*As for the weather it didn't seem to bad.  Admittedly I'm not as bothered about the cold.


Shall we head out to explore?"* 

After lunch, Angelo prepares himself for the outing by leaving behind his backpack, assuming his brother has what is needed.

----------


## lostsole31

I know Marius' mind, but who changes clothing or casts spells/ uses abiltiies that might help mitigate the cold on the way to Harrowstone?

----------


## Tippnick

Zauberei indicates he can pray for an Endure Elements spell, communal. Two if necessary.

----------


## SwordChucks

Hargrimm changes into his new outfit and sorts out his belongings. Once dressed, he offers to read aloud from his book of war prayers, and creates bonds with each of the others (Using 1 essentia each and adding the Speed Vivication). *"By letting me create a bond with you, I will be able to protect you at a distance. I can draw the poison from your veins and into mine should the need arise. When we get to the prison I will cast a spell to protect us from the cold, but it will only last four hours spread amongst us. Less if the animals are to be included."*

*Spoiler: Worn/Carried in Hand*
Show

Scalemail
Quarterstaff
Cold-weather outfit
Wooden holy symbol of Folgrit
Father Charlatan's tangle of holy symbols
Belt pouch containing a vial of holy water
Backpack



*Spoiler: Backpack Contents*
Show

Scroll of _Detect Undead_
Crowbar
Trail Rations x2
Waterskin (Full)
Holy Water
Potion of _Cure Light Wounds_
Wand of _Lesser Restoration_ (10) (not on sheet, but listed in #Carrion-treasure-is-awkward)


*Spoiler: Left at Lorrimor Place*
Show

Cleric's Vestments
Bedroll
Book of War Prayers
Iron Pot
Mess Kit
Trail Rations x3
Coins

----------


## Tippnick

Zauberei will prepare 1 endure elements, communal since Hargrim can do one for going home. Zauberei will leave behind his bedroll, 5 torches, soap, courtiers outfit, 3 trail rations.

He will also cast secluded Grimoire on his spellbook.

----------


## BuckGodot

Alexandru will quietly say thank you to Hargrimm before looking at his brother and then giving him a shove with his shoulder, nod his head towards Hargrimm. 

*Spoiler: TP:Alexandru>>>Angelo*
Show

*Well? Thank the man, Ango. Dont be rude. What would Mother say?*

----------


## lostsole31

By the time the new roster leaves for Harrowstone, it is mid-day .... still cold, but not freezing, and you can get away for now without magical protection. You'll likely need it in a couple hours, though.

The "veterans" lead the newbies to Harrowstone.

Angelo casts _light_ on something he has on him. Wren casts _light_ on his dingy, torn, bloodied lab coat. Anyone else will have to state they cast _light_ or take out illumination.

Once inside Harrowstone, the assumption is that you work your way back to where yuo last left off.

Wren gives the twins, and the rest of the party, a brief lowdown on what to expect and how best to be aware.

There's a door to the north and a door to the east at the intersection outside of the last room explored (laundry, *S12*). Where do you go from here?

----------


## Moriar

With a look to Alexandru, Angelo says "*Thank you for including us in that ability Hargrimm.

Now that we are here, I can help check for traps but would prefer to not be next to the door when it's opened. Shall we head north?"*

Angelo will confer with Tippy briefly and cast a spell through Tippy onto himself.  Then Tippy will once again become a tattoo.

*Spoiler: casting*
Show



Using Tippys echo ability will cast extended Mage Armor upon Angelo

----------


## SwordChucks

Hargrimm roots through his pack. *"North sounds fine. The other doors came off their hinges when we tried to open them, but just in case we find one that's stuck."* He holds up his new crowbar and passes it to whomever volunteers for door opening duty.

Now that he has consent from Angelo at least, Hargrimm begins setting up connections with the others.

*Spoiler: Akasha*
Show

Invest 1 essence on each of Marius, Zauberei, Wren, Angelo, and Alexandru to create Akashic Bonds with the Speed Vivification.


*"I'll wait until the cold gets worse to protect us from it, but I can make another light source at anytime, if needed."*

----------


## Tippnick

Zauberei will cast light on his quarterstaff.

----------


## BuckGodot

*"I have torches if anyone wants one..."* Alexandru offers up.

----------


## lostsole31

Alexandrei realizes that everyone is looking at him. Whether they meant to or not, when Hargrimm mentioned "door checker" all eyes subconsciously went to the well-armored new guy.

Wren, with nought but a dagger in his hand and what looks almost like raggedy clothing, looks to Alexandrei and says, *"Come on, looks like you've been volunteered. I'll check the doors safe, and then you open them. Deal?"*

----------


## BuckGodot

Alexandr*u* looks at his brother and then back at the others. Then to Wren before drawing his weapon and stepping up to him and gesturing for him to lead on.

----------


## lostsole31

Wren looks at the large shield, and Alexandrei's inability to switch hands quickly with his sword. *"So ..... Al. Can I call you Al? How are you going to open the door if both hands are occupied?"*

----------


## BuckGodot

Alexandru looks curiously at the strange person and then smiles sheepishly before stowing his shield.

----------


## lostsole31

*"So, that's the item you put away?"* Wren chuckles. *"Alright then, you must be a 'best defense is a good offense' kind of guy."*

The party gets into some semblance of formation as Wren checks the northern door clear, and Alex impresses everyone out of the gate by ripping the door off of its hinges. Turns out the area beyond is just a privy once used by the guards. The waste that is there is old enough now to no longer have a stench of urine or feces. A faint, faint something of an odor, but otherwise nothing as offensive as a privy could smell were it fresh.

Alex and Wren step in, with Wren casting _light_ on his dagger.

Does anyone want to search the drop bin, or leave it alone?

----------


## BuckGodot

Alexandru looks at Wren, shrugs and says, *"I follow the teachings of Mel of Alice..."* He will then back away from the privy council and let Wren lead to the next door.

----------


## Moriar

Angelo will give a brief chuckle and says with a smile, *" Lexi, you always did listen to much to Fathers stories*."

Angelo will use his light to do a search of the privy room as they prep for the next door.  He utters arcane words as he looks down the holes.

*Spoiler: searching*
Show



Will utilize senses and spell sift down the privies and then also detect magic if there is time before next door

----------


## lostsole31

A brief search of the privy turns up nothing of interest and the party recollects at the intersection.

*"Before we go to what seems a different section of Harrowstone,"* offers Wren, *"should we not go into the central room and see if our new bruiser has not the power to shatter the manacles? I imagine Abrax would like his rope back."*

----------


## BuckGodot

Alexandru seems to whither under their gaze, but shrugs again and says, *Im game to try*

----------


## lostsole31

The group goes to the indoctrination room. Within several seconds of walking in, the seemingly quiescent manacles start clattering against the metal leg of the table it is currently tied to with a generous amount of rope.

----------


## BuckGodot

Alexandru cautiously approaches the manacles and brings his warhammer to bear with a mighty swing.


*Spoiler: Technical Information*
Show



Attack using risky strike for max damage two-handed: (1d20+6)[*17*]

Damage: (1d8+9)[*12*]

----------


## lostsole31

He actually does a little bit of damage to the manacles, but they are still animated.

----------


## BuckGodot

Looking back at the group sheepishly, he turns back and swings again, several times until the manacles shatner...

----------


## lostsole31

With three more strokes, finally the animated manacles are destroyed, and you can collect Abrax' rope to return to him when next you see him.

For the sake of atmosphere for the two new members ... This chamber is in a shamblesold wooden benches lie in ruins along the walls, while rusty chains and bits of rotten rope 
lie scattered on the floor. This room has already been fully checked.

The party heads out to go to the northern of the two doors to the east. Wren checks it clear, and with shield and weapon put away, Alexandrei fails to open the rot-humid stuck door. Wren assists him, and the door comes off on the second go.

Beyond is the N-S, 10' wide corridor, 50' long hall leading to the exit to the south. There are double doors immediately to the north. A door across the hallway to the east, two sets of double doors to the east farther down, and then the door to the west that leads to this "wing."

Where to?

----------


## Moriar

*"What do you see up there brother?"* Angelo asks.  Tippy heads to the front lines to see and reports back to Angelo before reforming as a tattoo.  "*Perhaps  those double doors to the north?"*

----------


## BuckGodot

Alexandru nods to the north double doors and looks to Wren to do his thing.

----------


## lostsole31

Wren checks both doors clear and then he puts his dagger away as he and Alex both wrench the doors off their hinges. Several moldy cots lay strewn around this room, while doors to smaller, more private sleeping cells hang askew to the west. Judging from the rest of this rooms decor, this must have once been the prisons infirmary.

Wren puts up his finger to Al as he carefully looks around the ruins and walks in very, very slowly.  He slowly waves people in behind him as he goes along, but points out safe areas. First Alexandrei ... then Marius ... entering the room. 

*Surprise Round!* 

When Marius enters the room, something rises up in the center of the  room, appearing as a twisted, nearly skeletal ghost of a broken prisoner  ... and it is terrifying!

Alexandru, Marius, and Angelo (who is not in the room, but sees the display) ... roll *two* Will saves vs. this horrific sight ... one against the terror itself, the second against the jarring nature of what is seen.

----------


## lostsole31

Angelo and Wren are completely fine. Alex, Marius and Paula aren't afraid either, but it does grate at their sanity a little (*1 SAN*).

No sooner does this appartion appear than it disappears again.

*Begin Round One ...

R1T23:* *"What was that?!"* exclaims Wren as he takes out a flask of holy water, readying to chuck it if the thing reappears.

*R1T21:* Angelo, what do you do? It appeared too quickly for you to get a good sense of what it might be.

----------


## Moriar

Angelo gulps down that disturbing image.  "*Be ready should it come back,"* he adds.

He keeps an wary eye out ready to cast should it reappear. 

*Spoiler: ready!*
Show



Readies an action to cast disrupt undead at it should it reappear. 

To hit (1d20+6)[*8*] touch attack and (1d6)[*6*] damage positive energy

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T21:* Angelo gulps down that disturbing image.  "*Be ready should it come back,"* he adds. He keeps a wary eye out ready to cast should it reappear. 

*R1T20:* Hargrimm, what do you do? You didn't see whatever the others seemed to have seen.

----------


## SwordChucks

Hargrimm tries to slip into the hall with the others. *"Should what come back? Call out if you need healing."* he says bravely from the backlines.

*Spoiler: Combat*
Show

Move action: Move southeast to be south of Angelo.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T20:* Hargrimm tries to slip into the hall with the others. *"Should what come back? Call out if you need healing."* he says bravely from the back line.

*R1T18:* Zauberei, what do you do?

----------


## Tippnick

Zauberei casts a spell and a magical armor appears to cover his body. 
*"Describe to me what you saw!"* Zauberei commands.
*Spoiler: mage armor*
Show



Casts mage armor
5 foot step south

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T18:* Zauberei casts a spell and a magical shimmering - almost like armor - appears to cover his body before winking out of view. 

*"Describe to me what you saw!"* Zauberei commands. 

*"Ghostly ... skeletal .... weird,"* says Wren.

*R1T17:* Alexandru, what do you do?

----------


## BuckGodot

Alexandru grips his hammer with white knuckles and gritted teeth, resisting the urge to inch nearer his brother... He keeps a wary and watchful eye, prepared to strike out at anything that presents a danger.

*Spoiler: Technical Information*
Show

 Holding his action.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T17:* Alexandru grips his hammer with white knuckles and gritted teeth,  resisting the urge to inch nearer his brother... He keeps a wary and  watchful eye, prepared to strike out at anything that presents a danger. 

*R1T16:*  Nothing is visible, but of the plentiful rubble and detritus in this  room, something is launched at Marius. He ducks out of the way as a  chair splinters against the wall near him!

*R1T10:* THAT woke Paula up in Marius' pocket (delays).

*End Round One, Begin Round 2 ...

R2T23:* Realizing there is nothing to appear, Wren gets into a defensive stance and calls out, *"Hargrimm!  Zauberei! Get in here. You're the only ones can fight one of these  strange area-invisible scary things. I'm pretty sure this might be a  poltergeist - undead. Channel away boys."*

*R2T21:* Angelo, what do you do?

Hargrimm on deck, Zauberei in the hole, Alexandru delaying ...

----------


## Moriar

"*Brother, it sounds like they have developed a way to defeat such beings,"* Angelo says.  "*Lexi, perhaps come out-of the room or go full defensive if staying in there."*


*Spoiler: Waiting* 
Show



Will stay out of the room and ready a disrupt undead if it manifests into corporeal.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T21:* "*Brother, it sounds like they have developed a way to defeat such beings,"* Angelo says.  "*Lexi, perhaps come out-of the room or go full defensive if staying in there."* 

*R2T20:* Hargrimm, what do you do?

Zauberei on deck, Lexi delaying, poltergeist in the hole ...

----------


## SwordChucks

Hargrimm hurries deeper into the room before sending out a pulse of light.

*Spoiler: Combat*
Show

Move action: Move 20ft to stand east of Alexandru.
Standard action: Channel energy to damage undead in a 30ft radius.

Channel: (2d6)[*8*], DC 14 Will save for half

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T20:* Hargrimm hurries deeper into the room before sending out a pulse of light (effective damage unknown).

*R2T18:* Zauberei, what do you do?

Lexi delaying, Poltergeist on deck, Wren in the hole ...

----------


## Tippnick

Zauberei will enter the room and stand close to Hargrimm. And will.channel.positive energy.*Spoiler: channel*
Show



He will.see if the description matches what he knows of poltergeist. Assense the apparition in other words.

(d6)[*4*] channel energy[positive]

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T18:* Zauberei enters the room to stand close to  Hargrimm and channels positive energy, but there is no immediate way to  determine level of success. And without anything to see right now, he  has nothing to assess.

*R2T16:* A piece of room detritus is thrown towards Hargrimm, but misses.

*End Round 2, Begin Round 3 ...

**R3T23:* Wren disappears from view!

*R3T21:* Angelo, your readied action didn't happen. What do you do?

Hargimm on deck, Zauberei in the hole, Lexi delaying ...

----------


## Moriar

*"When you fellows have dealt with these sort of things in the past, have they shown up to a detect magic in order to find the source or a target?"* Angelo asks.

He then utters arcane words and upon casting begins staring intently into the room.


*Spoiler: Detect Magic Try*
Show



Casts Detect Magic and begins concentration for round 1.

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T21:* *"When you fellows have dealt with these sort of  things in the past, have they shown up to a detect magic in order to  find the source or a target?"* Angelo asks. He then  utters arcane words and upon casting begins staring intently into the  room. He detects that there is magic along that line of bearing.

*R3T20:* Hargrimm, what do you do?

Zauberei on deck, Lexi delaying, Poltergeist in the hole ...

----------


## SwordChucks

Hargrimm gives a slight shrug as he moves between the cots. *"Don't know. This always did the trick."* he says before releasing another pulse of light.

*Spoiler: Combat*
Show

Move action: Move up to 20ft toward the center of the room.
Standard action: Channel energy to harm undead.

Channel: (2d6)[*11*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T20:* Hargrimm gives a slight shrug as he moves between the cots. *"Don't know. This always did the trick."* he says before releasing another pulse of light. 

*R3T18:* Zauberei, what do you do?

Lexi delaying, Poltergeist on deck, Wren in the hole ...

----------


## Tippnick

Zauberei moves to the east of Hargrimm and channels positive energy to harm undead.
*Spoiler: channel*
Show




(d6)[*3*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T18:* Zauberei moves to the east of Hargrimm and channels positive energy to harm undead. 

*R3T17:* Marius, what do you do?

Lexi delaying, Poltergeist on deck, Wren in the hole ..

----------


## Ason

Marius freezes up as the apparition's appearance causes a dread chill to creep into his soul, making him unable to fully react during the opening exchange.

When he eventually gets his wits about him, Marius steps to the side, equips his shield, and looks around for the next attack, polearm at the ready to repay any nearby foes.

*Spoiler: Action Breakdown*
Show

*Round 1*
Lose sanity and apparently do nothing while paralyzed by the mental damage, thereby losing his turn for that round. ;-)

*Round 2
Move Action:* five-foot-step to the east, equip shield 
*Immediate:* Spilled Salt counter versus the first attack at a friendly character that Marius can detect
*Standard:* ready action to attack ghost if it appears within melee range

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T18:* Marius had frozen as the apparition's appearance  caused a dread chill to  creep into his soul, making him unable to fully react during the first  several seconds of the exchange. Now that he finally has his wits about  him, Marius steps to the side,  equips his shield, and looks around for the next attack - polearm at the   ready to repay any nearby foes. 

*R3T16:* Part of an old desk spins forward from the ground to catch Hargrimm in the head for *3*.

*End Round 3, Begin Round 4 ...

**R4T21:* Angelo, do you continue concentrating on _detect magic_? Anything else?

Hargrimm on deck, Zauberei in the hole, Lexi delaying...

----------


## Moriar

*"This might be working*." Angelo says as he continues to concentrate on detect magic.

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T21:* *"This might be working*."  Angelo says as he continues to concentrate on detect magic.  *Spoiler: Detect Magic*
Show

Three auras, the most powerful is strong .... and  you have likely never seen a strong aura, except from a mentor figure,  and then only rarely.

*R4T20:* Hargrimm, what do you do?

Zauberei on deck, Marius in the hole, Lexi delaying ...

----------


## SwordChucks

Hargrimm grips his head where the debris struck. Through clenched teeth he calls out *"Angelo's got the right idea. Check the room."* He lets out another pulse of light and keeps his head on a swivel.

*Spoiler: Combat*
Show

Standard action: Channel energy to harm undead.
Move action: Use perception on the square the bit of desk came from if possible from this location.

Channel: (2d6)[*8*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T20:* Hargrimm grips his head where the debris struck. Through clenched teeth he calls out *"Angelo's got the right idea. Check the room."* He lets out another pulse of light and keeps his head on a swivel.

But after several seconds of looking around, and no attacks, it is determined that the poltergeist has been blasted away.

*Combat Ended!*

Now what? Search? If so, in what manner?

----------


## Moriar

*"Well done.  The positive energy bursts seemed to have done the trick."* Angelo says.  *"If it helps for the future, I believe that I was starting to detect it through my divination.  Let's see what was going on in this place."*

Angelo first makes sure that Lexi is fine and then starts searching the room for clues starting with the desk. Tippy becomes active and helps search.

*Spoiler: Searching*
Show



Spending a few minutes to search the desk and a once over for the rest of the room.  Using relevant senses and skills.  After searching Tippy returns to being a tattoo

----------


## lostsole31

The party does a "quick search" .... but with the size of the former infirmary and the three private side rooms, it still takes several minutes. Then time to look at and ID various things you find, but after a total of 10 minutes of searching and identifying, you have the following:
(2) Fully stocked healer's kits (10 uses each)(3) vials antitoxin(2) vials antiplague(3) doses bloodblock(3) doses smelling salts(2) vials soothe syrup(4) _potions of cure light wounds_ 
Does any of that get parted out now, or do you put it all in the treasury?

----------


## Ason

Once the coast clears, Marius eases up slightly, massages his temples with a pained scowl, but stays relatively quiet.

After the initial search, he gingerly asks while hesitantly gesturing at the party's find, *"This is embarrassing, but I, uh, left my own medical devices back at Lepidstadt University. If you wouldn't mind, I could make good use out one each of the healer's kit, bloodblock, and smelling salt. May I, please?"*

----------


## Tippnick

*"That is fine with me, let someone carry the rest without it weighing them down. If that is not possible we can figure out how to divide the rest"*, Zauberei advises.

----------


## lostsole31

Wren says, *"I wouldn't mind one of the potions?"*

----------


## Moriar

*"Sounds good to me Marius and Wren,"* Angelo agrees. *"Perhaps for the rest of the potions go to myself, Alexandru, and Marius. Then split the rest of the healing seeming equipment between Hagrimm and Zauberei?

Then perhaps the door to the north?"*

----------


## BuckGodot

Alexandru nods his agreement to his brothers suggestion.

----------


## Ason

Marius nods in agreement as well at the idea.

----------


## BuckGodot

Alexandru nods to Marius nodding in agreement.

----------


## Ason

Marius nods back at Alexandru, breaking into a rare smile this time.

----------


## Tippnick

Zauberei will take a medkit. It will be in his backpack.

----------


## lostsole31

With the various medical sundries so divvied up, the party gets back into a loose formation/follow as Wren checks the door safe and steps aside.

Angelo Lexi easily wrenches the door off the hinges, showing part of a ruined room beyond.

What do you do?

----------


## Moriar

Angelo looks at his muscles surprisingly while the others move up.

*"What do you see up there brother?"*

----------


## BuckGodot

Alexandru, looks at Wren and back at his brother before stepping through the door to see what lies beyond.

----------


## lostsole31

Unfortunately, upon stepping past the brink, Lexi doesn't see much beyond the light from the others spilling through the door, beyond the fact that it is a ruined chamber.

----------


## Moriar

Angelo moves into the room with his brother.  "*Let's see what we have here brother. "  
*
Then begins to examine the room.

*Spoiler: Lookin*
Show



Angelo will move into the room with Lexi and use senses/skills to search the room.

----------


## lostsole31

A huge stone furnace dominates this room, large enough for a child to climb inside. An ancient fire has burned away the entire east wall the room, providing a panoramic, if eerie, view of the lake beyond. That same lake has gradually expanded into the room, flooding its eastern half.

----------


## Ason

*"I believe the helpful spirit said the problem ghosts were in the dungeons below, so I suppose this path is a dead end,"* Marius offers, *"But with my luck, there's probably an arsonist ghost here nonetheless, so let us search the wreckage quickly and be gone from here, back to an earlier fork."*

----------


## lostsole31

The party begins a relatively quick search of the Furnace Room.

As Marius is searching over by the furnace with his search-buddy Hargrimm ... Hargrimm, you begin to notice the face of the furnace beginning to animate and you smell the sudden rising stink of burning flesh.  

Hargrimm, what do you do?

----------


## SwordChucks

Hargrimm hurries to stand so the furnace is directly south of him, about 20ft away. He calls out *"Zauberei to me! Everyone else out!"* then he sends another pulse of light out of himself.

*Spoiler: Combat*
Show

Move action: Move to be 20ft north of the furnace if possible.
Standard action: Channel Energy to harm undead.

Channel: (2d6)[*4*]

----------


## lostsole31

What does everyone else do?

----------


## Moriar

*"I'll try this one thing and then will head your advice."* Angelo says.

He utters arcane words and shoots a beam at the face before exiting.

*Spoiler: Pew pew*
Show



Looks like the furnace is directly south of Angelo. Will cast disrupt undead at the face of the furnace and then use move action to leave the room.

Range touch to hit (1d20+6)[*21*] and damage of (1d6)[*5*]

----------


## Ason

Marius withdraws at Hargrimm's command, muttering quietly but crossly at himself, _"Every time in this blasted place... Every time..."_

He then takes post near the furnace room's entrance, polearm, shield, and senses at the ready for opportunities to make himself useful in protecting the party.

----------


## lostsole31

Angelo doesn't shoot anything, because he has nothing to shoot at.

He, Marius, and Wren all head out the room, leaving Lexi and Zauberei yet to respond.

----------


## Tippnick

Zauberei steps into the room and will readies an action.

*Spoiler: ready*
Show


He moves as close to Hargrimm as he can with a move action.
He will ready a channel positive energy to harm undead if he sees an undead in range of the channel.

----------


## BuckGodot

Alexandru will leave as advised going to be near his brother...

----------


## lostsole31

*Begin Round One ...

R1T25-24:* Angelo and Marius delay ...

*R1T15:* Zauberei, you are readied (as above)...

*R1T8:*  Alexandru delays ...

*R1T7:* Hargrimm, what do you do?

----------


## SwordChucks

Hargrimm keeps his eyes locked to the furnace. *"I saw a face in the furnace. I'm going to investigate."* he calls out as he approaches.

*Spoiler: Combat*
Show

Move action: Move adjacent to the furnace.

Standard action: If the furnace doesn't feel hot, he attempts to open it to get a look inside.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T7:* Hargrimm keeps his eyes locked to the furnace. *"I saw a face in the furnace. I'm going to investigate."* he calls out as he approaches.

A  soot-caked copper plaque over the furnace entrance reads Ember Maw.  Hargrimm opens the furnace door, seeing a large heap of ashes within.

Wren delays ...

*R1T5:*  As Hargrimm is looking into the furnace, the face of Old Ember Maw  seems to animate into a leering, skull-like visage made of metal and  bars. It roars, and a fiery tongue lashes out to strike Hargrimm right  in the face for *15 fire*! Hargrimm roars in pain from the burn.

*R1T4:* Wren comes out of delay, takes out a flask of holy water, and goes into the room. *"You don't need to be so close to channel!"* he yells to Zauberei and Hargrimm. *"Back off so I can target it with some holy sky-juice!"*

Paula in Marius' pocket in the other room chirps in fear!

*End Round One, Begin Round 2 ...

R2T15:* Zauberei, what do you do?

Hargrimm on deck, Old Ember Maw in the hole, Angelo/ Marius/ Lexi/ Paula delaying ...

----------


## Tippnick

Zauberei takes a step back then channels.*Spoiler: channel*
Show


Assess the creature
5ft step north
Channel positive energy to harm undead if it is.
Zauberei says "It is a ..." and state what it is. If he knows
(d6)[*1*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T15:* Zauberei takes a step back then channels, doing only *1 PE*. *"It's  a haunt, surprise. It's flame tongue can only get 30', but that's also  our channel range. The furnace would only be like this if it burned  people. Wren, since Hargrimm needs to channel, if you go in and reach in  there you should find bones. Take a handful out and throw them in the  water over there to douse the haunt."*

*R2T7:* Hargrimm, what do you do?

Old Embermaw on deck, Wren in the hole ...

----------


## SwordChucks

Hargrimm pats at the flames still in his beard as he reaches for his holy symbol again. *"Be gone spirit! The Hearthmother quenches your flames!"* he shouts as another pulse of light rolls out of him. He scrambles back as he tries to catch his breath.

*Spoiler: Combat*
Show

Standard action: Channel energy to harm undead.
Move action: Move north to the edge of the debris (I think 15ft?)

Channel: (2d6)[*11*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T7:* Hargrimm pats at the flames still in his beard as he reaches for his holy symbol again. *"Be gone spirit! The Hearthmother quenches your flames!"* he shouts as another pulse of light rolls out of him (*11 PE*). He scrambles back as he tries to catch his breath. 

*R2T5:* A tongue of flame lashes out from Old Embermaw to strike Zauberei in his left shoulder for *11 fire*, completely burning through Hargrimm's protection.

*R2T4:* Wren goes right up to the furnace and tosses his holy water into the furnace, doing *3 holy*.

*End Round 2, Begin Round 3 ...

R3T15:* Zauberei, what do you do?

Hargrimm on deck, Old Embermaw in the hole, Angelo/ Marius/ Alexandru delaying ...

----------


## Tippnick

Zauberei will stand his ground and channel again.

*Spoiler: channel pos energy to harm undead*
Show



 Channel positiveenergytoharmundead. 
(d6)[*3*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T15:* Zauberei will stand his ground and channel again for *3 PE*. 

*R3T7:* Hargrimm, what do you do?

Old Embermaw on deck, Wren in the hole, Angelo/ Marius/ Lexi delaying ...

----------


## SwordChucks

Hargrimm draws a flask and throws it at the furnace mouth.

*Spoiler: Combat*
Show

Move action: Draw a flask of holy water.
Standard action: Throw the flask at Old Embermaw.

Holy Water: (1d20+3)[*16*], (2d4)[*5*]

----------


## Ason

Marius sets down his polearm and retrieves a flask of holy water from his backpack. He then moves out through the door, taking a cover behind the entryway corner.

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

*Move:* retrieve stored item from backpack (holy water flask)
*Standard Action replaced by Move Action:* move out through door, 20' to Hargrimm's west
*Immediate Action (if triggered):* Spilled Salt counter to penalize the first enemy attack against an ally (if a haunt counts as a "creature" for the purposes of this maneuver)

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T7:* Hargrimm draws a flask and throws it at the  furnace mouth, and there is a warping and disruption of the face of Old  Embermaw for *5 holy*. 

*R3T6:* Marius sets down his polearm and retrieves a flask of holy water from  his backpack. He then moves out through the door, taking a cover behind  the entryway corner. 

*R3T5:* Licks of flame whip  at Wren, but he saw them forming and dodged out of the way easily.  Marius didn't really get a feel for what was happening when it happened,  and didn't get his counter off.

*R3T4:* Wren starts rooting around through the ashes. *"Found human bone remains, including a skull!"*

*End Round 3, Begin Round 4 ...

R4T15:* Zauberei, what do you do?

Hargrimm on deck, Marius in the hole, Angelo/ Lexi delaying ...

----------


## Tippnick

Zauberei channels again. 

*Spoiler: channel*
Show


Channel positive energy to harm undead.
(d6)[*2*]
Move through the door 20ft.

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T15:* Zauberei channels again, and this time the energy of Old Embermaw dissipates. 

*Combat Ends!*

Just  to be sure, Wren gathers up the remaining bones and then goes over to  the water, says a prayer to something called "Pulura," and tosses the  skull and bones into the water.

----------


## Moriar

Angelo peeks back around the corner.  "*Sounds like it's over, everyone ok?"* Angelo asks.

Angelo looks into the furnace and utters a few arcane words.

*Spoiler*
Show



Casts sift and looks into the furnace.

----------


## lostsole31

The rest of the party makes their way into the room, and Marius collects his polearm.

Angelo's spell finds nothing else (except ashes) in the furnace.

A cursory search of the area is made that takes no more than four minutes. Nothing else is found here.

Wren  points to the doors to the southeast, barely standing for want of a  wall to the east.  He checks them safe and Lexi comes down to basically  wreck both doors at once as the side-by-side doors and wall subside and  tumble into the water.

Knowing his job as meat-shield, Lexi  begins to carefully head south into the room, with Wren following to  give him light. The others begin to form up behind.

The northeast  wall of this room has partially fallen, revealing the dark, murky  waters of the pond outside. Moldering training dummies and other similar  equipment hint that this room may have once been a training area for  the guards. In the northeast part of the room, the floor around a dark,  jagged hole is surrounded by black scorch marks.

Just then, three  licks of flame appear, seemingly surrounding flying skulls ... and just  when Marius was about to voice optimism about not having tripped any  haunts!

*Begin Round One ....

R1T23:* Lexi, enjoying the advice about awareness Harrowstone that Wren gave earlier, is first to react. *"Beheaded!"* he advises while moving forward and preparing his shield. *"Undead. So positive energy is a safe bet."* He then draws his longsword dramatically once he chooses his position.

*R1T22:* Paula chirps in excitement! (delays)

*R1T21:* Marius, shield readied and polearm in hand. What do you do?

----------


## Ason

Marius whispers urgently to Paula, *"Run to the last room and keep watch. Stay alive, little friend!"*

He then slips south, taking up a defensive position behind Alexandru with both his polearm and his customary glum expression at the ready.

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

*Free:* order Paula to watch our rear from the previous room, as per usual
*Move:* walk 15' south and 5' southwest, ending up directly northwest of Alexandru
*Standard:* Temporal Burn against the first Beheaded or any other undead creature that comes in range of Marius' polearm
*Immediate (if triggered):* Spilled Salt versus the first attack against himself or an ally _OR_ Inner Sense if he is forced to make a saving throw, whichever condition is triggered first

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T21:* Marius whispers urgently to Paula, *"Run to the last room and keep watch. Stay alive, little friend!"*

He then slips south, taking up a defensive position behind Alexandru  with both his polearm and his customary glum expression at the ready.  There are no enemies to attack here, but Marius goes through his mental  options of what to do if trouble should find them. 

*R1T20:* Paula scurries north, under Hargrimm's feet, and just out where the door used to be.

*R1T17:* Zauberei, what do you do?

----------


## Tippnick

*"As they are on fire, don't try fire attacks! They are undead so choose your attacks wisely!"* Zauberei advises.

Zauberei then moves to the side and flings his staff at one of the Flaming Beheaded.

*Spoiler: Hand of the acolyte*
Show


5ft step to the east
Using domain power Hand of the Acolyte to attack red FB using risky strike
(d20+4)[*10*] to hit red
(d6+1)[*7*] damage

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T17:* *"As they are on fire, don't try fire attacks! They are undead so choose your attacks wisely!"* Zauberei advises.

Zauberei then moves to the side and flings his staff at one of the  Flaming Beheaded, missing, before his staff flies back to his hand. As  his staff is what is lit, it throws lighting all over the place  momentarily.

*R1T14:* Angelo, what do you do?

----------


## Moriar

Angelo moves south to be next to his brother, unlimbering his whip as he moves.  "*Finally something physical eh brother?"* Angelo says with a grin.

He starts humming to himself and strikes at the red skull.

*Spoiler: whip it good*
Show



Moving to just be south of his brother. If counted right is 30' of move and 15' away from red.

SwA to start luck.

If indeed within 15' of red will risky strike with whip.

With luck bonuses: to hit (1d20+8)[*19*] and damage (1d3+8)[*10*]

If counted wrong and not within 15' will cast disrupt undead instead: to hit (1d20+8)[*26*] and damage (1d6)[*5*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T14:* Angelo moves south to be next to his brother, unlimbering his whip as he moves.  "*Finally something physical eh brother?"* Angelo says with a grin.

He starts humming to himself and strikes at Red, which is behind Blue, but it is just out of range of the whip.

*R1T11:* Hargrimm, what do you do?

----------


## SwordChucks

Hargrimm flings out his hand and throws a ball of light at one of the heads.

*Spoiler: Combat*
Show

Standard action: Attack Red with Banelight Vortices.

Vortex: (1d20+3)[*20*] RTA, (4d6)[*15*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T11:* Hargrimm flings out his hand and throws a ball of light at one of the heads, destroying Red. 

*R1T7-6:*  The remaining flameskulls attack. Blue charges Lexi, but Marius'  lucerne hammer destroys it! Green comes from around a mild corner to  attack Angelo, but between Marius' polearm and Angelo's whip, the last  flameskull is destroyed!

*Combat Ends!*

----------


## Moriar

*"Well, that was interesting."* Angelo says.  He stops humming out loud and then starts examining the room.  *"Anyone injured?"*

*Spoiler: Searching*
Show



Ceases archelogists' luck, but the bonus to skill checks etc continues for 2 more rounds due to lingering performance to help search etc.

----------


## lostsole31

Hargrimm and Zauberei are still wounded from the previous combat with Old Embermaw.

It takes about 8-1/2 minutes to do a basic search of all areas in the room, but other than the constructed hole in the ground, there is nothing of interest.

*"Here's where it happened,"* says Wren, looking at the carbon markings around the lip of the nearly 10-foot-wide square hole. *"This is where the elevator would have been positioned to send things down to the prisoners below ... where the fire was."*

What does the party do?

----------


## Moriar

*"I may not be the best healer but this should help,"* Angelo says.  He utters arcane words and heals first Hargrimm and then Zauberei.* "Let's me know either of you need more, I can supply a bit more if needed. 

Is there more to search on this level or should we set up rope to head down through this hole to the next level?"*

*Spoiler: healing*
Show



Cure light hargrimm: (1d8+3)[*4*]

Cure light Zauberei: (1d8+3)[*10*]

----------


## lostsole31

Zauberei is fully healed after Angelo's ministrations, and the time spent in this room finishes the re-build of the fortification to him from Hargrimm's akashic bond.

Wren asks, *"Zauberei, Marius, have we gotten every place on this floor?"*

----------


## SwordChucks

Hargrimm seems embarrassed to need healing from another, but gives a grunt of approval as some of his aches are relieved.

He looks to the others to decide the path.

----------


## Tippnick

*"We can do a quick once over through this floor. There might of been a nook or small room we haven't explored"*, Zauberei says.

----------


## Ason

Marius smiles weakly as the skulls crash to the floor, though it fades after he glances nervously down into the pit.

*"We never got to the fenced-off area of the cold spot room. I may be wrong, but I would imagine it's vaguely that way,"* he says, gesturing to the southwest. *"Er, and I think we never doubled back to check that main hallway's side rooms, so there's that. Since we're already here... should we risk frostbite again?"*

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

As part of hanging out in this room post-combat and then discussing where to go next, I would like Marius to spend 1 minute to prepare 1 extract of Enlarge Person.

----------


## Moriar

"*A little cold never bothered me,"* Angelo says. "*Lead the way"*

----------


## BuckGodot

Alexandru smiles wryly and looks at Angelo... 

*Spoiler: Alexandru>>>Angelo TP*
Show

*"That's not what Catina Baciu said last winter..."*


And he looks at the others while side-eying Angelo and opens his mouth like he's preparing to speak...

----------


## Tippnick

*"I think the barred off area was just west of here. Maybe there is something we can search over here"*, as he points the west. He begins to take time to search the small room to the west. *"Let us take time to search this room thoroughly. "*

----------


## BuckGodot

*Spoiler: TP: Alexandru>>>Angelo*
Show

*"Saved by activity..."*
 and he closes his mouth and joins the search.

----------


## Moriar

*Spoiler: Angelo to Lexi* 
Show



"*You knew about that?!"*

..."  grumble grumble as he moves off to follow the others

----------


## lostsole31

Despite Zauberei and Marius comparing notes that there is an unaccounted "void" immediately west of this room, there don't appear to be any secret doors leading on that wall leading into the void or anywhere else.

----------


## Ason

Marius, after tinkering with various herbs and bottles on his person, hands a small vial filled with a new concoction over to Alexandru. *"Since you seem to be the warrior type, I thought you could use this. Drinking the extract should embiggen you for a few minutes, I believe. That said, erm, the now-active reagents have no preservatives, so it'll only keep through today."
*
After failing to find a door to the immediate west, Marius mumbles frustratedly, *"No, there has to be an opening to that cold room somewhere... I swear..."* and paces up and down along the western wall of this open-air section, searching for some indication of an entryway while furrowing his eyebrows.

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

Marius is offering Alexandru an extract of Enlarge Person. If Alexandru refuses it for some reason, Marius will offer it to anyone else who might want it.

----------


## lostsole31

Marius continues to retrace his steps over where it was already searched but now we assume a "deep search" of the western wall. With the very best search you can apply, there are no secret doors of any kind anywhere on the western wall.

Lexi, do you accept Marius' _Extract of Embiggening_?

----------


## Ason

Having found no secret doors, Marius sheepishly points to the non-secret doors leading west that are located in the southwest of the current area.

----------


## lostsole31

*"Before we continue, everyone gather around, please,"* request Wren.

After everyone does so, he points out various updates and changes to what to beware of in Harrowstone (giving everyone the benefit of his Careful Teamwork ability).

He goes down and checks the doors safe and stands side-by-side with Lexi, and the two of them easily wrench the doors off of their hinges. You already know what to expect ... Several rows of wooden benches, all spotted with mold and sagging with neglect, face a stage walled off from the rest of the room by a wall of iron bars.

----------


## Tippnick

*"I don't want to go through the cold haunt again unless we think it will help our quest to quell all the haunts with the help of the Sherriff's wife"*, says Zauberei.

But once they get to the door he prepares himself to take care of the haunt.

----------


## SwordChucks

*"We can try pinpointing the source of the haunt now that we can reach it. Hopefully we'll be able to end it permanently that way.* Hargrimm says as he draws out the scroll of _Detect Undead_ from his bag.

*"It's just a guess, but fire might be the antidote to this cold spot, if anyone can produce some."*

----------


## lostsole31

Wren shakes his head, *"It was an area haunt. It isn't a 'creature' that you can target and shoot. If the cold spot has reanimated, it doesn't profit us to recombat it so late in the day with diminished resources. It's just stubbornness. We don't have to enter. I think Marius reminded us about the north-south hallway with doors with doors to the east that we hadn't checked. Shall we avoid this room, double back, and head there next?"*

----------


## BuckGodot

> Marius continues to retrace his steps over where it was already searched but now we assume a "deep search" of the western wall. With the very best search you can apply, there are no secret doors of any kind anywhere on the western wall.
> 
> Lexi, do you accept Marius' _Extract of Embiggening_?


He does accept, yes.

----------


## Moriar

*"That sounds like a solid plan Wren,*" Angelo agrees*. "I'm a little tired about, mind leading the way?"
*

----------


## lostsole31

The party - led by Wren (who checks in with Marius and Zauberei to be sure) - backtrack to the hallway where only the door to the west had been checked.

The first door to the north is removed easily, and it is just an old privvy.

They then moves down to the middle set of double doors and Wren checks them safe. Wren and Lexi have trouble at first, and Wren can't get his when Lexi rips the door off of the hinges and then, with Wren assisting, they need another two tries together as Wren's door was problematic, but they have cleared the ancient and mouldering doors.

It appears that these are the stairs that lead up to the second floor.

----------


## Moriar

*"This does seem a nicer route to explore before delving deep into the earth."* Angelo says.  *"Shall we head up and see what is left of the second floor?"*

----------


## Tippnick

Zauberei tries to recall how many floors the building had according to the size of the building.

----------


## Ason

Marius cautions, *"If I recall, the ghost of the warden's wife suggested the source of our troubles here is in the bowels of the prison. The upper rooms may unveil secrets that make the lower ones easier, but we should retreat if the endeavor proves too costly, as our true goal lies below."*

At Wren's mention of the time of day, Marius also tries to estimate what time it is and, more usefully, how much more time they could reasonably spend here before needing to retreat for the night.

----------


## lostsole31

There are only two aboveground floors to Harrowstone. You could spend more time in Harrowstone today, but it is up to each of you to look at your own resources to determine if it is prudent for you to continue.

----------


## BuckGodot

Alexandru is okay to continue.

----------


## Tippnick

*"I can continue,  one more haunt though I might be out of channels"*, says Zauberei.

----------


## Moriar

Angelo is good to continue.

----------


## Ason

Marius adds, *"I still have plenty of extracts I can dole out, so I am fine to continue. If anyone besides Alexandru wants an infusion of embiggening or of healing for the next battle, please let me know. I believe I also still have a haunt siphon, should one channel prove insufficient."*

----------


## lostsole31

With the party ready to move on ... they, uh ... they move on. Onwards and upwards. Upwards to a set of double doors that Wren listens at and then that Lexi wrenches off their hinges. The party then makes their way out of the stairwell.

To the south, there is a guard area (*T1*) blocked from the cellblock by an arc of iron bars. Within sits an old wooden table and a few chairs. Looking to the north, there is a portion of what might be a dining room with a crumbling hole in the wall. There is a portion of a wall in this midpoint hallway, but no doors. The average ceiling height on this floor is about 12 feet.

What do you do?

----------


## BuckGodot

Alexandru looks to Wren and gestures north and will follow when he goes.

----------


## lostsole31

The party moves north and into the large chamber there. Wooden benches once lined this large hall, but several are now stacked in a jumble and others are overturned in disarray. Weakened by fire, the entire east wall has collapsed away, creating an unintended entryway to a wooden deck beyond. The view of the lake beyond would be beautiful if the silence were not so eerie.

*Surprise Round ...

S21-13:* Two tiny figures dart  down from the rafters. Lexi slashes his sword at one out of reflex, but  it attaches to him. Another zips down to attach itself to Marius. Both  Lexi and Marius take *1 CON* from *blood drain*. Then another zips down and also attaches itself to Lexi (*1 CON* again).

*S6:* Wren was aware enough to react, but not to stop. *"Stirges!"* he warns before he casts a spell on himself, and his movement becomes more wary and predatorial and he sidesteps northeast.

*S5:* Hargrimm,  as with Wren you were hyper-alert, but not hyperfast. You fought these  things in the bar with the late Othello Marewarden. There is one in  reach of you now, attached to Marius. What do you do?

----------


## SwordChucks

Seeing Marius's predicament, Hargrimm concentrates for the briefest of moments before the light of his vortex dims and a glowing horn and harness appear on Hargrimm. He attempts an odd headbutt with the now visible horn against the stirge plaguing Marius.

*Spoiler: Combat*
Show

Swift action: Reallocate 2 essence from Banelight Vortices to Sparkling Alicorn.
Standard action: Attack with Sparkling Alicorn's horn against Marius's Stirge.

Horn: (1d20+5)[*13*], (1d8+2)[*3*]

----------


## lostsole31

*S5:* Seeing Marius's predicament, Hargrimm concentrates for the briefest of  moments before the light of his vortex dims and a glowing horn and  harness appear on Hargrimm. He attempts an odd headbutt with the now  visible horn against the stirge plaguing Marius, striking it for *3*.  

*End Surprise Round, Begin Round One ...

R1T21-20:* Two of the stirges - one on each of the men - does more blood drain (*1 CON* each to Lexi and Marius). 

*R1T16:* Lexi, you have two stirges attached to you. What do you do?

----------


## BuckGodot

In an outburst heretofore uncharacteristic of Alexandru he yells, *"Get them off!!"* and reaches up to swat at one of the giant mosquitoes.

*Spoiler: Technical Information*
Show

Touch attack: (1d20+7)[*24*]
Disruptive Touch: [Auditory, MTA, staggered unless Fort save]

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T16:* In an outburst heretofore uncharacteristic of Alexandru he yells, *"Get them off!!"* Snakes seem to hiss from all around, until the sound condenses to right  around Lexi as he very decidedly touches one of the stirges sucking his  blood, and as his freakout verifies, he expends his focus in doing so.  If it is affected by the strange touch, Lexi can't tell.

*R1T14:* Angelo,  two skeeter-creatures on your brother, one on Marius, and your brother  is calling for help. You recognize what he attempted to use, and even if  it worked it matters little as the skeeters are attached to him. What  do you do?

----------


## Moriar

Angelo begins humming the song: Its going to be alright to help his brother.  While moving into position he lines up a shot on one of the stirges on Lexi.

*"Hold still brother..." * Angelo says as he aims, then lets loose a risky strike with his whip on one attached to Lexi.

*Spoiler: Mental to Alexandru*
Show


*
"You got this brother, we will crush these things."*




*Spoiler: Whip it good*
Show



SwA to activate archeologist luck

Then move 5' to NE, then 5' north. To be 15' away from Lexi to the north of him.

Then risky strike with luck: to hit (1d20+8)[*28*] and damage (1d3+8)[*10*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T14:* Angelo begins humming the song "It's Going To Be Alright" to help his  brother.  He moves into position to line up a shot on one of the  stirges on Lexi. *"Hold still brother..." * Angelo says as he aims, then lets loose a risky strike with his whip on one attached to Lexi, lashing it for *10* and disabling it.*Spoiler: Angelo >>> Lexi*
Show

_"You got this brother, we will crush these things."_

*R1T13:* The other stirge on Lexi drains his blood (*1 CON*).

*R1T11:* Marius,  you currently have pole-and-shield readied. There is a disable stirge  on an unwounded stirge on Lexi, and another stirge on yourself. What do  you do?

----------


## Ason

Marius utters a low, pained groan as he's skewered by the stirge. In retaliation, he drops his polearm, draws a dagger, and slashes viciously at the little monster.

After fighting back at the creature, Marius droops his anemic head about for fear of further beasts on the prowl.

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

*Free Action:* groan in pain, drop held polearm
*Move Action:* draw dagger
*Standard Action:* Temporal Burn strike, risky strike, spending 2 points of inspiration as a free action to add 1d6 to the attack roll
Attack Rolls: (1d20+7)[*10*] + (1d6)[*6*] (_does not include any temporary bonuses or penalties_)Damage Rolls: (1d3+3)[*4*] + (2d6)[*9*]
*Immediate Action (if triggered):* Spilled Salt counter on first enemy in range that Marius notices making an attack roll or skill check

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T11:* Marius utters a low, pained groan as he's  skewered by the stirge. In  retaliation, he drops his polearm, draws a dagger, and slashes viciously  at the little monster, cutting it off of him and it drops limply to the  ground. After fighting back at the creature, Marius droops his anemic  head about for fear of further beasts on the prowl. 

*R1T6:* Wren slashes at the unwounded stirge, hitting it for *10 + disabled*!

*R1T5:* Hargrimm, what do you do? There are two disabled stirges on Lexi.

Zauberei on deck ....

----------


## SwordChucks

Hargrimm moves up to Lexi and stabs at a stirge with his glowing horn. *"We'll have you solid as stone once these pests are taken care of."*

*Spoiler: Combat*
Show

Move action: Step up to Lexi.
Standard action: Attack a stirge with Sparkling Alicorn's Horn.

Horn: (1d20+4)[*16*], (1d8+2)[*6*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T5:* Hargrimm moves up to Lexi and stabs at a stirge with his glowing horn, doing *6* and causing it to fall to the ground, unmoving. *"We'll have you solid as stone once these pests are taken care of."* 

*R1T3: * Zauberei, what do you do? One stirge left on Lexi.

Lexi on deck, Angelo in the hole ...

----------


## Tippnick

Zauberei delays

----------


## BuckGodot

Using his sword, Alexandru attempts to slash the last remaining stirge off of himself.

*Spoiler: Technical Information*
Show


Attack action: (1d20+7)[*15*]
Damage: (1d8+4)[*7*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T3: * Zauberei delays ...

*End Round One, Begin Round 2 ...

R2T16:* Using  his sword, Alexandru attempts to slash the last remaining stirge off of  himself, cutting it for 7 and making it drop off of him.

The party is sure to kill the things with great prejudice.

*Combat Ends!*

----------


## BuckGodot

Alexandru sags and drops to one knee *Ango?* he mutters weakly

----------


## SwordChucks

Hargrimm starts to inspect the wounded to gauge the damage.

*"Dealt with these things once before. Interrupted a nice night out."* he says to no one in particular as he works.

He pulls out the wand from his pack and begins casting.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Using the Wand of _lesser restoration_ an appropriate number of times until the Con damage is healed.

----------


## Ason

Marius wipes his dagger against the dead stirge to remove the gore before sheathing the blade and hobbling over to retrieve his dropped polearm.

Marius clutches his side as he leans against the tall weapon and says to Hargrimm, *"So these were the monsters you and Othello mentioned that night? Ghastly things. My thanks for helping me just now, and for the restoration. Can I offer you an embiggening elixir as well, by way of thanks?"*

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

If Hargrimm says yes, Marius will spend 1 minute to mix the extract and give it over to him, with the same warnings as he gave Alexandru regarding its duration and 1-day shelf life.

----------


## Moriar

> Alexandru sags and drops to one kneeÂ *ÂAngo?Â* he mutters weaklyÂ




*"How are you feeling brother?"* Angelo asks.  *"I can at least clean you up a bit"*

Angelo utters some arcane words and patching up his clothing and cleaning the grime up as it magically disappears.

*"Would someone be able to help Lexi restore some of his lost blood? My healing tends to only help obvious injuries"*


*Spoiler: Spit shin*
Show



Will use mending to repair any damages in Lexi's clothing and use prestidigitation to clean up any dirt/etc.

----------


## lostsole31

It takes Hargrimm three uses of the wand to fully restore Angelo, but only one use to restore Marius.

Angelo takes care of cosmetics.

Now what?

----------


## Tippnick

Zauberei will scan the room with detect magic. He will move to the Northern most spot in the room and rotate clockwise, pausing long enough to get a good enough reading to determine location, number and type of magic.

----------


## Moriar

*"Thank you for fixing up 'ol Lexi,"* Angelo says to Hargrimm.

*"Looks like Zauberi has the magic angle covered, Tippy and I can check with other means."*

The hedgehog tattoo once again animates and then helps Angelo search the room for anything of interest.

*Spoiler: TP - Angelo >>> Alexandru*
Show



_"Feeling better brother?  If you need other healing let me know.  This is a bit more dangerous then we had thought, this adventuring, eh?"_ 




*Spoiler: Searching*
Show



Tippy and Angelo will use their senses and skills to search the room while the detect magic scan is going on.  Will report whatever they find.

Once done searching, Tippy will once again become a tattoo.

----------


## BuckGodot

Alexandru nods to Hargrimm with a grateful thanks and looks to his brother.
*Spoiler: TP: Alexandru>>>Angelo*
Show

*"I'm fine. Not a scratch, actually... Let's get on with this."* 


He moves back to Wrens' side for the next section of exploration.

----------


## lostsole31

Zauberei senses no magic in the mess hall (besides what the PCs have). Marius retrieves his lucerne hammer.

The party does a standard (not deep) search of the entire mess hall, which reveals some more passageways with plenty of doors to the south as well. Still, there is nothing of interest in the mess hall itself.

----------


## Ason

Breathing in and out deeply to steel himself, Marius says, *"Right: onward and upward? If everyone is ready to proceed, let's check out the open space to the south."* Gesturing at the rows of doors to the west, he clarifies, *"I'd prefer to search this main area to ensure we leave no surprises behind us before we start poking into those smaller rooms over there, I mean to say."*

----------


## SwordChucks

Once he's sure everyone is up to the task, Hargrimm nods his assent to Marius's plan. 
*"Maybe we should keep the Piper's flute at the ready in case there are anymore of these beasts."* he says as he gives a passing kick to a dead stirge. *"He was in command of some right?"*

----------


## Moriar

*"Lexi, did you hear that?"* Angelo asks.  *"It sounds like with this flute we might be able to keep some of those things as pets! Wouldn't you like that?"*

Angelo proceeds to the south following Marius and Hargrimm, keeping a watchful eye out despite missing the likely eye-rolling from his brother.

----------


## BuckGodot

No eye-rolling. None at all. It's a flat-out glare... Before Alexandru turns and heads back to his position with Wren.

----------


## lostsole31

The first place explored is what seems to be an old privy.

----------


## BuckGodot

*Well ***** says Alexandru with a wry smile and a rare display of his humour.

----------


## lostsole31

What door is next? The next northern door to the west? The door immediately to the south?

----------


## Moriar

After wiping away tears from laughing Angelo says, *"I knew you should have been a jokester bard brother!:)

"Anyone need to use the facilities?  If not, then perhaps the immediate door to the south?"*

----------


## BuckGodot

Alexandru nods his assent for south and walks to the door waiting for Wren.

----------


## SwordChucks

*"Thank the Hearthmother we didn't run into a haunt here."* Hargrimm says as he follows the others to the southern door.

----------


## Ason

Gulping at Hargrimm's unpleasant hypothetical, Marius nods hesitantly and says, *"We can check the southern door next, yes, of course. But I do still suggest we clear the southern portion of the main area after, before we delve too far into these smaller rooms, just so we know our backs are safe as we proceed."*

----------


## lostsole31

The southern door is checked and wrenched off of its hinges. In this small room, there is a sound-looking wood-and-iron ladder leading up to a trap door.

What do you do?

----------


## BuckGodot

Alexandru looks at Wren and back at the trap door... *"This is your specialty, I believe?"*

----------


## lostsole31

Wren safety checks the ladder and then climbs up to do the same to the trap door before coming back down. *"Unless there's an unseen cupola or the like, since this is the last floor, this is a roof access. You can even feel the cold more against the hinges."*

----------


## BuckGodot

Alexandru says, *"Wait... Cold? Are you certain? Don't some undead or shades have an effect on the ambient temperature? Often causing it to drop?"*

----------


## Tippnick

*"The ambient temperature was very cold on the way here. I prepared spells for enduring the elements. But we are up here and should look at least"*, Zauberei comments.

----------


## SwordChucks

*"Shouldn't we put off opening an exterior door? We'll lose what little heat we have in here."* Hargrimm says as he subconsciously readjusts his furs.

----------


## lostsole31

*"Remarkably,"* replies Wren glibly to Lexi, *"so does cloud cover on a winter day. No, I'm for continuing the rest of this level."*

----------


## BuckGodot

Alexandru scrunches his eyes looking abashed and says, *"Agreed..."*

----------


## Ason

Marius nods his approval as well, while rubbing his arms with a shivering motion for added emphasis. *"As I've said, my tactical preference is to confirm each room is clear before we head onto new sections. Let's finish checking this main area and its various cubby rooms, at minimum, before we brave the rooftop."*

----------


## BuckGodot

Alexandru backs out of the room and waits quietly in the corner but looks down the long western hall

*Here next?*

----------


## lostsole31

The party gets back into a modified formation to cover the "L" in the passageway as Wren points to the northern door in the western cellblock. He goes to it and checks the door and listens and then backs away while nodding his head. Lexi, with only shield in hand, steps up and easily wrenches the door off of its hinges, revealing T4b, which appears to be a short hallway leading west some 15', but then something happens...

Angelo happened to be next to a cell, looking in and seeing a mouldering set of bones from an unfortunate inmate that died in the cell. Suddenly, the bones swirl together until it is in a standing position and it moves to the door. It briefly reaches through the window into the cell to grasp futilely at Angelo, but much too close for comfort.. In fact, it sounds like the clattering of bones throughout almost the entire cellblock! 

*Begin Round One ...

R1T29:* Angelo, what do you do?

----------


## Moriar

"*Looks like we might have quite a few new friends down this way."* Angelo makes clear everyone is aware.

*"Might need your assistance brother.  Though I wonder if this one here might be friendly..."*

He utters a few arcane words and then says to the fellow in the cell, "*Greetings, my name is Angelo. What is your name?"*

*Spoiler: making friends*
Show



Angelo steps 5' to the southeast to be opposite the cell and casts charm person on the animated skeleton using his bloodline arcana to affect him.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T29:* "*Looks like we might have quite a few new friends down this way."* Angelo makes clear everyone is aware.

*"Might need your assistance brother.  Though I wonder if this one here might be friendly..."*

He is about to utter a spell and say something smarmy, but at this  angle, he can't see the skeleton through the small window in the doors.  No matter, he is now facing into a NEW cell to the west with another,  equally-anorexic inhabitant. He shrugs at switching targets, utters a  few arcane words and then says to the fellow in the cell, "*Greetings, my name is Angelo. What is your name?"*

The  skeleton in this second cell goes completely slack .... no longer as  bouncy animated as the others. Its jaw opens slack, and just lidlessly  stares at Angelo with its disturbing, red-pinpoint eyes.

*R1T24:* Alexandru, your shield is readied, but your other hand is free as you were wrecking another door. What do you do?

----------


## BuckGodot

Alexandru moves to his brothers side but holds any other action for now.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T24:* Alexandru moves to his brother's side but holds any other action for now. 

*R1T22:* Zauberei, what do you do?

----------


## Tippnick

Zauberei takes a five foot step to the west and will assess the creatures.
*Spoiler: assess statement*
Show



If he knows what they are he state

*"They are...."*

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T22:* Zauberei takes a five foot step to the west and  attempts to assess the creatures, but finds he doesn't have a good  enough view to any of them because of the cell doors and the small size  of the barred windows on those doors.

*Spoiler: ALL ... EXCEPT Zauberei*
Show

*R1T20:* There is a faint sound of mournful flute music and the eerie flapping of tiny, leathery wings.

*R1T18:* Marius, you are back to polearm-and-shield. What do you do?

----------


## Ason

Marius tenses up at the sound before frantically whispering to his compatriots, *"It must be that Piper and his stirges! Do we use the flute now?!"*

The young man then glances about, especially upward, and readies himself to fend off any flying creatures that make to attack the party.

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

*Move Action:* draw weapon or shield if either is not yet equipped (items listed in priority order) 
*Standard Action:* ready action to attack the first stirge that comes in range with the Temporal Burn maneuver
*Immediate Action (if triggered):* Spilled Salt against the first enemy creature to make an attack roll against an ally

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T18:* Marius tenses up at the sound before frantically whispering to his compatriots, *"It must be that Piper and his stirges! Do we use the flute now?!"*

The young man then glances about, especially upward, and readies himself  to fend off any flying creatures that make to attack the party. 

*R1T14:*  Wren nods to Marius, takes out the tarnished silver flute, and begins  playing ... and play he does. It is as if he is gripped by inspiration  as he plays an impressive dolorous dirge on the flute.

*R1T9:* Hargrimm, what do you do?

----------


## SwordChucks

Hargrimm's horn and bridle melt away as his hand starts to glow once again with a vortex of light. He keeps his jaw clenched as he scans the area for movement, ready to fling a vortex at any stirges that appear.

*Spoiler: Combat*
Show

Swift action: Shift 2 essence from Sparkling Alicorn to Banelight Vortices.
Standard action: Ready an action to attack a stirge with Banelight Vortices.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T9:* Hargrimm's horn and bridle melt away as his hand starts to glow once  again with a vortex of light. He keeps his jaw clenched as he scans the  area for movement, ready to fling a vortex at any stirges that appear. 

*R1T7:*  And at that moment, there is havoc in the cell block as the skeletons  all try to open their doors. The two skellies in the northernmost cells -  which include Angelo's charmed ones - are moving slowly and strangely,  in time with the music. Neither open their doors. Most aren't  successful, as these were prisoners in locked cells. However, it seems  that time has ruined some of the locks on the cells as some doors swing  open and several skeletons move towards the party. Brown closes on  Angelo, and Pink closes on Hargrimm from the other side. Several others  are walking in jerky fashion north up the passage.

*R1T4:* Paula squeaks in terror (delaying).

*End Round One, Begin Round 2 ...

R2T29:* Angelo, your charmed skellie can't get out of its locked cell. Meanwhile, you have a skellie right on you. What do you do?

Lexi on deck, Zauberei in the hole ...

----------


## Moriar

Angelo looks at his new friend, *"You do seem to dance wonderfully but we shall have to continue this conversation in a bit."*

Then he rolls away from the one advancing on him and readies the flute.  *"I wonder if this flute is able to do more than play a melody?"* 

And then begins to play in earnest.

*Spoiler: Flute Jam*
Show



Acrobatics roll to get away from Skeleton: (1d20+9)[*19*]

Looking to end up 10' to the north and 5' to the east.

Attempting to do Use magic device with the flute: (1d20+9)[*10*]

Raw performance roll to back it up: (1d20+5)[*15*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T29:* Angelo looks at his new friend, *"You do seem to dance wonderfully but we shall have to continue this conversation in a bit."* Then he rolls away from the one advancing on him and readies the flute.  *"I wonder if this flute is able to do more than play a melody?"* 

*R2T24:* Lexi, what do you do? Your shield is readied, but your other hand is empty.

Zauberei on deck, Marius in the hole ...

----------


## BuckGodot

Reasoning that his warhammer would be more effective against fleshless skeletons, Alexandru draws it and steps forward to wield it 'gainst the foe.

*Spoiler: Technical Information*
Show

Draw hammer
Step one square south to engage with Brown.
Attack with Risky Strike: (1d20+8)[*24*]
Undead Exterminator (Ex): +2 bonus on weapon attack & damage rolls vs. undead. 
Damage: (1d8+6)[*9*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T24:* Reasoning that his warhammer would be more  effective against fleshless  skeletons, Alexandru draws it and steps forward to wield it 'gainst the  foe. Sure enough, Lexi's blow smashes through the arm and out the chest  cavity. As the bones fall inanimate, those very bones also seem to glow a  little, turn to ash, and fall apart. 

*R2T22:* Zauberei, what do you do?

Marius on deck, Wren in the hole ...

----------


## Tippnick

Zauberei moves towards the red skeleton and casts a spell and ray of flames targets the red skeleton.

*Spoiler: scorching ray*
Show


MA: 2 squares south
SA: scorching ray cast at red skeleton
(d20+3)[*10*]
(4d6)[*17*]
Assess the creatures

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T22:* Zauberei moves towards the red skeleton and  casts a spell and ray of flames targets the red skeleton, but the  creature ducks out of the way as the ray hits against the wall, causing a  small part of the wall to crack.

*R2T20:* At this  point, it is louder and all can easily hear a mournful dirge played  upon a flute that is different from what Angelo is playing.

*R2T18:* Marius,  the tune played on the unseen flute is very sad and haunts you. Roll a  Will save.  Meanwhile, what is it that Marius does as his readied action  never went off?

Wren on deck, Hargrimm in the hole ...

----------


## Ason

Marius, having wasted his time looking skyward instead of at the skeletons, hurriedly tries to adjust toward dealing with the oncoming undead.

He attempts to slam the blunt portion of his lucerne hammer down onto the skeleton attacking Hargrimm, before calling out in a loud and worried voice, *"Paula, hide behind us!"*

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

*Immediate Action:* Inner Sense counter, granting +2 to a single saving throw by Marius
*Will Save:* (1d20+7)[*23*] (_includes +2 from above counter_)
*Standard Action:* power attack (1d20+7)[*21*] to hit, (1d12+3)[*7*] damage; targeting the skeleton with the purple dot 10 feet to the east of Marius

*Note:* I just realized Marius' character sheet says that his enlarge person potion was given to himself instead of to Alexandru, whom I believe was the actual recipient of his extract.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T18:* Marius, having wasted his time looking skyward instead of at the  skeletons, hurriedly tries to adjust toward dealing with the oncoming  undead. He attempts to slam the blunt portion of his lucerne hammer down onto  the skeleton attacking Hargrimm, cracking its right shoulder for *7*. He calls out in a loud and  worried voice, *"Paula, hide behind us!"* 

*R2T17:* Paula scampers down Marius and takes cover in the far NW corner of the hallway.

*R2T14:*  Wren had been lost in thought, as if a pervasive influence was telling  him how he could have acted had he had the flute. The detective shakes  his head, and that strange reverie likewise seemed to have muted the  effects of the unknown flautist's music as well. He concentrates,  turning invisible before speaking just under his breath that he is  coming through and touching his allies softly as he heads south down the  hall, unseen ... which is really bizarre, considering you can see a  disembodied glow from his _light_-ensorcelled dirty lab coat.

*R2T9:* Hargrimm, roll a Will save. You never saw any sirges. What do you do?

Skeletons on deck, Angelo in the hole ...

----------


## SwordChucks

*Spoiler: Will Save*
Show

(1d20+9)[*26*]

Hargrimm steps back, startled by the skeleton that rushed him. With some distance between him and the skeleton, he launches a vortex toward the boney foe.

*Spoiler: Combat*
Show

5ft step northwest.
Standard action: If the new position reveals another enemy, then attack Pink and the new target with Banelight Vortices. Else, attack Pink with Banelight Vortices.

Vortex: (1d20+3)[*11*] vs touch, (6d6)[*23*]
Conditional Vortex: (1d20+3)[*16*], (6d6)[*19*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T9:* Hargrimm steps back, startled by the skeleton that rushed him. With some  distance between him and the skeleton, he launches a vortex toward the  boney foe, missing Pink, but blasting into bony splinters Red (which was 10' south of Lexi at the time of its destruction). 

*R2T7:*  The skeletons surge forth to attack. Pink claws at Angelo. Green  charges north along the hallway towards Lexi. Wren suddenly appears as  his dagger catches a small piece of bony hand with his dagger for *2 mod*,  throwing off its momentum enough that when it gets to Lexi its charging  claw is wild. From the central corridor another skeleton (Blue) closes  on Angelo, and another comes from the same central corridor but from the  other way to close on Wren.

*End Round 2, Begin Round 3 ...

R3T29:* Angelo,  roll a Will save (from the unknown flautist); another Will save (from  the flute), and a Fort save from playing the flute from last round. What  do you do?

Alexandru on deck, Zauberei in the hole ...

----------


## Moriar

*Spoiler: saves*
Show



Will save with familiar bonus: (1d20+10)[*14*]


Will save with familiar bonus: (1d20+10)[*13*]

Fort save: (1d20+6)[*21*]

Will use kin bond to reroll if save is failed






*Spoiler: if able*
Show



If all saves passed or at least able to act...


Angelo gives a sly grin as he tumbles away and begins playing the flute to hopefully counteract the other player. 

*Spoiler: crunch for actions*
Show



Acrobatics to end up 10' to the west: (1d20+9)[*15*]

Use magic device for flute: (1d20+9)[*14*]

Perform: (1d20+5)[*22*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T29:* Angelo hears that mournful dirge that is not his  own and fights so hard to be unaffected by it, feeling spooked but  still himself. Just as difficult is resisting some power of the flute  that tries to take over him. Angelo gives a sly grin as he tumbles away  and begins playing the flute to hopefully counteract the other player.  He moved away from the skeletons nearby him, but he senses a few wrong  notes coming from the unseen flautist, as if Angelo distracted it  somewhow. It still plays, but less surely than before.

*R3T24:* Lexi, shield and warhammer in hand. You face a skeleton, but that damned creepy background music. Roll a Will save. What do you do?

Zauberei on deck, Unknown Piper ...

----------


## BuckGodot

First, he's going to put the skeleton in a box. Then he will put that box in another box. Then he will put that box in another box. Then he's going to mail that box to himself... And when it arrives... He's going to smaSH IT WITH A HAMMER!!

*Spoiler: Technical Information*
Show

Attack green using Risky Strike
[roll]1d20+8[/roll] 

Undead Exterminator (Ex): +2 bonus on weapon attack & damage rolls vs. undead.

Damage: (1d8+8)[*15*]

----------


## Tippnick

*Spoiler: will save x2*
Show



(d20+9)[*28*] #1

(d20+9)[*29*] #2

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T24:* Lexi starts compartmenting his mental space with  a visualization of nesting boxes, but outwardly he dusts a skeleton  with his warhammer. 

*R3T22:* Zauberei,  likewise observing various internal mantra, completely ignores the dread  of the unseen flautist's music while likewise easily fighting against  his muscles from locking up. What do you do?

Marius on deck, Paula in the hole ...

----------


## Tippnick

Zauberei steps to the soith and southwest and casts a spell that sends a ray at the purple skeleton.

*"We need to find out where this music is coming from!"* Zauberei exclaims.

*Spoiler: Disrupt undead*
Show



MA: 1 square SW and 1 Square south

(d20+3)[*11*]
(d6)[*4*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T22:* Zauberei steps to the soith and southwest and casts a spell that sends a ray at the purple skeleton (missing). *"We need to find out where this music is coming from!"* Zauberei exclaims. 

*R3T20:* The creepy music continues to suffuse the cellblock.....

*R3T18:* Marius, what do you do?

Paula on deck, Wren in the hole ...

----------


## Ason

Marius continues to thwack the northern skeletons who remain within range of his lucerne hammer. He otherwise holds his position alongside Hargrimm.

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

*Standard Action:* power attack: (1d20+7)[*17*] to hit, for (1d12+3)[*14*] damage, targeting the skeleton 10 feet directly to the east of Marius
*Immediate Action (if triggered):* Spilled Salt counter on the first stirge attack on party member

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T18:* Marius continues to thwack the northern skeletons who remain within  range of his lucerne hammer, destroying it. He otherwise holds his position alongside  Hargrimm. 

*R3T17:* Paula is displeased with Angelo tromping around in her space, so she moves south and goes into total defense.

*R3T14:* Wren concentrates, casts a spell, and touches his skeleton on the shoulder with positive energy for *6 PE* before then backing up.

*R3T9:* Hargrimm, roll a Will save vs. fear. What do you do?

Skeletons on deck and in the hole ...

----------


## SwordChucks

*Spoiler: Will Save*
Show

(1d20+9)[*20*]


Hargrimm tries to block out the piping and focuses on the skeletons. He throws out another two vortices of light, one for each of the enemies he can see.

*Spoiler: Combat*
Show

Standard action: Attack Blue and then Purple with Banelight Vortices.

Vortex 1: (1d20+3)[*20*] vs touch, (6d6)[*20*]
Vortex 2: (1d20+3)[*4*] vs touch, (6d6)[*22*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T9:* Hargrimm tries to block out the piping and  focuses on the skeletons. He  throws out another two vortices of light, one for each of the enemies he  can see. Blue gets completely destroyed, but in his wrenching his body  to aim around the friendlies in his way, he gives himself *1 DEX bleed* (with 1 starting now).

*R3T7:* The last skeleton attack moves up and claws at Wren.

*End Round 3, Begin Round 4 ...

R4T29:* Angelo,  roll a Will save vs. the enemy flute music. Roll a second Will save for  an unknown effect. Roll a third Will save vs. the curse of the flute.  Roll a Fort save from playing the flute. What do you do?

Lexi on deck, Zauberei in the hole ...

----------


## Moriar

*Spoiler: Saves*
Show



including +2 will save from Tippy

Will save 1: (1d20+10)[*24*]

Will save 2: (1d20+10)[*20*]

Will save 3: (1d20+10)[*23*]

Fort save: (1d20+6)[*20*]





*Spoiler: Rockin the Flute?*
Show



If the saves allow it:

Angelo notices the unknown player falter a bit and uses that opportunity to challenge them to a flute off!

*"I hope this is helping..."* Angelo says as he answers the challenge.


*Spoiler: Perform*
Show



Perform roll (1d20+5)[*13*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T29:* Angelo doesn't even register the dangers  assaulting his mind and body. He notices the unknown player falter a bit  and uses that opportunity to challenge them to a flute off! *"I hope this is helping..."*  Angelo says as he answers the challenge, and again there seems to be  some type of discordant note from the unseen flautist as if a musician  were punched while playing, before continuing back to playing.

*R4T24:*  Lexi moves past Zauberei, braving the AOO, and attacks with his  warhammer, but the skeleton pushes the hammer head out of the way as it  comes at it. It seems that the music has finally gotten under Lexi's  skin as he seems distracted.

*R4T22:* Zauberei, roll a Will save. What do you do?

Unseen Flautist on deck, Marius in the hole ...

----------


## Tippnick

Zauberei shuffles away from the skeleton. And points at the skeleton as 2 darts of force come from his fingertip. 
The slam into the skeleton.

*Spoiler: my turn*
Show


Will save
(d20+9)[*23*]

5ft step to the North
Casts magic missile 
(2d4+2)[*10*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T22:* Zauberei shuffles away from the skeleton, points  to it while intoning a spell, and two darts of force come forth from  his fingertip to slam into the skeleton, obliterating it.

*R4T20:* Still, the soulful dirge plays, already grating on Lexi with fear of the grave.

*R4T18:* Marius,  what do you do? Roll a Will save vs. fear. Hargrimm seems to be suffering some type of muscular  distress. There are no more skeletons visible, but the creepy music  still sounds.

Paula on deck, Wren in the hole ...

----------


## Ason

*"We survived!"* Marius cheers in glad surprise, *"Now let's find that flautist!"*

He then focuses on the music itself, attempting to suss out and cautiously move toward its origin, calling out *"Here!"* should he find the ghostly musician.

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

*Will Save:* (1d20+5)[*15*]
*Free Action:* perception check, with Marius spending 1 point of inspiration to add 1d6 to his perception check to locate the musician.
*Swift Action:* adopt Aura of Misfortune stance, granting -2 to saving throws of all opponents within 30 feet
*Move Action:* move up to 40 feet toward wherever he suspects the music is coming from
*Standard Action:* total defense for +4 dodge to AC for 1 round, once he has finished his movement

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T18-17:* *"We survived!"* Marius cheers in glad surprise, *"Now let's find that flautist!"*

He then focuses on the music itself, attempting to suss out and  cautiously move toward its origin, but ends up right back where he was  in confusion as he is unable to pin down where the sound might be. In a  strange stance, he prepares his polearm and shield to defend him against  dangers yet to be revealed. An action of mind to defense that is  mirrored by Paula.

*R4T14:* Wren heads up to  Hargrimm and tries to give him first aid to stop whatever distress the  dwarf is in. It is a feeble effort. Hargrimm can see that while Wren has  the most basic battle medicine training, he has little more than that,  and is unsuccessful.

*R4T9:* Hargrimn, you take *1 DEX bleed*. Roll a Will save. What do you do?

Angelo on deck, Alexandru in the hole ...

----------


## SwordChucks

*Spoiler: Will Save*
Show

(1d20+9)[*16*]


*"Thank you Mr. Elbourne, but I think I have just the trick."* Hargrimm says as he tries to smile through a grimace, leaving an odd rictus.

He pulls out the wand and directs it at himself.

*Spoiler*
Show

Move action: Draw the Wand of Lesser Restoration.
Standard action: Cast Lesser Restoration on Hargrimm via the wand.

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T9:* *"Thank you Mr. Elbourne, but I think I have just the trick."*  Hargrimm says as he tries to smile through a grimace, leaving an odd  rictus. He pulls out the wand and directs it at himself. It gives him *1 DEX healing*, but doesn't stop the bleed! Hargrimm's chagrin is noted by the party.

*End Round 4, Begin Round 5 ...

R5T29:* Angelo, roll two Will saves, followed by a Fort save. What do you do?

Alexandru on deck, Zauberei in the hole ...

----------


## Moriar

*Spoiler: Saves*
Show



Will save 1: (1d20+10)[*29*]

Will save 2: (1d20+10)[*21*]

Fort Save: (1d20+6)[*20*]

If needed will use the kin bond trait





*Spoiler: If able...*
Show



If the saves are successful and able to act:

Angelo pauses playing for a moment to say, *"I don't know if playing this flute is worth it...I get the feeling that it is fighting back at me somehow.  Brother...friends...is it worth it to continue playing?"*

While keeping an ear out for answers Angelo will continue playing in the hopes of disrupting whomever or whatever is playing against him.

*Spoiler: Rockin that flute*
Show



Angelo stays where he is and keeps playing

Perform: (1d20+5)[*19*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T29:* Angelo pauses playing for a moment to say, *"I  don't know if playing this flute is worth it...I get the feeling that it  is fighting back at me somehow.  Brother...friends...is it worth it to  continue playing?"*

While keeping an ear out for answers Angelo will continue playing in the  hopes of disrupting whomever or whatever is playing against him, and  now that nobody else is fighting, they notice that every now and then  the unseen flautist hits a wrong note or something almost in  counter-note to Angelo's natural, untrained flute-playing.

*R5T24:* Lexi, roll a Will save! What do you do?

Zauberei on deck, Unknown flautist in the hole ...

----------


## BuckGodot

Alexandru will move closer to his brother holding his hammer at the ready.

*Spoiler: Technical Information*
Show


Will use Kin Bond if save fails and Angelo allows.

Will save: (1d20+6)[*22*]

Kin Bond [Angelo]:  1/day, when he fails a save while Angelo is w/in 30', he may reroll that save using Angelo's modifier.
*  Since they are twins, he gains a +2 trait bonus on the rerolled save. 
*  Angelo must be willing to grant him the reroll. 
*  If he fails the save, he and Angelo are dazed for 1 round.

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T24:* Alexandru moves closer to his brother, holding his hammer at the ready, but stops before he trods upon Marius' pet rat.

*R5T22:* Zauberei, roll a Will save. What do you do?

Unseen flautist, Marius on deck ...

----------


## Tippnick

Zauberei moves closer to Hargrimm to examine his wound.

*"Everyone spreadout and find the source of the music. Stay within eyesight"*, Zauberei orders everyone.
*"You can stop playing until we confront spirit of this piper!"*

*Spoiler: assessing the wound*
Show


Assess the Hargrimm's wound and will do what he can to staunch the blood.

If he needs to use a CLW spell he will.
(d8+4)[*6*]  healing if he deems it necessary

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T22:* Zauberei moves closer to Hargrimm to examine his  wound. He has to drop his staff to work on Hargrimm with both hands,  but he is successful in stopping the bleed.

*"Everyone spreadout and find the source of the music. Stay within eyesight"*, Zauberei orders everyone. *"You can stop playing until we confront spirit of this piper!"* 

*R5T20:* The haunting, unseen music continues to play.

*R5T18:* Marius, roll *two* Will saves. What do you do?

Paula on deck, Wren in the hole ...

----------


## Ason

*"Agreed, but we better hurry."* Marius replies to Zauberei. *"Paula, see if you can help me find him,"* he adds.

Marius then pauses a moment, frowns to himself, and shakes his head, before walking back down the aisle to the east, continuing to search for the piper.

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

*Will Save #1:* (1d20+5)[*16*]
*Will Save #2:* (1d20+5)[*8*]

*Standard Action:* recover Inner Sense maneuver (_used on round 2 if I'm reading your notes on his sheet properly and correctly understand your recovery houserules_)
*Move Action:* 20 feet east, 5 feet north
*Free Action?:* perception check

Marius is hoping to get the Alertness bonus from Paula being nearby and is asking her to aid another on him as well

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T18:* Marius is about to speak ... but is instead finds himself transfixed by the music!*Spoiler: Marius*
Show

See Discord DM.
 
*R5T17:* Marius, though unmoving, feels Paula's fear as she runs and climbs up him to his shoulder to squeak in his face.

*R5T14:* Wren now turns to Marius, attempting to render whatever medical aid he can, *"Marius is paralyzed!"*

*R5T9:* Hargrimm,  you have the restorative wand in hand. Marius is paralyzed. Creepy  ghost-music playing in counterpoint to Angelo playing the cursed flute.  What do you do?

Angelo on deck, Lex in the hole ...

----------


## SwordChucks

Hargrimm does his best to tune out the flutes and crouches beside Marius. As he presents his holy symbol of Folgrit, he calls out a spell and touches Marius.

*Spoiler*
Show

Standard action: Casting _Protection from Evil_ on Marius.

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T9:* Hargrimm does a good job of tuning out the flutes and crouches beside  Marius. As he presents his holy symbol of Folgrit, he calls out a spell  and touches Marius, holy power washing over the paralyzed man to protect him from the forces of darkness.

*End Round 5, Begin Round 6 ...

R6T29:* Angelo, roll two Will saves and a Fort save. What do you do?

Lexi on deck, Zauberei in the hole ...

----------


## Moriar

*Spoiler: Saves*
Show



Will Save 1: (1d20+10)[*17*]

Will Save 2: (1d20+10)[*19*]

Fort Save: (1d20+6)[*23*]

Will use kin bond if needed, and brother allows, for any failed save.






*Spoiler: Action!*
Show



If saves allow, will:  

Angelo eyes the others before stopping his playing of the flute.  *"I wonder if my playing was helping or prompting the other 'player'"* he says. *"Now where could this player, or possibly a haunt be?"*

Then he proceeds to move to the east and look down the next aisle of cells to help look for the competing player.


*Spoiler: Maybe here?*
Show



Angelo moves 25 feet east and uses his senses to try and identify where the music is coming from if he doesn't seem an someone/something playing a flute.  If he is able to see something or locate the sound, will say so to the party.

----------


## lostsole31

*R6T29:* Angelo eyes the others before stopping his playing of the flute.  *"I wonder if my playing was helping or prompting the other 'player'"* he says. *"Now where could this player, or possibly a haunt be?"*

Then he proceeds to move to the east and look down the next aisle of cells to help look for the competing player. *Spoiler: Angelo*
Show

He  is unable to pin anything down, as if the flute music suffuses the  entire area western cellblock and into the central dining area.

*R6T24:* Lexi, you are still filled with dread by the unknown flautist. What do you do?

Zauberei on deck, Piper in the hole ...

----------


## BuckGodot

Alexandru shuffles closer to his brother... and holds his action pending the arrival of a baddie.

----------


## lostsole31

*R6T24:* Alexandru shuffles closer to his brother.

*R6T22:* Zauberei, what do you do?

Piper on deck, Marius in the hole ...

----------


## Tippnick

Zauberei will take a few seconds to try to figure out what the effects of the music are. And he will try to listen for the source of the music by movi g to the door north of him.

----------


## lostsole31

*R6T22:* Zauberei will take a few seconds to try to  figure out what the effects  of the music are, listening for the source of the music  by moving to the door north of him, but he can't seem to localize the  sound. He is, however, able to note that Lexi seems spooked, and Marius  is paralyzed.

*R6T20:* The music continues to play ...

*R6T18:* Marius, you are paralyzed. Roll two Will saves. If you succeed, what do you do? 

Paula on deck, Wren in the hole ...

----------


## Ason

*Spoiler: Will Saves*
Show

*Will Save #1:* (1d20+5)[*9*]

*Will Save #2:* (1d20+5)[*20*]


*Spoiler: If Able...*
Show

Marius shakes his head with a groan as he regains his faculties. The young doctor then pauses with his eyes closed, mentally searing that sense of lost control into his mind. He then says to Hargrimm, *"I'm okay: thanks."*

He then hurries down the hallway to catch up and pass the others, taking up a defensive position behind the nearby table as he continues to search for this unearthly piper.

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

*Standard Action:* recover Inner Sense maneuver (_used on round 2 if I'm reading your notes on his sheet properly and correctly understand your recovery houserules_)
*Move Action:* 35 feet east, placing him adjacent to--but not on top of--the diagonal table
*Free Action?:* perception check

----------


## lostsole31

*R6T18-17:* While he is transfixed on the strangeness of  his vision, at the back of his mind and now nearing to the front, Marius  begins to know the meaning of terror. The thing is, even though that  fear throws off his focus, the fear itself enlivens his nervous system  and he manages to break free of the paralysis! (Yay, fear!) Marius  shakes his head with a groan as he regains his faculties. The  young doctor then pauses with his eyes closed, mentally searing that  sense of lost control into his mind. He then says to Hargrimm, though  unsteadily, *"I-I'm okay .... thanks."*

He then hurries down the hallway to catch up and pass the others, taking  up a defensive position behind the nearby table as he continues to  search for this unearthly piper. Still, the piping seems to suffuse the  entire area, such that in his distracted fear Marius is unable to  pinpoint the origin. Paula, hanging on for dear life, delays ...

*R6T14:* Wren looks to Hargrimm and Zauberei. *"The Piper is a haunt, right? Bomb the area with positive, if you can!"* He then moves over to Angelo, holding out his hand. *"Angelo, hand me the flute. i will take on this burden."*

*R6T9:* Hargrimm, what do you do? Roll a Will save.

Angelo on deck, Lexi in the hole ...

----------


## SwordChucks

*Spoiler: Will save*
Show

(1d20+9)[*16*]


Hargrimm watches as Marius runs past and gives a nod of approval at his own efforts.

When Wren calls out, Hargrimm replies *"Right you are, Mr. Elbourne."*. He holds his holy symbol up and fills his immediate surroundings with another wave of light.

*Spoiler*
Show

Standard action: Channel Energy to harm undead.

Channel: (2d6)[*5*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R6T9:* Hargrimm - feeling the fear, but not particularly  affected by it - watches as Marius runs past and gives a nod of  approval at his own efforts. When Wren calls out, Hargrimm replies *"Right you are, Mr. Elbourne."*.  He holds his holy symbol up and fills his immediate surroundings with  another wave of light, and just as with Angelo's playing of the flute  previously, there sounds like several bad notes played by the one you  assume to the haunt of the Piper of Illmarsh.

*End Round 6, Begin Round 7 ...

R7T29:* Angelo, roll a Will save. What do you do? Do you do as Wren prompted you?

Lexi on deck, Zauberei in the hole ...

----------


## Moriar

*Spoiler: Will Save*
Show



Will Save: (1d20+10)[*15*]

Will use Kin bond if needed and Lexi agrees






*Spoiler: Looking*
Show



If able, will say: *"Thank you Wren,"* Angelo says as he passes over the flute.  

Then after uttering an arcane phrase, begins to look in depth to the south of his position.

*Spoiler: Magic*
Show



Casting detect magic and begins concentrating with the first round.

----------


## lostsole31

*R7T29:* Angelo still manages to ignore the ever-creeping dread of the song before saying, *"Thank you Wren,"*  as he passes over the flute. Then after uttering an arcane phrase,  begins to look in depth to the south of his position.  *Spoiler: Angelo*
Show

You detect magic!

*R7T24:* Alexandru, what do you do?

Zauberei on deck, Piper of Illmarsh in the hole ...

----------


## BuckGodot

Alexandru continues to act in a defensive manner, hovering about his brother, watching the dark corners preparing for anything to attack.

----------


## lostsole31

*R7T24:* Alexandru continues to act in a defensive manner, hovering about his  brother, watching the dark corners preparing for anything to attack.

*R7T22:* Zauberei, roll a Will save. What do you do?

Piper of Illmarsh on deck, Marius in the hole ...

----------


## Tippnick

Zauberei channels and positive energy rolls out. *"Well, I should be in range if I have to fight off the effect of the haunt."*


*Spoiler: crunchy rolls*
Show



Will save 
(d20+9)[*28*]

Sa: channel.positive energy to harm undead
(d6)[*5*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R7T22:* Zauberei channels and positive energy rolls out,  seeming to have a similar discordant effect on the music as it was with  Hargrimm and Angelo's flute-playing. *"Well, I should be in range if I have to fight off the effect of the haunt."* 

*R7T20:* Despite that most recent hit, the Piper's music continues, and this time some of that focus falls upon Hargrimm!

*R7T18:* Marius,  you looking specifically for the Piper didn't work, almost as if you  ran away from him and his pets. But you see him again and his pets  descend upon you. Roll a Will save! What do you do?

Paula on deck, Wren in the hole ...

----------


## Ason

*Spoiler: Will Save*
Show

*Immediate Action:* Inner Sense for +2 to next save

Will Save: (1d20+7)[*19*] (_includes +2 insight bonus from Inner Sense_)


*Spoiler: If Able*
Show

Marius points directly at the ghostly vision, groaning aloud with fear, *"I see him!"*

Grudgingly, tentatively, he shuffles toward the sight filling him with fear and anxiously calls out to the party, *"The Piper is here! We must hurry!"* Marius then drops his polearm and reaches into his backpack to pull out a haunt siphon.

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

*Move Action:* move up to 40 feet in the direction of whatever he saw, fear effects  permitting; if he's not sure where the vision is anymore, move 20 feet  west to be immediately west of Wren
*Free Action:* drop polearm
*Standard Action:* retrieve haunt siphon from backpack

I know _what_ Marius is seeing, but I don't know _where_ exactly he's seeing it in map terms, so I'm deferring those details to you for his pointing and movement, if possible. Marius is trying to properly position himself to use the h

----------


## lostsole31

*R7T18:* Marius closes his eyes as he feels pinpricks at  his neck. Calling upon his inner reserve of calm as taught him by his  fight masters, Marius is able - at least for the time being - to ignore  the phantom stirges. Marius points directly at the ghostly vision,  groaning aloud with fear, *"I see him!"*

Grudgingly, tentatively, he shuffles toward the sight filling him with fear and anxiously calls out to the party, *"The Piper is here! We must hurry!"* Marius then drops his polearm and reaches into his backpack to pull out a _haunt siphon_. 

*R7T17:* Marius feels Paula filled with terror.

*R7T14:*  Wren begins trying to play the flute. You can tell he's had general  music theory training as he does fair in making simple notes with the  flute ... enough that it seems to have a discordant effect on the  Piper's own music. But the flute as its own effect on Wren now, as well,  for little bits of blood start to come forth from Wren's eyes and  fingertips as he takes *3 damage*.

*R7T9:* Hargrimm, roll *two* Will saves. what do you do?

Angelo on deck, Alexandru in the hole ...

----------


## SwordChucks

*Spoiler: Will saves*
Show

(1d20+9)[*21*]
(1d20+9)[*11*]


Hargrimm hurries over to the others and lets loose another wave of light.

*"This is last of these that Folgrit saw fit to grant me."* he says with effort.

*Spoiler*
Show

Move action: Move 5ft south, then 10ft east.
Standard action: Channel energy to harm undead.

Channel: (2d6)[*8*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R7T9:* Though still not feeling the fear like others  had, still Hargrimm's mind is filled with the pitched tunes and he  stands transfixed, listening intently while otherwise unmoving to  external observers. 

*End Round 7, Begin Round 8 ...

R8T29:* Angelo, roll a Will save. You are currently concentrating on _detect magic_ to the south (1 round complete). What do you do?

Alexandru on deck, Zauberei in the hole ...

----------


## Moriar

*Spoiler: save*
Show



Will save: (1d20+10)[*13*]

If failed, will use kin bond if Lexi allows






*Spoiler*
Show



If save allows:

Angelo continues staring intently to the south.

*Spoiler: crunch*
Show



If aura detected of possible haunt: "*There he is to the south,*" Angelo declares. 

If no aura to the south will move 25 feet west and start detect magic anew to the south there.

----------


## lostsole31

*R8T29:* Angelo is fighting against his fear desperately, only winning for now as he continues to stare intently to the south. *Spoiler: Angelo*
Show

He  still can't pinpoint anything, but he CAN sense that there are five  magical auras, the most powerful of which is a moderate aura. 

*R8T24:* Alexandru, what do you do?

Zauberei on deck, Piper of Illmarsh in the hole ...

----------


## BuckGodot

Alexandru continues to stay close to his bro from the same mo and holds his action pending seeing something to attack.

----------


## lostsole31

*R8T24:* Alexandru continues to stay close to his bro from the same mo and holds his action pending seeing something to attack.

*R8T22:* Zauberei, roll a Will save. What do you do?

Piper of Illmarsh on deck, Marius in the hole, Lexi delaying ...

----------


## Tippnick

*"I think this is the last of my channels as well!"*, Zauberei notes as he channels divine energy.
*Spoiler: will/divi e channel*
Show



Will save
(d20+9)[*10*]
SA:
Channel positive energy to harm undead
(d6)[*1*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R8T22:* *"I think this is the last of my channels as well!"*,  Zauberei notes as he channels divine energy. But it seems at the  instant of channeling, he has finally succumbed to the terror of the  music. That, and his channeling exhaustion is evident as there is very  little energy that is expended. 

*R8T20:* The presumed Piper of Illmarsh's fell spirit continues its musical assault against the heroes.

*R8T18:* Marius, roll two Will saves. What do you do?

Paula on deck, Wren in the hole ...

----------


## Ason

*Spoiler: Will Saves*
Show

Will Save #1: (1d20+5)[*17*]

Will Save #2: (1d20+5)[*13*]


*Spoiler: If Able...*
Show

Marius grips his haunt siphon and is about to open it, when his allies' words sink in. *"We're low on reserves. Let's head home for the night. Needless risks get people killed."*

At that, he stows his shield to free up a hand and then picks up his polearm with that same hand.

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

*Standard Action:* remove shield from arm and stow it on backpack
*Move Action:* pick up polearm

*Immediate Action (if triggered):* Spilled Salt maneuver on first enemy Marius sees attacking an ally or himself, granting -4 to the triggering attack roll

Marius should now have his polearm in one hand and haunt siphon in the other, with his shield neatly stored.

----------


## lostsole31

*R8T18:* Marius fights off the base fear, but not the  vision of the piper and his stirges. Everyone else sees blood  momentarily flowing from a dozen puncture wounds that spontaneously open  along Marius' arms and neck (*2 damage*).

Despite  this, for Marius barely feels it himself, and such small amount of  blood could easily feel like warm perspiration in the heat of nearly a  minute of battle, Marius grips his _haunt siphon_ and is about to open it, when his allies' words sink in. He then says, trying to mask the feel he definitely feels, *"We're low on reserves. Let's head home for the night. Needless risks get people killed."*

At that, he stows his shield to free up a hand and then picks up his polearm with that same hand.

*R8T14:*  Wren stumbles as he is almost afraid and transfixed, but resists both  before continuing. He is not making music so much as making basic  flautist warmup exercises, but even that is enough, for he makes a wrong  note. It is particularly piercing of a wrong note, and when he does so,  the ghostly flautist's music becomes discordant and disappears in a  shrill cacophony of noises.

There is only quiet now. Marius no  longer feels beleaguered. The dread leaves Marius and Alexandru. There  is a very faint sound, and all eye the tarnished flute in Wren's hands.  The tarnish quickly consumes the whole flute until it darkens to a  deeper charcoal gray. A second later, the entire flute turns to ash ...  the manifold, tiny specks of carbon floating to the floor from Wren's  hands.

*Combat Ended!

*Wren looks slowly up to Marius. *"Yeah. Agreed. Let's go home."*

----------


## Moriar

*"Thank you brother for watching my back."* Angelo says.  He looks mournfully at the flute.  *"Wonder if I should take up the flute...let's head back for now.  I think we earned a rest and a cup of wine. "*


*"I wonder if my new friend is doing ok.*"  Angelo moves back to see how the 'fellow' is doing.

*Spoiler: new beginnings?*
Show



Moves west to the first aisle of cells to see if the one he charmed is still active and perhaps more talkative.   

If active, will say "*Hello again, are you able to speak?"*

If the skeleton is not active anymore, will say "*That is a shame. Rest in peace my new friend."*

----------


## Tippnick

Zauberei will cast endure elements communal for the trip home.

----------


## lostsole31

There is no more movement, and looking inside the cells just see skeletons that fell down at the doors.

Is everyone else fine to return to Lorrimor House now?

----------


## BuckGodot

Alexandru nods to his brother and is okay with heading back.

----------


## lostsole31

And with that, the party withdraws out of Harrowstone and back to Lorrimor House to a much-deserved warm meal and a debrief of the day's events with Kendra and (as duties permit) Mr. Evans.

Kendra does inform the party that Abrax had stopped by, and set aside those items from the false crypt, asking that they go to Wren (as he didn't know the others), but that his psychic senses are too overwrought by psychic noise from the grave, and that he is giving up his claim to inheritance to go back to Solku in Garund to live in peace.

Any closeout for the evening?

----------


## BuckGodot

Alexandru did get a bit mucky so he'll hang some clothes out... but other than that, no.

----------


## Tippnick

Zauberei will gladly eat a bit and go to his room to pray. He will offer healing to someone who needs it.

----------


## Ason

Marius is politely quiet back at the Lorrimor house, and after dinner he excuses himself for some light reading to unwind from the day's harrowing conclusion. The young man barely progress a page or two into his book, however, spending much of the time lost in thought, staring off into thin air. He eventually gives up attempting to read and retires for the night.

----------


## lostsole31

Hargrimm is the only one appreciably wounded, though Marius' pet rat does have a faint something. Hargrimm will channel to help himself and heal the rat. Zauberei heals Hargrimm's remaining, minus a small abrasion that will surely heal with solid rest.

After the healing, Zauberei goes to his room to pray. Marius takes a book from the library up to his room, one dealing with martial studies, but tired and distracted Marius zonks out. Kendra and Wren enjoy a quiet, friendly debate in the sitting room. Lexi and Angelo enjoy horseplay in the basement. Hargrimm meditates and goes to bed.

That night, there is a faint dinging above Hargrimm's head!

----------


## lostsole31

*Oathday, 2 Pharast 4711 AR
Temperature: 35F/ 15 F. Low Humidity.*

The next day, everyone has their breakfast and sets up their dailies. The warm snap is gone and the last gasp of winter is here as it is freezing outside, though sunny and clear. Everyone prepares their dailies ....
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Please let me know if you change anything. If you don't change anything for your daily lineup, just let me know in Discord.

----------


## Tippnick

Zauberei prays to be granted a 2nd  cure light wounds. He will replace shield of faith with the new spell.

----------


## SwordChucks

*Spoiler: Hargrimm's Preparations*
Show

His spell loadout remains the same aside from the addition of _Bless_, and an additional casting of _Communal Endure Elements_.

He makes an akashic bond with each of his teammates, and invests 1 essentia each, granting the Durability vivification. He places 2 essentia in his Banelight Vortices, and the last 1 in Veil-woven Channel.

----------


## lostsole31

What's the plan for today?

----------


## Moriar

As Angelo settles in at the table he says, *"Thank you again for hosting us Ms. Kendra"

"How did you sleep brother?  I had some odd dreams accompanied by some odd flute music, but I am sure that is merely due to our interesting foray yesterday.  Too bad the flute turned to ash, but on the good side perhaps the competing flute player is now gone for good."

"Are we all up for another delve into the complex?*"  Angelo says as he looks around at his fellows.

----------


## Tippnick

*"Yes, thank you Kendra",* says Zauberei. *"We are making progress. We will have to go do depths of the prison this time. I believe we need to find the body of the Sherriff and bring what his ghostly wife needs."*

----------


## lostsole31

Kendra gasps, *"The Sheriff! What happened to Sheriff Caeller?!?"*

Wren shakes his head. *"He meant the warden, Kendra. The body of the Warden Hawkran."*

Kendra recovers herself after that shock.

----------


## Tippnick

*"Yes, the Warden, sorry Kendra"*, Zauberei says almost like he was preoccupied going over his spells in his head.

----------


## BuckGodot

Alexandru nods to his brother, *"I slept well, thank you... Thank you for the fine breakfast... Ms. Kendra..."*  and he tries to sink into any shadow there may be.

----------


## SwordChucks

Hargrimm finishes his breakfast and takes a deep, relaxed sigh. *"Thank you, that was delicious. I appreciate a hot meal on such a cold morning."* he says to Ms. Lorrimor and her staff.

Switching topics, Hargrimm says to those at the table *"So it seems we've made one of the five prisoners Pharasma's problem. Should we continue trying to sort out the other four, or go straight to seeing about Warden Hawkran? I'd like to do both eventually, but Hawkran seems to be the bigger issue."*

----------


## lostsole31

*"Well, you know me by now,"* says Wren, *"I'm a cautious detective ... not by nature, but experiences ... bad ones. I think we shouldn't try to focus on a specific problem, as that will have us just Firstbloom egging around randomly, losing focus. I say we go upstairs, finish closing out the upstairs and all aboveground portions before we go jumping down a dark hole."*

----------


## SwordChucks

Hargrimm considers Wren's advice. *"When you put it like that, it makes sense. Dwarven eyes or not, I'm no fan of dark holes or the things crawling in them."*

----------


## BuckGodot

Alexandru leans back into the light and says, *"I agree with..."* and when he realises everyone is looking at him, shrinks back... 

*"I agree with Mr. Wren..."*

----------


## lostsole31

Wren gives Lexi a curious look. *"We're all friends here, or comrades-in-arms, at least. You can call me 'Wren' ... with no 'Mister' or other honorific. Otherwise, if you feel formal, then commit to it and call me 'Mr. Elbourne' or even 'Detective Elbourne.'"*

----------


## BuckGodot

Alexandru nods and says, *"Wren... I agree with Wren."* and then shrinks back into the shadows wishing he were amongst the trees somewhere in a wood... alone.

----------


## Ason

Marius nods at the suggestion. *"I was an enlisted man, before Professor Lorrimor helped me into Lepidstadt University. I survived,"* he says with a momentary, involuntary wince, *"by making sure my back was safe before heading into battle, so I agree with Wren's caution. We can finish with the upstairs and then we delve into the depths below, if that is okay with everyone. That latter task may require climbing gear as well, if we are to safely return from below, though I may have an elixir or two that can aid the first climber or two, when the time comes."*

----------


## lostsole31

Is the party good to leave for Harrowstone? Do you leave in the morning, and use endure elements and the like ... or do you leave more towards midday when it is still cold but not so bad you are worried about hypothermia?

----------


## SwordChucks

*"With the Watchful Mother's aid I can protect the six of us from the cold for up to eight hours. I should hope that would be enough time in the ruins, and we could leave immediately."* Hargrimm offers.

*"Also, it would be a dereliction of my duty if I didn't at least offer to gird our spirits before we set out."* he says while lifting the now familiar book of war prayers into view.

----------


## BuckGodot

Alexandru looks to his brother and nods. Hes ready to go.

----------


## lostsole31

Wren is ready.

Marius, Angelo, Zauberei?

----------


## Tippnick

Zauberei says, *"The plan is a good one, avoid the haunts we subdued yesterday if at all possible."*

----------


## Ason

After restocking his alchemical reagents pouches and mentally preparing his maneuvers for the day, Marius agrees to head back to Harrowstone. Nodding to Zauberei, Marius adds, *"A wise proposal."*

----------


## lostsole31

After Hargrimm protects the party from the cold, they head back to Harrowstone, enter, and go back up to the second floor as before. Hargrimm reads to them from his book of war prayers. Wren spends three rounds discussing what to look for and be wary of. Hargrimm connects to everyone again, but this time, instead of feeling more agile they feel like they can each take a punch better. 

Does anyone else do any on-site preps before redoing exploration? Alexandru, do you continue to only have a collective with just your brother?

----------


## Tippnick

Zauberei casts mage armor on himself.

----------


## Moriar

*"So...good....to be back at this cheerful place."*  Angelo says as he prepares himself.

*"Tippy, would you ride for a bit?"*  The hedgehog tattoo begins to move and then the actual hedgehog comes out to peer curiously around while on his shoulder.

Angelo then utters a few arcane words while petting Tippy; who glows briefly for a moment.

*Spoiler: Spell time*
Show



Angelo casts Extended Mage armor through Tippy





*Spoiler: Message to brother*
Show



_"I know that we are still getting to know these people but I am thinking that we may be able to trust them.  I know that it is not easy for you to be the center of focus but it seems to be safe to try with these fellows.  If there is things that you wish to be forced into the center of attention, you know that I am always willing to speak more than both us wish sometimes...:)  

We will always have each others backs.  Speaking of which, would you like Tippy as company for a bit?"_

----------


## Ason

Upon arrival at the prison, Marius drinks an extract of Ant Haul and then checks in on Paula to ensure she is okay before the party resumes its exploration.

*"Back to the upper floor then? The sooner we can cross another sector off our checklist, the closer we are to being done with this place."*

----------


## BuckGodot

*Spoiler: TP Alexandru>>>Angelo*
Show

*I suppose youre right well you like to talk tell the others I can include some of them in our conversation to help.*

----------


## Moriar

Angelo nods towards his brother and says, *"This model of a sibling has an ability to mentally talk with those that he trusts.  Granted it takes time to make the connection with very many, but he has decided to include others in our mental circle.  It would help us to communicate quietly in times that would benefit from such a method."*

*Spoiler: TP to Alexandru*
Show



_"Hopefully that is sufficient?  How many more can you include?"_






*Spoiler: Previous magic double check*
Show



Just wanted to make sure that we worked out the extended metamagic being done due to the Arcane archetype of Tippy before going too much further.  Thanks Rusty!

----------


## lostsole31

*"Okay ....."* says Wren, *"What is it?"*

----------


## BuckGodot

Clearing his throat Alexandru says*"Well, I can only have 3 people and my brother counts as one... So... Two... I can add two more... We would be able to communicate with each other without speaking..."*

----------


## Tippnick

*"We need someone able to identify a threat and another that can do something about it**"*, suggests Zauberei.

----------


## lostsole31

*"It sounds interesting, but I'd just as rather not connect my mind,"* says Wren.

----------


## Tippnick

*"I will take a spot in your link"*, Zauberei volunteers

----------


## SwordChucks

*"I suppose it would make sense to add me. I'm usually further back from the action, and it'd be nice to not have to come up for a look at what's going on."* Hargrimm says.

----------


## BuckGodot

Alexandru nods and invites Hargrimm and Zauberei to the connection...

----------


## lostsole31

Marius, are you looking to be part of this collective?

----------


## Ason

Marius sees Hargrimm and Zauberei and offers with a shrug, *"Well, I am willing as well, but it seems you have a full roster today. Unless we want me scouting ahead, which I don't imagine would be as helpful in such a haunted place, I think we are fine as-is. Besides, Alexandru, it's easier this way for you and I..."
*
*Spoiler: for Alexandru or anyone proficient in Skald*
Show

*"...to practice your Skald,"* Marius adds in the Ulfen language, with an actual smile briefly breaking out on his face.


Resuming his usual demeanor, the young man shares with the rest of the party, *"If that is settled, do let me know throughout the day if ever you want an elixir. It is no trouble to mix them, and they can embiggen a man to ogre-size, soothe hurts, improve the senses, or bolster one's wits, temporarily at least. Better to take such preventatives beforehand, then rue their absence later, I say."* Marius then straps on his shield, hefts his polearm into place, and nods in affirmation that he is ready to proceed.

----------


## lostsole31

Okay, which way does the party go from here?

----------


## BuckGodot

Alexandru nods sheepishly to Marius

----------


## Moriar

*"Shall we head upstairs?"* Angelo asks.  

Then he looks to Tippy and adds in a jovial tone, *"Now you, you little troublemaker.  You are well protected now but I need to cast another upon myself."*


*Spoiler: Telepathy to the collective*
Show



_"Welcome to a direct line of communication to each other and my wonderfully 'verbose' brother:)" _

----------


## lostsole31

You are already upstairs. Where to from the stairs (see map in Discord)?

----------


## Moriar

"*How about we check the cells to our west for anything of interest...and I'm curious if the friend I made before is still relaxing in his cell."*  Angelo suggests.

----------


## SwordChucks

Hargrimm gives a nod of approval to Angelo. *"And if the skeleton is still there, should we send him to the Boneyard?"*

Hargrimm casts a quick spell and his quarterstaff begins to glow. He moves his hand in an "after you" gesture.

*Spoiler*
Show

Casting _Light_ on the quarterstaff.

----------


## lostsole31

As you head north and then west to trod on familiar ground, Wren casts _light_ on his battered, bloodied, dirty lab coat. So the only artificial lights at this time are with Wren and Hargrimm.

All shields are readied (unless you expressly put them away), but only staves and polearms are in hand (unless you expressly draw your weapons).  Only Zauberei and Tippy are sporting magical armor at this time. 

Everyone's senses are sharpened courtesy of Wren. Everyone is feeling sturdy and brave courtesy of Hargrimm.

In getting to the western cellblock, none of the skeletons are animate anymore. Do you wish to check the cells themselves?

----------


## BuckGodot

Alexandru steps forward with a nod to Wren towards the first cell.

----------


## Tippnick

Zauberei will step in and will make sure to scan the room long enough to find non party sources of magic,of any.

----------


## lostsole31

And so the party continues down the westernmost side of the western cellblock ... all the way to the larger cell at the bottom, and a smaller cell just a little north of that larger bottom cell.  All the skeletons here are now quiet and sleeping dead, the animating force of the Piper of Illmarsh having been destroyed by yesterday's heroes. You have learned to search carefully as while the town of Harrowstone is under siege, in a matter of speaking, yet you have the advantage on the clock and have found important things previously on the more careful searches.

It takes a half hour to fully search through these cells.

Where to next?

----------


## Tippnick

*"Let's finish out this side of the floor then see if we can go East"*, Zauberei directs the party.

----------


## Moriar

*"Sounds like a good plan.  Perhaps some additional light will help the search process."* Angelo casts a couple of arcane incantations.



*Spoiler: Spells*
Show



Casts light on his sash.

Then casts mage armor upon himself.

----------


## BuckGodot

Alexandru nods in agreement and looks at Tippe and invites him over with a smile.

----------


## Ason

Marius nods as well and says, *"Agreed. Best to finish up with these cell blocks before we move elsewhere, since we're already here."*

He aids the party in the search as best he can.

----------


## lostsole31

Now at the bottom of the corridor, the farthest SW portion, the party moves east 15, until there is a door to the south, and then a line of facing cell doors up a corridor heading north. The door to the south is obviously a much larger cell. The door is checked safe and wrenched off its hings as so many other doors by Lexi. Lexi readies his shield again.

The cell goes in quite a ways, and seems to turn to the west.

What do you do?

----------


## Moriar

Tippy heads on over to Lexi and rubs his foot in greeting and awaits a head rub.
*
"Shall we check out this bigger cell before heading east?

We got your back brother."*

----------


## Tippnick

Zauberei motions his assent with thumb pointed upward.

----------


## BuckGodot

Alexandru nods and gives Tippy a scritch behind the ear and heads toward the bigger cell.

----------


## Ason

Marius enters in a defensive posture behind the front-line warriors so that he can strike from behind them with his polearm as the group advances. With a wry smile, he suggests, *"A larger cell is unusual. With our luck, it's unusually haunted."*

----------


## lostsole31

Lexi goes in, followed by Marius, and only the light from the others pours into the room heading south. Lexi gets to the point where the western wall heading south turns to the west into the darkness. Wren follows them in and then moves to the east in an arc to light up the western portion of the room. Although this cell is rather spacious, it contains no concessions to comfort. A skeletal body dressed in the rotting remains of a prisoners robe lies slumped against the eastern wall, wrapped in numerous chains on which are affixed numerous weights emblazoned with several different holy symbols.

----------


## SwordChucks

Hargrimm, at the back of the line again, tries out the mental connection he's just been invited into.

*Spoiler: Hargrimm >>The Collective*
Show

_"How's this work? I just think at you? Well, what's going on up there?"_

----------


## lostsole31

Wren answers the call.*Spoiler: Wren >>> Collective*
Show

_"I think we just found Father Charlatan's body."_

----------


## Tippnick

Zauberei studies the body once he enters. He will write down the various holy symbols on a sheet of rice paper. He will also detect magic and examine the chains to see if they were of a special material.

----------


## lostsole31

This corner cell was Father Charlatans final home before his death from smoke inhalation. Of the five key prisoners, Father Charlatans crimes were the least heinous, and thus he was imprisoned not in the dungeons below but here, in this relatively spacious cell. Yet the power of the churches he blasphemed against was strong, and as a concession toward that power, Father Charlatan was bound in heavy chains decorated with the symbols of the faiths he sinned against.

While Zauberei is looking over Father Charlatan's remains carefully .... *Spoiler: Zauberei, Marius, Wren*
Show

You each hear the faint sound of chains. Zauberei was moving chains to conduct his examination, but when you each hear them "this time" it doesn't sound like the normal chain-settling sounds of his examination!  :Eek:

----------


## Moriar

*"What do you all see in there?  Anything we should be worried about?" * Angelo asks.

----------


## BuckGodot

Alexandru moves closer to his brother and draws his sword. 

*Spoiler: Alexandru>>>Collective*
Show

_I dont see anything what about the rest of you?_

----------


## lostsole31

It's been several seconds.  Nobody answered Angelo. Lexi pulled back a little. Nothing is happening in the cell.

----------


## Ason

Marius looks puzzled and speaks aloud slowly, thinking through the problem. *"I swore I heard something... Ghostly chains maybe? ...but maybe not, after all. If this is the cell of that man with the jumble of holy symbols, that jumble might trigger a proper response... But that may not be something we want..."*

With nothing immediately happening, Marius will gingerly extend his polearm and prod the chains with it in a testing fashion, alert for some sort of reaction. As he does so, he says with tentative resolve, "*Still, past experiences at this prison would suggest some sort of spirit is lurking here... Best to at least test the waters..."*

----------


## lostsole31

*"I heard it, too,"* says Wren, a little nervously. *"But, I sometimes have experiences others do not, so I'm loath to mention this unless others mention them as well. I say we pull back from here, and we can now say where Father Charlan lays. I would say 'lies' because it would be punny, but correct grammar is 'lays.'"*

----------


## BuckGodot

Alexandru looks confused but backs further out of the room and goes to his brother's side.

----------


## SwordChucks

From his spot outside the room, Hargrimm calls out to the others: *"At least we know where the cad is. The sound you've mentioned though. The nursery rhyme I learned said: 'Tricksy father tells a lie; Listen close or you may die'. I wonder if that means we should heed the rhyme, or that Charlatan in particular needs to be listened for."*

----------


## Tippnick

*"Whatever it means, I do believe we might have disturbed the dead Father. Vacate this area as quickly as possible."*, Zauberei advises.

He leaves the cell and moves back down the hall.

----------


## Ason

Marius smiles at Wren's grammatical precision, but he quickly resumes his usual downcast look at Hargrimm's nursery rhyme recital. *"That poem is..."* he says, before pausing to select the proper word, *"foreboding. Were there any more lines to that nursery rhyme? It may be the best clue we have so far. If 'lies' are what we must beware... maybe there is an illusion at work on this floor? Or perhaps the holy symbols on these shackles differ from the ones we found in the evidence locker? Beyond those two blind guesses, I cannot fathom what lies the spirit might tell here. Regardless, caution dictates we all call out any unusual sounds we hear for the foreseeable future."*

----------


## Ason

Zauberei's declaration shakes Marius from his musings, and he follows his suggestion and likewise heads out, lingering cautiously outside the cell door until everyone else is out.

----------


## SwordChucks

Hargrimm's lips move silently as he looks at the ceiling, reciting the rhyme to himself. *"Nothing else about Father Charlatan because those were the last two lines of the rhyme. I did make a mistake though. It was 'Listen close or you will die, not 'You may die'."*

----------


## Moriar

*"If we know where he is, shouldn't we try to locate his presence?*" Angelo asks.  "*Don't we need to find all of the main ghost baddies that you mentioned the lady ghost wanting put to rest?"

"Watch my back brother."*

Angelo moves into the cell to be next to Lexi and after uttering arcane words peers intently around the corner at the body.

*Spoiler: pesky neighbor*
Show



Move south to stand right next to Lexi at the corner and cast detect magic and then concentrate around the corner to see the body.

----------


## lostsole31

Angelo doesn't detect magic looking south and then moves down to shift his position, and doesn't detect magic then, either. There is nothing magical in Father Charlatan's cell.

Only Angelo is in the cell now.

----------


## Moriar

"*Oh well, it was worth a shot Tippy*," Angelo says.  "*Shall we check this area to the east?"
*
Angelo heads out of the cell and starts looking at the area.

*Spoiler: next*
Show


Heading to area marked T1 on previous map

----------


## Ason

Marius nods in agreement and accompanies Angelo to assist in searching the next area.

With an unusually hopeful tone, Marius suggests as they work, *"On the bright side, Hargrimm's poem suggests this ghost may hunt for us while we meander in confusion, so it may come to us of its own accord. The man's body isn't going anywhere, so keeping our ears perked while we crack on for now may be our only choice with this scheming spirit."*

----------


## lostsole31

Heading to the east, this guard area is blocked from the cellblock by an arc of iron bars. Within sits an old wooden table and a few chairs. There are three doors inside this barred area.

----------


## Ason

Marius points at the door farthest east in the barred-off area. *"I think that might be how we enter this restricted section. Let's go see."*

The young man then proceeds to walk around the arc of bars and south down the brief hallway to face the door in question. He then inspects the door for any dangers, inviting anyone else skilled in detection to assist him, and gives the proper warning or all-clear signal based on his findings.

----------


## lostsole31

As Marius goes, Wren will follow to provide light. The two get to the much smaller eastern cellblock as Marius turns to face the door going to the barred section, the door being like any of the others.

Wren checks it clear and like Lexi, hefts it off its hinges to get access within.

----------


## Moriar

Angelo moves into position and utters an arcane phrase.  *"I'll let you know if I see any auras besides yourselves."* Angelo says and begins concentrating.

*Spoiler: cone time*
Show



Angelo moves to the square north of T1 on the map but outside the bars.

Then casts detect magic and focuses south.  Will let people know if he detects anything besides the party.

----------


## lostsole31

Angelo detects no non-party sources of magic.

----------


## Moriar

*"This area looks clear of any active magics,"* Angelo announces.

*"Shall we head inside to get a better look?"*

Angelo then goes inside the barred area and begins looking for any clues.

----------


## lostsole31

The party does a search and finds nothing cluesworthy in the barred area. There are two doors to the south.

----------


## BuckGodot

Alexandru heads to the door to the south west and looks back to Wren nodding for him to check the door.

----------


## lostsole31

Wren checks that door clear and then backs off. Lexi rips off the door with a single try. Beyond is the exterior balcony that overlooks the front entrance.

----------


## BuckGodot

Alexandru checks the door to the South East, not wanting to make any assumptions.

----------


## lostsole31

This door practically crumbles in Lexi's hand. Looking out, his guess was not incorrect, but not correct, either.  Now, this doorway looks out over a crumbled ruin that leads a person to the balcony, but this used to be a room with a set of stairs going downstairs, but that is now a ruin ... the stair filled with rubble and inaccessible, the walls fallen away, to _effectively_ make to a less discerning eye? Just an extension of the balcony.

Wren steps out carefully to verify nothing of interest here.

----------


## Moriar

Angelo will follow Wren out onto the balcony to take a look around.

*Spoiler: Looking*
Show



Angelo will use hus senses and detect magic to scan the balcony

----------


## lostsole31

Nothing of interest out there, but to note the cold Pharast day, though the sun is breaking the stratus. Later, the day will know a brief period in which the temperature is barely above freezing.

----------


## Ason

Marius gingerly surveys the ruins of the room-turned-balcony, ransacking his memory of the prison's layout to discern where the rubble-filled stairs would have led were they not blockaded. If the party did not do so as part of its initial foray into this  barred-off area, Marius also cautiously ruffles through the desk between the  two balcony doors.

He then suggests, *"If Wren says the balcony is clear, I suggest we shut the doors once we're done. While the light is appreciated, that frost could be the death of us. Shall we next scan, say, the cell block aisle over to the west? That would leave only the east left to search, followed by any forays to the roof we might make."*

----------


## Tippnick

Zauberei nods with acceptance to move that way.

----------


## lostsole31

The party checks each cell of the west-central corridor.  Each cell has a skeleton of a prisoner who died of smoke inhalation. All the doors get wrenched off the hinges. The entire middle-western cellblock is verified safe after an hour-and-half and with Wren performing another teamwork awareness exercise near the beginning and at the end of that time. _LightI_ cantrips are refreshed a few times during that period.

Back to the east .... do you want to start with the doors to the east and going south? or from the southern doors, heading east and then north?

----------


## BuckGodot

Alexandru starts towards the southern doors and looks back at Wren, waiting.

----------


## lostsole31

Over the next 35 minutes, the team listens, clears, door-wrenches, and thoroughly searches all of the cells of this area. As before, they contain skeletons that died of smoke inhalation in their cells.  There is only one door left to check to the east, and then a set of double doors to the far north at the eastern end of the mess hall.

Before checking the door to the east, Wren takes another three rounds of discussion and updating people's perceptions about the area for continued heightened awareness.

He then listens at the door, and hearing nothing backs off for Lexi to take two tries to open the ruined door. Beyond is the saddest cell of all, for it is smaller than all the others. Not quite an oubliette, but so closed in as to make one nearly claustrophobic, complete with its skeleton. This one has all manner of scratch marks and dried blood on the door where the prisoner had clawed desperately to get out.

Only the double doors to the north on the eastern and southern end of the mess hall remain.

----------


## Moriar

"*Perhaps we start with the foors to the south?"* Angelo suggests.

----------


## Ason

Marius considers Angelo's proposal with a perplexed expression. He strolls toward him, leans in, and politely yet softly says to him, *"Forgive me if I am out of line, but I think you mean the doors south of the mess hall, no? That was going to be my suggestion, if not."*

----------


## lostsole31

The party heads to the north and then opens the double doors. Once a kitchen, this room is now nothing more than charred, blackened remains. A single, blackened door is to the south.

----------


## BuckGodot

Alexandru heads to the remaining door and prepares to see whats on the other side. Nodding at Wren when hes ready.

----------


## lostsole31

The door team does their thing. The 10' area beyond is just an adjoining pantry. While it once contained foodstuffs, it was picked clean by rats and squirrels long ago.

So, with that, all known entrances have been checked on the second floor.

When the party discusses this, with Lexi's insight, Zauberei realizes there is a large "void" that the party had not yet checked. When you check the walls adjoining where the void would be, you find no secret doors. Angelo and Marius (engineers) figure that the void is not actually a "secret" void but load-bearing walls for Harrowstone, and an architectural void, not an actual one.

The second floor is complete!

Any final things up here, or go downstairs?

----------


## BuckGodot

Alexandru doesnt see much point to delaying and is ready to go downstairs.

----------


## Tippnick

Zauberei is ready to go downstairs.

----------


## Ason

Marius smiles weakly at the party's success but then adds tentatively, *"We can begin working downstairs if you prefer, but was there not a ladder here going up as well? Perhaps we should investigate that lead before we go down, just to be down with all of the upper levels for good? I imagine it is probably just a tower or rooftop access. Otherwise, we still have that pit downstairs ahead of us to brave... and Father Charlatan, whenever he decides to appear."*

----------


## lostsole31

Wren says, *"Unless there is a spirit dancing on the rooftop ... who cares?"*

----------


## Moriar

*"That wouldn't surprise me Wren,"* Angelo says with a wry grin. *"But it sounds like we are ready to explore that pit.  Let us go back down there and set up some ropes to safely descend."*

----------


## SwordChucks

Hargrimm nods his approval. *"I'm not looking forward to embarrassing myself during the climb, but at least we are nearing the end of our mission."*

----------


## Ason

Marius smiles sheepishly at Wren's reply. *"Point conceded: downwards it is, I suppose. Once we are at the pit entrance, we should definitely take time to secure the ropes. Did anyone bring a climber's kit, by chance? Otherwise, we will need to jury-rig anchors from whatever points the crumbling building can offer."*

 He starts for the stairs and gestures for the party to follow, but then Marius pauses and offers conciliatorily, *"Do note that I can brew up one or two extracts that will--for a few minutes--grant a lightly-encumbered and armored the climbing speed of a monkey. I would prefer to save them for the departing climb, in case ascending proves difficult, but if we fear an ambush or dangerous terrain at the bottom, it would enable a scout to scamper down to ensure the coast is clear before we drop the ropes in."*

----------


## lostsole31

*"I can be that scout,"* says Wren. *"I can make it down with no problem. Once down, I can help belay or secure the bitter end of the rope while also calling up with what I see."*

The party makes their way back the the ground floor and then the area with the pit.

----------


## Tippnick

*"I will cast light on some rubble and toss it down"*, offers Zauberei.  

*Spoiler: light*
Show


If nonsays otherwise he will cast light.

----------


## lostsole31

Zauberei casts his spell, and carefully stands on the lip and tosses it down.  It only goes down 20'.

One of the things he sees is that there is an overhang all around the rim of this upper hole. This means that to go into the pit would be extremely difficult for any climber. First, they'd have to manage the overhang, and then their job becomes "easier" in climbing the rubble on the sides down to the bottom.

Assuming Zauberei says as much, Wren offers, *"Well, we have two ways to go about this. First, tie a rope around secured timbers against the stronger walls. Or, more simply but more time-consuming, see if we can't get a ladder from Ravengro."*

----------


## Ason

Marius frowns at the pit. *"I suppose it makes sense,"* he finally says, pointing at the pit's overhang, *"that the prison would make its pit cell block especially hard to exit. I do not like dawdling, but I think the ladder would be the safer solution. While currently we could enter and exit that pit with only moderate difficulty, there is no telling what state we will be after quelling the ghosts down there. If Ravengro lacks such a tool, we could at least attempt to acquire a climber's kit from a merchant as a backup."*

----------


## Tippnick

*"I agree, a ladder is a good idea."*, Zauberei says.

----------


## lostsole31

Wren says, *"We could celebrate our clearing the first and second floors with a good dinner tonight, and reattack with ladder tomorrow."*

----------


## BuckGodot

Alexandru nods his agreement to coming back tomorrow as he notices his tummy rumbling slightly at the mention of dinner.

----------


## Tippnick

*"A good meal and a good book sound good to me."*, says Zauberei

----------


## Moriar

"*Brother, are you thinking with your stomach again?*" Angelo asks.  

*"But if it is getting that late already then we can head back."*

----------


## Ason

Marius gives a rare smile at the thought of home. *"With nothing more we can do here, home is our destination regardless for now. Perhaps we could start up a friendly card game after dinner?"*

Since everyone seems to be in agreement, Marius will usher the party back toward the entrance, dutifully reminding them as he goes, *"Best button up before we step outside though. A chill like this can be a deadly specter in its own right."*

----------


## Tippnick

Zauberei will cast endure elements cold communal.for our trip to the house.

----------


## lostsole31

The group returns to Lorrimor House, giving a debriefing over dinner.

Anything special after dinner?

----------


## BuckGodot

Alexandru will continue his language learning.

----------


## Tippnick

*"I will be glad to play a game of chance if you teach me the rules."*, Zauberei says.

----------


## lostsole31

The library being of no help, Marius begins his instruction of Alexandru in Skald, the language of the Ulfen people.

Angelo and Zauberei are likely to play cards, and Kendra and Wren would like to join as well. Kendra knows a lot of parlor games.

Anyone else?

----------


## Ason

Marius wistfully sees the others starting up their game of cards, but when he notices Alexandru, he dutifully resumes his comrade's Skald lessons. After giving him enough new language exercises to work on for the night, Marius leaves Alexandru to his Skald homework and turns in slightly early.

*Spoiler: for the DM*
Show

Once he is in the privacy of his chambers, before going to sleep for the night, Marius pulls out a piece of paper and begins recording his experiences with the various spirits of Harrowstone and documenting any potential implications for further study. He lets the ink dry out over night, scans it quickly in the morning, and then stores it with his other equipment left at home for the day.

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Marius is using his writing equipment and one of his pieces of paper to record a rough draft of his thoughts. This is done in preparation for gaining the Ghostwalk maneuver at level 5. Marius will also look into buying a cheap notebook the next time they are in town so he can better store his ongoing research notes.

----------


## lostsole31

Seeing Marius' wistful glance has Kendra recommending a game of something called "Whist" to Angelo, Wren, and Zauberei ... and with Wren's prodding ... even Hargrimm.

After that, all go to sleep, ending their day.

And ending this thread.


*THIS ENDS THIS THREAD, AND WE WILL CONTINUE IN A PART 2: THE HAUNTING OF HARROWSTONE.  
STAY TUNED!*

----------

